# "protecting" And "serving"



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 15, 2014)

May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.



> Earlier this week, the San Diego Police Department traumatized an innocent man by pointing dozens of laser sighted machine guns at him as he stepped out onto his balcony Tuesday morning.
> 
> The victim, who posted a video of the encounter under the YouTube user name Demetrice Gordon said that a large number of police officers surrounded his building with guns drawn because he “fit the description” of a “black man with a beard.”
> 
> ...



Of course they want the cameras off.  They don't want the public to see the way they abuse people's rights.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 15, 2014)

Millions of cameras on US but they want NONE pointed at THEM!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 15, 2014)

An article this morning on the growing police state



> *This is why I don’t trust my local police department*
> 
> About a year ago, I moved to St. Paul, Minn. for grad school. It’s been great living here, but I must say, I’m worried about my dog’s safety. My worry doesn’t stem from concerns about traffic, crime, or environmental hazards.
> 
> ...


----------



## blastoff (Sep 15, 2014)

It's nowhere near the amount of black on black abuse in virtually every black hood in America, but, hey, knock yourself out over your pet thread.


----------



## Anathema (Sep 15, 2014)

Taz, you say you don't trust your local police department. I trust my local police department and pretty much every other LEO in this country a thousand times more than I trust all but a small handful of people whom I personally know. Hell, I trust them more than a majority of my family members.

Then again, I go out of my way to avoid interacting with officers any more than is absolutely necessary. I don't give them a reason to stop me. I don't live in or even visit neighborhoods where there is significant criminal activity. I am prepared to defend myself and my home rather than calling a cop to protect me.

Maybe if more people would FOLLOW THE LAWS, this wouldn't be so much of an issue.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 15, 2014)

Anathema said:


> Maybe if more people would FOLLOW THE LAWS, this wouldn't be so much of an issue.


With the state declaring new stuff to be against the law daily.


----------



## Anathema (Sep 15, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> With the state declaring new stuff to be against the law daily.



Part of the job of a citizen is keeping track of the laws.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 15, 2014)

With state worship as a professed religion, its canon laid out in the federal register, and the accumulation of all state and local laws and regulations. One would be a busy feller doing all that reading


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 15, 2014)

Anathema said:


> Part of the job of a citizen is keeping track of the laws.



You Break the Law Every Day ... Without Even Knowing It Zero Hedge


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 15, 2014)

blastoff said:


> It's nowhere near the amount of black on black abuse in virtually every black hood in America, but, hey, knock yourself out over your pet thread.



So that obviously excuses it and what does this have to do with black people anyway?


----------



## Anathema (Sep 15, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> You Break the Law Every Day ... Without Even Knowing It Zero Hedge



I guarantee that I do. I do it willfully and openly. I make no attempt to hide it.  The difference is that I'm willing g to accept my punishment if it comes rather than trying to claim ignorance or anything of that sort.


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 15, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Part of the job of a citizen is keeping track of the laws.
> ...


Yep, ignorance is no excuse. Even if you have no criminal history they would lock you away if they could. 

Law enforcement is a state run business that gives rewards for finding criminals to lock away, and the system is geared to put people in prisons (especially private prisons where they make money off crime). 

Most of the people in prison are there for non violent crimes like taking drugs or minor law infractions, anyone can go from a job and happy life one day to jail the next.


----------



## Anathema (Sep 15, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> Most of the people in prison are there for non violent crimes like taking drugs or minor law infractions, anyone can go from a job and happy life one day to jail the next.



Yep. That's why the smart ones among us have sworn never to be taken alive.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 15, 2014)

Retrial begins for Detroit cop who killed 7-year-old in Reality Show Shooting RT USA


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow, if they'll even try to murder the son of another cop without provocation what hope do the rest of us have?

Teen critically injured after police use stun gun on him - KCTV5


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 15, 2014)

Anathema said:


> Taz, you say you don't trust your local police department. I trust my local police department and pretty much every other LEO in this country a thousand times more than I trust all but a small handful of people whom I personally know. Hell, I trust them more than a majority of my family members.
> 
> Then again, I go out of my way to avoid interacting with officers any more than is absolutely necessary. I don't give them a reason to stop me. I don't live in or even visit neighborhoods where there is significant criminal activity. I am prepared to defend myself and my home rather than calling a cop to protect me.
> 
> Maybe if more people would FOLLOW THE LAWS, this wouldn't be so much of an issue.




Including jaywalking. And she didn't have her ID! 

The police chief reacted by saying that at least, we didn't rape her.

Austin police chief apologizes for comments about jogger


----------



## Anathema (Sep 15, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Including jaywalking. And she didn't have her ID!



One of those should be a $250 fine. The other should be grounds for immediate arrest and being turned over to INS/ICE until she can prove who she really is.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 16, 2014)

Baltimore



> Minutes later, the video captured a large group of police officers surrounding the two near a bus stop, where Cosom lunged at Truss from several feet away, hitting him in the face multiple times as Truss stood there with his hands down. After the attack, Truss was subdued by multiple officers and thrown against a nearby bus stop billboard. After the incident Truss was charged with assaulting an officer, even though it was the officer that assaulted him.
> 
> Baltimore Cop Sucker-Punches Loitering Suspect Then Charges Him With Assault Punk Rock Libertarians


----------



## aaronleland (Sep 16, 2014)

Anathema said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the people in prison are there for non violent crimes like taking drugs or minor law infractions, anyone can go from a job and happy life one day to jail the next.
> ...



I hope you are gang raped in prison for littering. Retarded ass troll.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 20, 2014)

> Baltimore police have suspended an officer after he was caught on video repeatedly beating a man earlier this year.
> 
> Lawyers representing Kollin Truss, 32, said their client exchanged words with Baltimore City Police Department Officer Vincent Cosom on June 15 at 1:30 a.m., just before the cop repeatedly punched him, according to local WBALTV11. Cosom now faces a seven-count lawsuit from attorneys Ivan Bates and Tony Garcia, of Bates & Garcia, who claimed their client is the victim of police brutality.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 20, 2014)

Does it get more ironic than this?

Officer Suffers Minor Injuries After Crashing Into Dunkin 8217 Donuts In South Jersey CBS Philly


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> > Baltimore police have suspended an officer after he was caught on video repeatedly beating a man earlier this year.
> >
> > Lawyers representing Kollin Truss, 32, said their client exchanged words with Baltimore City Police Department Officer Vincent Cosom on June 15 at 1:30 a.m., just before the cop repeatedly punched him, according to local WBALTV11. Cosom now faces a seven-count lawsuit from attorneys Ivan Bates and Tony Garcia, of Bates & Garcia, who claimed their client is the victim of police brutality.
> >
> > ...



The beating the cop gave was bad enough, but then to go and falsely charge the victim is really serious. And he would have gotten away with it if not for the video.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 20, 2014)

I will say once again, military service should be an absolute requirement to be a police officer.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 20, 2014)

I think that a lot of new and younger police are coming out of the military as their military tours or enlistment ends Average Bear !!


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 20, 2014)

pismoe said:


> I think that a lot of new and younger police are coming out of the military as their military tours or enlistment ends Average Bear !!




And I doubt any of them are beating the shit out of people  , or shooting dogs, or point guns at people they don't intend to shoot.

Most cops are people who WANTED to be in the military but couldn't cut it and had to "settle" for being a LEO and they are pissed off about it and trying to prove something to someone.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't know AverageBear , seems to me that the American police are becoming militarized because of a military mind set of new , young police officers .  Like I said , I don't know .


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 20, 2014)

pismoe said:


> I don't know AverageBear , seems to me that the American police are becoming militarized because of a military mind set of new , young police officers .  Like I said , I don't know .




Well I was  Military Police for 26 years, final rank Lt Colonel and all I call tell you is that if any soldiers under my command would have shot some kids dog cuz they were too pussy to deal with it then made the kids set next to the body at all I would have kicked the shit out of said soldier, and most soldiers I knew wouldn't have ever have done something like that.

I can't think of a single example of an MP shooting a damn family pet matter of fact.. I'm sure it has happened but I can't recall an instance of it.

Just as one example.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 20, 2014)

you might be right Ave Bear , like I say , I don't know but I don't like seeing whats happening in the USA .   Things in the USA sure seem different , worse as regards police .   I was born in 49 so I've seen lots of changes since I became aware of how things work in the early to middle 60s .


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 21, 2014)

Buddy of mine has the opposite problem, he wants to be a police officer but there were no openings so he's joining to become an MP now.  (I've been trying to convince him to move here cause we are chronically short officers, but he says it's too cold.  I laughed at him.)


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 22, 2014)

Florida deputies gun down man in towing dispute as son tried to explain he was deaf


----------



## depotoo (Sep 22, 2014)

There are over 780,000 police officers in the  US.  Let's say we have 10 incidents per day  of over aggressive officers involving 15 officers, do you realize how many  are actually out there serving with dignity and honor?  That means that over 99.9%  serve honorably.

Sure, there are bad apples out there and we need to get rid of them but to taint the mass majority because of the minor few?  It isn't right.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 22, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> An article this morning on the growing police state
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You appear to have a high awareness of these police incidents.Almost as though you mine for them. If that is how you occupy yourself, fine.
Your anti law enforcement bias has left you sort of an outcast. 
I state this because you take no time in mining for stories which depict the good things done by law enforcement.
You don't like cops. And you probably would be a person who'd start a battle over a simple traffic stop.
Mistaken identity while rare DOES happen...
I will concede that these so called "no knock" raids are looking like bad policy.
At least to the extent that non violent suspects should not be subject to them. 
I've stated my view. There is no need for you to respond
Thanks


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 22, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe if more people would FOLLOW THE LAWS, this wouldn't be so much of an issue.
> ...


This is the result of law and order liberalism. 
It is "the creation of crime and criminals"....
A month does not go by where some state or the federal government does not enact a new law which creates instant criminals for activities widely held as completely normal.
We are the most over lawed, over legislated society on planet Earth.
And the typical knee jerk response to an activity which a minority of people yet very loud minority?...."That should be illegal"..
Here's an example...
I sued to live in Hilton Head, SC. Hilton Head;s beaches were some of the last to permit the consumption of alcoholic bevs on the sand.
And of course the Island was an attraction of college aged spring breakers...And of course the "Blue Haired Old Bitty" faction just could NOT have these "damned kids" running around on THEIR beach. So they went to the town and complained. And they complained some more. Until finally the Town Council passed an ordinance banning the use of alco beverages on any beach...BOOM.....Instant criminals. More people to ticket and arrest. And of course more money from fines for town coffers....
Meanwhile the few thousand kids that came to the Island each year, armed with credit cards and cash were gone. The beachfront businesses which did very well in which was a time of year where the beaches were relatively quiet, took it in the shorts and had to lay off workers. Brilliant.
Oh....One note. The laws of unintended consequences kicked in....all those people who have beachfront property who liked to mix a bloody mary or martini and have a nice stroll on the beach.....No longer legal. And of course the beach dwellers howled in protest. that this was just not fair. The Town Council informed them that the law must apply to all. 
I bet there were plenty of people who were very pissed off, but tough shit. They got what they wanted. And a bit more.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 22, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Taz, you say you don't trust your local police department. I trust my local police department and pretty much every other LEO in this country a thousand times more than I trust all but a small handful of people whom I personally know. Hell, I trust them more than a majority of my family members.
> ...


Here's another case of a person who was witnessed by police of being in violation of the law. And of course she is making an idiotic spectacle of herself by screaming like a child that even after the police told her they witnessed her illegal street crossing, she was uncooperative..And of course she pulled that old trick of not carrying ID with her so that if the police stopped her, she would give a fake name and address. Nice try. 
Here's the rub. Had she just shut the hell up and listened to the cops, they most likely would have issued a warning and maybe a good talking to regarding why what she did could be life threatening. 
No. We have a generation of people who think everything they do is OK and no one is going to tell them any different.
The moral is, this whole thing could have been avoided if the woman had just been calm and listened the instructions given by police.
And of course


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> I will say once again, military service should be an absolute requirement to be a police officer.


NYC police used to have physical requirements.
Recruits had to be at least 5'9" in height. Had to complete certain requirements that the recruit would demonstrate a certain amount of strength. Had to be able to run a mile in under 8 minutes. Had to pass a defensive driving course. Several written examinations. 
All or most of these requirements had to be either dumbed down or eliminated in order to help female and minority recruits pass through and graduate from the police academy.
Now as far as the ex military thing is concenred. That can cut both ways. I used to live in a town that was patrolled by deputies of the county Sheriff's Dept. 
The Sheriff would hire only ex marines because HE was one himself.
MY encounters with the Beaufort Cty Sheriff's deputies were mixed. Many of the younger deputies were quick to anger if they thought their authority was being questioned.
Were unable to think outside the box to get themselves through a situation that was not in the manual. 
My wife and I were awoken on early morning( 3 am) by a disturbance outside our apartment. Wife calls 911. The deputies arrive and I go outside to address the deputies as the complainant.
One of these rocket scientists tells me that I was not the one who called in and that I needed to get back into my home or face arrest. 
I told this mental midget that it was my wife who called because i asked her to. I got names and badge numbers from these two morons. I went the next day to the Sheriff's dept to have a chat with Command. 
The Sergeant kind of rolled his eyes and at first was trying to blow me off. Then the thing changed when he heard one name in particular. He made references to issues with this deputy but never came out and stated that clearly.
Anyway, I got my point across.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 22, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



What you say about being over lawed is true, but these people are invariably breaking common sense laws. Jaywalking, speeding, DUI, etc etc, etc.

Then when they get stopped by police, they act as if it the police's fault they got in trouble.

Then they fight with police, then they complain when the cops respond.

Are there cases of police brutality? Sure there are. But most of the claims we see are from people who started a fight with police and the police finished it.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 22, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > An article this morning on the growing police state
> ...



Actually, no, I don't look for them and that's the sad part.  They just show up in my news feeds.  That's how common the problem is becoming.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 22, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Florida deputies gun down man in towing dispute as son tried to explain he was deaf



I believe the wife that he didn't do anything threatening, and he shot him in the neck and head. That's terrible.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 22, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



People blissfully living their life don't expect to run into hardened cops with no emotion.

I understand it's dangerous, but people are adults and will jaywalk. That's life. If you see it's clear, some people will go.

If police were serious about saving pedestrian lives, they would put that time into monitoring traffic and being hard on who they should, bad drivers,  instead of people walking.

Also, people don't expect to need an ID when they exercise. They should bring it, I do, but again, they don't think about it.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 22, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > An article this morning on the growing police state
> ...


.

Don't ever question authority. 

They are (almost) perfect.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 23, 2014)

Illinois State Police protecting and serving the people.


----------



## auditor0007 (Sep 23, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This crap is getting worse by the day.  Until the public decides that enough is enough, this is not going to stop.  

Grand Jury Probes Police Shooting of Black Man at Ohio Walmart - NBC News


----------



## auditor0007 (Sep 23, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Illinois State Police protecting and serving the people.



While the cop was out of control, the driver certainly could have avoided everything by being cooperative.  This concerns me much less than other instances of absolute abuse of power by police.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 23, 2014)

auditor0007 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> ...



I'm getting sick of white cops shooting black criminals to. I mean seriously, the end result is that instead of one dead black criminal and one black criminal behind bars for murder all we have is one dead black criminal. It's a complete waste of a dead black criminal.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 24, 2014)

The Volusia County deaf man shot and killed by a policeman blew me away when I read about it this morning.

I was going to put up a link of that one but it's already been covered but when I googled deaf man shot by police holy freaking toledo you won't believe what comes up.

Geeze louise if I was deaf I wouldn't leave the house without a bullet proof vest. YIKES!

And that's page one. 

*Seattle Police Kills Deaf Man Walking Down the Street ...*

*Police 'killed deaf cyclist with stun gun after he failed to obey ...*
Home Daily Mail Online*Police*-*killed*-*deaf*-cyclist-stun-gun-failed-obey-i...
Nov 24, 2011 - A _police_ officer _killed_ an elderly, _deaf_ and mentally disabled _man_ riding his bicycle by _shooting_ him with a Taser stun gun after he failed to obey

*Seattle to pay $1.5 million to kin of man fatally shot by police ...*
www.cnn.com/2011/CRIME/04/30/seattle.*police*.*shooting*/
Apr 30, 2011 - A Seattle _police_ officer shot and _killed_ John T. Williams, described as ... was unclear whether Williams, who was partially _deaf_, heard the order.

*Detroit police kill deaf mute - World Socialist Web Site*
Detroit police kill deaf mute - World Socialist Web Site
Aug 31, 2000 - Detroit _police_ officers on Tuesday shot and _killed_ a _deaf_ and mute _man_ whom they say was “menacing” them with a garden rake. Relatives and

police kill deaf man - Google Search


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 24, 2014)

This is a new story.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 24, 2014)

Cop s Tip For Not Getting Raped By A Cop Don t Get Pulled Over 



> In response to the arrests of three law enforcement officials in Oklahoma for sexually assaulting women while on the job, an Oklahoma Highway Patrol trooper told women they can avoid getting raped by a cop if they simply follow traffic laws.
> 
> Raw Story first pointed out on Tuesday that Capt. George Brown, a state trooper, shared a few tips for women in an interview with local NBC News affiliate KJRH. Brown told the KJRH anchor that women can keep their car doors locked and speak through a cracked window if a trooper approaches them. If the trooper asks a woman to get out of the car, Brown said, she can ask "in a polite way" why he wants her to do that.
> 
> But the "best tip that he can give," the anchor said on air of his interview with Brown, "is to follow the law in the first place so you don’t get pulled over."



That is a _great_ solution.


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 24, 2014)

auditor0007 said:


> This crap is getting worse by the day.  Until the public decides that enough is enough, this is not going to stop.
> 
> Grand Jury Probes Police Shooting of Black Man at Ohio Walmart - NBC News


 There are ways to make it stop, just depends on the level of support given at the political level. At the state, federal or county level you would want to pass a law or measure restricting police activities and encourage funding sensitivity training. At the city or town level you could pass ordinances barring police from acting a certain way or working in certain areas.

But, if all that fails there is another route - stop allowing police to have military style training, and don't allow them to use military resources like armored personal carriers in the streets. There is reason why there is a National Guard to respond to crisis situations.

The police are meant to focus on law enforcement and keeping public order to an extent, whereas the National Guard are the ones trained to take care of  things when they really get out of control. It seems like the police are trying to act outside the bounds of the law and their jurisdiction, and become a military unit rather than a civilian run police force.


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 24, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Actually, no, I don't look for them and that's the sad part.  They just show up in my news feeds.  That's how common the problem is becoming.


Much more common in your news feed isn't much more common. I believe problems were more common in the past but with cameras all over it's easier to catch and the libs pass it around like it's free cocaine. I think they need it to feel right for the day. Most of the problems are people acting like assholes and expecting to be given special consideration. Most of us grow out of that by the time we're out of diapers.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 25, 2014)

Former Prince George’s County police officer James Harrison was found guilty of second-degree assault and was given a one-year suspended sentence in December of 2012 for the brutal beating of a UMD student, which was caught on video in 2010.

Harrison only ended up serving 30 days of home confinement.

Despite being convicted of a felony Harrison was able to retire before the trial and keep his full pension. But that is not the worst of it.

Police officer s conviction tossed out in UMD beating case caught on video WJLA.com


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 25, 2014)

Woman punched by Calif. cop settles for 1.5M


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 2, 2014)

Denver.  Land of the free.

Cops Wrongfully Raided Assaulted Arrested this Family Tax-payers Held Liable for 1.8 Million The Free Thought Project


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 2, 2014)

South Carolina Cop Allegedly Shoots 68-Year-Old Man For Driving Into His Driveway Alternet

The cop said the elderly man tried to grab his gun. Pathetic.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 5, 2014)

Vermont

Cops Seize Car When Told To Get A Warrant Tell Owner That s What He Gets For Exercising His Rights Punk Rock Libertarians


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 5, 2014)

So...if we had 10 bad cop stories a day, every day, for a year, that's 3,650. Bad right?

Out of 1,000,000 cops.

Whats that.....0.3%


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 5, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> So...if we had 10 bad cop stories a day, every day, for a year, that's 3,650. Bad right?
> 
> Out of 1,000,000 cops.
> 
> Whats that.....0.3%



Who is to say there aren't 10,000 bad stories a day? What is bad enough is relative.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 5, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Vermont
> 
> Cops Seize Car When Told To Get A Warrant Tell Owner That s What He Gets For Exercising His Rights Punk Rock Libertarians



I just read this link, and first let me say this.

The police CAN lie to you. SCOTUS has ruled on that.

As for the seizing of the car. I don't see how they justified that.

As for the leaving him stranded on the side of the road with no phone and no money, inexcusable.

As for him having to pay the tow fee. that's how it works. 

I've no doubt this kid will prevail in court


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 5, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> South Carolina Cop Allegedly Shoots 68-Year-Old Man For Driving Into His Driveway Alternet
> 
> The cop said the elderly man tried to grab his gun. Pathetic.



Not even close to enough information to make a judgement.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 6, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'd prefer they handle felony arrests how, "Excuse me Sir, would you mind coming down here to speak with us please? We think you have a gun but would you mind leaving it inside, they make us nervous."


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 6, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> So...if we had 10 bad cop stories a day, every day, for a year, that's 3,650. Bad right?
> 
> Out of 1,000,000 cops.
> 
> Whats that.....0.3%



If that were your wife, son, daughter, mother, father, grandfather that was killed/beaten by police you'd sing a different tune. 
Cops pin on their courage and strap on their manhood every time they put on their costume to go to "work".


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 6, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > South Carolina Cop Allegedly Shoots 68-Year-Old Man For Driving Into His Driveway Alternet
> ...



Thanks to the secrecy of the police.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 8, 2014)

Apparently if you're a black kid there is no possible way you could be living with a white family.  You're obviously an intruder.

http://abc11.com/news/police-pepper...s-home-after-hes-mistaken-for-burglar/340724/


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 9, 2014)

The only thing that separates the NYPD from your average street gang is the NYPD has government backing.

Cop accused of stealing 1 300 during search New York Post


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 19, 2014)

Texas

Disturbing Body Cam Footage Shows an Alleged Cop Calling a Dog Over and Then Killing It The Free Thought Project


----------



## Truman123 (Oct 19, 2014)

Anathema said:


> Taz, you say you don't trust your local police department. I trust my local police department and pretty much every other LEO in this country a thousand times more than I trust all but a small handful of people whom I personally know. Hell, I trust them more than a majority of my family members.
> 
> Then again, I go out of my way to avoid interacting with officers any more than is absolutely necessary. I don't give them a reason to stop me. I don't live in or even visit neighborhoods where there is significant criminal activity. I am prepared to defend myself and my home rather than calling a cop to protect me.
> 
> Maybe if more people would FOLLOW THE LAWS, this wouldn't be so much of an issue.



You go out of your way to avoid them and you trust them more than your family members?


Tell us about your family


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 19, 2014)

“May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.”

You can title the thread the “Repository of Hasty Generalization Fallacies.”


----------



## westwall (Oct 19, 2014)

Anathema said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > With the state declaring new stuff to be against the law daily.
> ...








The job of the police is to make sure that when they raid a house, they raid the right one too.  Funny how they seem to fuck that up on a regular occurrence....

Michigan Cops Raid Wrong House Shoot Beloved 15-Year-Old Dog

NC deputies raid wrong house in drug investigation


*Man Dies in Police Raid on Wrong House*
L E B A N O N, Tenn.
By Vicki Brown
Share
17269
Share on email
143 Comments
A 61-year-old man was shot to death by
police while his wife was handcuffed in another room during a drug
raid on the wrong house.
Police admitted their mistake, saying faulty information from a drug informant contributed to the death of John Adams Wednesday night. They intended to raid the home next door.
The two officers, 25-year-old Kyle Shedran and 24-year-old Greg Day, were placed on administrative leave with pay.
Man Dies in Police Raid on Wrong House - ABC News

And I can go on and on and on and on.

The police are no longer to be trusted and I have been involved in law enforcement for decades.  I've known some fantastic cops over the years.  However, those days are long passed.  The current breed of cop is nothing like prior generations.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 22, 2014)

And this is one month after he was just charged with child molestation, yet was allowed to make bail and continue working as a police officer.

Birmingham police officer charged with first-degree rape in Alabaster AL.com


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 22, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> And this is one month after he was just charged with child molestation, yet was allowed to make bail and continue working as a police officer.
> 
> Birmingham police officer charged with first-degree rape in Alabaster AL.com



I believe a cop charged with a crime should be suspended with pay until their case is dispensed. 

They shouldn't automatically be fired, because innocent until proven guilty and all that, but they should be off the street nonetheless.


----------



## westwall (Oct 22, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> And this is one month after he was just charged with child molestation, yet was allowed to make bail and continue working as a police officer.
> 
> Birmingham police officer charged with first-degree rape in Alabaster AL.com







At some point you have to ask yourself who the hell is running that department because not only should the asshat be fired he needs to be prosecuted.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 22, 2014)

Officer Manney shot at an unarmed mentally ill man 14 times killing him. Although they say he was not violent, Manney said he hit him, and that's why he fired. Of course, he has to say that to cover himself, but where's the proof of his injuries? Manney was at least fired now.

Milwaukee Police Fire Officer Who Shot Man in Park - ABC News


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 22, 2014)

Truman123 said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Taz, you say you don't trust your local police department. I trust my local police department and pretty much every other LEO in this country a thousand times more than I trust all but a small handful of people whom I personally know. Hell, I trust them more than a majority of my family members.
> ...



Don't bother.  He's a psycho.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 22, 2014)

You guys realize this thread is a perfect illustration of the need to get rid of lowered standards for minorities don't you? 

By minorities I mean ANY group who can't meet standards. Fats/gays/women/blacks/angry short men I don't care if they can't meet standards don't hire them.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> You guys realize this thread is a perfect illustration of the need to get rid of lowered standards for minorities don't you?
> 
> By minorities I mean ANY group who can't meet standards. Fats/gays/women/blacks/angry short men I don't care if they can't meet standards don't hire them.



Telling...non of the unqualified groups you listed noted anyone white.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 22, 2014)

reconmark said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > You guys realize this thread is a perfect illustration of the need to get rid of lowered standards for minorities don't you?
> ...



what?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 24, 2014)

Utah man calls Suicide Hotline, SWAT team shows up to his house and kills him.

Man Calls a Suicide Prevention Hotline SWAT Team Shows Up and Kills Him Punk Rock Libertarians


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Utah man calls Suicide Hotline, SWAT team shows up to his house and kills him.
> 
> Man Calls a Suicide Prevention Hotline SWAT Team Shows Up and Kills Him Punk Rock Libertarians



Seems like odd logic, taking the shooters life to prevent him from killing himself?


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Utah man calls Suicide Hotline, SWAT team shows up to his house and kills him.
> ...


Mundanes aren't qualified to make that call for themselves.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > And this is one month after he was just charged with child molestation, yet was allowed to make bail and continue working as a police officer.
> ...



  I can agree with that. I also believe breaking the public trust should bring a higher penalty than the average Joe receives.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 24, 2014)

Blah blah...blah blah blah....blah blah.

Cops are hired from the general population. The general population is morally bankrupt. Thus...some cops will be too. Perfect humans dont exist.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 25, 2014)

No, that's not it: police departments simply attract the thuggish, the sociopathic, and the psychotic.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 27, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Utah man calls Suicide Hotline, SWAT team shows up to his house and kills him.
> 
> Man Calls a Suicide Prevention Hotline SWAT Team Shows Up and Kills Him Punk Rock Libertarians



The police are always correct even when they are not making complete sense like this:



> Often police go into these situations with an ingrained mentality of looking at citizens as threats to the safety of the officers and thus feel empowered and justified to use lethal force as the suicidal person has already threatened to kill someone, themselves.



How is SWAT going to help a suicidal man who asked for help? They are as impersonal as it gets. That is so sad.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 27, 2014)

> Utah man calls Suicide Hotline, SWAT team shows up to his house and kills him.


I'm sorry but that's funny right there.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 27, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Utah man calls Suicide Hotline, SWAT team shows up to his house and kills him.
> ...



Because any psychologist will tell you the most homicidal people are suicidal people. Like how  all these mass shooters kill themselves? Or suicide bombers?

Suicidal people are VERY dangerous and unstable.

But hey, if you don't like it, DEMAND that COPS STOP BEING USED AS SOCIETY'S DEPARTMENT OF MENTAL HEALTH.

Cops aren't mental health professionals. Stop calling us for all your fucking depressed relatives talking about suicide. We aren't doctors.

Call a psychologist for your suicidal relative, not us. Or go rescue him yourself. Because you have one thing right- most cops are indifferent to your suicidal relative. Most don't give a fuck, they aren't doctors, its not their job. But, people call 911 anyway and demand the cops solve the problem.

Instead of bitching about how cops ...don't do a good job of something that is NOT their job......how about advocate that people STOP calling cops for a MEDICAL problem.

Afterall....suicidal people aren't dangerous, right? A doctor, psychologist and family member should be just fine going in to help him.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 28, 2014)

Saginaw, Michigan.  47 shots fired at one mentally ill man with a small pocket knife.

Graphic Video Released in Firing Squad Style Police Killing of Mentally Ill Man Punk Rock Libertarians


----------



## whitehall (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah, while the citizen pretended to be traumatized, two Police Officers were murdered by an illegal alien while trying to "serve and protect" pop-culture educated fools who don't give a shit.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 28, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...




I actually agree with that sentiment, but until I start seeing some corrupt politicians earning major prison time, I'm not gonna stump for jailing crooked cops.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 28, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Saginaw, Michigan.  47 shots fired at one mentally ill man with a small pocket knife.
> 
> Graphic Video Released in Firing Squad Style Police Killing of Mentally Ill Man Punk Rock Libertarians



The thing about fighting a man with a knife is you have to accept that you ARE going to get cut. I have a couple nice scars to prove that.

Those cops were pussies IMHO.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 29, 2014)

CHiPs

California Can t Police Its Own Cops Stealing Nude Photos of Women - The Atlantic


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 29, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> CHiPs
> 
> California Can t Police Its Own Cops Stealing Nude Photos of Women - The Atlantic



Now those guys earn the nickname pigs.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 30, 2014)

Miami Beach

Another tough guy abusing his badge


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 30, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Miami Beach
> 
> Another tough guy abusing his badge



That cop was being an ass, but hardly abusing his badge

ALso, I would have liked to seen what happened at the beginning of the stop


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 30, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Miami Beach
> ...



Threatening someone with arrest simply because of his attitude is most definitely an abuse of his authority.  Last I checked being a smart ass wasn't illegal.  This guy is clearly not professional enough to be doing this job.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 30, 2014)

nah

if he's had as many years on the force as he says he has - - - - - the "learned" response to wise asses is not to lose your shit. it's to be complacent about it and let it roll off your shoulders/thicker skin.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 30, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Ok... but why SWAT and not an officer or two. Some suicidal individuals can be dangerous just as many criminals can be, but why the paranoia going in when there is no conflict other than the possibility of suicide? Sending in SWAT would create a standoff most of the time in that situation.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 30, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



It certainly is not an abuse of his authority you may not like it, but that is a different matter altogether.

I'm gonna tell you something, half our problem today is cops aren't allowed to scare kids straight before they get into REAL trouble.

I'm not talking about beating the shit out of someone or anything like that, but a good dose of "come to Jesus" can go a long way with some of these kids. 

That kid was a smart ass to, you know that. There is no reason to be a smart ass to a cop who is just doing his job, and then whining like a pussy when he reacts.

Stories like this are why your real and valid complaints are taken less seriously than they should be.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 30, 2014)

G.T. said:


> nah
> 
> if he's had as many years on the force as he says he has - - - - - the "learned" response to wise asses is not to lose your shit. it's to be complacent about it and let it roll off your shoulders/thicker skin.



You ever give a kid tough love? Believe me, I encountered some real bozos in my time as an MP, some of them needed a boot in the ass , not someone to just let it roll of your shoulder


----------



## G.T. (Oct 30, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > nah
> ...


It's not a cop's job to straighten out wise asses. A Cop's only authority is to enforce the Law and it's not illegal to be a wise-ass. This shows an inherent superiority complex.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 30, 2014)

G.T. said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



It's not a cop's job to help a kid NOT become a criminal? What planet do you live on sonny?

Or are you just stupid ? Scaring that kid now is better than having to shoot him later.....


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 30, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



If he loses it once like that, the odds are overwhelming that he loses it often when "serving" the public. It doesn't make for sound judgment at all.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 30, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


"or are you just stupid"


well, it could have been a decent conversation, but the ego maniac just couldnt hold back his insults when challenged.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 30, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



The police ALWAYS have an excuse.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 30, 2014)

I'd love to see the statistics on wise asses becoming criminals. Is it....90%? 65? 30? 10%?

Not sure how being a jerk-off to a wise-ass inherently prevents him from becoming a criminal. Or even scares him in the least.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 30, 2014)

G.T. said:


> I'd love to see the statistics on wise asses becoming criminals. Is it....90%? 65? 30? 10%?
> 
> Not sure how being a jerk-off to a wise-ass inherently prevents him from becoming a criminal. Or even scares him in the least.



You don't think all criminals are wise asses? Of course not all wise asses become criminals

And if scared straight didn't work, so many cities wouldn't use such programs on first time offenders.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 30, 2014)

G.T. said:


> I'd love to see the statistics on wise asses becoming criminals. Is it....90%? 65? 30? 10%?
> 
> Not sure how being a jerk-off to a wise-ass inherently prevents him from becoming a criminal. Or even scares him in the least.



And he was barely really being a wise-ass. Cop was not only deranged but touchy also.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 30, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to see the statistics on wise asses becoming criminals. Is it....90%? 65? 30? 10%?
> ...



Boot camps are one thing, but no one in any situation gets a pass for acting like that in public.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 1, 2014)

14 year old kid in Texas gets assaulted by a cop for wearing a rosary to a middle school football game.

Student wearing rosary gets arrested - KFDA - NewsChannel 10 Amarillo News Weather Sports


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 1, 2014)

check out this asshole, what a dick

California off-duty cop finds 120K on road returns money to police syracuse.com


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 1, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> 14 year old kid in Texas gets assaulted by a cop for wearing a rosary to a middle school football game.
> 
> Student wearing rosary gets arrested - KFDA - NewsChannel 10 Amarillo News Weather Sports



Bro

_According to APD the use of rosaries can possibly symbolize association with a gang and that's the reason they ask students to not wear them visible while on school property or functions. _

This kid violated a KNOWN policy. Sorry, but that's on him. Did you read that part and just decide not to post it , or did you just miss it?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 1, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > 14 year old kid in Texas gets assaulted by a cop for wearing a rosary to a middle school football game.
> ...



The only person behaving like a gang member was the one wearing the badge.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 1, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...




Are LEOs supposed to just walk away when suspects resist?

This is why rationale people laugh when you guys gripe about "abusive" cops only about 1 in 10 actually have abused their position.

Personally, I find a ban on rosaries to be silly, but since there is one, and this kid no doubt knew there was one, when told to take it off, take the fucking thing off.

What could the cop have done in that situation that you would have approved of? Ignored the kid, I"m sure...


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 2, 2014)

Sucked his service pistol.


----------



## Anathema (Nov 2, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> The police ALWAYS have an excuse.



They're the police. They shouldn't need an excuse. Their word should be enough.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 2, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The only person behaving like a gang member was the one wearing the badge.


...says you from the safety of your abode, provided by said gang.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 2, 2014)

Anathema said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > The police ALWAYS have an excuse.
> ...



If you follow blindly, everything is perfect. However, in case you did not notice, there a few controversial police cases floating around nowadays.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Are LEOs supposed to just walk away when suspects resist?



What are suspects suppose to do when police manhandle them and wrestle with them?

If they so much as move a muscle after getting grabbed, the police conclude they are resisting.

Then the police start the wrestling match.

I have seen it a thousand times.

They say "Put your hands behind your back" or "Stop resisting," which is impossible at first, of course, when the police are actively wrestling with you.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 2, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Are LEOs supposed to just walk away when suspects resist?
> ...



You are legally able to resist an unlawful arrest. Your are NOT legally able to resist a lawful arrest.

Learn the difference, learn your rights.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Since when is wearing a rosary an arrestable offense?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > 14 year old kid in Texas gets assaulted by a cop for wearing a rosary to a middle school football game.
> ...



No, you are wrong. There was no such school policy, and he was not violating the school dress code.



> In the Amarillo ISD dress and grooming guidelines, there is not a specific rule on whether students can wear rosaries.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



I was not talking about if it was legal or not.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



The kid probably insisted because he has a right to wear it and a right to be there, because, you know, this is America.

The cop should have realized he was wrong when the kid insisted, and yes, ignored him from then on. Instead, he trumps up a trespassing charge.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 2, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Then you've answered your own question. Do nothing illegal, and if the police do, then it is THEM who should, and will, pay.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



You have completely missed the point as I explained. The person is not really resisting or doing anything illegal but looks like it because the cops manhandle him.


----------



## Anathema (Nov 2, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> If you follow blindly, everything is perfect. However, in case you did not notice, there a few controversial police cases floating around nowadays.



If you understand that Law and Order is infinitely more important than anyone's Rights it makes much more sense.

Nothing controversial about them. Do what you're told and things don't go bad. Resist and get what you deserve


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 2, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Dude, don't bother.  He is a batshit-insane authoritarian whose idea of a perfect leader is Stalin.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Unless you tragically die of a "self inflicted" gunshot wound to the back, or drown yourself in a toilet "resisting arrest".


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 2, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Those would fall under the category of unlawful arrest. As I said, you have a right to resist then, up to and including killing the officer to save your own life.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 3, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Those would fall under the category of unlawful arrest. As I said, you have a right to resist then, up to and including killing the officer to save your own life.



Good luck getting acquitted in court.  The system is rigged against the victim when the attacker is the law.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 3, 2014)

Ohio's finest.

State trooper would rip up tickets if women would have sex with him Rare


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 3, 2014)

Anathema said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > If you follow blindly, everything is perfect. However, in case you did not notice, there a few controversial police cases floating around nowadays.
> ...



No not infinitely... another person who's wrong. 

There is _nothing_ more important than the Constitution. Law and Order can break down but be restored again. The Constitution cannot be restored once gone. If the police continue at this rate, and it gets worse, the Constitution _will_ be done away with. Yes, Law and Order is, I would say, more important than rights, but not infinitely. Big difference.

Anyone else care to be wrong.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm surprised he actually got arrested.

Saratoga Deputy Arrested for Slapping Citizen on Video - PINAC


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 10, 2014)

I hope the dude he attacked has the sense to skip town...


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm a bit surprised that RGS hasn't shown up here and said it's "poor form" to criticize the Police, but it looks like C Clayton Jones has already done that.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 10, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Police corruption isnt getting worse its gotten WAY better the last 40 years. There are 1, 000, 000 cops in America. Even if 50, 000 are corrupt pricks..thats only 5%. It probably was 50% in the 1950s.

But with cameras now you idiots see every incident, same way a few thousand crazy muslims with a camera...make all the worlds 1 billion muslims look bad.

If cops keep going the way they have been...then we will see even lower rates of corruption. And you morons will have videos of the bad apples and cry about all cops being bad.


----------



## Anathema (Nov 11, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> There is _nothing_ more important than the Constitution. Law and Order can break down but be restored again. The Constitution cannot be restored once gone. If the police continue at this rate, and it gets worse, the Constitution _will_ be done away with. Yes, Law and Order is, I would say, more important than rights, but not infinitely. Big difference.



The US Constitution is a severely flawed document in multiple ways. Therefore neither the Constitution nor the Rights outlined therein can be assumed to supercede the basic moral concept if Law and Order. We need a new Constitution based on Law and Order and Morality instead of one based on Rights and the insane concepts that Life, Liberty and Happiness are somehow more important than Law and Order/Morality.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 11, 2014)

Anathema said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > There is _nothing_ more important than the Constitution. Law and Order can break down but be restored again. The Constitution cannot be restored once gone. If the police continue at this rate, and it gets worse, the Constitution _will_ be done away with. Yes, Law and Order is, I would say, more important than rights, but not infinitely. Big difference.
> ...



I guess everybody that believes in the Constitution infinitely more than Law and Order is insane then.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 11, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



You cannot know if your numbers are even in the ballpark, because of the Blue Wall. They do not call it a wall for just any reason. Nothing gets over it, without normally being seen, and that which sneaks or creeps over it is what you see in the news, a perfectly "manageable" amount of negative publicity.



bucs90 said:


> But with cameras now you idiots see every incident, same way a few thousand crazy muslims with a camera...make all the worlds 1 billion muslims look bad.



However, the cops immediately confiscate and withhold practically every video they can get their hands on, and the videos they have made themselves, the police choose which ones of those the public sees and do not release anything that would make them look too bad.



bucs90 said:


> If cops keep going the way they have been...then we will see even lower rates of corruption. And you morons will have videos of the bad apples and cry about all cops being bad.



Just believe the cops. You were a cop so we _have_ to believe you.


----------



## Anathema (Nov 11, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> I guess everybody that believes in the Constitution infinitely more than Law and Order is insane then.



That would require additional research and a clinical Psychologist to determine. What I can say is that those who believe in a SEVERELY FLAWED Document which has become even more flawed by re-interpretation over the last two and a half centuries over the basic concepts of Law, Order, and Morality which have existed for millennia is not someone who deserves to continue wasting the flesh and oxygen which they take up.


----------



## Anathema (Nov 11, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Just believe the cops._....._



I'll take the word of a LEO over the word of a thousand of the brain-dead civilians who make up the vast majority of this country's population.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 11, 2014)

Anathema said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Just believe the cops._....._
> ...



The police are habitual liars, because when dealing with most criminals, their procedures call for trickery, which is far more effective... and easier to gain convictions that way. Lying becomes second nature to them.


----------



## Anathema (Nov 11, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> The police are habitual liars, because when dealing with most criminals, their procedures call for trickery, which is far more effective... and easier to gain convictions that way. Lying becomes second nature to them.



Lying, cheating, stealing from and murdering the criminals and immoral fucks who make up the vast majority of American citizens these days is a Virtue not a crime so far as I'm concerned.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 11, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I'm surprised he actually got arrested.
> 
> Saratoga Deputy Arrested for Slapping Citizen on Video - PINAC


Saw that one...if it had not been videotaped, he would have gotten away with it.   He slapped that guy, hoping....just hoping...that guy would react.  Very smart young men in this case.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 11, 2014)

Anathema said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > There is _nothing_ more important than the Constitution. Law and Order can break down but be restored again. The Constitution cannot be restored once gone. If the police continue at this rate, and it gets worse, the Constitution _will_ be done away with. Yes, Law and Order is, I would say, more important than rights, but not infinitely. Big difference.
> ...


Auchtung!


----------



## Anathema (Nov 11, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Auchtung!



The Germans were far from a perfect society but at least they acknowledged that Order and Morality are the hallmarks of Society.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 11, 2014)

Anathema said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > The police are habitual liars, because when dealing with most criminals, their procedures call for trickery, which is far more effective... and easier to gain convictions that way. Lying becomes second nature to them.
> ...



Ok.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 11, 2014)

Cops assault and arrest two marines who were giving first aid to an unconscious man.  The government doesn't like competition.


----------



## Anathema (Nov 11, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Ok.



At least you're willing to concede when you have no counter - argument.


----------



## MrDVS1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Millions of cameras on US but they want NONE pointed at THEM!



So what else is new?

And they want us to think that law enforcement types are something special, bullshit, they have all the same flaws as any other group of people.


----------



## Anathema (Nov 11, 2014)

MrDVS1 said:


> And they want us to think that law enforcement types are something special, bullshit, they have all the same flaws as any other group of people.



The difference is that they have a badge to make those flaws into virtues.


----------



## MrDVS1 (Nov 11, 2014)

depotoo said:


> There are over 780,000 police officers in the  US.  Let's say we have 10 incidents per day  of over aggressive officers involving 15 officers, do you realize how many  are actually out there serving with dignity and honor?  That means that over 99.9%  serve honorably.
> 
> Sure, there are bad apples out there and we need to get rid of them but to taint the mass majority because of the minor few?  It isn't right.



I'm going to have to say that todays bad apples seem to be worse than ever. They kind of remind me of prohibition era thugs in Chicago.

However bad they are, most of the time they walk away with a slap on the hands. As for non-bad apples, that would be just incompetence cases, they too get a slap on the hand.

Here in Milwaukee, the chief fired a fellow for his incompetence that had fatal results. The police union got all up in arms and took a vote declaring no confidence in the chief.

It looks to me like they don't think that any of them should ever be held accountable for anything.

Until the so called good apples stop acting like asses any time someone is held accountable, the mass majority is tainted and they are the ones who taint themselves.....or weren't we civilians supposed to make such connections?


----------



## MrDVS1 (Nov 11, 2014)

auditor0007 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> ...



That's what happens when you throw away the constitution, judges who say random and no knock searches are ok have thrown away the constitution. Once you can ignore one part of the constitution, it's easy to ignore the rest, especially when you work in a field where everyone is handed a free pass.


----------



## MrDVS1 (Nov 11, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Utah man calls Suicide Hotline, SWAT team shows up to his house and kills him.
> ...



I file it under a heading I have marked "Cop Think".


----------



## MrDVS1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Saginaw, Michigan.  47 shots fired at one mentally ill man with a small pocket knife.
> 
> Graphic Video Released in Firing Squad Style Police Killing of Mentally Ill Man Punk Rock Libertarians



I might say a mentally ill man with a small knife was shot to death 47 times by a mentally ill man with a gun.


----------



## MrDVS1 (Nov 11, 2014)

whitehall said:


> Yeah, while the citizen pretended to be traumatized, two Police Officers were murdered by an illegal alien while trying to "serve and protect" pop-culture educated fools who don't give a shit.



Well I don't give a shit when any of the other gang bangers kill each other off either, equality for all !


----------



## MrDVS1 (Nov 11, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



At least until the resentment kick in from being played by a cop.


----------



## MrDVS1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Anathema said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > The police ALWAYS have an excuse.
> ...



Now why on Earth would anyone take the word of someone from a group that is more than willing to tell any lie necessary to save their own asses ?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 11, 2014)

Anathema said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Auchtung!
> ...


----------



## MrDVS1 (Nov 11, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...




Actually, private rights  law and order is what the constitution is all about,


Anathema said:


> MrDVS1 said:
> 
> 
> > And they want us to think that law enforcement types are something special, bullshit, they have all the same flaws as any other group of people.
> ...



Yeah, that's what they'd like us to think.


----------



## Dana7360 (Nov 11, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





This didn't just start happening recently. The police have always behaved this way. 

The only difference now is that when a cop lies about what they're accused of, there's now evidence of the person's claims and of the cops lying through their teeth.

In the past the cop was believed and the person was dismissed with flimsy excuses. The police can't do that now because we now have the ability to provide proof of the cop's behavior.

Of course the police want laws against people being able to video the cop's crimes. The cops believe they're above the law because they've gotten away with it for so long.


----------



## Dana7360 (Nov 11, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Taz, you say you don't trust your local police department. I trust my local police department and pretty much every other LEO in this country a thousand times more than I trust all but a small handful of people whom I personally know. Hell, I trust them more than a majority of my family members.
> ...





I hope she sues the police, the city and the state.

It's just too bad police like that can't be arrested for what they did to that woman.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 11, 2014)

Dana7360 said:


> Including jaywalking. And she didn't have her ID!
> 
> The police chief reacted by saying that at least, we didn't rape her.
> 
> ...


She screamed like a toddler. She was arrested for not identifying herself, not jaywalking. I hope the moron sues too. She'll lose lots of money.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 11, 2014)

MrDVS1 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



You added "rights" into it. That is not what was said.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 11, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Sociopathy helps...


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 11, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Dude, give up: he is a no-shit psychopath.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 11, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Dude...he's dead serious.  He is a no-shit psychopath and should probably be locked up.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 12, 2014)

Police show up and shoot the wrong guy.  Fucking dumb asses.  They may as well just start recruiting high school drop outs to be police officers.  It's not like the quality of "service" would go down any.

Police shot wrong man when responding to gunman on the run in Va - FOX5 Vegas - KVVU


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 12, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is the 999 stories of good police officers in another group?


----------



## Anathema (Nov 13, 2014)

MrDVS1 said:


> Now why on Earth would anyone take the word of someone from a group that is more than willing to tell any lie necessary to save their own asses ?



Better that their asses are saved than that the criminal's asses are saved.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow.  This guy could have been killed.

Blind Man Cops Arrested Ditched Me By Side Of The Road CBS Miami


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 13, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Is the 999 stories of good police officers in another group?



I doubt there are 999 good police officers in the entire country.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 14, 2014)

What planet do these people come from in which this is considered a good idea?

 8216 I thought he was going to shoot me. 8217 Unsuspecting middle school students terrified by active shooter drill. - The Washington Post


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 14, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> What planet do these people come from in which this is considered a good idea?
> 
> 8216 I thought he was going to shoot me. 8217 Unsuspecting middle school students terrified by active shooter drill. - The Washington Post




How retarded is this child?

_: “I thought he was going to shoot me.”_


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 14, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > What planet do these people come from in which this is considered a good idea?
> ...



Probably was raised by a retard hipster like DontTazeMeBro. 

The drill the cops did is how everywhere else in society trains to succeed. No drill works when you know its coming. The military knows this. The movie Crimson Tide with a fire going on and he does a drill during it? It works.

People are bitching about the cops needing to "do something" about school shootings. Well they are. And drilling the students on how to react is part of it.  To MOVE and REACT under sudden stress. The military knows it works. But these whiny idiots dont want the reality of what it takes to respond to be the reality.

They want the answer...but not the answer.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 14, 2014)

FOP Cops and Kids

Tyrant cops...teaming up to help raise money and toys for needy kids at Christmas. EVIL!!!!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 14, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > What planet do these people come from in which this is considered a good idea?
> ...



Yeah, the child is the retard......

Get your own IQ checked while you at it.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 14, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Probably was raised by a retard hipster like DontTazeMeBro.
> 
> The drill the cops did is how everywhere else in society trains to succeed. No drill works when you know its coming. The military knows this. The movie Crimson Tide with a fire going on and he does a drill during it? It works.
> 
> ...



Being a former police officer you should know perfectly well that you don't point your gun at something you don't intend to shoot.  Their mere presence, barging into classrooms unannounced with guns drawn, shot the risk factor through the roof that somebody could have gotten hurt.  It was an incredibly stupid thing to do and all it's doing is instilling irrational fear into children.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 14, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Why bro? Because I believe that a child should know that a police officer wasn't going to shoot them?

I actually disagree with the way they went about this drill, but that child is STUPID.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 14, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> FOP Cops and Kids
> 
> Tyrant cops...teaming up to help raise money and toys for needy kids at Christmas. EVIL!!!!



Yeah,

Lets just get rid of the police and let the criminals do as they please. That will fix them. Shit.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 14, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Probably was raised by a retard hipster like DontTazeMeBro.
> ...


You watch too much tv. Id go into the tactical realities with you but you are too retarded to get it so I wont waste my time. 

Its called reaction time. FBI SWAT school...best in world...teaches your gun goes where your eyes go. Trigger discipline.  Only untrained rookies do that hollywood swing the gun up from the hip bullshit that will get you killed.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 14, 2014)

If America wants fewer dead kids...then the kids must be trained how to react under stress. Otherwise theyll freeze and be sitting ducks. And the adults probably would to....cowards like DontTazeMeBro whose biggest risk to protect Americans has been carpal tunnel syndrome from message boards.

If America doesnt want their kids trained to react under stress...then accept kids will die often. Training for a violent situation isnt comfortable or nice or fun. 

Maybe Navy commanders of warships should announce all battle drills a day in advance so everyone can get all nice and ready for it! Im sure that will get them ready for battle.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 14, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> If America wants fewer dead kids...then the kids must be trained how to react under stress. Otherwise theyll freeze and be sitting ducks. And the adults probably would to....cowards like DontTazeMeBro whose biggest risk to protect Americans has been carpal tunnel syndrome from message boards.
> 
> If America doesnt want their kids trained to react under stress...then accept kids will die often. Training for a violent situation isnt comfortable or nice or fun.
> 
> Maybe Navy commanders of warships should announce all battle drills a day in advance so everyone can get all nice and ready for it! Im sure that will get them ready for battle.



A) I've seen NO evidence to suggest that Taze is a coward
B) I think there is a significant difference between training Navy personal and training CHILDREN.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 15, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> DontTazeMeBro: you obviously have a massive grudge against cops. Probably have been arrested for drugs and property crimes im guessing. Pretty sad actually. You are the type of person that cops protect the rest of us law abiding people from.
> 
> You are probably in your late 20s or 30s. Little education.  No career. Single. Just a drain on society and unproductive.
> 
> ...



This is three and a half paragraphs of PURE projection!

The most dangerous street gang in the country is the police.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 15, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > DontTazeMeBro: you obviously have a massive grudge against cops. Probably have been arrested for drugs and property crimes im guessing. Pretty sad actually. You are the type of person that cops protect the rest of us law abiding people from.
> ...



Completely untrue Jaraxle. Don't let the actions of a few dumbshits taint your view of the entire.

It is very true that most cops are just ordinary people out to do a job. They have no evil intent. Not any more than all these stories we here of teachers having sex with students means all teachers want to molest students.

Much like teachers though I DO agree that the unions do too much to prevent bad apples from being removed.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 15, 2014)

Not just unions, OTHER COPS protect the dirty ones!  And those who dare not to face being ostracized, or even killed! (You know...just like the Mob...)


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 15, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> Not just unions, OTHER COPS protect the dirty ones!  And those who dare not to face being ostracized, or even killed! (You know...just like the Mob...)



And that's why good cops don't say much Jaraxle. Who wants to be the guy who maybe doesn't get backup when he needs it?

That's why IA exists.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 15, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Not just unions, OTHER COPS protect the dirty ones!  And those who dare not to face being ostracized, or even killed! (You know...just like the Mob...)
> ...



Yeah.  We investigated ourselves and found we did nothing wrong.  Great system.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 15, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


I can only speak for Military Police internal affairs, or CID but those guys don't play. They live to bust bad police.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 15, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > If America wants fewer dead kids...then the kids must be trained how to react under stress. Otherwise theyll freeze and be sitting ducks. And the adults probably would to....cowards like DontTazeMeBro whose biggest risk to protect Americans has been carpal tunnel syndrome from message boards.
> ...


The cartels have no problem training children.   The child armies in africa train children.   American street gangs train children starting at 7 or 8.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 15, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



You want our schools taking their cue from African villages?


----------



## namvet (Nov 15, 2014)

I stand with the cops here. bring in the flame throwers


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 15, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> If America wants fewer dead kids...then the kids must be trained how to react under stress. Otherwise theyll freeze and be sitting ducks. And the adults probably would to....cowards like DontTazeMeBro whose biggest risk to protect Americans has been carpal tunnel syndrome from message boards.
> 
> If America doesnt want their kids trained to react under stress...then accept kids will die often. Training for a violent situation isnt comfortable or nice or fun.
> 
> Maybe Navy commanders of warships should announce all battle drills a day in advance so everyone can get all nice and ready for it! Im sure that will get them ready for battle.



A) I've seen NO evidence to suggest that Taze is a coward
B) I think there is a significant difference between training Navy personal and training CHILDREN.[/QUOTE]
A) I have. His words wouldnt be what they are had he ever done anything dangerous. 

B) Training a human brain how to react to danger...is the same process everywhere. Must create the stress in training, do the reaction, and that hardwires the brain to react. Its the ONLY  way.


----------



## westwall (Nov 16, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Probably was raised by a retard hipster like DontTazeMeBro.
> ...







If Bucs is a "former" peace officer he is "former" because he no doubt was poor at his job.  I have been reading his posts for a long time and I can't think of one instance where he said, "yeah, the cop went overboard here".  Not one.  Were he a reasonable person there are many cases that have been presented where that is the only logical observation.


----------



## westwall (Nov 16, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> If America wants fewer dead kids...then the kids must be trained how to react under stress. Otherwise theyll freeze and be sitting ducks. And the adults probably would to....cowards like DontTazeMeBro whose biggest risk to protect Americans has been carpal tunnel syndrome from message boards.
> 
> If America doesnt want their kids trained to react under stress...then accept kids will die often. Training for a violent situation isnt comfortable or nice or fun.
> 
> Maybe Navy commanders of warships should announce all battle drills a day in advance so everyone can get all nice and ready for it! Im sure that will get them ready for battle.








Most children aren't developmentally CAPABLE of being trained the way seem to think is proper.  Here's a novel concept, the police are assumed to be experts in their field, but, as we have seen, they are far from it.  How about the POLICE get some better training?  Right now the cops I see (with a few notable exceptions) are excellent report writers (especially when they make stuff up...they're getting really good at that) but they have poor skills in dealing with people who they are sworn to *"PROTECT AND SERVE".  *

Now the public is considered a nuisance at best.  That is the wrong way to look at them.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 16, 2014)

westwall said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Absolutely, there have been several instances posted in this thread where the LEO was in the wrong.

BUT, there have also been several instances posted where the LEO did nothing wrong.


----------



## westwall (Nov 16, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...








No argument.  However, Bucs never seems to admit when one does something wrong, that renders his opinion worthless as he is too biased.  I will be the first one to support a cop who is in the right.  However I will also demand that police be held to a very high standard.  They have been entrusted with great power and they must not abuse that power.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 16, 2014)

westwall said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I to think police should be held to a higher standard. At the same time, I believe they should also be MORE protected than the average citizen because more is expected of them.

I'm at a loss as to how this issue became political? I mean look at the WIlson thing. Either that guy committed murder, or he didn't . How did that get split down ideological lines? Or should I say idiotnological lines?


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 16, 2014)

westwall said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > If America wants fewer dead kids...then the kids must be trained how to react under stress. Otherwise theyll freeze and be sitting ducks. And the adults probably would to....cowards like DontTazeMeBro whose biggest risk to protect Americans has been carpal tunnel syndrome from message boards.
> ...




Part of the problem is society thinks the "serve" part means the same thing for cops as an Applebees wiater. They think cops should hug citizens and kiss their asses. You arent gonna get choir boys to do cop work. So dont bitch about cops being a bit too...stern and not huggy wuggy touchy feely for you.

You havent read all my posts. You dont see ones where I say a cop is clearly wrong....because those incidents are so obvious that the threads dont last long and thus not many responses. Just like when I post a story of a heroic act or charitable act...thread doesnt last long bc its not a debate.

Police are more effective now than ever. Idiots just dont see it because crime has fallen, and the bad apples get splashed on facebook or youtube for dumbasses like you to make broad assumptions about how "most cops" are.


----------



## westwall (Nov 17, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...





bucs90 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...








Oh please.  I don't want them to be nutty twiggy huggable cops.  I want them to be COMPETENT at their fucking jobs.  Raiding the wrong house (which they do on a weekly basis it seems) and killing the innocents inside (which they likewise do) is the height of incompetence.  The fact that you defend such gross incompetence says a lot about you.  The fact that you try and lay the blame for that gross incompetence at the feet of the victims just reinforces my opinion of your fundamental lack of humanity and support for a police state.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 17, 2014)

and the op is gonna call the police when his/her life is in danger one day- oh the irony!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 17, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> and the op is gonna call the police when his/her life is in danger one day- oh the irony!



The OP is a multiple gun owner with a CWP and a 15 year practioner of martial arts.  If I call the police it will be for them to come pick up the body.


----------



## westwall (Nov 17, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > and the op is gonna call the police when his/her life is in danger one day- oh the irony!
> ...







Yup.  It's funny how we Nevadans are capable of taking care of ourselves isn't it.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 17, 2014)

westwall said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



But I'm just a coward hipster, remember??


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 17, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



What martial arts you into? I may be in Vegas in January, I'm always up for a good friendly spar.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 17, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Muay Thai


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 17, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



15 years, I assume you're fairly proficient?

I've studied MOSTLY aikido . Not sure if I've ever sparred with anyone in your discipline, would be interesting.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 17, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Im a Relson Gracie 4-stripe purple belt.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 17, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



He did a weekend seminar here back in April at Syndicate MMA.  A friend invited me, but I was out of town that weekend and couldn't go. Would have been cool to meet him.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 17, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> 15 years, I assume you're fairly proficient?



I hope so or I've wasted a lot of time.



> I've studied MOSTLY aikido . Not sure if I've ever sparred with anyone in your discipline, would be interesting.



That is more similar to Jiu-Jitsu.  Muay Thai is closer to boxing, but you can hit your opponent with kicks, knees, and elbows.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 17, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



I am 9th Dan.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 17, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > 15 years, I assume you're fairly proficient?
> ...



I've seen it and studied it a little, but never faced anyone who is proficient in it.

MOST of the guys I dealt with were just straight up brawlers. Anyone even halfway proficient in anything could handle them, but occasionally you came across someone who heard a rumor about you and wanted a taste.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 18, 2014)

Yet another story out of Miami.  They seem to have a serious problem with their PD.

Cops Assault And Arrest Woman for No Reason Leave Her Cuffed and Naked in Public for 30 Minutes The Free Thought Project


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 18, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Yet another story out of Miami.  They seem to have a serious problem with their PD.
> 
> Cops Assault And Arrest Woman for No Reason Leave Her Cuffed and Naked in Public for 30 Minutes The Free Thought Project



This story pisses me off for two reasons.

1. It's $17 you fucks. Are you seriously telling me that you couldn't have you know waited until a reasonable hour the next day to go where you KNEW this woman lived and straightened it out

2. No naked pictures of this woman?


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 18, 2014)

[QUisTE="Dont Taz Me Bro, post: 10187354, member: 21665"]





bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



He did a weekend seminar here back in April at Syndicate MMA.  A friend invited me, but I was out of town that weekend and couldn't go. Would have been cool to meet him.[/QUOTE]
He is very cool. Next time hes around id highly recommend it.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 18, 2014)

So the security guard claims he told the cabbie...to tell the police that? Any proof? 

Second...pay your cab fair. Everyone else had to. Dont answer the door for the cops while wearing just a towel....ESPECIALLY if you just ditched on a cab fee.

Amazing how stupid people do stupid shit...then blame the cops for why they ended up in a stupid situation


----------



## westwall (Nov 18, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> So the security guard claims he told the cabbie...to tell the police that? Any proof?
> 
> Second...pay your cab fair. Everyone else had to. Dont answer the door for the cops while wearing just a towel....ESPECIALLY if you just ditched on a cab fee.
> 
> Amazing how stupid people do stupid shit...then blame the cops for why they ended up in a stupid situation








It was an *HOUR* after the issue had been solved dipshit.  She will own the cops who did this.  A  more clear example of a Title 18 sec 243 violation would be hard to come up with.  If the department is smart they will settle...and fast.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 18, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> So the security guard claims he told the cabbie...to tell the police that? Any proof?
> 
> Second...pay your cab fair. Everyone else had to. Dont answer the door for the cops while wearing just a towel....ESPECIALLY if you just ditched on a cab fee.
> 
> Amazing how stupid people do stupid shit...then blame the cops for why they ended up in a stupid situation



It was $18 and they knew where she lived.  AND I don't care what she did, have some decency and let her put some clothes on anyway.

Or at least put her pictures on the internet.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 18, 2014)

Cops covering up a murder because it was committed by a fellow cop.  I'm shocked I tell you, just shocked.

Tom Fallis arrested for wife Ashley s murder following three year campaign Daily Mail Online


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 18, 2014)

Law officers in the United States make about 12 million arrests per year. The public reasonably expects suspects will make it through the process alive. Brandon Ellingson of Clive did not. The young man drowned while in the custody of the Missouri Highway Patrol.

A trooper suspected the Iowan was intoxicated while he was operating a boat at Lake of the Ozarks, a popular Midwest vacation destination. The trooper handcuffed Ellingson’s wrists behind his back and then pulled a life jacket over his head. The trooper was transporting him on a police boat to administer a sobriety test elsewhere when Ellingson fell overboard. When his body was recovered the next day, there was no life jacket.

Since a handcuffed man cannot put on or take off a life jacket, it is clear the trooper did not properly secure one on Ellingson. The Iowan also had been left sitting on an elevated boat chair with no way to brace himself as the boat crossed the lake.

The arresting officer blamed inadequate training for his handling of the Ellingson arrest. But a Missouri Highway Patrol supervisor, Sgt. Randy Henry, told a Missouri Legislature hearing Tuesday: “It is obvious that the training that occurred before May 31, 2014 was deficient. That is not an excuse for poor judgment.”

Compounding the tragedy is the fact that no one has been held responsible. A six-member coroner’s jury took less than 8 minutes to determine that the death was an accident. Though a special prosecutor acknowledged the jury had not heard from several witnesses, she quickly decided that no criminal charges would be filed against the officer.

Justice For Brandon Ellingson


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 18, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Law officers in the United States make about 12 million arrests per year. The public reasonably expects suspects will make it through the process alive. Brandon Ellingson of Clive did not. The young man drowned while in the custody of the Missouri Highway Patrol.
> 
> A trooper suspected the Iowan was intoxicated while he was operating a boat at Lake of the Ozarks, a popular Midwest vacation destination. The trooper handcuffed Ellingson’s wrists behind his back and then pulled a life jacket over his head. The trooper was transporting him on a police boat to administer a sobriety test elsewhere when Ellingson fell overboard. When his body was recovered the next day, there was no life jacket.
> 
> ...



In that particular instance, tell me what crime you think was committed? I'm not saying the officer did everything right, I'm asking what crime did he commit?


----------



## westwall (Nov 19, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Law officers in the United States make about 12 million arrests per year. The public reasonably expects suspects will make it through the process alive. Brandon Ellingson of Clive did not. The young man drowned while in the custody of the Missouri Highway Patrol.
> ...







Criminally negligent homicide for starters.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 19, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Law officers in the United States make about 12 million arrests per year. The public reasonably expects suspects will make it through the process alive. Brandon Ellingson of Clive did not. The young man drowned while in the custody of the Missouri Highway Patrol.
> ...



Any average person like you or me who was responsible for the death of someone else due to gross negligence would be charged with involuntary manslaughter.

And the arresting officer has been lying his ass off about the facts. 

Recording Contradicts Information Released on Ellingson Drowning whotv.com


----------



## westwall (Nov 19, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...








So now, with this evidence, we are left with 'did the cop intentionally cause the man to fall overboard'?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 19, 2014)

Cop being charged with murder (amazingly) for shooting a man in the back twice in his own home.

Rocky Ford fatal officer-involved shooting victim officer identified - The Denver Post



> Mariah Jacquez said she is four months pregnant with Jack Jacquez's child. Doctors told her Monday that the baby is a girl.
> 
> Sara Lindenmuth is the victim's sister-in-law. She said Jack Jacquez came home just before 2 a.m.  Then, she said a police officer forced down the front door and the two men started shouting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocko (Nov 19, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



All the stories you post all are only telling one side of the story. They all just fit the narrative that you buy into.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 19, 2014)

Oxnard police raid the wrong home and throw a smoke grenade into a bedroom despite being told a two year old kid was in there.

2-Year-Old Hospitalized After Police Raid Wrong Home Threw Grenade into His Bedroom The Free Thought Project


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 19, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Its the medias wet dream to smear cops. They will always edit and narrate only the worst possible image for cops. And dipshits like Dont Tase Me buy into it. 

Given...sometimes the story is accurate and sometimes it is indeed a corrupt or criminal or just dumb cop. PDs hire from the general public and like ANY group of humans there are bad ones.

Tell me...if the military and clergy cant keep corrupt and criminal members from getting in...how does someone expect police to? 

Its power envy. DontTazeMeBro isnt ignorant.  He knows other groups with very high standards. ..like the military or religious clergy...also have criminals and bad apples in their groups. But cops have power. Specifically power inside our borders and THAT is what angers him. He sees shit he hates and cant do anything. .or wont do anything. .about it. He envies the power and hates those who have it. Otherwise hed start threads of others who took a noble oath and broke it- like military criminals or clergy or even just cheating spouses.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 19, 2014)

Video shows Massachusetts detective attacking prisoner completely unprovoked and then two of his fellow cops join in instead of stopping him.  Then they all lie about it.

Taunton detective with history of excessive force claims caught on video attacking man - The Bay State Examiner


----------



## MaryL (Nov 19, 2014)

Police abuse is nothing to scoff at, but I am more worried about fellow citizen abuse. The kind that rape, steal, vandalize, murder, that   kind of abuse. The ones that yell and whine about police brutality to disguise their complicity. I know cops aren't perfect, but it ain't cops that cause crime. And blacks that use intimidation, rap music and black culture celebrate brutality. They  have the highest crime rates, from that, we get this modern mentally that it's OK to  violate laws, cheat, lie, not pay taxes, speed, be dead beat fathers,  you freeking name the abuse. No wonder our cops are so bad.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 19, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Video shows Massachusetts detective attacking prisoner completely unprovoked and then two of his fellow cops join in instead of stopping him.  Then they all lie about it.
> 
> Taunton detective with history of excessive force claims caught on video attacking man - The Bay State Examiner



Again...all you do is bitch about the bad apples. Even 10, 000 stories of bad cops...only comprises 1% of the 1, 000, 000 cops out there.

How about tell us how to keep bad apples from getting in? Im sure the military and clergy would be interested in how also since even they cant keep criminals from their ranks.

Im sure youll offer some idealistic,  rhetorical answer as to how.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 19, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Muay Thai
> ...



I'm not THAT familiar with Muay Thai (which is, IIRC, a type of kickboxing)...but if it's what I recall: take everything you learned in aikido, flip it on its head, that will be pretty close.  Basically: the disciplines are polar opposites in approach.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 19, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Law officers in the United States make about 12 million arrests per year. The public reasonably expects suspects will make it through the process alive. Brandon Ellingson of Clive did not. The young man drowned while in the custody of the Missouri Highway Patrol.
> ...



Murder by depraved indifference to human life.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 19, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Video shows Massachusetts detective attacking prisoner completely unprovoked and then two of his fellow cops join in instead of stopping him.  Then they all lie about it.
> ...



Stop covering for them.  The "blue wall" NEEDS to be torn down!


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 19, 2014)

[QUOTit ="Jarlaxle, post: 10200189, member: 39447"]





bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Video shows Massachusetts detective attacking prisoner completely unprovoked and then two of his fellow cops join in instead of stopping him.  Then they all lie about it.
> ...



Stop covering for them.  The "blue wall" NEEDS to be torn down![/QUOTE]

What are you doing to do it? Again..rhetorical, idealistic answers dont do shit.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Yet another story out of Miami.  They seem to have a serious problem with their PD.
> 
> Cops Assault And Arrest Woman for No Reason Leave Her Cuffed and Naked in Public for 30 Minutes The Free Thought Project



Since when is it not "legal" to pay for someone in public who has, for instance, forgot his wallet or purse? The police say you cannot do that. Hail Hitler!



> Officer Gonzalez has said under oath that he didn’t have any clue that there was a possibility that the fee was paid. However, Juan Camona from Oceanside Plaza Security has said that he told police that he paid the fee, but they said that he wasn’t allowed to.
> 
> “_The police officer said I could not give the taxi driver the money because its not right_,”  Camona said.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 20, 2014)

Phenix City, AL police officer pepper sprays a 17 year old kid at a high school football despite doing nothing wrong.

This is What a High School Football Game Looks Like In a Police State The Free Thought Project


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 20, 2014)

Saw video. Cant see if he bumped him or not. But even if be did "nudge" him that was a bit much. Bye bye bad apple. Hes gone.

Although...look at the kids hands. Looks like hes making fists.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me  post: 10205395 said:
			
		

> Phenix City, AL police officer pepper sprays a 17 year old kid at a high school football despite doing nothing wrong.
> 
> This is What a High School Football Game Looks Like In a Police State The Free Thought Project


Must be a sad angry existence you live...doing little more than trolling the internet for bad apple cop stories.


----------



## Spare_change (Nov 20, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...




I think you're absolutely right ... let's tear down that BLUE wall. 

Then, you can stand between my family and the bad element they face every day. Put up or shut up.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 20, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> [QUOTit ="Jarlaxle, post: 10200189, member: 39447"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you doing to do it? Again..rhetorical, idealistic answers dont do shit.[/QUOTE]

The problem with the blue wall is that it will require other cops speaking up against their own.  It is not the public you should be screaming at.  Scream at the cops who stand silently by and allow their fellow officers to commit horrendous acts.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 20, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTit ="Jarlaxle, post: 10200189, member: 39447"]
> ...



The problem with the blue wall is that it will require other cops speaking up against their own.  It is not the public you should be screaming at.  Scream at the cops who stand silently by and allow their fellow officers to commit horrendous acts.[/QUOTE]
Thats a tiny % of them. Despite what you brainwashed idiots think. In fact...over the last five decades...police corruption has dwindled incredibly to very small % levels.


----------



## reconmark (Nov 20, 2014)

*Toddler disfigured by grenade that SWAT team threw in his crib smiles as he leaves hospital a month after suffering horrific injuries *

*Bounkham Phonesavanh, who is 19 months old, was seriously injured when the grenade went off in his playpen on May 28*

The Wisconsin family had been staying with a sister-in-law in Atlanta, Georgia, after their house had burned down
Baby Bou Bou, as he is known, was seriously injured and was rushed to hospital where doctors placed him in a medically induced coma
Most photographs of the baby's burns are too graphic to show
Police said a multijurisdictional drug unit issued a warrant and organized the SWAT operation
Phonesavanh says no drugs were found in the raid, and the man they were looking for doesn't live at the address
*The boy no longer needs a ventilator to breath and injuries to his lips and mouth have been repaired*
Doctors don't know if he has suffered permanent brain damage

Read more: Toddler disfigured by police grenade thrown in crib leaves hospital a month later Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Couple on television today. Have more than one million dollars in hospital and Doctor's Bills.
Have filed a lawsuit because the Police Dept states that if they were to pay for the Baby's injuries, it would violate state law against "gratuities".

Doctors have evaluated the baby and do not believe that he suffered any permanent Brain damage.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 20, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Thats a tiny % of them. Despite what you brainwashed idiots think. In fact...over the last five decades...police corruption has dwindled incredibly to very small % levels.[/QUOTE]

The corruption may be dwindling, but the blue wall still stands.  And that is all about cops not standing up against other cops.

They call it a "code".   It is actually being an accessory to the crime.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me  post: 10205395 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All these bad apple examples of what the police are really like _must_ upset you terribly.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Saw video. Cant see if he bumped him or not. But even if be did "nudge" him that was a bit much. Bye bye bad apple. Hes gone.
> 
> Although...look at the kids hands. Looks like hes making fists.



He is doing that to keep his balance, because the cop is pushing him all over creation.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with the blue wall is that it will require other cops speaking up against their own.  It is not the public you should be screaming at.  Scream at the cops who stand silently by and allow their fellow officers to commit horrendous acts.
> ...



You are a part of the blue wall.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Saw video. Cant see if he bumped him or not. But even if be did "nudge" him that was a bit much. Bye bye bad apple. Hes gone.
> 
> Although...look at the kids hands. Looks like hes making fists.



Newsflash for you, but people jump around and cheer at football games.  I've been nudged and bumped by people plenty of times at sporting events.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Law officers in the United States make about 12 million arrests per year. The public reasonably expects suspects will make it through the process alive. Brandon Ellingson of Clive did not. The young man drowned while in the custody of the Missouri Highway Patrol.
> ...



The perfect crime...






if he knew what he was doing and giving the man a scare on purpose.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 21, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



The corruption may be dwindling, but the blue wall still stands.  And that is all about cops not standing up against other cops.

*They call it a "code".   It is actually being an accessory to the crime.*[/QUOTE]


That's not how it's meant to be The "code" is supposed to mean defending innocent cops when they are wrongly accused, which some of the examples in this thread have been of


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 21, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Cops covering up a murder because it was committed by a fellow cop.  I'm shocked I tell you, just shocked.
> 
> Tom Fallis arrested for wife Ashley s murder following three year campaign Daily Mail Online



It takes a lot of really bad cops to get away with such a cover up. It shows how expansive the corruption is and how quickly they turn. No way they could not have known considering it is impossible to kill yourself with a bullet in the back of the head.



> A former Colorado jail officer has been arrested and charged with murdering his wife, three years after local detectives allegedly covered up evidence of his crime and ruled her death a suicide - even though she was shot in the back of the head.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 21, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Cops covering up a murder because it was committed by a fellow cop.  I'm shocked I tell you, just shocked.
> ...




It isn't impossible. Merely unlikely


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 21, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me  post: 10205395 said:
> ...



Doesnt bother me at all. Bad apples are inevitable. Other groups who take an oath of high moral standards. ..military and clergy...have them too. Any human organization will. 

Ive served as a cop. 8 years in Atlanta.  I know the reality and how small a % the corrupt are. 

You retards only know what you read on facebook and see on TV and Hollywood.  You wwon't ever know the reality because you live in a bubble of ignorance and safety...provided by the men and women who take that oath in the military and police.

It is what it is. The oath takers will see the realities of the world. The rest will think what they see on twitter and Facebook is the whole truth.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



It depends on the trajectory, but of course, it is unlikely the coroner made the test in support of the cops.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Its the medias wet dream to smear cops. They will always edit and narrate only the worst possible image for cops. And dipshits like Dont Tase Me buy into it.



And none in the media are not bitterly concerned their reporting will lead the police to target them?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Its power envy. DontTazeMeBro isnt ignorant. He knows other groups with very high standards. ..like the military or religious clergy...also have criminals and bad apples in their groups. But cops have power. Specifically power inside our borders and THAT is what angers him. He sees shit he hates and cant do anything. .or wont do anything. .about it. He envies the power and hates those who have it. Otherwise hed start threads of others who took a noble oath and broke it- like military criminals or clergy or even just cheating spouses.



Because he is consistent DTMB "envies the power."


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Ive served as a cop. 8 years in Atlanta.  I know the reality and how small a % the corrupt are.



And I have no doubt you were complicit in protecting them when you witnessed it.


----------



## westwall (Nov 21, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...






When the police raid the *wrong* house, and kill the *innocent *people inside, how many sides can there possibly be?


----------



## westwall (Nov 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...







Please show us how the media is smearing cops when the cops raid the wrong fucking house and then proceed to MURDER the innocent people inside that *WRONG FUCKING HOUSE*!

It ain't rocket science idiot.  It's checking your facts to make sure you're doing the right thing at the right house.


----------



## westwall (Nov 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me  post: 10205395 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







What's sad is you don't have to troll the internet to look for them.  They are so commonplace that they are reported on ALL THE TIME.  DTMB is merely posting the more egregious ones.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



You don't give your audience much credit.


----------



## westwall (Nov 21, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...






Bucs is the typical moron who thinks because he has, or in his case had, a badge they are somehow "better" than the civilians.  What's funny is regular people kill more than twice as many bad guys (and in their cases they truly are bad, no wrong house assaults in these cases) than cops do....every year.

I remember I went to a CHP pursuit driving school with a sheriffs captain friend of mine, and the CHP instructors were looking down their noses at me until my captain friend mentioned that I had a racing license that allowed me to race cars that the CHP instructors wouldn't even be allowed to sit in.  That got their attention.  What was funny is they let me drive one of the "fleeing" cars because they wanted to show me up and they couldn't catch me!  Needles to say I wasn't invited back.

I did get to meet the CHP armorer though, and he and I are very good friends to this day.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 21, 2014)

Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Ive served as a cop. 8 years in Atlanta.  I know the reality and how small a % the corrupt are.
> ...


I never witnessed it. Thats my point. You idiots  believe what Hollywood and media and Facebook portray police as...like its the norm. Its not. Of 1, 000, 000 cops and thousands of individual police/sheriff agencies....truly corrupt and criminal cover ups are rare. That shit ended after the 1940-1970s era when the police adopted more "militarized" structure and in-house disciplinary practices, led in large part by WW2 and Vietnam vets hired to clean up and discipline PDs. 

Most corrupt "blue wall" stuff I saw was off duty officers who drank too many at a Braves game or a bar...calling an on duty officer for a free ride home so he wouldnt get a DUI or have to pay for a cab. There were a few truly criminal incidents that resulted in the shitbag officer being fired and/or charged.

But...keep letting facebook and left wing cop hater sites shapr your view. You will live your life knowing you will never know the reality of the topic.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 21, 2014)

westwall said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Couldn't be more wrong. Nothing about "better". Different?  Yeah. You'll never see society the way cops do because you just havent seen much of it. What goes on after dark and in peoples neighbors homes that they are unaware of would shock people. But if you havent seen it you just havent seen it. Just a fact. Just like you know far more about racing fast cars than I ever will. Because you've done it.

Seeing enough murders and suicides and child rapes and meth houses....and thats in the "nice neighborhoods"...and youll see society different.


----------



## reconmark (Nov 21, 2014)

Cops in New Mexico repeatedly sprayed a woman’s vagina with mace after she was arrested for drugs. They allegedly did this to “punish” her

Officers should have subsequently had medical staff remove the bag from Tapia — but they did not do this.

Instead, an officer “punished” the woman by spraying her vagina with mace. That officer, Blanca Zapater, allegedly did this several times in a row.
Cops Spray Woman 8217 s Vagina With Mace To 8220 Punish 8221 Her After Drug Arrest Ben Swann Truth In Media


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 21, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Cops in New Mexico repeatedly sprayed a woman’s vagina with mace after she was arrested for drugs. They allegedly did this to “punish” her
> 
> Officers should have subsequently had medical staff remove the bag from Tapia — but they did not do this.
> 
> ...



Yep. Now thats an easy one. Fire him and charge him.


----------



## westwall (Nov 21, 2014)

Cop maces high school senior in a pretty blatant example of abuse.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 21, 2014)

westwall said:


> Cop maces high school senior in a pretty blatant example of abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available



OTE="westwall, post: 10212097, member: 23239"]Cop maces high school senior in a pretty blatant example of abuse.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

[/QUOTE]
already been posted. You cop haters gonna have to work harder.


----------



## westwall (Nov 21, 2014)

Another wonderful example of a powermad cop.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 21, 2014)

westwall said:


> Another wonderful example of a powermad cop.
> 
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


He was fired and arrested. Hes an EX cop now. And all the good guys are glad hes gone.

Next gripe?


----------



## westwall (Nov 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Another wonderful example of a powermad cop.
> ...






Do you have a link to that?  I would be very interested to see the follow up.


----------



## westwall (Nov 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Cop maces high school senior in a pretty blatant example of abuse.
> ...


already been posted. You cop haters gonna have to work harder.[/QUOTE]







You defended the cop IIRC.  You need to check your ethics.  And, I am not a cop hater.  In fact I am an outspoken supporter....of good cops.  I will not tolerate a bad one however.


----------



## reconmark (Nov 21, 2014)

*Cop Ties Bag Over Man’s Head, Calls Him “N*gger” and Tases His Genitals, Gets to Keep Pensio*

*A former Chicago police commander who for decades ran a torture ring that used electrical shock, burning and beatings on more than 100 black men has been released from federal prison after spending less than four years behind bars*

*Cop Ties Bag Over Man 8217 s Head Calls Him 8220 N gger 8221 and Tases His Genitals Gets to Keep Pension Filming Cops*

I was a Police Officer for 15 years. The things that I am seeing make me disgusted and aren't that uncommon, the public simply has more methods to document misconduct.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 21, 2014)

reconmark said:


> *Cop Ties Bag Over Man’s Head, Calls Him “N*gger” and Tases His Genitals, Gets to Keep Pensio*
> 
> *A former Chicago police commander who for decades ran a torture ring that used electrical shock, burning and beatings on more than 100 black men has been released from federal prison after spending less than four years behind bars*
> 
> ...



Where were you an officer?


----------



## reconmark (Nov 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > *Cop Ties Bag Over Man’s Head, Calls Him “N*gger” and Tases His Genitals, Gets to Keep Pensio*
> ...


Detroit Metro Area/Wayne County MI.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 21, 2014)

reconmark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



I have close friends who work there. Which dept were you with?


----------



## reconmark (Nov 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Not in the open...


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 21, 2014)

reconmark said:


> [Q"bucs90, post: 10212888, member: 22689"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not in the open...[/QUOTE]
You dont work there anymore. Whats the harm? Unless you're making it up to try to make your anti-cop statements sound more qualified? Hmmm.


----------



## reconmark (Nov 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > [Q"bucs90, post: 10212888, member: 22689"]
> ...


You dont work there anymore. Whats the harm? Unless you're making it up to try to make your anti-cop statements sound more qualified? Hmmm.[/QUOTE]

Actually I doubt you were ever a Police Officer. Only a rookie or a civilian would believe that it's prudent to list that type of info in the open.
If you were any type of professional Officer you would have sent a pm and we could have gone from there.

Further, you really sound like a dumb ass to suggest that because I'm critical of Police misconduct and a betrayal of the Public Trust that I must be anti-cop.

Maybe I'm simply more honest than you or took my oath seriously and not as a blanket protection against unprofessional Officers.

Further, that information and more is in my profile if it were that important for someone to know.
You MAY have been an LEO at one time and your posting and attitude say enough about the type of Officer you were.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 21, 2014)

Maybe it is time for the police to all resign and go home. I don't see the point in protecting or serving these animals.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 21, 2014)

reconmark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Actually I doubt you were ever a Police Officer. Only a rookie or a civilian would believe that it's prudent to list that type of info in the open.
If you were any type of professional Officer you would have sent a pm and we could have gone from there.

Further, you really sound like a dumb ass to suggest that because I'm critical of Police misconduct and a betrayal of the Public Trust that I must be anti-cop.

Maybe I'm simply more honest than you or took my oath seriously and not as a blanket protection against unprofessional Officers.

Further, that information and more is in my profile if it were that important for someone to know.
You MAY have been an LEO at one time and your posting and attitude say enough about the type of Officer you were.[/QUOTE]

Im not ashamed or afraid of it. Im proud of it. 8 years Atlanta PD. Zone 3 for most of it. I was a realist as a cop. 

You?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 21, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Maybe it is time for the police to all resign and go home. I don't see the point in protecting or serving these animals.



Or fire them all and replace half of them with Mexicans who I bet could do a better job.


----------



## reconmark (Nov 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Im not ashamed or afraid of it. Im proud of it. 8 years Atlanta PD. Zone 3 for most of it. I was a realist as a cop.

You?[/QUOTE]
Wayne County Sheriff.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 21, 2014)

reconmark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Wayne County Sheriff.[/QUOTE]

See? Was that so hard? What zone you work?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 21, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it is time for the police to all resign and go home. I don't see the point in protecting or serving these animals.
> ...



How is it doing a better job standing back and allowing the destruction of peoples homes, businesses and stores? Seriously.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 21, 2014)

reconmark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Wayne County Sheriff.[/QUOTE]

I bet you'd sit back and allow someone to burn someones business down too. Real good cop!


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 21, 2014)

Matthew said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Haha im sure they'd LOVE how Mexican police operate. They'd beg for Ferguson PD back.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 21, 2014)

Matthew said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



I bet you'd sit back and allow someone to burn someones business down too. Real good cop![/QUOTE]

I dont think he was a cop. If he was..he'd know how uncommon true corruption is compared to the image the media paints. But he posts bad apple stories himself and rants as if its widespread. He posing as a former cop to try to give his opinion more validity.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



These criminals need a beat down and serious time behind bars.


----------



## reconmark (Nov 21, 2014)

We didn't have zones. You were assigned to a particular city, park,area of Freeway or whatever you bidded for and had the seniority for.


----------



## reconmark (Nov 21, 2014)

reconmark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Good to see you side with a racist.
As I stated in an earlier post, it's easy to see the type of Officer you were.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 21, 2014)

reconmark said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Good to see you side with a racist.
As I stated in an earlier post, it's easy to see the type of Officer you were.[/QUOTE]

Ha. Ok. And I see what type you never were. Everyone has zones. Its a CALEA standard to have defined regions based on population and crime stats. Thats why I asked. Easy question to expose a poser. Mall cop maybe. But you weren't a deputy.


----------



## reconmark (Nov 21, 2014)

reconmark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



You must have been the stupidest Officer in Atlanta. After this I'm done with you. Wayne County Sheriff has no zones and what you post as "CALEA" doesn't even exist in Michigan, you are a complete idiot.

When I joined, we had MLEOTC now known as MCOLES. It has nothing to do with any zones.[
Again, glad to see the 'racialist" side of you very early.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 21, 2014)

reconmark said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



CALEA is a nationwide set of standards.  The fact you dont know what CALEA is...wow. Im done too. Keep posing buddy.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 21, 2014)

Wayne County Airport Authority Achieves Law Enforcement and Fire Accreditation CALEA 

CALEA doesnt exist in Michigan or your supposed former employer Wayne Co?

Wayne County Airport PD achieves CALEA certification. Oops.


----------



## reconmark (Nov 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



When you can supply documentation that DPD, MSP both of whom I have worked with, or WCSD has zones or in any way subscribes to this organization you keep harping about, post it.
Actually you just outed yourself and I would demean myself to keep going back and forth with you.

My pleasure...do continue to post with Matthew as to how all us Black people are drug crazed criminals.
It's obvious from your posts that if you were ever an Officer, you were probably one of these...









The southern states have been busying spreading the hateful message of the Ku Klux Klan and a couple of police officers in Florida have just been outed as members.
An international FBI probe specifically named Deputy Police Chief David Borst and Cpl. George Hunnewell as active Klansmen. When Police Chief Terry Isaacs found out about the news, he fired Hunnewell and Borst resigned with more than 20 years of service


----------



## reconmark (Nov 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Wayne County Airport Authority Achieves Law Enforcement and Fire Accreditation CALEA
> 
> CALEA doesnt exist in Michigan or your supposed former employer Wayne Co?
> 
> Wayne County Airport PD achieves CALEA certification. Oops.


No opps, I never worked for the Airport Police, when I had the opportunity I declined it. During that time, you had to resign from the WCSD to accept a position with the Airport Police, many Officers did not want to do so because of internal politics.

So again, when you can post a link showing DPD, MSP or WCSD subscribes to this organization, then you can crow about something.
It certainly does not replace MCOLES and therefore isn't relevant to Mi Law Enforcement.


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Nov 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> So the security guard claims he told the cabbie...to tell the police that? Any proof?
> 
> Second...pay your cab fair. Everyone else had to. Dont answer the door for the cops while wearing just a towel....ESPECIALLY if you just ditched on a cab fee.
> 
> Amazing how stupid people do stupid shit...then blame the cops for why they ended up in a stupid situation



What is amazing is, as a supposed law enforcement officer, your indifference to her rights, and general common sense.

50 years ago, when police truly served and protected, a cop would've knocked on her door, asked her about the situation, realized the tab had been paid(therefore no victim) and then went on his way.

She is lucky the PD didn't use this as a chance to launch their SWAT team in their new armored humvee.


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Nov 21, 2014)

westwall said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > So the security guard claims he told the cabbie...to tell the police that? Any proof?
> ...



She won't own the cop.  The court system is on the cops side.  If her lawyer convinces the departments lawyers to settle then the attorneys get rich(er) while she gets scraps and the police involved get promoted.


----------



## reconmark (Nov 21, 2014)

The Michigan Commission on Law Enforcement Standards (MCOLES) has statutory responsibilities assigned under two Michigan laws. Public Act 203 of 1965, requires that the Commission prepare and publish mandatory minimum recruitment, selection and training standards for entry-level law enforcement officers in the state of Michigan. Act 203 also requires the Commission to define categories and classifications of in-service training to be received by Michigan law enforcement officers. The Commission sets these standards for traditional, municipal, county, and state agencies, as well as a variety of specialized agencies, such as tribal, railroad, airport, and park police. More than 600 law enforcement agencies that employ over 19,500 officers operate under Commission standards

MCOLES - Commission History

Don't tell me about some obscure voluntary agency, in Michigan MCOLES is what counts.
You can now go back to siding with racists.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 21, 2014)

reconmark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Wayne County Airport Authority Achieves Law Enforcement and Fire Accreditation CALEA
> ...



NYPD seems to think CALEA is worthwhile.  As does every other reputable agency in America. 

You said Michigan doesnt have CALEA. Which is obviously wrong as I showed. 

You're a fraud. I dont need to further prove it.


----------



## reconmark (Nov 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


 Sure, you showed me right up, one agency out of 600 has this accreditation and I didn't know that. Yep proves your contention.
If it's that reputable it would replace MCOLES, it hasn't. There goes your theory out the window.

Atlanta PD my ass...


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 21, 2014)

Boatswain2PA said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > So the security guard claims he told the cabbie...to tell the police that? Any proof?
> ...




Haha. If you think policing 50 years ago was more noble...you're ignorant of reality. Policing today is 100x more honest and clean than in the 60s.


----------



## reconmark (Nov 21, 2014)

reconmark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



btw...nice picture I posted...your buddies???


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 21, 2014)

reconmark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Well maybe thats why Michigan cant seem to get its crime under control like NYPD and APD have. CALEA is basically the gold standard of police policy and procedure models. Guess I wasnt aware of how backwards Michigan law enforcement is. But the decay of the cities and state up there reflects it.


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Nov 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Another wonderful example of a powermad cop.
> ...



It took 27 pages, but we finally found one that buc actually didn't defend!


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 21, 2014)

What are you doing to do it? Again..rhetorical, idealistic answers dont do shit.[/QUOTE]


bucs90 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Another wonderful example of a powermad cop.
> ...



It took 27 pages, but we finally found one that buc actually didn't defend![/QUOTE]
Ha yep that one was so obvious.

Hey...I dont deny shitheads like him get through the academy. Just far fewer than most people think, and that there are a lot more complexities in police incidents than people realize.

But yes...there are those who need to be fired or arrested. They rarely make it past 5 years. Unfortunately. ..those 1% are usually very aggressive and account for probably 30-40% of police initiated incidents, so 1 asshole can make 200 good guys all look like shit. 

Im 100% with everyone wanting to rid the bad ones. But I strongly support the unseen majority whose good images are tarnished in the process.


----------



## reconmark (Nov 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...




*Prosecutors Say Corruption in Atlanta Police Dept. Is Widespread*
the United States attorney here said Thursday that prosecutors were investigating a “culture of misconduct” in the Atlanta Police Department.

*Ten metro Atlanta police officers arrested for allegedly protecting cocaine traffickers*

Federal agents have arrested ten police officers who worked in the metro Atlanta area for their alleged involvement in "multiple drug transactions" where they "took thousands in drug payoffs."

Shielded from Justice
During the past several years, Atlanta's police department has received negative publicity for, among other cases, an officer's fatal shooting of an unarmed man in December 1995, five officers caught on videotape beating a motorist in April 1997, and a corruption scandal that revealed how little police officers fear the oversight of the Office of Professional Standards (OPS), the


*Atlanta chief replaces entire narc unit after scandal*
ATLANTA, Ga. — Atlanta's police chief is replacing the entire narcotics unit that was scandalized last fall by the shooting death of a 92-year-old woman during a drug raid

You really shouldn't try to denigrate others organizations, when the one you used to work for has it's own issues.

So to sum up your "argument" I said CALEA dosen't exist in Michigan, you showed one agency out of over 600 that does, which in your mind is evidence that I did not retire from the WCSD. That's really weak and dosen't hold up.

I told you that MSP, DPD and WCSD has no zones, you have provided no proof to the contrary.

I told you that when I joined we had MLEOTC which was changed to MCOLES as the accrediting agency in Michigan, NOT CALEA.
My point stands.

In your rush to an uneducated conclusion, you failed to ask what determines the patrol area boundaries in a Michigan city.
In Detroit it's called a precinct not a zone.
Those were changed to Districts.


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Nov 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Boatswain2PA said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Nope.  Just less chance of getting dragged through the apartment building nakid because of some over a militarized roid-head cop who knows that all of his buddies (like you) will back up his story to a friendly judge.


----------



## reconmark (Nov 21, 2014)

Boatswain2PA said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



*A former Chicago police commander who for decades ran a torture ring that used electrical shock, burning and beatings on more than 100 black men has been released from federal prison after spending less than four years behind bars*.

Holmes said the officers shocked him over and over again until he confessed to a “murder” he hadn’t committed.

Holmes, now nearly 70 years old, said he remembers Burge calling him the N-word and warning him not to bite through the bag over his head.
Cop Ties Bag Over Man 8217 s Head Calls Him 8220 N gger 8221 and Tases His Genitals Gets to Keep Pension Filming Cops

Some people aren't intellectually honest and to admit that would mean that the truth trumps allegiance to some that aren't honest.


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Nov 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> What are you doing to do it? Again..rhetorical, idealistic answers dont do shit.





bucs90 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Another wonderful example of a powermad cop.
> ...



It took 27 pages, but we finally found one that buc actually didn't defend![/QUOTE]
Ha yep that one was so obvious.

Hey...I dont deny shitheads like him get through the academy. Just far fewer than most people think, and that there are a lot more complexities in police incidents than people realize.

But yes...there are those who need to be fired or arrested. They rarely make it past 5 years. Unfortunately. ..those 1% are usually very aggressive and account for probably 30-40% of police initiated incidents, so 1 asshole can make 200 good guys all look like shit.

Im 100% with everyone wanting to rid the bad ones. But I strongly support the unseen majority whose good images are tarnished in the process.[/QUOTE]

This is the first respectful thing you have posted here.  Most of your posts have referred to us as stupid, cop-haters, ignorant, etc ad nauseum.

We all respect the good cops.  However there IS a "blue wall" that will always form amongst police officers (and military, firefighters, doctors, etc).  It is encumbent upon those professionals to work hard to limit its impact.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 21, 2014)

Boatswain2PA said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > What are you doing to do it? Again..rhetorical, idealistic answers dont do shit.
> ...


Ha yep that one was so obvious.

Hey...I dont deny shitheads like him get through the academy. Just far fewer than most people think, and that there are a lot more complexities in police incidents than people realize.

But yes...there are those who need to be fired or arrested. They rarely make it past 5 years. Unfortunately. ..those 1% are usually very aggressive and account for probably 30-40% of police initiated incidents, so 1 asshole can make 200 good guys all look like shit.

Im 100% with everyone wanting to rid the bad ones. But I strongly support the unseen majority whose good images are tarnished in the process.[/QUOTE]

This is the first respectful thing you have posted here.  Most of your posts have referred to us as stupid, cop-haters, ignorant, etc ad nauseum.

We all respect the good cops.  However there IS a "blue wall" that will always form amongst police officers (and military, firefighters, doctors, etc).  It is encumbent upon those professionals to work hard to limit its impact.[/QUOTE]

Im a bit vulgar...in a locker room kind of way. Nothing personal. I can agree with you on that. Just know that the "blue wall" is usually between a small handful...like the LAPD Rampart unit. And, im all for rooting out bad ones while not profiling all the rest. Even with you idiots haha!


----------



## westwall (Nov 22, 2014)

Boatswain2PA said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...







No, you're wrong.  The courts will side with the victim in this sort of case over 99% of the time.  It would be a jury trial and the city, instead of being forced into bankruptcy, will try and settle.  Further, because it is a Title 18 case the cop is screwed.  He gets NO PUBLIC TAXPAYER PAID DEFENCE.  He has to pay it all on his own.  He's fucked, as he should be.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 22, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> I think you're absolutely right ... let's tear down that BLUE wall.
> 
> Then, you can stand between my family and the bad element they face every day. Put up or shut up.



Are you stoned, are you stupid, or are you just trolling?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 22, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Saw video. Cant see if he bumped him or not. But even if be did "nudge" him that was a bit much. Bye bye bad apple. Hes gone.
> ...



I was damn near knocked on my ass at Fenway a couple times.  Yeah, if you go to a sporting event, expect to get jostled a bit!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 22, 2014)

westwall said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me  post: 10205395 said:
> ...



They pop up in the CE/news feed on my phone...I'd say at least once a week.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 22, 2014)

westwall said:


> Bucs is the typical moron who thinks because he has, or in his case had, a badge they are somehow "better" than the civilians.  What's funny is regular people kill more than twice as many bad guys (and in their cases they truly are bad, no wrong house assaults in these cases) than cops do....every year.
> 
> I remember I went to a CHP pursuit driving school with a sheriffs captain friend of mine, and the CHP instructors were looking down their noses at me until my captain friend mentioned that I had a racing license that allowed me to race cars that the CHP instructors wouldn't even be allowed to sit in.  That got their attention.  What was funny is they let me drive one of the "fleeing" cars because they wanted to show me up and they couldn't catch me!  Needles to say I wasn't invited back.
> 
> I did get to meet the CHP armorer though, and he and I are very good friends to this day.



Ah...you were the "rabbit", then?  Gotta ask: it wasn't a beat-up white Dodge Polara, was it?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 22, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Cops in New Mexico repeatedly sprayed a woman’s vagina with mace after she was arrested for drugs. They allegedly did this to “punish” her
> ...



Give her a year in maximum security's general population, with "BAD COP" tattooed on her face.

Or just hang her by her ankles and pour a quart of molten lead into her snatch.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 22, 2014)

westwall said:


> Boatswain2PA said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



So is she...because I would bet that HE HAS NEXT TO NO MONEY!  Yeah, she gets a $5,000,000 judgement...but he has total assets of about $60,000, so her lawyers get that (plus the next million), and she basically gets a worthless IOU.

He should get jail time (a year in general population), she should get BILLIONS.


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Nov 22, 2014)

westwall said:


> No, you're wrong.  The courts will side with the victim in this sort of case over 99% of the time.  It would be a jury trial and the city, instead of being forced into bankruptcy, will try and settle.  Further, because it is a Title 18 case the cop is screwed.  He gets NO PUBLIC TAXPAYER PAID DEFENCE.  He has to pay it all on his own.  He's fucked, as he should be.



I disagree (except for your last sentence).  Too many incidences of this kind of stuff happening and the cop getting off.  The worst example being the Rodney King beating.  I believe the blue wall extends to the courtroom where I have personally seen cops lie through their fucking teeth and get away with it. 

Forgive my ignorance, but what is a "Title 18 case"?

And will he get a Union paid defense??


----------



## westwall (Nov 22, 2014)

Boatswain2PA said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > No, you're wrong.  The courts will side with the victim in this sort of case over 99% of the time.  It would be a jury trial and the city, instead of being forced into bankruptcy, will try and settle.  Further, because it is a Title 18 case the cop is screwed.  He gets NO PUBLIC TAXPAYER PAID DEFENCE.  He has to pay it all on his own.  He's fucked, as he should be.
> ...








Title 18 Section 243 is the law that protects civilians from police (or ANY governmental official for that matter) over reach.  Specifically it charges them with "Violation of Civil Rights Under Color of Authority".  In these cases you attack the individual officer (or government official), and he or she must pay for their own defense.  They don't get to rely on the governmental entity they work for to defend them.


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Nov 22, 2014)

I would bet you a bottle of rum he gets off.


----------



## westwall (Nov 22, 2014)

Boatswain2PA said:


> I would bet you a bottle of rum he gets off.










If she has any sort of brains she will get a good lawyer, who doesn't mind the time spent, and they will own the asshole.  Absolutely own him.


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Nov 22, 2014)

And IF this story is accurate, then I certainly hope she does.  I would LOVE to hear a story about an abusive cop actually getting held to a higher standard than the typical street hood, but despite all of the stories that DTMB has posted here I very, very rarely hear about a police officer being arrested, let alone prosecuted, due to their criminally abusive behavior.


----------



## Spare_change (Nov 22, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > I think you're absolutely right ... let's tear down that BLUE wall.
> ...



Actually, what I am is an adult ... I don't need to resort to childish name calling when I don't have a response.

Rule No. 4. When lacking a coherent or cogent counter-argument, attack the poster.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 23, 2014)

SO, "just trolling" it is...thought as much.

Toddle along, boy, the ADULTS are talking.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 23, 2014)

Police entered the home illegally without a warrant, assaulted and tortured the parents in front of their children, and then hauled them off to jail.  Judge dropped all charges under violation of the Fourth Amendment.

Homeschool Family Raided By Missouri Sheriff Parents Tasered And Pepper-Sprayed


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Nov 23, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Police entered the home illegally without a warrant, assaulted and tortured the parents in front of their children, and then hauled them off to jail.  Judge dropped all charges under violation of the Fourth Amendment.
> 
> Homeschool Family Raided By Missouri Sheriff Parents Tasered And Pepper-Sprayed


Nothing in the story about the two bullies in uniform being held accountable for their actions.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 24, 2014)

California



> After authorities said Wroth resisted arrest, the video showed deputies hitting the man and using a stun gun on him more than 20 times. Eventually, they could not book the man into jail and had to send him to the hospital.
> 
> “I honestly just didn’t think it was ever gonna stop. I had no idea they were gonna stop, ever. I thought it was never gonna stop, I thought I was just gonna die,” Wroth told KPIX 5.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 24, 2014)

Boatswain2PA said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Police entered the home illegally without a warrant, assaulted and tortured the parents in front of their children, and then hauled them off to jail.  Judge dropped all charges under violation of the Fourth Amendment.
> ...



Why would they be?  This is the U.S.S.A.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 2, 2014)

Cop steps on a handcuffed man's head and elbows him in the face three times.  Gets fired because it was all caught on a lapel camera and after three years he now gets reinstated.  That's justice here in the U.S.S.A.

Appeals Court Orders Fired Owasso Cop To Be Reinstated - NewsOn6.com - Tulsa OK - News Weather Video and Sports - KOTV.com


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 4, 2014)

Man Sues After Being Arrested For 8216 Stealing Parking Space 8217 From Cop


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 4, 2014)

Vigilante said:


>



Garbagemen have twice the fatality rate of police officers.

The Secret World of Garbagemen - The Atlantic


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 4, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Call a garbage man next time a couple of thugs decide to beat the shit out of you! Or you could call a garbage man when a couple of thugs break into your house when you aren't home but your wife and kids are.... let me know how that works out!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 4, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



That's what guns and self defense skills are for.  Just because you're too weak to protect yourself doesn't mean all of us are.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 4, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Thank you keyboard commando! I'm sure you could handle 4-5 MIKE BROWN'S with one hand tied behind your back, along with half your brain!...Didn't those scum in Ferguson SHOT at the police?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 4, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Man Sues After Being Arrested For 8216 Stealing Parking Space 8217 From Cop



lol what a dick move by that cop


----------



## Gracie (Dec 4, 2014)

I still think this whole deal lately with the police is being orchestrated by much higher ups for some nefarious purposes none of know about. Yet.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I still think this whole deal lately with the police is being orchestrated by much higher ups for some nefarious purposes none of know about. Yet.



It's known Gracie, I found out today that there are HUNDREDS of these people selling UNTAXED cigarettes from out of state and skipping the tax on them. It's so bad that the police have to ARREST these people, instead of just giving them a desk appearance ticket so they can CONFISCATE the cigarettes they are selling.... In the mean time, the cigarettes recovered, and some recoveries have been TRUCK LOADS, are then RESOLD to venders that have SPECIAL licenses from the state to RESELL these cigarettes again IN STATE, supposedly brings in a few MILLION dollars a year!


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I still think this whole deal lately with the police is being orchestrated by much higher ups for some nefarious purposes none of know about. Yet.




The purpose is obvious


----------



## Gracie (Dec 4, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I still think this whole deal lately with the police is being orchestrated by much higher ups for some nefarious purposes none of know about. Yet.
> ...


It isn't to me. Care to give your take?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 4, 2014)

I'll check back later. Off to play some Bubble Blaster for awhile.
Sure wish there were some arcade games in here.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



It's distraction.

We're busy fighting amongst ourselves while the elite do whatever the fuck they want and we're too preoccupied to notice.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 4, 2014)

Apparently this Cop has Never Heard of YouTube OR the First Amendment Now He Will The Free Thought Project


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 4, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Dec 5, 2014)

DTMB - the vast majority of police are upstanding people, the cases you present here are only a small percentage of asshole cops.  

Of course, the same could be said about the citizenry, and police need to remember that as well.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 5, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Yeah..but WHAT are the "elite" doing?  Cause so much strife so they can call for martial law? Find more ways to change the constitution to take away law abiding citizens guns? Obama planning to try for a 3rd term due to mass rioting in all the states? A war being planned against the citizens of the USA BY the USA? What??? You know it's something. Just don't know what.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 5, 2014)

For the record...I love our sheriffs department. They are awesome. So are the CHP that helps out. These guys and gals are wonderful and this whole community loves them.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 5, 2014)

Another unarmed black man killed by the police.

Protesters March After Phoenix Police Kill Rumain Brisbon - NBC News


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 11, 2014)

Another government thug serving his community.

Sacramento deputy on leave after video shows beating Local News - KCRA Home


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 11, 2014)

Another corrupt police department lying and covering up their abuse of a military MP.



> An Orlando police officer is being scrutinized after he illegally arrested and beat a military veteran. The entire Orlando Police Department is now being investigated along with Orlando Police Officer, William Escobar, after it was determined that they purposely withheld evidence from the State Attorney’s Office relevant to the assault by Officer Escobar.
> 
> Cop Handcuffs and Beats African American Military Police Officer





> The State Attorney drop all charges against Holloway once this video surfaced, as it contradicted everything in the official police story. But when prosecutors saw the body cam video, they realized that Escobar had written a sworn testimony that there was no body cam video.



And here is the best part.



> Officer Escobar has been investigated a full eight times for similar actions. While the State Attorney’s office says that their investigation into the officer is ongoing, Escobar has been cleared each of the eight times he was investigated in the past.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 11, 2014)

NYPD "serving" one of their own.

NYPD Cop Says He Was Racially Profiled Assaulted And Wrongfully Arrested By Other Cops The Free Thought Project


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 11, 2014)

DTMB...I pity you. To live such a miserable existence as you. To live for little more than posting cop hate stories..and being a wannabe "MMA" guy (I know your type).

Sad.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 13, 2014)

Another coward hiding behind his badge and gun.

Undercover Cop Was Threatening To Shoot Unarmed Photographer For Taking Pictures of Him


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 13, 2014)

Baltimore

Woman Tasered By Police For Filming Man 8217 s Arrest


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 13, 2014)

Buffalo NY Cop Caught Beating Man With Baton By Local TV Channel Then Lets Him Go After Being Told He s Being Recorded - The Anti-Media


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 13, 2014)

Sweet stories bro. You're changing things fo sho!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 14, 2014)

Do you have anything to add that anyone gives a rat fuck about?

Thought not.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 14, 2014)

Damn. The FBI should keep stats on abuse by cops.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 14, 2014)

23 year old cop beats up a 76 year old man over an expired tag

Criminal Cop Beats and Tasers 76-Year-Old Gets Called Goddamned Nazi Stormtrooper


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 18, 2014)

Wow, this has to be one of the worst ones I've read yet.  Unbelievable.  

Ft. Bend Police Prosecutors Accused of Abuse in SWAT Incident - FOX 26 News MyFoxHouston


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 18, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Wow, this has to be one of the worst ones I've read yet.  Unbelievable.
> 
> Ft. Bend Police Prosecutors Accused of Abuse in SWAT Incident - FOX 26 News MyFoxHouston



I am curious as to why "a friend" called police, but yeah everyone associated with that deal needs to be in jail with the exception of the one man who they were trying to put in jail.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 27, 2014)

Nothing to see here, just more police breaking the law, assaulting and brutalizing innocent people, but hey, we shouldn't talk about that because #bluelivesmatter more than the rest of ours.



> "I saw a police officer push somebody and I've always been told if something like that is going on, it's important to have an objective source of data for what happened," Clement said. "So, I pulled my phone out and I started filming."
> 
> That is when a Baton Rouge police officer is seen on surveillance video walking over to Clement and snatching his phone away.
> 
> ...


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 27, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Nothing to see here, just more police breaking the law, assaulting and brutalizing innocent people, but hey, we shouldn't talk about that because #bluelivesmatter more than the rest of ours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It appears that these police officers acted inappropriately, but I believe that recording the interactions of OTHER people with police should be illegal.

Record your own interactions all you want but not others.

Also, every police officer should be wearing a body cam.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 27, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> It appears that these police officers acted inappropriately, but I believe that recording the interactions of OTHER people with police should be illegal.
> 
> Record your own interactions all you want but not others.
> 
> Also, every police officer should be wearing a body cam.



You have a right to record what ever you want in public.  There is no expectation of privacy when you're out in public.  Furthermore, the policy you suggest is absurd.  You recording an interaction between the police and another person could be the only evidence of what actually happened resulting in vindication of either party.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 27, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > It appears that these police officers acted inappropriately, but I believe that recording the interactions of OTHER people with police should be illegal.
> ...



Oh, I understand that right now such things are legal, I suggest that they should not be.

No one should have the right to record my interaction with police to put it on the internet without my permission, for example. That's an invasion of MY privacy. Makes sense to you yes?

And I CLEARLY stated that I believe ALL police should have body cams.


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 27, 2014)

DontTazeMeBro. ...have you applied yet? You believe police world needs cleaning up...go be the change buddy.

YOU go sign up. And YOU be the cop that brings light on the bad cops. 

Has to start somewhere. As much shit as you talk...figured you would be first in line.

Or are you just a shit talking coward who wont step up to change the wrongs of the world?


----------



## Ravi (Dec 27, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> DontTazeMeBro. ...have you applied yet? You believe police world needs cleaning up...go be the change buddy.
> 
> YOU go sign up. And YOU be the cop that brings light on the bad cops.
> 
> ...


You obviously think cops are more important than citizens, which makes you an ass.


----------



## Dante (Dec 27, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dozens of Machine Guns -- with laser lights on them too? wtf was this guy smoking?


----------



## Dante (Dec 27, 2014)

can somebody link to a credible news report on this other than social media?


----------



## Dante (Dec 27, 2014)

good gawd, the man was challenging police with guns drawn? he's nuts. they make mistakes but never challenge cops or anyone with guns drawn. one wrong move and ---

this story is hyped up to be what it is not.

sorry. too crazy

The officers then asked him to walk out of his door slowly with his hands raised.  The man asserted his rights and said “_Hell no! I have done nothing wrong and machine guns are pointed at me!”_

The officer who was negotiating with him then responded by saying “_no one has a machine gun pointed at you_“.  Meanwhile, there are a number of red dots moving around on his chest.


Read more at A Half Dozen Laser Sights on his Chest Still this Guy Asserts His Rights The Free Thought Project​how the heck do red dots equal machine guns? has all critical thinking gone out the window here?


----------



## Dante (Dec 27, 2014)

the woman who made the call is know to have run ins with violent gang members according to the web site video?  Jesus, Christ, that is why the cops have guns drawn


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 28, 2014)

Of course, nothing will happen to this "servant" of the public.  None of us could get that kind of deal, though.

Indecent proposition from New London chief was chilling says victim New Hampshire Crime


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 30, 2014)

Another black man assaulted by the NYPD for doing nothing wrong.

Black Man Filming Video for Ellen Gets Assaulted By NYPD


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 30, 2014)

DontTazeMeBro. ...damn you need a life. Or a girlfriend.  

Pathetic.


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 30, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Another black man assaulted by the NYPD for doing nothing wrong.
> 
> Black Man Filming Video for Ellen Gets Assaulted By NYPD




So with the current climate at NYPD this jackass thought....

"Hey let me sneak up BEHIND these NYPD cops and wiggle and dance and PRANK them!"

Hes a dumbass. He deserved it. How STUPID and disrespectful can he be?

Great idea. Sneak up from behind on some NYPD and prank them.

Typical hipster liberal logic to think thats ok.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






2 plead not guilty after attacking police officers - Boston News Weather Sports FOX 25 MyFoxBoston


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Report Number Of Police Officers Killed Spikes In 2014 The Two-Way NPR


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





A Cop Is Killed Every 58 Hours National Review Online


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 30, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> A Cop Is Killed Every 58 Hours National Review Online



_1. The job of a police officer is increasingly dangerous._

According to FBI statistics, 27 police officers were feloniously killed in 2013, the lowest raw number in more than 50 years. (The previous low was 41 in 2008.) If we go by officer homicides as a percentage of active-duty police, it was probably the safest year in a century. The number of cops killed on duty has been falling since the mid-1990s, consistent with the overall drop in violent crime in America. Assaults against police officers have been in decline as well.

Five myths about America s police - The Washington Post


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > A Cop Is Killed Every 58 Hours National Review Online
> ...




Law Enforcement Line of Duty Deaths in 2014

Read each name to yourself out loud, you son of a bitch.


----------



## Dante (Dec 30, 2014)

Hate to admit it, but I don't really care. I've lived in the ghetto and the crime is outrageous


----------



## Dante (Dec 30, 2014)

Riot all you want people. I believe in self defense -- lethal if called for.

not afraid, just not willing to become a statistic without a good fight


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 31, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Many of those guys died in car accidents or for medical reasons.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 31, 2014)

A woman blows the whistle on corruption in her department and gets fired for it.  That's how the Blue Mafia works.

Whistleblower Cop Calls Out Corruption in Her Department Naturally She 8217 s Being Fired for It The Free Thought Project


----------



## mamooth (Dec 31, 2014)

Here's the problem with the cops, in their own words.

Wary NYPD cops letting minor crimes slide New York Post
----
An NYPD supervisor noted, “My guys are writing almost no summonses, and probably only making arrests when they have to — like when a store catches a shoplifter.”
---

Um ... shouldn't _every_ arrest be a "have to" arrest? Why were most of their arrests something they didn't have to do? Right now, it appears the NYPD instantly decreased the "crime rate" 66% by simply not making those arrests-they-don't-have-to-make.

It's risky business for them, demonstrating to the people how pointless most of their work is. With crime rates down and the war on pot winding down, there are too many cops. They need to find pretend reasons to say their large numbers are necessary, not do the opposite.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 31, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Here's the problem with the cops, in their own words.
> 
> Wary NYPD cops letting minor crimes slide New York Post
> ----
> ...


Too bad they hadn't adopted the "only arrest when they have to" policy before they killed Garner.


----------



## MarcATL (Dec 31, 2014)

Truman123 said:


> You go out of your way to avoid them and you trust them more than your family members?
> 
> 
> Tell us about your family


#LOLGOP


----------



## MarcATL (Dec 31, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Blah blah...blah blah blah....blah blah.
> 
> Cops are hired from the general population. The general population is morally bankrupt. Thus...some cops will be too. Perfect humans dont exist.


And your point is...?


----------



## MarcATL (Dec 31, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> No, that's not it: police departments simply attract the thuggish, the sociopathic, and the psychotic.


That too.


----------



## MarcATL (Dec 31, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> It certainly is not an abuse of his authority you may not like it, but that is a different matter altogether.
> 
> I'm gonna tell you something, half our problem today is cops aren't allowed to scare kids straight before they get into REAL trouble.
> 
> ...


Really? Wouldn't that be a blatant instance of the police NOT doing their jobs?

Why would they NOT take ANY serious complaint seriously?

Are you supporting that?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 31, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > It certainly is not an abuse of his authority you may not like it, but that is a different matter altogether.
> ...



What? Re read. I wasn't referring to the police and complaints. Of course the police are required to thoroughly investigate any reported crime.

I was referring to just average people. When they see people claiming police abuse where there clearly was none, eventually they are like "meh" when an actual case of police abuse occurs.

It's the little boy who cried wolf all over again.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 31, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Another black man assaulted by the NYPD for doing nothing wrong.
> ...



The only reason why this is dancing is because music was added later.  It was a man sneaking up behind unsuspecting people kicking and waving his arms around.  The only dance music was in his head. 

Come up behind a cop kicking and waving your arms around and you will end up on the ground.  Especially today.  The shame of it is that the guy didn't end up decked already.  

The question is what the fuck was ellen thinking when she came up with a dare so easily confused with attack.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 31, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ....  That's how the Blue Mafia works.
> ...




It seems those who throw around meaningless insults like "blue mafia" are the same who would last the shortest without their betters in society to protect them. How nice for the worthless that they can take such protection for granted.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 31, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > ....  That's how the Blue Mafia works.
> ...



Where is your evidence of that?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 31, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...




Whiny little low-lifes tend not to be very self-sufficient or durable.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 1, 2015)

westwall said:


> No argument.  However, Bucs never seems to admit when one does something wrong, that renders his opinion worthless as he is too biased.  I will be the first one to support a cop who is in the right.  However I will also demand that police be held to a very high standard.  They have been entrusted with great power and they must not abuse that power.


I agree.


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 1, 2015)

its a whole plan by liberals... rest assured. Something down the line about an Obama police force and or quotas on hiring black police etc....


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 1, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Law officers in the United States make about 12 million arrests per year. The public reasonably expects suspects will make it through the process alive. Brandon Ellingson of Clive did not. The young man drowned while in the custody of the Missouri Highway Patrol.
> 
> A trooper suspected the Iowan was intoxicated while he was operating a boat at Lake of the Ozarks, a popular Midwest vacation destination. The trooper handcuffed Ellingson’s wrists behind his back and then pulled a life jacket over his head. The trooper was transporting him on a police boat to administer a sobriety test elsewhere when Ellingson fell overboard. When his body was recovered the next day, there was no life jacket.
> 
> ...


WoW! Just...wow!!!

*SMH*


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 1, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > A Cop Is Killed Every 58 Hours National Review Online
> ...



Oops...looks like more inconvenient facts for the police-worshipers!  The truth is: police DON'T actually have an especially dangerous job!  I am more likely to die on the job than they are.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 1, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



The voices in his head?


----------



## bucs90 (Jan 1, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You dont have to wear a bullet proof vest on your job either.

You live in a bubble of comfort and safety that cops and military provide. That bubble allows you to be whatever you want...in your case a cop hating hipster retard.

But you'll always be a sad little.man whose comfort and safet bubble has been provided by the very men and women you criticize. Your whole life you will deep down know that but never admit it.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> The truth is: police DON'T actually have an especially dangerous job!  ...




You are completely full of shit, jerk-off.


----------



## Wake (Jan 1, 2015)

I do support our police officers.

However, since they are public servants, I not only promote but expect them to be recorded without trying to cover things up. With power comes responsibility, and the citizenry keeping an eye on those with power is something I think is what our forefathers would have wanted, lest we be complacent and inherit a tyrannical government. All things in balance.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 1, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Spare me the dime-store psychoanalysis, pisshead.  I know EXACTLY why I don't like cops: that being, they are more or less equally divided between sadistic, power-hungry thugs and burned-out old men counting the days to retirement.  I watched bent cops cost a good friend his family, his marriage, his life savings, and his country.

"Protect and serve" is long gone.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 1, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > The truth is: police DON'T actually have an especially dangerous job!  ...
> ...



No, actually, I have HARD DATA on my side.  *Facts* are stubborn things, boy!


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> I know EXACTLY why I don't like cops:....



So does everyone else. You're a greasy little scumbag with unresolved arrested development issues regarding anything that represents authority.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> *Facts* are stubborn things, boy!



Not so stubborn when you try (and fail) to cherry pick them or alter the focus of the discussion. Stop trying so hard; you're not clever enough.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 1, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 1, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > I know EXACTLY why I don't like cops:....
> ...



No, you're still projection-flailing, boy.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



Take it up with your shrink, headcase.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jan 1, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


Posts your facts that prove that even >5% of LEO are corrupt or abuse their authority.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 1, 2015)

Tough to prove...when the ones that aren't truly corrupt are perfectly happy to COVER for those who are! (Note: I consider them every bit as dirty as the truly corrupt.)

And I am more likely to die on the job than a cop.  This is a simple FACT,.  It is not debatable in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 1, 2015)

The police should neither protect nor serve criminals.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jan 1, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> Tough to prove...when the ones that aren't truly corrupt are perfectly happy to COVER for those who are! (Note: I consider them every bit as dirty as the truly corrupt.)
> 
> And I am more likely to die on the job than a cop.  This is a simple FACT,.  It is not debatable in any way, shape, or form.



Sir, you said you had FACTS

But now you can't produce them.

And no  it's highly doubtful that you are more likely to die on your job than a cop is. What do you do for a living?


----------



## bucs90 (Jan 1, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> Tough to prove...when the ones that aren't truly corrupt are perfectly happy to COVER for those who are! (Note: I consider them every bit as dirty as the truly corrupt.)
> 
> And I am more likely to die on the job than a cop.  This is a simple FACT,.  It is not debatable in any way, shape, or form.



Society can only hope we are lucky enough for that to happe.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 1, 2015)

Truck driver.  On the list of most-dangerous jobs, I am #7 or 8.  Police do not make the top ten. (And I';m not sure they ever have.)


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 1, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The police should neither protect nor serve criminals.



So what do you call the state?  That's who they're protecting and serving.  It sure as hell isn't us.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 1, 2015)

"In fact cops don’t even rank in the top 10 most dangerous jobs in the country according to The Bureau of Labor Statistics.

What exactly is more dangerous than being a cop? For starters, a trash collector is twice as likely to die on the job versus a cop, fishing is 7 times more dangerous than being a cop, and logging workers, nearly 9 times more dangerous.

Here are occupations more dangerous than being a police officer. Number of deaths per 100,000 employed:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Logging workers: 127.8
Fishermen: 117.0
Aircraft pilots: 53.4
Roofers: 40.5
Garbage collectors: 36.8
Electrical power line installation/repair: 29.8
Truck drivers: 22.8
Oil and gas extraction: 21.9
Farmers and ranchers: 21.3
Construction workers: 17.4


The majority of police deaths are not as a result of violence in the line of duty either, most have occurred accidentally rather than feloniously. Most police officers die, not in some heroic high speed pursuit of a child murderer, but in routine traffic accidents."

Read more at Top 10 Most Dangerous Jobs in the Country Police Officer is NOT on the List The Free Thought Project


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 1, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The police should neither protect nor serve criminals.
> ...


The alternative is to arm everyone and make each person responsible for their own safety.  Store clerks should be perfectly within their rights to  ventilate shoplifters.  Then the policr won't be defending the state or the state's laws anymore.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 1, 2015)

reconmark said:


> Actually I doubt you were ever a Police Officer. Only a rookie or a civilian would believe that it's prudent to list that type of info in the open.
> If you were any type of professional Officer you would have sent a pm and we could have gone from there.
> 
> Further, you really sound like a dumb ass to suggest that because I'm critical of Police misconduct and a betrayal of the Public Trust that I must be anti-cop.
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> I am more likely to die on the job than a cop.  This is a simple FACT,.  It is not debatable in any way, shape, or form.




More likely to be shot by a criminal you're protecting society from, or more likely to kill yourself in an accident because you're stupid? Yeah, everyone sees through your 'clever' little attempt, junior.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The police should neither protect nor serve criminals.
> ...



Of course it is.


----------



## bucs90 (Jan 1, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> Truck driver.  On the list of most-dangerous jobs, I am #7 or 8.  Police do not make the top ten. (And I';m not sure they ever have.)



Maybe because they are trained in self defense. 

The REAL stat? How likely are to be physically assaulted on the job. Your fat ass could drive a truck a decade without being assaulted.

EVERY street cop in any city 75k or larger will get assaulted this year. Maybe minor. May be major. 99% wont be in media though.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jan 1, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> Truck driver.  On the list of most-dangerous jobs, I am #7 or 8.  Police do not make the top ten. (And I';m not sure they ever have.)



I've seen that list , and it is quite faulty reasoning Jarlaxle.

And here's why

Here is where all those lists get their data

Injuries Illnesses and Fatalities

public sector jobs are figured separately from private sector . 

In 2011 , fishing was the most dangerous private sector job in the US with 127 fatalities per 100,000 workers, 42 deaths total.

The 10 Most Dangerous Jobs In The US Bankrate.com


Now , remember to, those were all deaths , not just felonious killings.

According to the FBI, in 2011 seventy two officers were feloniously killed while on duty. out of around 550K sworn officers. 

FBI mdash FBI Releases 2011 Preliminary Statistics for Law Enforcement Officers Killed in the Line of Duty

But the number of fisherman feloniously killed while at work? So negligible that I in fact couldn't find a single example of such from 2011.

A further 53 officers were killed as a result of accidents or such in 2011.

For direct comparison to the deadliest private sector job , fishing, which had a fatality rate of 127.3 per 100,000, we see that law enforcement had a fatality rate of 22.7 per 100,000.

Now, on to more facts.

Let's look at a job like truck driver.

The 10 Most Dangerous Jobs In The US Bankrate.com

25.9 deaths per 100,000, 485 total in 2011. Seems like a lot until you realize there are 3.5M truck drivers in the US.

6.4 times more truck drivers than LEOs, yet "only" 3 more deaths per 100,000 .

 That tells anyone who does projections that if there were more cops there would be more fatalities. Which is obvious and true in the reverse as well. Obviously if there were only 750K truck drivers we wouldn't expect to see 194 deaths. 

Further, to consider how dangerous a job is one must also consider assaults that do not lead to death.

FBI mdash Table 65

1 in 10 officers were assaulted in 2011. How many truck drivers or fisherman were assaulted?

The argument that being a LEO isn't dangerous is stupid, and childish. It certainly is dangerous.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 1, 2015)

The ONLY thing that matters is deaths per 100,000. Anything else is hot air...and thank you for proving my case!

Yet again: I am more likely to die on the job than a cop. This is a simple FACT,. It is not debatable in any way, shape, or form.  Anything else you post is either a lie or just hot air.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 1, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> EVERY street cop in any city 75k or larger will get assaulted this year. Maybe minor. May be major. 99% wont be in media though.



The majority of the time _they say_ they are assaulted they do not even get a bruise.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 1, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> A woman blows the whistle on corruption in her department and gets fired for it.  That's how the Blue Mafia works.
> 
> Whistleblower Cop Calls Out Corruption in Her Department Naturally She 8217 s Being Fired for It The Free Thought Project



They fired her because she was a whistleblower. I can't understand that, and maybe someone can explain.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 1, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> It seems those who throw around meaningless insults like "blue mafia" are the same who would last the shortest without their betters in society to protect them. How nice for the worthless that they can take such protection for granted.



Does protecting us give them the right to be corrupt?


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Jan 1, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Wow, this has to be one of the worst ones I've read yet.  Unbelievable.
> 
> Ft. Bend Police Prosecutors Accused of Abuse in SWAT Incident - FOX 26 News MyFoxHouston



Of course, no charges against the police are mentioned in any of your recent posts.  

Most police are good people.  Unfortunately when they do not police themselves the problems grow.  

Bucs:  Nobody is saying to shoot cops, but if the police are assaulting my family (as they appear to be doing to people in some of these videos) then I will defend my family.  Do you not see the problem with many of these posts?  Innocent people, like an off duty detective, a military police officer, and a guy in his bathtub, have their lives ruined by the police.  Don't you think that's a problem?


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Jan 1, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Another black man assaulted by the NYPD for doing nothing wrong.
> 
> Black Man Filming Video for Ellen Gets Assaulted By NYPD



Sorry Bro, this one gets an ok by me.  NYPD cops, and cops all around the country, have fucking targets on their backs right now.  This dumbass gets right up in his 7 o'clock position and starts acting like an idiot.  The cops didn't beat the hell out of him, and they didn't abuse their power by ruining his life (ie: charging him with assault on a LEO).  They called him an asshole (which he is), and pushed him away.  Kinda hard to believe that a "dancer" couldn't keep his feet after a push like that.

Big difference between that and a cop handcuffing him, beating him, and then bringing him up on false charges.


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Jan 1, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> DontTazeMeBro. ...damn you need a life. Or a girlfriend.
> 
> Pathetic.



You are arguing like a liberal.  Instead of arguing the points, you are resorting to personal attacks.


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Jan 1, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> You dont have to wear a bullet proof vest on your job either.
> 
> You live in a bubble of comfort and safety that cops and military provide. That bubble allows you to be whatever you want...in your case a cop hating hipster retard.
> 
> But you'll always be a sad little.man whose comfort and safet bubble has been provided by the very men and women you criticize. Your whole life you will deep down know that but never admit it.



I have worn a vest on my job.  And I appreciate that bubble of comfort and safety that the cops and military provide.  However I'm a white man, and I fear the police.

And lastly, can you PLEASE stop arguing like a whiney little liberal?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> Yet again: I am more likely to die on the job than a cop. This is a simple FACT,. It is not debatable in any way, shape, or form.  Anything else you post is either a lie or just hot air.



I notice you avoided my question, punk.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2015)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > It seems those who throw around meaningless insults like "blue mafia" are the same who would last the shortest without their betters in society to protect them. How nice for the worthless that they can take such protection for granted.
> ...




Who suggested that it does?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 4, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Yet again: I am more likely to die on the job than a cop. This is a simple FACT,. It is not debatable in any way, shape, or form.  Anything else you post is either a lie or just hot air.
> ...



Your "question" was not an inquiry, but rather a thinly-veiled personal attack (and, per usual for you, a REALLY STUPID one).  Weak, boy, even by YOUR standards.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 5, 2015)

Another racist cop

Boston officer charged with assaulting Uber driver - Metro - The Boston Globe


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Jan 5, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Another racist cop
> 
> Boston officer charged with assaulting Uber driver - Metro - The Boston Globe



I am surprised he was charged.  If he had pulled the "I'm a cop, you're under arrest" for some bullshit thing trick, the UBER driver would be in jail right now wondering WTF had just happened.  He would have to pay a lawyer $20K in bond, pay a lawyer $10-$20K to represent him, all for the privilege of going to court and listen to the judicial system give the cop's testimony precedence over his own.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 5, 2015)

Is using a motor vehicle without authority the PC cop term for grand theft auto?


----------



## bucs90 (Jan 5, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Another racist cop
> 
> Boston officer charged with assaulting Uber driver - Metro - The Boston Globe



Blah blah blah. Even if 10, 000 cops were arrested. ..thats only 1% of the 1, 000, 000 sworn officers in America.

Your whining about these isolated, relatively uncommon (1%) incidents is so sad. Get a life kid.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 5, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Another racist cop
> ...


Still too many, apologist.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 5, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Even if 10, 000 cops were arrested. ..thats only 1% of the 1, 000, 000 sworn officers in America.



Nobody knows just how deep the corruption goes because the authorities have all the authority. It could be 100%.


----------



## bucs90 (Jan 5, 2015)

Ravi said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



You mean a group of 1, 000, 000 humans will have bad apples!!!? SHOCKED.

Please Oh Great One....tell us how to recruit, train and retain 1, 000, 000 flawless men to be cops?

Id certainly accept that there is probably 10-20, 000 dirty cops in America. Roughly 2-4, 000 per state. Sounds like a HUGE number right? Nope. Thats 1-2% of cops....FAR lower than the rate of crime amongst the rest of the population.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 5, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Please Oh Great One....tell us how to recruit, train and retain 1, 000, 000 flawless men to be cops?



Flawless?


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Jan 5, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> You mean a group of 1, 000, 000 humans will have bad apples!!!? SHOCKED.
> 
> Please Oh Great One....tell us how to recruit, train and retain 1, 000, 000 flawless men to be cops?
> 
> Id certainly accept that there is probably 10-20, 000 dirty cops in America. Roughly 2-4, 000 per state. Sounds like a HUGE number right? Nope. Thats 1-2% of cops....FAR lower than the rate of crime amongst the rest of the population.



Nobody is saying that the majority of cops are dirty.  However if you look at all of the anecdotes here there is a disturbing lack of accountability for the dirty ones who are caught.  Cops are given a great deal of authority by society.  Their testimony is given greater credibility than the "average citizen" in courts.  In return for this they should be held to a GREATER standard of accountability.  If a cop lies, cheats, or steals, they should receive an even greater punishment than the citizen who they can lock up simply with their word.  

Unfortunately, instead of holding themselves to a higher standard, their misbehavior is too often swept under the rug.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 7, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> It appears that these police officers acted inappropriately, but I believe that recording the interactions of OTHER people with police should be illegal.
> 
> Record your own interactions all you want but not others.
> 
> Also, every police officer should be wearing a body cam.


This is the height of nonsense.

The minute you get arrested your records become public. Anyone, anywhere in the world can look up your mugshot right now.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 9, 2015)

If officers weren't so desperate to kill dogs, this would never have happened.

Woman Killed When Police Officer Tries to Shoot Her German Shepherd Alternet


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 11, 2015)

Paranoid cop kills unarmed individual in car for what he believes is disobedience.

Montana Officer Grant Morrison Shoots and Kills His Second Unarmed Man. No Charges in Either Case Alternet


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 16, 2015)

Sounds like motive to me.....

Los Angeles officer who shot to death man had arrested him 6 years before Reuters


----------



## Rocko (Jan 17, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Sounds like motive to me.....
> 
> Los Angeles officer who shot to death man had arrested him 6 years before Reuters



Dude, grow up already.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 21, 2015)

You can tell by his tone that the cop is just dying to shoot 'em and does.

Video shows man shot by New Jersey police raising his hands - Yahoo News


----------



## bucs90 (Jan 22, 2015)

You cop haters are such immature losers.  Its like claiming all of Interstate 95 is undriveable and should be closed from Miami to NYC....because of a few pot holes.


----------



## bucs90 (Jan 22, 2015)

(Yawn)....trying to care.

Yep...I dont.

Suspect shot at cops before and is riding with a gun now. 

I pay taxes for.cops to keep thugs like that away from me.

The end.


----------



## Dante (Jan 22, 2015)

Disturbing video released of N.J. cops killing man after traffic stop - The Washington Post

Justified or not justified? What does the video actually show or prove?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 22, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> You cop haters are such immature losers.  Its like claiming all of Interstate 95 is undriveable and should be closed from Miami to NYC....because of a few pot holes.



I do not hate the police, and I do not think anyone here does. You are just covering up for them.

I would think that anyone that hates the police would call them names, but no one here has. The only time "pig" or "pigs" was used was in post #90, and it was by someone on your side of the debate.

We just want the police to be good and do their job properly.


----------



## bucs90 (Jan 22, 2015)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > You cop haters are such immature losers.  Its like claiming all of Interstate 95 is undriveable and should be closed from Miami to NYC....because of a few pot holes.
> ...



So do I. And I know almost every single one does the job well with courage and integrity.

But people like DontTazeMeBro. ..and others...act exactly like I said in my analogy. Like making it their life mission to protest Interstate 95 from Miami to NYC because a couple potholes were found.

Its such a tiny % of bad apples. 

BUT it makes good dramatic headlines. Modern scumbags love seeing symbols of honor and integrity fall. It helps them feel secure with their own shortfalls.

So thats why I say its immature and silly. 

America would benefit FAR FAR FAR more if politicians were forced to wear body cameras at all times than cops.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 22, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


You pay taxes to keep pot holes filled on I95.
You pay taxes to hire cops that are not shits.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 22, 2015)

It's pretty sad how many tens of thousands of dollars had to be wasted going all the way to a federal appeals court because a cop is too childish and immature to handle someone flipping him the bird.

Federal Court Says It s 100 Legal To Give Cops The Finger Punk Rock Libertarians


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 31, 2015)

Three cops can't defend themselves against a weak 17 year old girl so they have to murder her.  Just business as usual in Texas.

Kristiana Coignard Teen Girl Walks Into Police Station Cops Shoot Her Dead What Happened


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 31, 2015)

That was almost certainly suicide by cop.  Note that the "girl" had a 9" chef's knife, which is most certainly a lethal weapon!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 2, 2015)

The cops are mind boggling in their contempt for the Civil Rights of anyone that does not have a badge, a gun, and the DA's approval to shoot or harass the general public.  It is unreal how criminal the so-called "police" have become.  This just proves the cops are more crooked than the criminals

San Francisco Deputy Public Defender Arrested For Intervening Between Police And Her Client CBS San Francisco


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 2, 2015)

Ravi said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Yep. And the occasional pot hole will happen...but im not protesting and burning buildings over it because its inevitable.  Just like an occasional bad police officer.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 2, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


But you defend the bad ones all the same.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 2, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> That was almost certainly suicide by cop.  Note that the "girl" had a 9" chef's knife, which is most certainly a lethal weapon!



The cops are obligated to let her get a few stabs and slashes on them first.

DontTazeMeBro is a wannabe mma fighter in his own mind so he thinks he could disarm people with his kung fu.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 2, 2015)

Ravi said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



No. I defend the ones who didnt break any laws and are being smeared for simple self defense and being found guilty by digital mob. Cops who break the law...I dont defend.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 2, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


I've seen you do just that on this thread and elsewhere blame the Negroes. You might be fooling yourself and the Stormfront crowd but no one else,


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 2, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > That was almost certainly suicide by cop.  Note that the "girl" had a 9" chef's knife, which is most certainly a lethal weapon!
> ...



I'm sorry, you seem to think I give a shit.  Piss off, boy.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 2, 2015)

Another execution by the gang in blue and the offending cop is too much of a coward to admit what he did.

Records Unarmed Man Killed By Cops Said I Don t Want To Die Today


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 3, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Another execution by the gang in blue and the offending cop is too much of a coward to admit what he did.
> 
> Records Unarmed Man Killed By Cops Said I Don t Want To Die Today



Trying to care.....aaaaaaand.....nope. 

When you post a link to the story that tells the entire, non bias account of an incident ill take it and you seriously.

As long as your sources are radical cop hate sites....ill keep dismissing them. And keep seeing you as some d-bag wannabe "mma fighter" who thinks hes cool for hating cops.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ravi said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



You have? Show me ONE incident where I have defended a cop who was found to have violated a LAW. 

DONT worry....ill wait. Its gonna take you a while to find one....


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 3, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


 
Every instance I've noted since this thread was created


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 3, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Link it. Show me where a cop was A) Found guilty of a crime and B) I defended him.

I defend cops who defend themselves.  And I defend them when douchbag posers like you trash them based on partial evidence or facts. 

So...you still "training for my first fight" like 99% of posers who "do MMA" training? Ha. What a clown.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 3, 2015)

You usually defend any and all cops...though unlike some, you do have SOME standards.  If a cop were to, say...shoot into a crowd of schoolchildren with a machine gun, you might not stridently defend him.  But normally, as far as you are concerned, cops can do no wrong.  We both know I'm right, please don't embarrass yourself by denying it.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> You usually defend any and all cops...though unlike some, you do have SOME standards.  If a cop were to, say...shoot into a crowd of schoolchildren with a machine gun, you might not stridently defend him.  But normally, as far as you are concerned, cops can do no wrong.  We both know I'm right, please don't embarrass yourself by denying it.



Again...prove it. Link where I have defended a cop who was found to have committed a crime. Ill wait...take your time.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 3, 2015)

You usually defend any and all cops...though unlike some, you do have SOME standards.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 3, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> You usually defend any and all cops...though unlike some, you do have SOME standards.  If a cop were to, say...shoot into a crowd of schoolchildren with a machine gun, you might not stridently defend him.  But normally, as far as you are concerned, cops can do no wrong.  We both know I'm right, please don't embarrass yourself by denying it.


I dunno, he'd find a way to say the kids deserved it.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> You usually defend any and all cops...though unlike some, you do have SOME standards.



Well...most attacks on cops are unwarranted. Especially if you knew the law or had worked that job. So sure.

But show me where I defended a criminal cop who committed a crime. I'll wait........


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > You usually defend any and all cops...though unlike some, you do have SOME standards.  If a cop were to, say...shoot into a crowd of schoolchildren with a machine gun, you might not stridently defend him.  But normally, as far as you are concerned, cops can do no wrong.  We both know I'm right, please don't embarrass yourself by denying it.
> ...



If by "kid" you mean 300 pound 18 year old man....and if by "deserved it" you mean attacked the cop, resisted a lawful arrest, went for the cops gun, came at him with a knife.....then sure.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 3, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > You usually defend any and all cops...though unlike some, you do have SOME standards.
> ...



Pretty much every post you've made in this thread.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 3, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



Again....a specific example of me defending a cop who is found to have committed an actual crime.

If your "MMA skills" are anything like your debate skills....you better call 911 before walking home alone at night haha!!


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Feb 4, 2015)

bucs90 - you are playing semantics.  I haven't seen you defend a copy who has "committed a crime" (using the legal definition "committed a crime" = "being convicted").  However that is the very problem that many people have with policing....cops do bad things and are rarely held responsible for it.

Take for instance no-knock warrants.  Especially those served to the WRONG HOUSE.  As a citizen, I shouldn't be afraid that the police will bust in my door, throw my children to the floor, pull my wife out of the shower, and hold us at gunpoint for several hours....all because of a mistake.  Worse yet, this can happen simply because they were looking for a non-violent criminal.  YOU, however, would simply say "mistakes happen".  I say police should ring the door bell, present the warrant, and I be able to let them in without having to replace my doorframe and have my wife/kids terrorized.  

My 16 yo son likes to play with airsoft guns.  He runs around the neighborhood shooting his friends.  My biggest fear is NOT that he takes a pellet to the eyeball, it's that he takes a police officer's .40cal to his chest....like the kid on the playground in Cleveland.  You defend the cop saying he (the cop) has to make split-second decisions.  I say bullshit, he killed a kid with a pellet gun.  We are not in Fallujah, and the cop is not a soldier.  Hell, using that comparison, our soldiers who were in Fallujah had a more restrictive ROE than cops in Cleveland.  THAT IS A PROBLEM that you don't even acknowledge.

So NO, you haven't defended a "guilty" cop, but you certainly defend cops who, by all appearances, have done things wrong.


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Feb 4, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Another execution by the gang in blue and the offending cop is too much of a coward to admit what he did.
> 
> Records Unarmed Man Killed By Cops Said I Don t Want To Die Today



This case is the perfect example of why I do not trust police officer's.  Passenger in a traffic stop, police asked him to step out of car....and then arrest him for public drunkenness.  Then, years later, apparently shoot him while unarmed while his hands were up.    Bucs90 - what's your opinion of this?  

On a tangental note - one of the causes of this problem is the unbelievably poor quality of our news media.  They used to get both sides of the story and give it to us.  Now they just give us a 250 word glossary of the event.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 4, 2015)

Boatswain2PA said:


> bucs90 - you are playing semantics.  I haven't seen you defend a copy who has "committed a crime" (using the legal definition "committed a crime" = "being convicted").  However that is the very problem that many people have with policing....cops do bad things and are rarely held responsible for it.
> 
> Take for instance no-knock warrants.  Especially those served to the WRONG HOUSE.  As a citizen, I shouldn't be afraid that the police will bust in my door, throw my children to the floor, pull my wife out of the shower, and hold us at gunpoint for several hours....all because of a mistake.  Worse yet, this can happen simply because they were looking for a non-violent criminal.  YOU, however, would simply say "mistakes happen".  I say police should ring the door bell, present the warrant, and I be able to let them in without having to replace my doorframe and have my wife/kids terrorized.
> 
> ...



Ah ok. You make reasonable points and im happy to debate those.

I agree with no knock warrants being wrong. I hate them. 100% agree. That said...the worst of the worst WILL shoot at cops when they knock. Im ok with eliminating no knocks. But if its a very dangerous warrant...dont begrudge them if they use SWAT to do it. No knocks arent fair to citizens at all. But sending a patrol cop to knock on a felons door who is waiting with an AK isnt fair to that cop. 


As for the air soft gun....YOU as a parent need to consider something.  You are letting your child run around the neighborhood with a "toy" that looks identical.to real weapons. The news every week has stories of young people murdering others with guns. One would hope any cop would take in the circumstances and assume its an air soft gun. And most times they do (people call cops EVERY day over kids with toy guns). But...why would you put your child in that situation anyway??? 

You let your kid run around the community with basically a replica gun and then say its up to the cops to figure out its a toy and how dare they possibly think its real...although the manufacturer tries to make it look real because kids like the realistic ones better?

I agree on the no knocks being wrong.

But if you let your kid run around with a replica gun....thats on you. And not even cops...think about the lunatics out there with access to guns who may see your kid. OR his peers who might pick up a REAL gun by accident....or one they think is unloaded!!? That risk you created man.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Feb 4, 2015)

Boatswain2PA said:


> bucs90 - you are playing semantics.  I haven't seen you defend a copy who has "committed a crime" (using the legal definition "committed a crime" = "being convicted").  However that is the very problem that many people have with policing....cops do bad things and are rarely held responsible for it.
> 
> Take for instance no-knock warrants.  Especially those served to the WRONG HOUSE.  As a citizen, I shouldn't be afraid that the police will bust in my door, throw my children to the floor, pull my wife out of the shower, and hold us at gunpoint for several hours....all because of a mistake.  Worse yet, this can happen simply because they were looking for a non-violent criminal.  YOU, however, would simply say "mistakes happen".  I say police should ring the door bell, present the warrant, and I be able to let them in without having to replace my doorframe and have my wife/kids terrorized.


In most cases an a no knock warrant is unnecessary, but when properly used they are for the safety of everyone involved. As for cases where the police have went to the wrong address. Sht happens, and a police officer doesn't deserve to be shot for a honest mistake.



> My 16 yo son likes to play with airsoft guns.  He runs around the neighborhood shooting his friends.  My biggest fear is NOT that he takes a pellet to the eyeball, it's that he takes a police officer's .40cal to his chest....like the kid on the playground in Cleveland.  You defend the cop saying he (the cop) has to make split-second decisions.  I say bullshit, he killed a kid with a pellet gun.


if your child is as stupid as the kid in Cleveland and reaches for his pellet gun when ordered to put his hands above his head, sorry but society is better off without him in the gene pool. Teach him better.


> We are not in Fallujah, and the cop is not a soldier.  Hell, using that comparison, our soldiers who were in Fallujah had a more restrictive ROE than cops in Cleveland.  THAT IS A PROBLEM that you don't even acknowledge.


You got that right, that is a problem, but the problem is with the ROE in the ME, not with the ROE in Cleveland.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Feb 4, 2015)

Boatswain2PA said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Another execution by the gang in blue and the offending cop is too much of a coward to admit what he did.
> ...



A slanted glossary, the news shouldn't have any agenda but telling the truth...........


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 4, 2015)

Think about what the above guy said again.

His 16 year old (easily past puberty and same age as most school shooters)....likes to "run around the neighborhood" with an air soft gun shooting his friends. The AS gun...likely is one of those M4 or AK replicas. Or a VERY realistic looking pistol. 

He supports this running arround the hood...with what looks like a real gun.

Yet...he blames cops for him having to worry about his son getting shot.

Many people dont want your kid playing air soft war in their neighborhood so many call the police.  You know this. It happens every day in every city in America. ....because parents let their kids run around with replica weapons in public. And 99% of the times the cops know its a toy and thats why it isnt news. 

But then tragedy hits. A cop gets into a situation vs a toy gun that looks real. How would he know?

Yet the parent wont accept blame...for sending their kids into public with replica firearms to run wild shooting each other.

He said cops arent soldiers. No they arent. And neither are your kids....so stop letting them run around with replica rifles playing war in the community.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 4, 2015)

So bucky claims on another thread that the 12 year old in Ohio was pointing a gun at the cops when the cops shot him and the boy did no such thing. When I pointed that out he then decided to lie again by claiming the boy was pointing the gun at people.

That was an easy demonstration on his part how he will defend any cop, any time NO MATTER how in the wrong the cop is. And lie to do it.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Feb 4, 2015)

Ravi said:


> So bucky claims on another thread that the 12 year old in Ohio was pointing a gun at the cops when the cops shot him and the boy did no such thing. When I pointed that out he then decided to lie again by claiming the boy was pointing the gun at people.
> 
> That was an easy demonstration on his part how he will defend any cop, any time NO MATTER how in the wrong the cop is. And lie to do it.


So, he is your soul mate?

Seriously? How many lies dd you tell about M Brown Ravi?


----------



## Ravi (Feb 4, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > So bucky claims on another thread that the 12 year old in Ohio was pointing a gun at the cops when the cops shot him and the boy did no such thing. When I pointed that out he then decided to lie again by claiming the boy was pointing the gun at people.
> ...


Not a single one.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Feb 4, 2015)

Ravi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 4, 2015)

Ravi said:


> So bucky claims on another thread that the 12 year old in Ohio was pointing a gun at the cops when the cops shot him and the boy did no such thing. When I pointed that out he then decided to lie again by claiming the boy was pointing the gun at people.
> 
> That was an easy demonstration on his part how he will defend any cop, any time NO MATTER how in the wrong the cop is. And lie to do it.



Honestly. ..I barely read the story. I knew the shooting was legal. Citizens reported the person was pointing the gun at people. Any of those citizens could've confronted the kid....why didnt they? Oh because it may be a real.gun...so they called men with guns to handle it.

Did he "point" it? Appears not. They didnt give him a chance to. They shot as he was reaching for the gun. As I would when faced with a person with a gun. Im not letting him get the first shot off, if possible.

Pointed it. Grabbed it. Went for it. Whatever...with a gun its all the same and it'll get you shot because this isnt Old West dueling where you are entitled to the first shot.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 4, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > So bucky claims on another thread that the 12 year old in Ohio was pointing a gun at the cops when the cops shot him and the boy did no such thing. When I pointed that out he then decided to lie again by claiming the boy was pointing the gun at people.
> ...


another lie how quaint


----------



## Ravi (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank god you aren't a cop, Bucky.


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Feb 4, 2015)

Bucky - he runs around with his friends....it's called PLAYING.  It's what kids, and many well-adjusted adults, do.  Unfortunately the biggest threat to these kids while doing this are cops.  

I can understand a dark-of-night situation with a big kid and a toy gun that looked real.  But middle of day, in a playground, and a kid that was what, ten years old?

Of course, that is the difference between you and I.  I can understand the "other side" of he argument.  You?  Not so much....


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 4, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > So bucky claims on another thread that the 12 year old in Ohio was pointing a gun at the cops when the cops shot him and the boy did no such thing. When I pointed that out he then decided to lie again by claiming the boy was pointing the gun at people.
> ...



Translation: cops can do no wrong, regardless of how many kids they have to kill.

I truly wonder if you meet the clinical definition of a psychopath.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 7, 2015)

39 complaints filed against this officer in the past ten years.  Now two lawsuits settled by the city in excess of $1 million because of his actions and yet nothing has happened to this man.  He's still under the protection of the Blue Mafia

Despite big payouts Denver police officer Shawn Miller skates - The Denver Post


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Feb 8, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> 39 complaints filed against this officer in the past ten years.  Now two lawsuits settled by the city in excess of $1 million because of his actions and yet nothing has happened to this man.  He's still under the protection of the Blue Mafia
> 
> Despite big payouts Denver police officer Shawn Miller skates - The Denver Post



But, according to Bucs, this cop is not a criminal, therefore has done nothing wrong and should be defended.

THIS is what people are fed up with Bucs.  It's not that we hate cops, we are fed up with a system (personal/departmental/IA that covers for police abuse, DAs who won't prosecute, overly sympathetic judges, and unions who protect bad cops) that prevents PEOPLE from being protected from such thugs.

But this story is also a symptom of a bigger problem.  The vast majority of these cases happen in leftist democrat controlled big cities where the politicians in charge of the police force know they won't be challenged.  I believe the mayor of Denver ran unopposed last time.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 8, 2015)

Boatswain2PA said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > 39 complaints filed against this officer in the past ten years.  Now two lawsuits settled by the city in excess of $1 million because of his actions and yet nothing has happened to this man.  He's still under the protection of the Blue Mafia
> ...



That article is so brief and without any detail...hard to comment. Sure it sounds terrible. 

But hes costing that city a lot of money. Money talks. For them to have not even disciplined him internally tells me something.  Either that city attorney sucks for settling so many frivolous lawsuits....or hes the son of the mayor and chief (bes neither)....or hes done nothing illegal and thus they have NO GROUNDS to fire him because he could sue them himself.

We dont fire or jail cops for making you uncomfortable or for enforcement that you just dont like. 

Crimes? Yes. Fire them. Insubordination?  Yes. Fire them.

I defend a cops right to work....within the law...and not be fired for it. If the masses had their way....itd be American Idol style. Watch a video and America gets to vote on if the cops keeps his career or not just based on how they feel.

It doesnt and cant work that way. Ill defend a cop even if I would've done it different. ...so long as he didnt violate the law. After that its up to his command and mayor. NOT US the public. We dont get the right to fire or jail a cop just because his actions anger us.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 8, 2015)

And yes...according to me hes not a criminal. What crime has he been convicted of?

If you're pissed that Denver keeps settling lawsuits and paying out money then thats a whole different story. NYPD just paid 5k to a guy whose own attorney even said deserved to be shot. But they sued anyway bc NYC settles most police lawsuits....legit or not.

And...any street cop will have dozens of complaints after a few years. Its inevitable.  People dont like being arrested.  People resist. People lie. Just a fact.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 8, 2015)

In fairness I researched this officer online. They should absolutely reassign him off the street. Hasnt been charged with a crime (if evidence is provided ill comment on that).

But...a very dumb move by that chief to keep such a hot potatoe name on the street. Put him on a desk until you figure out the evidence.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 10, 2015)

Land of the free.....

Cops Put Hood Over Woman 8217 s Head Restrained Her Choked Her Out to Draw Blood 8211 Lawsuit The Free Thought Project


----------



## MikeK (Feb 10, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> An article this morning on the growing police state
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 11, 2015)

Blue Mafia thugs beat up a grandfather and put him in the hospital for walking down the street.  Sounds like he was guilty of being brown.

Grandfather visiting Alabama from India stopped by police while taking walk left partly paralyzed AL.com


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 11, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Blue Mafia thugs beat up a grandfather and put him in the hospital for walking down the street.  Sounds like he was guilty of being brown.
> 
> Grandfather visiting Alabama from India stopped by police while taking walk left partly paralyzed AL.com



Ok. I'll bite. Without having read the article...can you tell me:

- Did cops get a legitimate 911 call?
- Did cops try to detain someone?
- Did the person resist?

Im gonna guess that all 3 are a yes. Not saying the cop is right. Or wrong. Just wondering if the common theme of some sort of resistant behavior existed.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 12, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Blue Mafia thugs beat up a grandfather and put him in the hospital for walking down the street.  Sounds like he was guilty of being brown.
> ...


Read the article instead of knee-jerking. Or do you only read things that confirm your bias.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 12, 2015)

Apparently those Cops think Probable Cause is "Walking While Brown and Not Speaking English".


> Sherrod says the Sureshbhai Patel told the police officers "no English" and repeated his son's house number.
> 
> The police statement says *the officer attempted to frisk the man*. (for what f*ckin' reason?)
> 
> "The *subject* began putting his hands in his pockets," reads the police statement. "Officers attempted to pat the subject down and he attempted to pull away (like a normal person would). The *subject* was forced to the ground, which resulted in injury."


Normal people stand with their hands in their pockets and normal people pull away when someone (anyone) puts their hands in yer pockets. It's a natural rea tion. Only trained American Prisoners put up with it. (USA! USA! USA!) 

I hate that word "subject" too. Like they're the Kings and you are "subject" to *their* laws.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 12, 2015)

Ravi said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Nope. Im not forming an opinion yet. Just asking first....

- Did cops get a 911 call?
- Did cops attempt a legal stop, based on the information given?
- Did the man resist anything?


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes, no, and only in a cop's view....not in the victim's view.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 12, 2015)

I'll take that as a yes.

All one needs to do to get the police to engage in brutality is call 911. Lovely.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 12, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> Apparently those Cops think Probable Cause is "Walking While Brown and Not Speaking English".
> 
> 
> > Sherrod says the Sureshbhai Patel told the police officers "no English" and repeated his son's house number.
> ...



Ok thanks for posting the details.

So cops get a call....."Someone walking around looking into open garages."

Ok. Thefts from open garages are a very common crime. 

Cops see the person described. He apparently doesnt speak English.  Many Hispanic immigrants will pretend not to speak English too to avoid questioning from police.

But anyway...they're trying to investigate. Guy wont remove hands from pockets.

Hmmm....anyone see last month when the cop in Arizona was murdered by the person hiding a gun in his pocket? Yeah....cops dont wanna die.

So they decide...according to Supreme Court case Terry vs. Ohio....that reasonable suspicion exists...enough to look into the citizens call. But they want to be sure no weapons are in the guys pockets (so they wont die).

And.......he resists.

In hindsight. ..the man was doing nothing wrong.

But how do cops know that WITHOUT INVESTIGATION of the call?

Sorry folks..its uncomfortable.  But "No habla ingles" isnt an excuse to resist lawful stops.

Sorry to the man who got hurt. But...be mad at the racist 911 caller. Not the cops doing their job.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 12, 2015)

Yall need to learn the law.

SCOTUS ruling Terry vs Ohio. It was a legal stop.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 12, 2015)

^rationalizes police brutality and slanders Hispanics all in one fell swoop.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 12, 2015)

Ravi said:


> ^rationalizes police brutality and slanders Hispanics all in one fell swoop.



You ever been a cop in a mostly Hispanic area? I have. And they are terrified of gangs and ssnitching,  and of deportation. Many will act like they dont speak English so they dont get used as a witness...or deported. Just reality. I cant blame them.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 12, 2015)

You are at home near night time. 

You see a stranger....wandering around, looking in peoples homes and garages. 

Your community has had thefts and burglaries. 

Hmmm.....someone should check that guy out your wife says. Not you. But someone else. Call police.


Police find him. He cant or wont speak english. Keeps putting hands into clothing areas where cops cant see whats in there.

As a cop...what would you do?


----------



## Ravi (Feb 12, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> You are at home near night time.
> 
> You see a stranger....wandering around, looking in peoples homes and garages.
> 
> ...


It was morning. Why do you always make things up to suit your agenda.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 12, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> You are at home near night time.
> 
> You see a stranger....wandering around, looking in peoples homes and garages.
> 
> ...



Not put him in the hospital leaving him temporarily paralyzed.  

Do you realize that the more you post in this thread the more you confirm the problem presented by all of these incidents is very much a real thing?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 12, 2015)

Ravi said:


> ^rationalizes police brutality and slanders Hispanics all in one fell swoop.



All you have to do is read his posts in other threads to know he's a racist, so this is no surprise.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 12, 2015)

Was he going into garages or just looking into them from the sidewalk? 
Still no reason to nearly beat someone to death.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 15, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > ^rationalizes police brutality and slanders Hispanics all in one fell swoop.
> ...



If you cannot tell a Hispanic from an Indian you should not only not be a cop, but you should probably not be trusted with anything more dangerous than a plastic spork!


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 15, 2015)

Blah blah blah.

This cop will be found not guilty. They didnt "beat" anyone. Tbey took him down for trying to walk away. His frail bones from Indias shitty nnutrition is why hes hurt. 

Cop will probably sue for wrongful arrest and win. Hope he does.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 15, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Blah blah blah.
> 
> This cop will be found not guilty. They didnt "beat" anyone. Tbey took him down for trying to walk away. His frail bones from Indias shitty nnutrition is why hes hurt.
> 
> Cop will probably sue for wrongful arrest and win. Hope he does.



He's been fired and arrested, as he should be.  Sounds like Madison County, Alabama has a DA that isn't completely corrupted by the Blue Mafia yet.

Alabama police fire arrest the officer who badly injured Indian grandfather during sidewalk stop AL.com


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 15, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Blah blah blah.
> ...



Yep. And this cop will win a million in the wrongful termination/arrest lawsuit. 

DAs across America will.start arresting cops to appease losers like you. 

And cops will be found not guilty...sue...settle...and rake in 30 years worth of salary in one court ruling.

So....maybe cops should so thanks to folks like you? A lot of cops are gonna get paid handsome settlements in thr aftermath of appeasement.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 15, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Blah blah blah.
> 
> This cop will be found not guilty. They didnt "beat" anyone. Tbey took him down for trying to walk away. His frail bones from Indias shitty nnutrition is why hes hurt.
> 
> Cop will probably sue for wrongful arrest and win. Hope he does.


While I can readily understand why forceful "take-down" is necessary in the example of physical resistance to arrest, the problem is far too many cops seem overly eager to slam an arrest subject to the ground and exert unnecessary and excessive force to effect the arrest.  Anyone who regularly watches the TV "ride-along" documentary, _COPS,_ has seen ample evidence of this. 

In one example of a filmed _"buy and bust"_ set up, a young man had purchased a small quantity of marijuana from an undercover decoy and was walking away from the corner when a uniformed cop came racing from hiding and slammed forcefully into this completely passive individual in the manner of a football tackle, knocking the fellow to the ground where four more cops, both plainclothes and uniformed, piled on top of him, twisting his arms and driving his face onto the sidewalk with a knee. 

What for?  For buying two ten dollar "nickel bags" of marijuana from an undercover cop -- in what _should_ be but is not considered an example of entrapment because he asked to purchase it rather than _being_ asked. 

It is examples like this that turn people against cops.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 15, 2015)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Blah blah blah.
> ...



That turns SOME people against cops. Most Americans support cops. Even the tough ones. Because we dont want crime infesting our communities. 

Cops can help or hurt you. Your choices determine which it is.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 15, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> This cop will be found not guilty. They didnt "beat" anyone. Tbey took him down for trying to walk away. His frail bones from Indias shitty nnutrition is why hes hurt.
> 
> Cop will probably sue for wrongful arrest and win. Hope he does.


There would have been a much better chance of such an outcome prior to the advent of filmed examples of _excessive_ force and its effect on public opinion and that of jurors.  The same images used to convict the cop will serve to defeat any future appeal.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 15, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> That turns SOME people against cops. Most Americans support cops. Even the tough ones. Because we dont want crime infesting our communities.
> 
> Cops can help or hurt you. Your choices determine which it is.


What percentage of ordinary Americans consider buying a small quantity of marijuana from a street-corner dealer in a non-residential area as a crime worthy of excessively forceful police intervention? 

I, for one, regard cops who behave this way as the *scumbags of law enforcement* who deserve to be not only fired but prosecuted. 

I am not alone in this opinion and smart cops are those who can tell which way the wind is blowing.  Use whatever force is necessary to effect an arrest.  When it's not necessary, don't use it. 

Simple.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 15, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> That turns SOME people against cops.


Yes.  Decent, reasonable people, who see men in uniforms performing brutally.  They don't see the faces and they don't know the names.  They see uniforms.  Which is why the "good" cops need to be more critical of the "bad" ones.



> Most Americans support cops. Even the tough ones.
> Because we dont want crime infesting our communities.


"Tough," yes.  _Stupidly sadistic,_ no.  And there is a difference.



> Cops can help or hurt you. Your choices determine which it is.


The problem resides with cops who hurt unnecessarily.  And it isn't rocket science to know how much force is necessary.  That is something which any cop should be aware of and be able to determine.  

If you are not a stupidly sadistic cop you should understand that those who are stupidly sadistic and excessively forceful in their actions affect _you_ negatively.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Blah blah blah.
> 
> This cop will be found not guilty. They didnt "beat" anyone. Tbey took him down for trying to walk away. His frail bones from Indias shitty nnutrition is why hes hurt.
> 
> Cop will probably sue for wrongful arrest and win. Hope he does.



And if he walks, I truly hope someone *shoots the fucker dead!*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Feb 23, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Land of the free.....
> 
> Cops Put Hood Over Woman 8217 s Head Restrained Her Choked Her Out to Draw Blood 8211 Lawsuit The Free Thought Project



They should warn them they are going to have blood forcefully drawn and give them a second chance to volunteer and let them give a urine sample. I would imagine half of them would wisely be spared from all that.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Blah blah blah.
> ...



Wow...hoping for dead cops. We've seen this before from you left wingers.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Feb 24, 2015)

The USA is getting expert at torture, without it blatantly looking like torture. If they do this across the nation, you will have a huge force, ready for anything, and able to pass that experience on to as many as necessary.

Hospitals and police have been restraining many people often for long periods of time, even with pepper spraying them, and now it will become much more common.


One man screams, "And what country is this?! What country is this?!"
and later says, "We all are American citizens and you guys got me strapped to a table like I'm in Guantanamo ****** Bay."


Where does it cross the line?

This is from Gillette, WY, and starts at 2:30 where the DUI suspect yells, "I'm not a fucking Taliban member. I'm not a fucking Iraqi. I'm not a fucking terrorist" and "Yea, I'm a terrorist... Osama Bin Laden."

They have a good start and some of the right people to learn from.

This Won t End Well Military Police From the Torturous Gitmo Prison Being Recruited as Cops The Free Thought Project



> It was recently reported that large numbers of military police officers who were formerly stationed at the infamous torture prisons, are now getting jobs as local cops, and could be coming to a town near you. The Worcester Police department in Massachusetts is testing a pilot program, in which former Guantanamo prison guards will be given jobs as police.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 24, 2015)

Forcible blood draws are typically reserved for DUIs where the drunk driver has hit and killed or seriously hurt someone. In THOSE cases....fuck yes strap them down and get the blood for evidence of alcohol intoxication.  You drive drunk and hurt someone...I dont care about how they get the evidence.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 24, 2015)

The cops are like the street gangs these days and the DA's have taken up the role of the corrupt cop they pay off to keep them out of prison

Prosecutors Not Enough Evidence Cops Who Shot Unarmed Man 16 Times As He Lay In Bed Acted With Malice - Hit Run Reason.com


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 25, 2015)

Cop beats up 80 year old woman and hides behind his badge like the coward he is.  If this were my grandmother I'd go to his house and beat the living fuck out of him

http://abc30.com/news/grandma-claim...her-in-front-of-clovis-unified-school/531845/


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 25, 2015)

Two cops shoot an unarmed black man in the back of the head and naturally, they won't be prosecuted.

Cops Cleared After Shooting Unarmed Man In the Back of the Head At Traffic Stop


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 25, 2015)

LAPD shoots unarmed man on live television and once again the DA won't prosecute

LAPD Officers Will Not Be Prosecuted Over Shooting of Unarmed Disabled Man NBC Southern California


----------



## Ravi (Feb 26, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Cop beats up 80 year old woman and hides behind his badge like the coward he is.  If this were my grandmother I'd go to his house and beat the living fuck out of him
> 
> http://abc30.com/news/grandma-claim...her-in-front-of-clovis-unified-school/531845/


Bucky will be along to tell us that she shouldn't have believed the cop when he lied about there being a restraining order against her so it is her own fault. That and she gave the cop a dirty look.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 26, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Forcible blood draws are typically reserved for DUIs where the drunk driver has hit and killed or seriously hurt someone. In THOSE cases....fuck yes strap them down and get the blood for evidence of alcohol intoxication.  You drive drunk and hurt someone...I dont care about how they get the evidence.


In the kind of situation you've described, reasonable suspicion of DUI, I fully agree with you that force may be used to obtain evidence.  The problem arises when some cop decides to ignore the _reasonable suspicion_ requirement and flex his official muscle when it isn't called for.  Before long the requirement becomes irrelevant and force becomes discretionary depending on the mood and disposition of individual cops.

One little step at a time in the wrong direction and eventually there is a groundswell of public protest against _police brutality_ -- which affects the cops who do the job according to the rules as well as those who make their own rules and use the job to satisfy their personal perversions.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 26, 2015)

Blah blah blah. 

What are you guys gonna do about it? Posting rants on USMB isnt doing shit. And most Americans dont care. 

How about YOU all go become cops? "BE THE CHANGE" you want to see. 

Nah. Didnt think so. And I dont have an opinion on the last 3 links...because I didnt bother watching them. If they broke the law...the system will work 99% of the time.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 26, 2015)

Anathema said:


> Taz, you say you don't trust your local police department. I trust my local police department and pretty much every other LEO in this country a thousand times more than I trust all but a small handful of people whom I personally know. Hell, I trust them more than a majority of my family members.
> 
> Then again, I go out of my way to avoid interacting with officers any more than is absolutely necessary. I don't give them a reason to stop me. I don't live in or even visit neighborhoods where there is significant criminal activity. I am prepared to defend myself and my home rather than calling a cop to protect me.
> 
> Maybe if more people would FOLLOW THE LAWS, this wouldn't be so much of an issue.



You break no less that 10 laws every day. With the millions of laws on the books, it is impossible not to break laws. This is by design.

*“There's no way to rule innocent men. The only power any government has is the power to crack down on criminals. Well, when there aren't enough criminals, one makes them. One declares so many things to be a crime that it becomes impossible for men to live without breaking laws.”*

― Ayn Rand


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 26, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> How about YOU all go become cops? "BE THE CHANGE" you want to see..



  I have too much dignity and self respect to be a lapdog for the state.  I also have enough self confidence that I don't need to go out and bully people to feel good about myself.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 26, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Blah blah blah.
> 
> What are you guys gonna do about it? Posting rants on USMB isnt doing shit. And most Americans dont care.



Notice yet again how Bucs makes no condemnation for these recent acts of brutality posted above.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 26, 2015)

Two Fort Lauderdale members of the Blue Mafia assault an elderly homeless man on video

Florida officers under fire after slapping dragging incidents caught on video - CNN.com


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 26, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Blah blah blah.
> 
> What are you guys gonna do about it? Posting rants on USMB isnt doing shit. And most Americans dont care.
> 
> ...



I'm too honest to be a cop.

I can't even imagine taking Cartel bribes to ignore murders. No way I could be a cop.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 26, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Blah blah blah.
> 
> What are you guys gonna do about it? Posting rants on USMB isnt doing shit. And most Americans dont care.
> 
> ...


^cop out (pun intended). When you can't defend a cop's behavior, you pretend you haven't read the links.


----------



## Dan Daly (Feb 26, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Blah blah blah.
> ...



I thought it was in my blood to be a cop.  My dad was a cop, my uncle was a cop and my great-grandfather was a cop....so when I got out of the Corps, of course I had to become a cop.  My dad warned me, but of course I knew it all and didn't listen...but it only took a decade for me to realize that he...and you...were correct...I am too honest to be a cop.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 26, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



If you think I'm a "left winger", you are too stupid to be bothered with.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 26, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Blah blah blah.
> 
> What are you guys gonna do about it? Posting rants on USMB isnt doing shit. And most Americans dont care.
> 
> How about YOU all go become cops? "BE THE CHANGE" you want to see.



No.  One, I wouldn't pass the physical with a bad back and 2 bad knees.  Two...I have a problem enforcing laws that I find wrong.



> Nah. Didnt think so. And I dont have an opinion on the last 3 links...because I didnt bother watching them. If they broke the law...the system will work 99% of the time.



I am not sure if you are THAT naive, or just that evil.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 26, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Blah blah blah.
> ...



Why would he?  He has no problem with them...long as it;'s not his ox getting gored, he's *fine* with badge-wielding thugs!


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 26, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Nah. Its more that I know the "brutality" problem applies to such a tiny % of cops...its not worth being angry over.

These cop haters are the equivalent of a million man march to protest a pot hole somewhere on I-95. Its just not a big problem.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 26, 2015)

Serious question: are you THAT naive, or is it just that you APPROVE OF bent cops?


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 27, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> Serious question: are you THAT naive, or is it just that you APPROVE OF bent cops?



Neither. The % of America's cops who are corrupt...is less than 1%. 

Cops are human. Recruited from our general population. 

I challenge anyone to show me a profession with a lower % of corrupt or criminal members. The military is the only one I can think of.

I simply dont expect perfection.  For a nation of 900, 000 cops policing 320, 000, 000 citizens who are half bat shit crazy, drugged up, armed, and almost no discipline or respect for authority. ...id say our cops are doing a pretty amazing job.

So sorry if I dont raise holy hell when 1 does something that doesnt look nice.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 27, 2015)

And of course your answer will be "We support the good cops (aka...ones who dont do their job and ignore crime). Its just that most of them these days are bad."

No. Most of the ones in social media and page 1 news are bad..OR are simply being painted as bad because our society has made use of force a voodoo topic. They want to.hug away the crimes. News and Facebook and youtube wont show 100, 000 good arrests. They'll replay that 1 where a cop slammed a guy all week though.

So you cop haters watch fewer than 1% of America's cops on videos...99% of the time. So it distorts your perception.

You COULD seek out the truth. But you dont want to because, as I said, you WANT to hate the cops.You want to reject order and authority.  Because thats how society is now.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Serious question: are you THAT naive, or is it just that you APPROVE OF bent cops?
> ...


Link?


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 27, 2015)

Ravi said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



We've already been through that. Im not educating you for free anymore.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


The next time you educate someone will be the first. I knew you were lying about the percentage. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 27, 2015)

Ravi said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



For it to be over that you'd need about 8, 000 incidents of cops being arrested for criminal corruption in a year. About 20...per day. Which obviously is far below what we have. 

If you want...research it through the DOJ. Even if in 2015 we arrested 10, 000 cops...thats still just over 1%. 200 per week. A number that is silly to suggest IF you are informed on just how overblown the "corruption" hype is.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Serious question: are you THAT naive, or is it just that you APPROVE OF bent cops?
> ...


I'm not so sure _Jarlaxie's _ reference to "bent" cops means _corrupt_ cops.  I believe the widely accepted connotation of the words _corrupt_ and _crooked_ used in reference to public officials implies wrongful appropriation of money or other improper inducements.  

In keeping with that connotation I'm not inclined to disagree with your one percent _corruption_ figure.  But I am inclined to think _Jarlaxie's_ use of the word "bent" has more to do with one's psychological disposition -- such as _latent sadism and/or an excessive need to dominate others by imposing one's will and by exaggerated assertion of authority._


----------



## Ravi (Feb 28, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


The point is that they don't get arrested! They get away with all kinds of abuse that anyone else would be held accountable for.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 28, 2015)

Ravi said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Not true. See..the nature of a cops job means he WILL have to use force.on people. And courts have ruled basically that no one is perfect. If YOU were a cop and worked 10 years and got into 100 resisting arrest situations. ..at least 1-2 youd got a bit harder than normal. Its human nature.

So...no. They dont "get away with it". Its their job. If you did that job...the law.grants you leeway to use reasonable force...and even acknowledging sometimes things get rough.

But cops DO get arrested. All the time. You just dont see it. Or dont wanna see it.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 28, 2015)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



Pretty much...and note that I consider the cops that *cover for* the truly corrupt to be just as dirty!

(And hey, it's *Jarlaxle*.)


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 28, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Likewise we should start a thread about the paranoid loons on the site called "Bitching & Whining"


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Feb 28, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Nah. Didnt think so. And I dont have an opinion on the last 3 links...because I didnt bother watching them. If they broke the law...the system will work 99% of the time.



Being an ex-cop, I'm not surprised you didn't care enough to read about the 80-year-old grandma that was beaten.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Feb 28, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> If you want...research it through the DOJ. Even if in 2015 we arrested 10, 000 cops...thats still just over 1%. 200 per week. A number that is silly to suggest IF you are informed on just how overblown the "corruption" hype is.



Cops can only be corrupt if they are arrested?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Feb 28, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Not true. See..the nature of a cops job means he WILL have to use force.on people. And courts have ruled basically that no one is perfect. If YOU were a cop and worked 10 years and got into 100 resisting arrest situations. ..at least 1-2 youd got a bit harder than normal. Its human nature.



Cops don't regularly plant evidence and lie in court?


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 1, 2015)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Not true. See..the nature of a cops job means he WILL have to use force.on people. And courts have ruled basically that no one is perfect. If YOU were a cop and worked 10 years and got into 100 resisting arrest situations. ..at least 1-2 youd got a bit harder than normal. Its human nature.
> ...



No they do not. It has happened. But relative to how many cops there are and how many cases are made..its very rare. Thats the problem. You all think the uncommon incidents that a few bad cops do are a reflection on the work of the masses of cops out there doing things right.

And THAT is how you all want it. You WANT to dislike all cops. You dont like righteous men and women who enforce rules. Its a symptom of a sick, rotting society.

The bad apple cops...give you all an excuse to smear and hate ALL cops, all the people who do.things right, but whose job it is to enforce rules. And cop haters hate THAT: the act of rule enforcement.  So a bad apple cop....gives haters a poster boy that enables them to then spray their hate towards all cops. A tool they now try to use to attack all the good cops. Its quite pathetic and childish really. DontTazeMeBro is a prime example.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 1, 2015)

Its very similar to people who hate religion using a bad priest story to smear religion and all priests. Its just their tool to enable their hatred.

So when DontTazeMeBro wants to smear and hate all 900, 000 American cops...he just needs 20-30 bad cop stories (if they are even bad) to use to enable his childish hatred of cops.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 15, 2015)

Cop assaults his wife, holds her and their children at gun point, has 20 minute stand off with police.  Gets off with a $100 fine and one day probation.

Police Misconduct The Worst Case in February Cato Liberty


----------



## Ravi (Mar 15, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Cop assaults his wife, holds her and their children at gun point, has 20 minute stand off with police.  Gets off with a $100 fine and one day probation.
> 
> Police Misconduct The Worst Case in February Cato Liberty


Too harsh for America's finest. He should have been given keys to the city if Bucky had his way.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 15, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> Millions of cameras on US but they want NONE pointed at THEM!



Right, except cops have cameras pointed at them more often a newscast anchor.  Body cams, dash cams, audio recording devices, they are very well documented.

Stop lying, Leftists!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 16, 2015)

The fact that many cops react to being recorded like cockroaches to floodlights is well-known.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 17, 2015)

Can't believe a Metro officer is actually being charged with something.

Vegas officer investigated over force in woman s arrest - FOX5 Vegas - KVVU


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 17, 2015)

Blue Mafia murders another dog for absolutely no reason

Man Heartbroken After SDPD Kills His Dog NBC 7 San Diego


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 17, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Blue Mafia murders another dog for absolutely no reason
> 
> Man Heartbroken After SDPD Kills His Dog NBC 7 San Diego


Why don't you start your own cop hater thread instead of coat tailing this one?


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 17, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Blue Mafia murders another dog for absolutely no reason
> 
> Man Heartbroken After SDPD Kills His Dog NBC 7 San Diego



As a very emotional dog lover...this is one area I can sympathize with. Law enforcement does NOT get enough or any training for dogs. Some cops are terrified of dogs...particularly black officers for some reason.

Story says one cop knelt down to pet the dog...and the other shot it. Drastic difference in how two officers of same dept react to a dog.

A 60 lb pit bull doesnt need to run free. The owner has a responsibility to keep the dog secure. Because like people...some dogs are vicious towards strangers. 

Dogs dont always know right from wrong. I have a lot of empathy for this. Thankfully...many police depts are quickly addressing this sad reality that many people fear dogs..and some are cops.

I feel worse for this dog than any aggressive thug who attacks a cop.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 17, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Blue Mafia murders another dog for absolutely no reason
> ...



Maybe because this IS my thread, you dipshit.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 17, 2015)

I carries a bag of tennis balls and peanut butter. Several times on a call I saw a large dog...toss one of those in...and problem solved. Dog is ok. I handle the call.

Violated department policy technically. But we never got bit or had to use force on a dog.

If only thugs were as easy to get compliance from.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 17, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Yes, the red [OP] tipped me off to that, cop hater.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 17, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Blue Mafia murders another dog for absolutely no reason
> ...


It was federal marshalls killing a family dog that touched off the Ruby Ridge incident. They shot the dog to silence it, the boy shot back to defend the dog, the marshals shot back killing the boy and a family friend killed a marshal with his hunting rifle, and on it went. 

Dogs are family. When you shoot them, their family will shoot back.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 17, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



You are right. Dogs ARE family members to many dog owners. Many cops get that. Some dont. Nkw THAT is some change and new training I fully support. 

Owners have a responsibility to secure their dogs. But...sometimes the dog still gets out. 

Big dogs can maim and even kill. So...cops do need some defense and they shouldnt be expected to get maimed or worse. BUT...those dogs are fairly rare. 

Tasers do work on dogs and almost never cause permanent injury to them. Better than shooting the dog.


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Mar 18, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> It was federal marshalls killing a family dog that touched off the Ruby Ridge incident. They shot the dog to silence it, the boy shot back to defend the dog, the marshals shot back killing the boy and a family friend killed a marshal with his hunting rifle, and on it went.
> 
> Dogs are family. When you shoot them, their family will shoot back.



You often post some good stuff here....but you are way out in left field here.  DTMB has posted scores of news reports of police acting badly, or worse yet, getting away with acting badly.  And you come here and call him a cop hater?  I don't hate cops, but I fear them....because they have sooooooooo much power over my (and my families) life but have very little consequences when they ruin someone's life for no reason.  Worse yet, citizens have no realistic means of redress when they encounter an out-of-control cop.

Have you (or anyone) actually READ the details of the DOJ report on Ferguson PD?  While Officer Brown himself did nothing wrong, the statistics clearly show extreme racial prejudice in Ferguson.  So what is a population supposed to do when those with power, like the police, use that power against them?  Human nature is to fight back, and that is what we are seeing.  Some people fight back like DTMB is doing, others fight back like they are doing in Ferguson.  Others like we saw at Ruby Ridge. 

Our government is out of control, and the police are the enforcers.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 18, 2015)

Boatswain2PA said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > It was federal marshalls killing a family dog that touched off the Ruby Ridge incident. They shot the dog to silence it, the boy shot back to defend the dog, the marshals shot back killing the boy and a family friend killed a marshal with his hunting rifle, and on it went.
> ...


I look at the ratio of threads people make finding abuses or alleged abuses by police and compare it to the threads they make praising police for valor and exceptional service and make my evaluation based on the emphasis I see. 

I don't apologize for calling tazer-brain a cop hater or anyone else who exhibits an inordinate focus on bad cops and screams "Police State!"


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Mar 18, 2015)

If you want to call attention to a problem, you focus on the problem.  Good police are not the problem, bad cops and their protectors are the problem, and the point of this thread therefore the selection bias disturbs your ratio.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 18, 2015)

Boatswain2PA said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > It was federal marshalls killing a family dog that touched off the Ruby Ridge incident. They shot the dog to silence it, the boy shot back to defend the dog, the marshals shot back killing the boy and a family friend killed a marshal with his hunting rifle, and on it went.
> ...



Its like a bad pot hole on a 1000 mile highway. It sucks. But its a relatively tiny problem compared to the scope of the rest of it.

I hope you arent taking that DOJ report on face value. It was a hit piece plain and simple.

Without getting too long winded...Holder used statistical grouping and maneuvering that anyone familiar with law enforcement would laugh at....all to achieve the headline.

For example...he counted search after arrest as statistically equal to a non arrest search. So...if a person commits assault and gets arrested...and searched before the jail...he counted that simply as 1 search equal to a cop asking a random Joe to search him for no reason. He also counted arrests for outstanding warrants...even warrants for outside agencies...as equal statistically to any other petty arrest. And you guessed it..the search after arrest counted as a search.

SO...lets say Kansas City put out a BOLO for a robbery warrant. And a Ferguson cop sees the black suspect from the bulletin. He stops him and arrests him on the warrant...and searches him before jail.

THAT Ferguson officer was credited with stopping 1 black male. Arresting 1 black male. Searching 1 black male. All in 1 day.

The analysis of the DOJ report said nearly 70% of searches and arrests were for this...WARRANTS.

SO...its easy to see what a fraudulent political hit this was.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 18, 2015)

are you fucking kidding, Bucky? Get upset over a shot dog, immediately take the dog's side over the cop. But never take the victim's side when human over the cop.

Thank dear Jebus you are no longer a cop (if you ever were one).


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 18, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Some cops just would rather stomp the dog to death.  Hell, they do it to five-pound teacup poodles.  They blast terrified beagles at point-blank range with shotguns.  They do it for the sheer JOY of thuggery!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 18, 2015)

Boatswain2PA said:


> If you want to call attention to a problem, you focus on the problem.  Good police are not the problem, bad cops and their protectors are the problem, and the point of this thread therefore the selection bias disturbs your ratio.


A few bad cops does not a police state make.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 18, 2015)

Ravi said:


> are you fucking kidding, Bucky? Get upset over a shot dog, immediately take the dog's side over the cop. But never take the victim's side when human over the cop.
> 
> Thank dear Jebus you are no longer a cop (if you ever were one).


You've never known the love of a good dog in your pathetic life. I actually feel sorry for you.


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Mar 18, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Its like a bad pot hole on a 1000 mile highway. It sucks. But its a relatively tiny problem compared to the scope of the rest of it.
> 
> I hope you arent taking that DOJ report on face value. It was a hit piece plain and simple.
> 
> ...



I agree it was a fraudulent hit.  Holder and allies had to find "something" to point to after all of their previous allegations.

However the truth can be found in the report, somewhere between the leftist "Hands up, don't shoot" lies and the far right wing "cops never do anything wrong" lies.  

Here are some things the DOJ brought up that should raise concerns about the FPD..

1. The FPD worked as a revenue generation machine for the city.  E-mails show that FPDs supervisors, including the City Manager, pushed for FPD officers to increase their ticket fines, regardless if the tickets were justified.  They even disciplined officers who didn't write enough tickets.  Little ferguson received over $3 million in tickets in 2014!  Fines for what should be trivial offenses, such as not mowing your yard, are much higher than surrounding areas.  

2. Routine excessive use of force, including use of tasers and dogs when they were clearly unnecessary.  Video from a "new" taser with camera clearly showed an officer tazing someone who posed absolutely no threat to the officer; just another example of retaliation towards anyone who is any way disrespectful to cops.  

3. Sergeant and above personnel REVIEW THEIR OWN "USE OF FORCE" REPORTS!  Yeah, we think having police review police is bad, having the specific officer review his own use of force report and see how bad things get.  

Worse yet, many apparent uses of force were not reported, as was discovered by emails discussing a use of force incident which no report existed for. 

4. Ferguson PD routinely "punished" citizens for "contempt of cop.  Dozens of citations for vague laws such as "failure to comply", or "manner of walking" for citizens who simply "irritate" cops.  Includingarresting a woman after she called an officer's supervisor describing an arrest she just witnessed but felt there was excessive force in the arrest.  Or their own "wanted" system, which had no judicial oversite.  

5. Now, onto race.  even when using regression analysis to control for non-race based variables, blacks were much more likely to be pulled over and arrested than non-blacks.  

Conservatives shouldn't be defending the Ferguson PD.  We should be condemning them now this report is out.  If we don't, we will become just as bad as the leftists.


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Mar 19, 2015)

This article sums it up very well.  Unfortunately most police ARE part of the "protected class".

National Review


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 21, 2015)

What fine, upstanding boys in blue.

Three Florida cops sacked and one forced to resign after racist texts and video Daily Mail Online


----------



## whitehall (Mar 21, 2015)

Keep in mind 128 Police Officers were killed in the line of duty last year in the U.S. protecting your ungrateful asses.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 21, 2015)

And they STILL have a safer job than I do!  No matter how many times you shriek to the heavens, the fact remains that *police officers simply DO NOT have an especially dangerous job!*  FACTS are stubborn things!


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 21, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> And they STILL have a safer job than I do!  No matter how many times you shriek to the heavens, the fact remains that *police officers simply DO NOT have an especially dangerous job!*  FACTS are stubborn things!



Safer? Well...they wear bullet resistant vests to work. That prevents a lot of deaths. They are trained in hand to hand and weapons defense. Which again...helps them win many fights which could end with a cop being dead. 

So while your job may be hazardous. ..you arent regularly assaulted at work or need to wear a vest and carry weapons.

You are exposed to hazards...and my be harmed in an accident. But...its apples and oranges. Theres almost no chance you are murdered at work. Cops...much different.  Its why they wear vests and carry weapons and train to fight.

But...dying in an accident of some sort...not as big a risk for cops. 

Accidental deaths vs. Homicide death. Apples vs Oranges.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 21, 2015)

Boatswain2PA said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Its like a bad pot hole on a 1000 mile highway. It sucks. But its a relatively tiny problem compared to the scope of the rest of it.
> ...


"Cops don't do anything wrong" is something you'll never find on our side. 

No matter how "far right" you go. Your entire argument is undone by that false dichotomy.


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Mar 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Boatswain2PA said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



No clue where you got that from.  I posted several concerning findings from the DOJ investigation into Ferguson.  

Conservatives should be outraged that the police department is working as a revenue generation machine for the city.

Conservatives should be outraged that cops would routinely use excessive force, including tazing people simply as retaliation for disrespect.

Conservatives should be outraged that Sergeants and above review their own use of force reports.  

Conservatives should be up in arms over the Ferguson PD punishing citizens for disagreeing with them, such as when they arrested a woman simply for calling an officer's supervisor.

Conservatives should DEMAND changes when a police department has their own "wanted" system with no judicial oversight.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 22, 2015)

Boatswain2PA said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Its like a bad pot hole on a 1000 mile highway. It sucks. But its a relatively tiny problem compared to the scope of the rest of it.
> ...



Don't know where I got that from?  Here, I'll embolden it for you.  Try to remember what you post next time, 50 First Dates.


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Mar 22, 2015)

There are some far right wing folks, like Bucs, who (almost) always say it wasn't the cops fault.  That's what I was referring to.

Now, would you like to discuss the DOJ report or keep parsing words?  True conservatives should be outraged at the police excesses found in Ferguson.  Unfortunately, all we hear is the (likewise true) statements that the DOJ found no evidence that Officer Wilson acted with racial animosity.  While that is truly great to hear, we should look at the rest of the story as well.


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Mar 22, 2015)

Bucs - Cops have dangerous jobs.  I get that.  That is why we should give them the benefit of the doubt every time.  However when there isn't just "doubt", but evidence of wrongdoing....then that cop has not only (potentially) broken the law, but also violated the trust that society gave him/her.  

With greater authority comes greater responsibility, and with greater responsibility comes greater rewards....and discipline.  Except that is not what we see in many police departments anymore.  We see greater authority (no knock warrants), less responsibility (just get home safely, ta'hell with anyone's constitutional rights), and less discipline (Sargeants and above review their own use of force).


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 24, 2015)

Another cop who thinks he's above the laws everyone else has to follow

Cop Caught Parking in McDonald s Handicap Spot Throws Tantrum Punk Rock Libertarians


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 26, 2015)

How the hell is this guy still on the police force when he was already indicted over a decade ago for corruption.

Brutal Police Beating of Floyd Dent


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 27, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> How the hell is this guy still on the police force when he was already indicted over a decade ago for corruption.
> 
> Brutal Police Beating of Floyd Dent


Unions.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 1, 2015)

Another member of the NYPD protecting the shit out of you.

CAUGHT ON TAPE NYC Cop Investigated for Tirade Against Uber Driver


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Apr 2, 2015)

Wow.  Just wow.  This is how utterly powerless citizens are against police.  While it looks like these last two have been suspended (with pay), I'll be willing to bet nothing happens to them.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 2, 2015)

Boatswain2PA said:


> Wow.  Just wow.  This is how utterly powerless citizens are against police.  While it looks like these last two have been suspended (with pay), I'll be willing to bet nothing happens to them.



Actually, he's been placed on desk duty now.  Surprising.

NYPD detective caught verbally abusing Uber driver loses badge and gun Daily Mail Online


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 3, 2015)

I feel so much safer knowing the highway patrol is cracking down on people applying chapstick at a red light.

Driver gets 200 ticket for putting on lip balm behind the wheel - 8 News NOW


----------



## auditor0007 (Apr 3, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This has just gotten so out of hand.  Unless the public demands better, it is not going to change.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 7, 2015)

North Charleston officer to face murder charge after video shows him shooting man in back - Post and Courier


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 10, 2015)

"In the two minutes after the man was stunned with a Taser, it appeared deputies kicked him 17 times, punched him 37 times and struck him with batons four times. Thirteen blows appeared to be to the head. The horse stood idly nearby.

The man did not appear to move from his position lying on the ground for more than 45 minutes. He did not appear to receive medical attention while deputies stood around him during that time."

Sheriff Orders Immediate Internal Investigation Into Arrest Seen on Disturbing Video NBC Southern California


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 11, 2015)

Family calls police to do a welfare check on 74 year old veteran recovering from heart surgery.  Police go to the house and kill him.

SBI investigating after officer shot killed Army vet holding gun www.wsoctv.com


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 12, 2015)

Cop shoots man dead.  Claims he meant to grab his Taser.

Moment reserve cop shot Eric Harris dead after he took out his gun instead of Taser Daily Mail Online


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 12, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Family calls police to do a welfare check on 74 year old veteran recovering from heart surgery.  Police go to the house and kill him.
> 
> SBI investigating after officer shot killed Army vet holding gun www.wsoctv.com



Hey moron...did you read the story? The family called begging police to check on their loved one...repeated attempts to get him to come to the door failed.

Was he ok? Was he inside dying or already dead? Thats why family called 911.  They went inside to check on him.

He come out holding a gun. They command him to put it down. Instead...he raises it and points it at officers. You expect them to allow him to shoot at them first?


OH WAIT...thats right. The SC incident now proves every cop every day is lying. Thats right. Immediately jail and fire every cop who defends himself.

You ranked in the top 3 douchebags on this forum. And im sure in the top 5 most comical wannabe MMA fighters in Vegas.


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Apr 12, 2015)

Bucs - You sound like a whiney little liberal bitch the way you insult the person instead of simply arguing against their points.  Nobody is saying "every cop every day is lying".  We are not morons, yet your antagonistic personally vindictive attitude is EXACTLY what DTMB and others are saying is WRONG with some police in this country. Maybe you actually are/were a cop...if so I would bet you would either be #1) One of the few cops beating the hell out of the restrained defenseless perpetrator, or #2) one of many cops who just look the other way and, if/when asked about it, say "I didn't see anything".

We don't know the specifics of this case yet, but one question that NEEDS to be answered is "Could the cop have retreated without killing an innocent person?"  While police do not have a "duty to retreat", that doesn't mean it isn't the right thing to do sometimes.

Unfortunately, few of us believe that cops will hold other cops accountable so, when the official report comes out that finds this officer acted in accordance with the law and departmental policy, the rest of us will say "just another case of a cop killing an innocent person and getting away with it".  The case in the California desert is important because it shows exactly what can happen when cops don't police their own.  First two cops are beating the hell out of a (now) compliant, handcuffed man.  What do the other cops do when they get there?  Some jump in and help whup his ass, while the others just stand there.  Why are they doing this on camera?  Because they think it's a PD helicopter above....they know their comrades in blue are not going to report their brutality.

I'm sure this cop feels terrible.  I'm sure he is a good guy.  But so many cops today are soooo aggressive they utterly refuse to just let some things go.  The SC case - so what if the old, out of shape black guy out runs you....you have his car!  In this case, so what if the 72 year old finally comes out of his bedroom with a gun (after hearing someone kick his front door in...yeah, please nobody EVER ask the "officials" to do a welfare check on me) in his hand.  Get the hell out of his house if you can without anyone getting killed (you or the innocent homeowner).


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 12, 2015)

Boatswain2PA said:


> Maybe you actually are/were a cop...if so I would bet you would either be #1) One of the few cops beating the hell out of the restrained defenseless perpetrator, or #2) one of many cops who just look the other way and, if/when asked about it, say "I didn't see anything".



He claims to be a former cop and I guarantee you he was either one or both of those things.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 12, 2015)

Another officer facing charges for assaulting an unarmed person.  Of course, he'll probably skate.

Florida officer faces charges after slapping homeless man - 7News Boston WHDH-TV


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 12, 2015)

Idiot cop takes man's transit pass because he didn't have proof of his disability.

He was in a wheel chair.

Shocking moment man in wheelchair is stripped of transit pass for lack of proof of disability Daily Mail Online


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 20, 2015)

Huntsville PD shoots the victim, asks questions later.

Police shoot Alabama woman who shot intruder in home invasion Daily Mail Online


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 20, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Boatswain2PA said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you actually are/were a cop...if so I would bet you would either be #1) One of the few cops beating the hell out of the restrained defenseless perpetrator, or #2) one of many cops who just look the other way and, if/when asked about it, say "I didn't see anything".
> ...



Well...you'll never know. I stepped up and joined. To police the right way. Unlike you and all the other cop haters...I was willing to put on the uniform and risk my ass. You could too. Make a difference.  Go be a cop and snitch on dirty cops.

But...you wont. You're too much of a pussy. You're either scared. Or feel like you wont make it. Or worse...youll get in it and realize "Whoa...there really isnt much corruption or cover up...the media has us fooled". For you...the only danger you'll face is punching a Bob dummy then throwing on your Affliction shirt and telling chicks you "fight MMA". Loser.

No. Your place is on an internet forum ranting about it...but no balls to do anything about it.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> For you...the only danger you'll face is punching a Bob dummy then throwing on your Affliction shirt and telling chicks you "fight MMA". Loser.



http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## BullKurtz (Apr 20, 2015)

Rubber Room  thread...not current events, no supporting links.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 20, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> Rubber Room  thread...not current events, no supporting links.



I agree.

But....DontTazeMeBro is a cop hating retard...a fake wannabe "MMA fighter".....and somehow hes a USMB mod...clearly the highlight achievement of his life.

So...his nonsense is tolerated.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 20, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > For you...the only danger you'll face is punching a Bob dummy then throwing on your Affliction shirt and telling chicks you "fight MMA". Loser.
> ...




Haha..yeah...im jealous of an internet poser.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 20, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> Rubber Room  thread...not current events, no supporting links.



Bullshit.  Out and out lie, in fact.


----------



## BullKurtz (Apr 20, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> > Rubber Room  thread...not current events, no supporting links.
> ...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 24, 2015)

Maybe Officer Izzo should find a new career if he can't even handle a 21 year old girl.

Metro addresses 4M use of force lawsuit - FOX5 Vegas - KVVU


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 25, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Maybe Officer Izzo should find a new career if he can't even handle a 21 year old girl.
> 
> Metro addresses 4M use of force lawsuit - FOX5 Vegas - KVVU



Bro you're like, so cool. How you search the internet and post all this stuff about bad cops, its like, so awesome bro. You're like...making a difference bro. Like....you know...wait til the fucking cops see this they're gonna like...freak out bro!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 26, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtz said:
> ...



I accept your concession, child.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 26, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Officer Izzo should find a new career if he can't even handle a 21 year old girl.
> ...



You think he has to SEARCH?!  Dude...it pops up in the news feed on my phone about once a week!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 26, 2015)

About the time the so-called liberals on the NYC Council decided to try and start reining in the NYPD.

PressReader - Connecting People Through News


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 26, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



At that rate...52 cops a year out of 1, 000, 000 are bad. Thats....0.00005% of them????

Yeah..SOOOOO worth the riots and looting. 

There are about 1000 problems that are FAR more worrisome in America than "police brutality".


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 27, 2015)

Brown told the other officers at the scene he shot Davis with the Taser because he "did not want to touch that nasty (obscenity)," according to his plea agreement.

Prosecutors Ask for Prison for 2 Officers in Taser Case - ABC News


----------



## Ravi (Apr 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Officer Izzo should find a new career if he can't even handle a 21 year old girl.
> ...


Amazing that you claim there are so few and yet there are so many.


----------



## BullKurtz (Apr 27, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> I accept your concession, child.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 29, 2015)

Another, "Oh, I thought I saw a gun....."

Hector Morejon Unarmed Teen Shot Killed By Police Cried For His Mother Mommy Mommy Please Come


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 6, 2015)

Wow, what a proud representative of the boys in blue.

NC Cop Whose Free Coffee Spilled on Him Suing Starbucks - ABC News


----------



## bucs90 (May 6, 2015)

Ravi said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Theory of relativity.

Few vs many...compared to what? 

Compared to stories and vidoes of...say...firemen or accountant hurting people...yeah...theres a lot.

Compared to the 1, 000, 000 cops in America?  No. There isnt a lot. 10, 000 videos would still be only 1%.


----------



## Ravi (May 6, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


^ can't stop excusing corrupt police


----------



## bucs90 (May 6, 2015)

Ravi said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Not excusing. Just putting into context. I wouldnt smear Interstate 95 just because it has some occasional pot holes. Its a massive road. I wouldnt smear the military just because every year they have enlisted and officers who get arrested.  

You idiots wanna smear "all or most" cops. In reality its a tiny tiny problem.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (May 6, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Wow, what a proud representative of the boys in blue.
> 
> NC Cop Whose Free Coffee Spilled on Him Suing Starbucks - ABC News


Somehow I don't think we'll ever see a headline
"*NC Garbage Man Sues Starbucks Over Spilled Coffee*".

Why does him being a cop matter?  Seems you and ABC News have an agenda.


----------



## Ravi (May 6, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


You used those stupid analogies before.

Cops that cover up for bad cops suck just as bad. And there are way to many of them.


----------



## dannyboys (May 6, 2015)

People who are constantly screaming about how corrupt cops are have reason to hate cops. They are the ones the cops have to deal with. Drunks/thieves/women beaters/losers/thugs. Plain ordinary normal decent people never have anything to fear from the cops. They don't drive drunk or beat their wife or steal their neighbors fucking BBQ. They don't sell drugs and they don't go to places they know are crime infested shit-holes run by corrupt LIB negro city officials.
Cop haters are too fucking stupid to comprehend that any 'bad' cop just makes all good cop's jobs harder and more dangerous. Bad cops cost police departments money to settle claims. They take up too much time and effort. Bad cops are not tolerated in 99.999999% of any police force. When you work with someone who you have to trust with your life it's very easy to spot a bad/corrupt/cowardly/racist/violent cop. No 'good' cop wants to have a bad cop for a partner.
In every police force in the country there is a standard practise. If a cop informs their superiors that they do not want to partner with officer Smith they do not have to give any reason. It's an unwritten understanding.
The verbal conversation is noted on both officer's HR file. It's a red flag. If it happens a couple of times the HR team are soon finding out why.
"Officer Brown has been with the force for ten years. He's never had any problem. He's a straight honest solid cop anyone can depend on. Last month officer Brown was asked if he wanted to partner with officer Smith. He declined the offer."
Put a hundred cops in a room and within an hour every cop will know who's straight and who isn't. Bad cops are attracted to each other like flies to Al Sharpton's shit. A good cop can literally smell a bad cop a mile away.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 6, 2015)

Another coward with a badge

"Police said Webster, along with another officer, held Dickerson at gunpoint, ordered him to get on the ground, and then Webster kicked him in the head once, knocking him unconscious."

Dover Police Officer Indicted Kicked Man in the Head - WBOC-TV 16 Delmarvas News Leader FOX 21 -


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 6, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Plain ordinary normal decent people never have anything to fear from the cops.







Adam Greene Settles Police Beating Suit For 300 000 Nevada Officers Kicked Man In Diabetic Shock




> They don't drive drunk or beat their wife or steal their neighbors fucking BBQ. They don't sell drugs and they don't go to places they know are crime infested shit-holes run by corrupt LIB negro city officials.



Negro?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 6, 2015)

Sounds very Mafioso of him

Minneapolis police suspend cop who threatened to break suspect s legs Minnesota Public Radio News


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 7, 2015)

Another proud member of the Baltimore PD

POLICE: OFF-DUTY OFFICER BIT MAN'S GROIN DURING FIGHT News from The Associated Press


----------



## Ravi (May 7, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Another proud member of the Baltimore PD
> 
> POLICE: OFF-DUTY OFFICER BIT MAN'S GROIN DURING FIGHT News from The Associated Press


I thought Bucky was retired....or relieved of duty.


----------



## bucs90 (May 7, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Another coward with a badge
> 
> "Police said Webster, along with another officer, held Dickerson at gunpoint, ordered him to get on the ground, and then Webster kicked him in the head once, knocking him unconscious."
> 
> Dover Police Officer Indicted Kicked Man in the Head - WBOC-TV 16 Delmarvas News Leader FOX 21 -



So you're just the same without a badge?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 9, 2015)

Black homeowner calls police for help. They show up and shoot him.

Black homeowner shot in his own doorway by the cops HE called for help White sheriff fired on property owner while responding to burglary report Daily Mail Online


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 9, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Wow, what a proud representative of the boys in blue.
> 
> NC Cop Whose Free Coffee Spilled on Him Suing Starbucks - ABC News



His next cup should have plenty of ipecac in it!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 17, 2015)

Community refuses to let cops illegally arrest 14 year old girl

NYPD Officers Attempt to Arrest 14-Year-Old Girl- Community Doesn t Allow It The Free Thought Project


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 17, 2015)

Surprised the cop didn't just shoot a few of them.


----------



## bucs90 (May 17, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Black homeowner calls police for help. They show up and shoot him.
> 
> Black homeowner shot in his own doorway by the cops HE called for help White sheriff fired on property owner while responding to burglary report Daily Mail Online



Hey faggot...you didnt mention....the homeowner here matched the description of the armed suspects...and once the cops showed up...he came out and confronted the cops WITH A GUN.

And guess what...on the ambulance ride...the homeowner TOOK BLAME for it...saying he should've put the gun down and he knew the cops didnt mean to shoot him (the victim). This happened 5 miles from where I live. Your cop hate websites...well...just excluded those details I guess.

You must have missed that part. Was a white belt choking you out while you read it?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 17, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Black homeowner calls police for help. They show up and shoot him.
> ...



Let me guess.  You're typing this from under your bed because a black person is walking down the street, right?


----------



## bucs90 (May 18, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Nah. Im no pussy like you. Plus...why would I fear a black man? After all...I am a black man. 

 How long did it take for that white belt to tap you? Over/Under 2 minutes?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 18, 2015)

you idiots who continue to condemn cops based on one side of stories and 2 minutes of cell phone video crack me up. I'm sure that each and every one of you dipshits would cry foul if you were found guilty of a crime on such evidence.


----------



## bucs90 (May 18, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> you idiots who continue to condemn cops based on one side of stories and 2 minutes of cell phone video crack me up. I'm sure that each and every one of you dipshits would cry foul if you were found guilty of a crime on such evidence.



Yep. And just like rap mogul/cop hater Suge Knight. ..if their life was in danger...they'd run to cops and beg for protection. 

Suge Knight made a career on cop hating gangsta rap. Then...last year he was targeted in a gunfight.....he responded by running to a cop and hiding inside the cop car haha.

DontTazeMeBro would do the same. Hell...he'd shit his pants just putting on a uniform and being sent out on patrol in a rough hood.


----------



## Ravi (May 19, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


If you were black you'd have killed yourself long ago be caused you'd have been ashamed


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 19, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Plus...why would I fear a black man? After all...I am a black man



    



> How long did it take for that white belt to tap you? Over/Under 2 minutes?



The only belt you have is the one you wrap around your neck while you're whacking it.


----------



## bucs90 (May 19, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Plus...why would I fear a black man? After all...I am a black man
> ...



4 stripe purple. Won gold at grapplers quest open. Grapplers toy with guys like you.

And I am black. Im transracial.


----------



## bucs90 (May 19, 2015)

Ravi said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Not at all. Im proud of being black. Finally...transracialism is gonna be accepted in our more tolerant America.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 19, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Yeah, sure you're black.  That's why you spend so much time creating threads cutting down black people.  You said not that long ago you were Brazilian.  Which is it?


----------



## bucs90 (May 20, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Im transracial. Im several. I identify as black mostly...which is why I want my peers to clean their act up.

My skills on the mat are Brazilian (as is a few people in my family tree...originate in Recife). Youd see if we ever sparred.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 20, 2015)

Another bully who thinks he can assault and kidnap someone because of a finger gesture.

VIDEO Man Pepper-Sprayed Pulled from Vehicle and Arrested for Flipping the Bird The Free Thought Project


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 21, 2015)

Real hero here

Cop Punches 8 Month Pregnant Woman in the Stomach - Off The Grid


----------



## idb (May 21, 2015)

I note in another thread that TemplarKormac has argued that if people aren't happy with police brutality then the police should go on strike and show them what the alternative would look like without any policing at all.
In other words, in his world, cops should be free to act with complete impunity from the law without boundaries and everyone should stop scrutinising them.


----------



## bucs90 (May 21, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Real hero here
> 
> Cop Punches 8 Month Pregnant Woman in the Stomach - Off The Grid



If they are all so.bad...and police are a necessary function of society....then what are you waiting for coward? Go sign up. Go serve. Go show em all how its done.

If such a mass atrocity is occurring. ...and all you do about it is whine on USMB...what kind of man are you? A wannabe MMA poser sure. But is that all you'll ever be??


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



OK, I feel I must ask you this: are you currently stoned, sloshed, baked, medicated, wasted, whacked-out, smashed, snockered, lit, roached, feeling no pain, feelin' groovy, blasted, or otherwise under the influence of mind-altering drugs?


----------



## bucs90 (May 21, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



No. Why? Are you bigoted against transracial people? We are ready for full acceptance and tolerance.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 23, 2015)

Another killer cop gets off scot-free.  Executed two unarmed blacks in their car after his fellow thugs in blue riddled their car with over 100 bullets.

Cleveland officer not guilty in unarmed pair s killing - CNN.com


----------



## Ravi (May 23, 2015)

Maybe this Memorial Day we should all honor those killed wrongfully by the cops.


----------



## bucs90 (May 23, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Another killer cop gets off scot-free.  Executed two unarmed blacks in their car after his fellow thugs in blue riddled their car with over 100 bullets.
> 
> Cleveland officer not guilty in unarmed pair s killing - CNN.com



Maybe im wrong...but a 2000 pound car is a weapon when used as one.


You seem angry today. Another bad day on the mat with a white belt huh?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 23, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Another killer cop gets off scot-free.  Executed two unarmed blacks in their car after his fellow thugs in blue riddled their car with over 100 bullets.
> ...



They were sitting in their car, trapped, and unarmed, when he jumped up onto their hood and fired 14 bullets through the windshield for absolutely no reason.  Bear in mind, they had never done anything wrong either.  The cops started chasing them because their car backfired.

Naturally, you have no problem whatsoever with the indiscriminate execution of unarmed civilians by the Gestapo, particularly when they're minorities.


----------



## bucs90 (May 23, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Then how did 12 non cop citizens find him not guilty? Me thinks you left some facts out.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 23, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



They didn't.  A single judge did.  Appear you don't even know the facts, but that's hardly surprising.


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 24, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



No, but you did!


----------



## Katzndogz (May 24, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


After the car backfired, these two led the police on a high speed chase that lasted almost half an hour putting everyone in the vicinity at risk.

Had they just pulled over initially and explained about the backfire they would be alive today.

The officer who fired 14 shots through the windshield didn't get off because he was justified, but the prosecution could not prove that this officer delivered the shots that killed the two.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 24, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



I explained it 5 times already.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 24, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Real hero here
> 
> Cop Punches 8 Month Pregnant Woman in the Stomach - Off The Grid



so the only proof provided here is a clam that a video exists, but no actual video


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 25, 2015)

Look, another hero in blue

Watch a police officer Taser pepper-spray a man who is suffering a massive stroke.


----------



## bucs90 (May 25, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Look, another hero in blue
> 
> Watch a police officer Taser pepper-spray a man who is suffering a massive stroke.



I see this is about the 670th post in your thread...which is basically the greatest achievement of your pathetic life im sure. Over half are responses. But...even if all 670 posts in your life achievement thread were new cases of police wrongdoing. ..do you know what % that would be of all cop? If you had 100,000...you'd  expose 10% of cops. Thats all. 10, 000 a mere 1%.

1, 000 would get you 0.1% of cops smeared. But you dont even have that. Your life achievement thread shows what....a couple hundred? You monitor the internet 24/7 and this is all you got? You cant even smear over 0.1% of all cops?


Basically. ..the odds that a person will encounter a truly "bad cop" are so statistically tiny.....hell....the odds are better that you'd survive the first round vs a lightweight white belt...and THATS tiny!!!!


What a sad lonely life you lead. I'll give a fuck when you can show me that 10% of cops are corrupt or criminal. That's gonna require 100, 000 examples.. its gonna be time consuming. I suggest you instead focus on not being put to sleep in the gym.


----------



## bucs90 (May 25, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



So our court run by civilians found him not guilty.

The judge even said he refuses to offer the cop up "as a sacrifice" to the mob. He isnt guilty. Period.

Tragic. But they violently resisited arrest. You dont rampage through public in a 2000 pound hunk of steel to escape arrest. You do...and you roll the dice.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 25, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Look, another hero in blue
> ...



Yes, it's so statistically tiny which is why we find new examples every single day.  How long are you going to keep sticking to that narrative, loser?


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 26, 2015)

He is a bit like a child covering his ears and screaming, "LA-LA-LA-LA-LA!"


----------



## bucs90 (May 26, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Well...as long as the math holds to the actual definition of "statistically irrelevant"...as stated by scientific statisticians.

Allegations of police brutality are brought upon approximately 0.1-0.5% of America's cops each year. Thats a DOJ verified stat.

0.5% and below...are statistically irrelevant.

I can go find a pot hole on a US highway EVERY single day. Does it mean the highways are crumbling and need to be torn down? No. Not even a major problem. A pot hole will happen every....oh....hundred or two hundred miles?? Maybe more? No reason to dig up the whole highway.

Your life achievement thread hasnt even gotten 700 posts in...how long ago did you start it? And how many are new incidents...maybe half?

So let me guess....out of 1, 000, 000 humans employed as cops....every year 300-400 will misbehave.

SHOCKER haha!

Stop going full retard Jack. And for Gods sake...learn how to really fight. That kickboxing crap is gonna get you hurt in a real fight with a true fighter.


----------



## bucs90 (May 26, 2015)

DontTazeMeBro aka "Simple Jack"....even the anti cop group Cop Blocks own stats say that bad cops only amount to 1% of the force

Police Brutality Statistics Cop Block



I say again....statistically irrelevant. You are basically saying shut down 1, 000 miles of I-95 because you found a couple pot holes.

Never go full retard Jack.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 28, 2015)

Man threatens suicide so "heroes" in blue oblige him

Man Threatens Suicide Police Kill Him - The Daily Beast


----------



## bucs90 (May 28, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Man threatens suicide so "heroes" in blue oblige him
> 
> Man Threatens Suicide Police Kill Him - The Daily Beast



Newsflash to world: Cops arent doctors. Cops are mental health counselors. Cops are psychiatrists.

If you have a fucked up suicidal family memeber who needs mental health treatment...hire a doctor or psychologist.  Dont call 911. 

If you do call 911 and your fucked up suicidal family member A) has a weapon and B) doesnt cooperate with cops....bad shit is probably happening.

I dont know when society began thinking cops are mental health doctors. 

You wouldnt call the cable company when your car breaks down would you?


----------



## tigerred59 (May 28, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I'm a black ex-cop, and this is the real truth about race and policing*
by Redditt Hudson on May 28, 2015



On any given day, in any police department in the nation, 15 percent of officers will do the right thing no matter what is happening. Fifteen percent of officers will abuse their authority at every opportunity. The remaining 70 percent could go either way depending on whom they are working with.

*More on police brutality*



How systemic racism entangles all police officers — even black cops

Why do police so often see unarmed black men as threats?

When is it legal for a cop to kill you?

That's a theory from my friend K.L. Williams, who has trained thousands of officers around the country in use of force. Based on what I experienced as a black 


*everyone should read this article......Huff.post*


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 28, 2015)

There are just no words for this one...LINK.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 28, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> There are just no words for this one...LINK.



bucs90 will find a way to justify it.  I have no doubt he assaulted plenty of elderly people when he was a cop


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 28, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > There are just no words for this one...LINK.
> ...



But you admit you can't argue with his numbers. Yes, of course there are instances of actual police brutality, by a VERY small percentage of LEOs.


----------



## hipeter924 (May 29, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Man threatens suicide so "heroes" in blue oblige him
> ...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 29, 2015)

The Blue Mafia assaults another black person for no reason

Charlena Cooks thrown to ground with hands behind her back in video Daily Mail Online


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 1, 2015)

They were so concerned about his safety they shot him dead

Wife of Oklahoma pastor shot by trooper amid flooding challenges police account US news The Guardian


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 1, 2015)

They still haven't figured it out in St Louis

St. Louis Police Turn Stun Guns On Non-Violent Protesters Near Busch Stadium


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 2, 2015)

Sad to see supposedly grown people who never got over a juvenile, insecure fear of authority. One thing sure to get the arrested development losers over it instantly...


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 2, 2015)

DontTazeMeBro have you noticed yet how most of this board ignores this thread? I come to make fun of you. But thats all.

Your grandest life achievement...being mostly ignored. Sorry bro.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 5, 2015)

Graphic Body Cam Footage Shows Killer Cop as He Murders an Innocent Unarmed Man

Graphic Body Cam Footage Shows Killer Cop as He Murders an Innocent Unarmed Man The Free Thought Project


----------



## MikeK (Jun 5, 2015)

blastoff said:


> It's nowhere near the amount of black on black abuse in virtually every black hood in America, but, hey, knock yourself out over your pet thread.


What does "Black on Black" abuse have to do with oppressive and brutal conduct on the part of government agents, state and local police officers?


----------



## MikeK (Jun 5, 2015)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> The beating the cop gave was bad enough, but then to go and falsely charge the victim is really serious. And he would have gotten away with it if not for the video.


Charging the recipient of assault with assault is a common strategy the purpose of which is to circumvent being charged first.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 5, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Sad to see supposedly grown people who never got over a juvenile, insecure fear of authority. One thing sure to get the arrested development losers over it instantly...


^says the statist.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 5, 2015)

pismoe said:


> you might be right Ave Bear , like I say , I don't know but I don't like seeing whats happening in the USA .   Things in the USA sure seem different , worse as regards police .   I was born in 49 so I've seen lots of changes since I became aware of how things work in the early to middle 60s .


You and me, both!

Most discouraging is the rapidly rising authoritarian/dominant atmosphere which is largely facilitated by the _War on Drugs,_ an utterly ineffective, counterproductive farce which is wholly responsible for the militarization of the Nation's civilian police agencies and for the emergence of a virtual law-enforcement industrial complex with prison construction being one of the few remaining growth industries in America.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 5, 2015)

depotoo said:


> There are over 780,000 police officers in the  US.  Let's say we have 10 incidents per day  of over aggressive officers involving 15 officers, do you realize how many  are actually out there serving with dignity and honor?  That means that over 99.9%  serve honorably.
> 
> Sure, there are bad apples out there and we need to get rid of them but to taint the mass majority because of the minor few?  It isn't right.


When the "minor few" are identified, appropriately and publicly purged and/or punished, the "taint" will soon diminish and will eventually disappear.  But until then the innocent will carry the stain of those who are protected and defended by a defective system known as _"the Blue Wall."_


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 5, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Sad to see supposedly grown people who never got over a juvenile, insecure fear of authority. One thing sure to get the arrested development losers over it instantly...
> ...



No, says an adult.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 5, 2015)

auditor0007 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Illinois State Police protecting and serving the people.
> ...


Of course that's true.  But when we ignore a minor infringement on our Constitutional protections by agents of the State they invariably will move to the next step, then the next, and so on, until we eventually are living in a police state and wondering how it happened.  So although I don't always agree with the often unnecessarily provocative means of testing the limits of government authority I cannot ignore the need for it.

In this situation the transaction with the first cop was going along nicely.  The driver was being cooperative but was asking perfectly reasonable questions which the cop was calmly and intelligently attempting to answer.  But the driver's failure to submissively respond clearly infuriated the second cop who is a manifest example of the _authoritarian/dominant_ personality, a psychological frame of mind which is responsible for the vast majority of excessive force incidents and for the rising level of public resentment of police.  

Unfortunately it is not possible for a clinical psychologist to detect and identify the _authoritarian/dominant_ personality in the relatively brief period of time allotted to the typical pre-employment screening interview (60 -  90 minutes).  But if this driver would forward the tape of his encounter to the appropriate Internal Affairs unit, and that abusive cop was issued a stern warning and made to attend anger management sessions, the agency that employs him would very likely be avoiding potentially costly lawsuits.


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 5, 2015)

MikeK said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > There are over 780,000 police officers in the  US.  Let's say we have 10 incidents per day  of over aggressive officers involving 15 officers, do you realize how many  are actually out there serving with dignity and honor?  That means that over 99.9%  serve honorably.
> ...



So we should smear all black people who dont snitch on other blacks? Should we smear all teachers just because a few are pedophiles?

Funny. You want human cops to not act how all humans typically act.


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 5, 2015)

MikeK said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



PDs already do that. Its done in private. Which is why you dont see it.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 5, 2015)

public servants should be held to the highest standards no matter if police or teachers as they are trusted to do the correct thing ALL the time .    Just a comment .


----------



## MikeK (Jun 5, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> So...if we had 10 bad cop stories a day, every day, for a year, that's 3,650. Bad right?
> 
> Out of 1,000,000 cops.
> 
> Whats that.....0.3%


Does that mean the 3% should be ignored?


----------



## depotoo (Jun 5, 2015)

Of course not, and I doubt it is even 3%.  But what is outrageous is to broad  brush the other 97+% with that one stroke.  Do you think they deserve that?





MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > So...if we had 10 bad cop stories a day, every day, for a year, that's 3,650. Bad right?
> ...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 5, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Of course not, and I doubt it is even 3%.  But what is outrageous is to broad  brush the other 97+% with that one stroke.  Do you think they deserve that?



Absolutely, because the so-called "good" ones rarely ever step forward to stop the bad ones.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 5, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Of course not, and I doubt it is even 3%.  But what is outrageous is to broad  brush the other 97+% with that one stroke.  Do you think they deserve that?
> ...


And therein lies the problem.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 5, 2015)

How do you know what goes on behind closed doors?  You don't.





Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Of course not, and I doubt it is even 3%.  But what is outrageous is to broad  brush the other 97+% with that one stroke.  Do you think they deserve that?
> ...


----------



## MikeK (Jun 5, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> So we should smear all black people who dont snitch on other blacks?


Black people, per se, are not uniformed, trained peace officers who are sworn to conform with a specific standard of conduct.



> Should we smear all teachers just because a few are pedophiles?


A few?  No.  But when a continuing series of examples begins to manifest the entire profession will be unavoidably stained.



> Funny. You want human cops to not act how all humans typically act.


Your occupation calls for an exceptionally high level of constraints.  Your status as a human being does not permit you to ignore those constraints.  There are aspects of the job you probably don't like, which even more probably includes those constraints.  

Owing to a broad divergence of personalities, dealing with the public is never easy.  Being a cop does not mean ordinary public demeanor must conform to _your_ personal level of tolerance.  You exist to serve the public, not to be served by them.  Your individual emotional makeup has no acceptable bearing on the performance of the duties you are paid to perform.  

Too few cops are aware of the importance of stoicism which is essential to the proper and most effective performance of their job.  They endeavor to maintain their individuality while wearing a uniform -- which is like trying to put a round peg into a square hole.  It is the formula for trouble.  

Either wear the uniform, or don't.


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 5, 2015)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > So we should smear all black people who dont snitch on other blacks?
> ...



Haha thats some idealistic college coffee lounge thinking there. You dont know much about the real world or the cops who keep some sort of stability in it. 

A few truths for you.

50% of cops quit before year 5. So...most patrol cops spend down time working on a resume because the job isnt for everyone and it washes people out fast.

Those cops want to lay low until they can quit. 

The "bad cops"? Like any criminal...they're sneaky and dont do their dirt where many witnesses see. THAT is where your logic fails. You assume all cops see what the criminal cop does. They dont. Like all criminals...they hide their crimes. 


So much like Dont Ask Dont Tell....most street cops are disgruntled and looking for a new career. The job is incredibly tough and unless you've done it you cant understand.  They dont give a fuck what the cop two streets down is doing...and they dont care to find out. The career guys work their way off patrol quick. Into a detective or swat position.  And get promoted off patrol. 

And thats reality.

You imagine some dark cigar smoke filled room like the movies where all the cops go to share plot their cover ups. Thats all Hollywood myth.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 5, 2015)

I don't imagine any dark cigar smoke filled room , I imagine that its pretty much like it is and it looks like you confirm my thinking Bucs .  For that reason it seems to me that cameras , vigilance and watching , reporting , suing Police and cities is a good for citizens to do when there is Police misconduct .


----------



## MikeK (Jun 5, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> [...]
> 
> So much like Dont Ask Dont Tell....most street cops are disgruntled and looking for a new career. The job is incredibly tough and unless you've done it you cant understand.  They dont give a fuck what the cop two streets down is doing...and they dont care to find out. The career guys work their way off patrol quick. Into a detective or swat position.  And get promoted off patrol.
> 
> [...]


Because of my occupation I was closely familiar with the New York City Police and Correction Departments (as was my late wife) and it is very likely that I have come in contact with more cops than you have.  Your commentary suggests that you worked for a comparatively low-paid, under-staffed, overworked, small-town department in which the job is not worth keeping.  Because I can tell you that within my twenty-five years experience it was very rare for a New York City Police or Correction Officer to quit the job.  In fact I've heard about a number of those who were terminated for misconduct breaking down and crying after putting the badge and gun on the desk.  

And NYPD is not the highest-salaried police department in the U.S.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 5, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Of course not, and I doubt it is even 3%.  But what is outrageous is to broad  brush the other 97+% with that one stroke.  Do you think they deserve that?
> ...


Sort of like mods...huh?


----------



## MikeK (Jun 5, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> [...]
> 
> So much like Dont Ask Dont Tell....most street cops are disgruntled and looking for a new career. The job is incredibly tough and unless you've done it you cant understand.  They dont give a fuck what the cop two streets down is doing...and they dont care to find out. The career guys work their way off patrol quick. Into a detective or swat position.  And get promoted off patrol.
> 
> [...]


While most cops bitch and complain a lot they love the job, not only because the pay and benefits are far better than in any other occupation they could qualify for, but because of the _identity_ it assigns to them.  The badge and the authority it imparts sets them apart from the majority of their social contemporaries.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 5, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> [...]
> 
> 50% of cops quit before year 5. So...most patrol cops spend down time working on a resume because the job isnt for everyone and it washes people out fast.
> 
> [...]


And go where?  

The average NYPD officer has a high-school diploma or is a one or two-year college dropout.  Their present starting salary is around $46k and rises to $50k after 3 years.  They can retire at half-pay after only twenty years.  They receive 30 paid vacation days a year, unlimited sick leave, free hospitalization and dental benefits.  Last but by no means least, the badge -- the jewel in the crown that makes them agents of the State and sets them apart from ordinary citizens.  For many if not most cops, the identity alone is worth another $25k a year.  

So where do all these disgruntled, resigning cops go?  FedEx?  The local gas company?  A security guard agency?


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 5, 2015)

It's scary to see things like this...


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 6, 2015)

it becomes a police state when 

they dont give a crap 

if they are on camera or not


----------



## MikeK (Jun 6, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> It's scary to see things like this...


Americano; 

This is an extremely interesting photo.  Can you point to some info on the circumstances?   What did this driver do?  Who are these cops and why is he being menaced with a rifle?

Do you know?

Thanks.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## hipeter924 (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## bucs90 (Jun 6, 2015)

I see this thread has deteriorated to juvenile level now. No surprise.  Thats common among cop haters.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 6, 2015)

MikeK said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > It's scary to see things like this...
> ...





> ROSEVILLE, CA –Innocent citizens traveling down public streets had a terrifying experience when they were forced through a warrantless government checkpoint in which armed men pointed guns at their heads while they proved their innocence.  Police were looking for a suspect in a recent shooting and were using the opportunity to roll out aggressive checkpoints.



*Innocent citizens held at gunpoint in terrifying California checkpoints*


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 6, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> I see this thread has deteriorated to juvenile level now. No surprise.  Thats common among cop haters.



 Cop haters? Or what cops became?

Since when is DoD job to militarize local police departments? Why local police departments need armored vehicles like these?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 7, 2015)

all they can do is cast innuendo Americano , some people want a standing military type force in the USA .   Americans though can see the danger in that style of policing and I'm glad that they do .


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 7, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > I see this thread has deteriorated to juvenile level now. No surprise.  Thats common among cop haters.
> ...



Easy answer.

1- Police need armored vehicles at times. People shoot at them. Especially SWAT teams. Look up the Pittsburgh SWAT shootout 2009 for example. Their armored vehicle saved many lives that day.

2- Publicly sold  Armored cars are VERY expensive. 250-500k for a good one. Thats a lot of tax payer money. The military has thousands of them....for FREE. 

If police start driving Abrams tanks and shooting homes with the massive artillery cannons...then ill be concerned.

But an UNARMED vehicle that happens to be a military armored surplus vehicle? So what. Its a big ass truck with armor. 

People who are getting shot...are mostly being shot by patrol cops with pistols. Not SWAT teams and certainly not by tanks...because no one is driving a "tank" as you idiots call it.

Deep down...I think its just deep insecurity on your part. Problems with authority.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 7, 2015)

with a standing military type police force , its hard to apply 'posse comitatus ' so its a way around the long standing ' posse comitatus ' rule / law .


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 7, 2015)

pismoe said:


> all they can do is cast innuendo Americano , some people want a standing military type force in the USA .   Americans though can see the danger in that style of policing and I'm glad that they do .



You have no clue what you're talking about.

A "militarized" police force has been tried in the past. It is called "professional policing" as a didifferent approach over community policing. What is it like? VERY strict and disciplined. ..just like the military.  And thus...LESS corruption.  LESS incidents of bad shootings...bc cops were more disciplined and trained harder under stress.

Want less corruption?  Want cops that panic less under stress? Want cops who are very disciplined?  Militarized approach USED to do that. Its the root of why police are classified as a "paramilitary" force. Every nation on Earth has used  "paramilitary" structure for police.

But you'd rather have guidance counselors with guns.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 7, 2015)

thing is that the USA police are being militarized , as shown by this thread and other police themed threads , you like that militarization but the vast majority of posters do not .  We'll see what happens as time goes by Bucs !!


----------



## pismoe (Jun 7, 2015)

yes , other countries should be the model for the USA , well I disagree . USA should be the model for the rest of the world Bucs !!


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 7, 2015)

pismoe said:


> thing is that the USA police are being militarized , as shown by this thread and other police themed threads , you like that militarization but the vast majority of posters do not .  We'll see what happens as time goes by Bucs !!



How old are you? You seem very young.

You need to understand something.  "Militarization" is a catch word people use who usually just dont like cops. 

Police arent flying F16s or driving Abrams tanks. They dont have battleships on lakes and harbors . They dont use frag grenades or shoot missiles. They are in almost no way "militarized".

Do cops shoot guns? Obviously.  Do they get into hand to hand fights? All the time. Do they get attacked by violent people? Often.

So YES...when it comes to human conflict...there is SOME overlap in how humans in the military and police are trained and equipped for some jobs.

So...why does the military carry an M4 rifle? Its FAR more accurate than a pistol or shotgun.

So...when cops may be getting into a shootout...WHY wouldnt they carry the most accurate gun? Afterall...missing can hit an innocent bystander. 

Armored cars? Of course. If some nut is taking hostages or shooting up a school....go in a car thats armored. Its safer...AND evacuations of innocents is more speedy because the armored car can roll right up. And the military has a shit ton of these armored vehicles...and they're free.


Make sense?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm old enough to remember police from the 60s , police were alright !!   Police have escalated as shown by the guy that was STOPPED because he flipped the bird . That's not right because flipping the bird is legal . Cops have AR rifles and shotguns , high cap pistols and that's cool as their taxpaying employers have AR's and shotguns . I only object to attitude shown by the cop that pulled over a finger flipping motorist because he thinks that he is SPECIAL Bucs !!


----------



## pismoe (Jun 7, 2015)

I don't like seeing military vehicles on Americas streets as the use of military vehicles and equip breeds , encourages the ATTITUDE that many police have Bucs .  Police are supposed to be employees of the taxpayer rather than the 'kings men' bossing around and punishing finger flipping ' subjects' on Americas streets Bucs .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 7, 2015)

and the military vehicles , he11 they are paid for by taxpayers and should be sold to taxpayers that want them same as was done in the past with old Army DUCKS and old military surplus jeeps , Garands , 45s and M1 carbines , etc , etc !!


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 7, 2015)

pismoe said:


> I'm old enough to remember police from the 60s , police were alright !!   Police have escalated as shown by the guy that was STOPPED because he flipped the bird . That's not right because flipping the bird is legal . Cops have AR rifles and shotguns , high cap pistols and that's cool as their taxpaying employers have AR's and shotguns . I only object to attitude shown by the cop that pulled over a finger flipping motorist because he thinks that he is SPECIAL Bucs !!



Yes. You just made my point. Back then...police command staff and sergeants were mostly military vets from WW2, Korea, Vietnam. Police departments were very strict and disciplined.  "Militarized". The push for Mayberry style cops came in the 80-90s with "community policing". 

So now...some cops do shit like the bird flip arrest. Why? NO fear of strict discipline. 

Its not the military.  Our law defines that.

But it is a force of men and women...armed with guns...sent into areas where conflict with other humans is inevitable.  Performance under stress and danger is inevitable. Not daily. But unannounced it could happen any hour any day. "Militarized" command structure and discipline should be applauded.  Guns that increase accuracy...and safety for bystanders...should be applauded. Vehicles that keep officers and victims safe...while also not using much tax payer money to aquire...is a good thing. 

I just dont see the problem. Green uniforms dont scare me. Its just clothing. A gun is just a gun. If cops start flying F15s or driving M1 tanks with massive cannons...then ill object.


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 7, 2015)

pismoe said:


> I don't like seeing military vehicles on Americas streets as the use of military vehicles and equip breeds , encourages the ATTITUDE that many police have Bucs .  Police are supposed to be employees of the taxpayer rather than the 'kings men' bossing around and punishing finger flipping ' subjects' on Americas streets Bucs .



Again...DISCIPLINE. I agree attitude is everything.  And we've softened our police academies. Military style discipline fixes it. I agree there...SOME police academies are failing there. 

No one on a SWAT team should be on it without a lot of discipline.


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 7, 2015)

pismoe said:


> and the military vehicles , he11 they are paid for by taxpayers and should be sold to taxpayers that want them same as was done in the past with old Army DUCKS and old military surplus jeeps , Garands , 45s and M1 carbines , etc , etc !!



I have no problem with that. Any surplus military gear available to cops should also be available for purchase by any non felon citizen. 

However...if the Bloods gang and Black Panthers roll in MRAPS...cops will need to have a plan to take one out if needed. Remember the whacko who stole a tank in California?  Cops were hopeless.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 7, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> *Innocent citizens held at gunpoint in terrifying California checkpoints*


Americano,

Thank you for posting this info.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 7, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Again...DISCIPLINE. I agree attitude is everything.  And we've softened our police academies. Military style discipline fixes it. I agree there...SOME police academies are failing there.
> 
> No one on a SWAT team should be on it without a lot of discipline.


I agree.  Training, with specific regard to _Procedure,_ is where much of the problem lies.  Equally at fault is inadequate or plainly improper supervision.  These deficits can be corrected, which I have no doubt will substantially eliminate much of the existing problems with police misconduct.  

while the vast majority of cops are perfectly capable of performing properly and appropriately they are for the most part inadequately trained, supervised, and disciplined.  These deficiencies are self-evident in the readily apparent laissez-faire conduct of individuals in uniform.  

While I am a strong advocate of unions I believe those "benevolent associations" which in fact are police unions are inappropriately empowered in that they serve mainly to enable their membership to evade punishment for serious misconduct.  The purpose of any union is to prevent exploitation and mistreatment of employees by employers, not to defend misconduct on the part of employees by participating in "job actions" (work slowdowns), etc., which we now see happening in Baltimore and elsewhere.  

If these unions do not assume a responsible posture and limit their defensive actions on behalf of obvious misconduct the time will come when the federal government will step in, censure them, and possibly dissolve them as a necessary action in the interest of public safety.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 7, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> I have no problem with that. Any surplus military gear available to cops should also be available for purchase by any non felon citizen.
> 
> However...if the Bloods gang and Black Panthers roll in MRAPS...cops will need to have a plan to take one out if needed. Remember the whacko who stole a tank in California?  Cops were hopeless.


While a very marginal segment of National Guard troops were deployed to Vietnam, Bush Jr. expanded on the practice by using major segments of National Guard troops to invade Iraq, thereby seriously limiting the availability of Guard troops to respond to internal situations occurring beyond the ability of local and state police to contain.  Thus the subsequent militarization of civilian police agencies -- which is a bad idea because it confuses the agencies' personnel as to their purpose and limitations.

The American public doesn't need militarized police.  They need properly trained and oriented civilian police agencies and a readily available National Guard to deal with situations which are beyond the capabilities of civilian cops.

We don't want this Nineteen Eighty Four stuff:


----------



## prison/con.net (Jun 7, 2015)

the dope laws are WRONG, folks. It's none of anyone else's business what an adult puts into or takes out of his own body.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 7, 2015)

prison/con.net said:


> the dope laws are WRONG, folks. It's none of anyone else's business what an adult puts into or takes out of his own body.


You're quite right!

The drug war resides at the root of America's law-enforcement problems.  The police have become militarized because of this major administrative blunder.  They are preoccupied with enforcing drug laws in spite of the fact that their efforts have produced and are producing zero effect on the use and availability of recreational drugs.


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 7, 2015)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > I have no problem with that. Any surplus military gear available to cops should also be available for purchase by any non felon citizen.
> ...



National Guard troops are trained more for war than domestic policing. Im not sure why'd you'd prefer a part time Guard infantry unit policing a US city over a full time police department. Seems the risk to citizens would he greater with part timers who are mostly trained in war fighting...whereas a cop's instincts are policing....not war fighting.


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 7, 2015)

MikeK said:


> prison/con.net said:
> 
> 
> > the dope laws are WRONG, folks. It's none of anyone else's business what an adult puts into or takes out of his own body.
> ...



I agree mostly. Weed should be legal. Drug gangs carry big guns and are vicious.  Cant blame cops for arming up...but yeah...it was big time response to it. We absolutely need drug reform. Legally prescribed drugs do as much if not more harm to society than weed or acid. 

Good convo. Glad to trade ideas with someone of another perspective who is logical and makes good points.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 7, 2015)

pismoe said:


> all they can do is cast innuendo Americano , some people want a standing military type force in the USA .   Americans though can see the danger in that style of policing and I'm glad that they do .


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 7, 2015)

pismoe said:


> I'm old enough to remember police from the 60s , police were alright !!   Police have escalated as shown by the guy that was STOPPED because he flipped the bird . That's not right because flipping the bird is legal . Cops have AR rifles and shotguns , high cap pistols and that's cool as their taxpaying employers have AR's and shotguns . I only object to attitude shown by the cop that pulled over a finger flipping motorist because he thinks that he is SPECIAL Bucs !!



I understand that criminals today are more dangerous. But still, I don't think there is enough justification that every single village or town is in need for swat team or armored vehicles. Atop that, counties have them, sheriffs, states. Atop that there are FBI, DEA, DHS, even freaking USDA purchased submachine guns for their agents.

On the other hand...


----------



## hipeter924 (Jun 7, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > all they can do is cast innuendo Americano , some people want a standing military type force in the USA .   Americans though can see the danger in that style of policing and I'm glad that they do .


 The guy on the top of the third carrier looks like Rick Moranis, just a bigger helmet and he would fit right in with Spaceballs:


----------



## MikeK (Jun 8, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> National Guard troops are trained more for war than domestic policing.


That was not always the case.  

The Kent State (college campus) incident occurred as evidence of a change in training policies -- which came about as the direct result of Guard troops being deployed to Vietnam.  According to a cousin who served in the National Guard prior to the shift in training policy (1950s era) the training emphasis was on riot and crowd control and community occupation.  



> Im not sure why'd you'd prefer a part time Guard infantry unit policing a US city over a full time police department. Seems the risk to citizens would he greater with part timers who are mostly trained in war fighting...whereas a cop's instincts are policing....not war fighting.


Deployment of the National Guard in situations like Baltimore would be a matter of necessity, not preference.  It would be a temporary situation in which the Guard would _supplement_ local police, not replace them, and they would be withdrawn as soon as order is restored.    

The reason for avoiding militarization of civilian police is the effect it has on the ultimate disposition of the militarized police toward the civilian population.  Many behaviorists believe the circumstances we are seeing today, i.e., the manifest _disconnection_ of the police from the civilian social order via an exaggerated authoritarian disposition, is the result of the military mentality seeping into a para-military occupation.  

The effect of this circumstance leads to such major occurrences as the cop who shot the fleeing subject in the back seven times and the relatively minor example of the idiot cop who pursued and pepper-sprayed (assaulted) a harmless finger-waving jerk.  Those are just two examples of an unmistakable trend.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 14, 2015)

Another hero protecting the serving the shit out of a 13 year old kid for skateboarding.

Horrifying Video Shows Cop Choking 13-Year-old Boy as He Tasers Him in the Spine Punk Rock Libertarians


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 14, 2015)

NYPD harasses and assaults another brown man for essentially no reason at all and jokes about it.

Bronx man to sue over unexplained arrest alleged injury - NY Daily News


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 14, 2015)

Arkansas cops assault legally blind black man claiming they felt threatened by him

Video Shows Arkansas Cops Slamming Cooperative Blind Black Man to the Ground Alternet


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 14, 2015)

What I have noticed is peoples attitude toward the police is becoming much the same as it is toward lawyers you don't trust them you trash them and criticize them until you need one then that attitude changes dramatically.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 14, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> What I have noticed is peoples attitude toward the police is becoming much the same as it is toward lawyers you don't trust them you trash them and criticize them until you need one then that attitude changes dramatically.



Well, the police have themselves to blame for a lot of that.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 14, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Arkansas cops assault legally blind black man claiming they felt threatened by him
> 
> Video Shows Arkansas Cops Slamming Cooperative Blind Black Man to the Ground Alternet





This just in: Message Board User obsessively touts his arrested development fear of authority; refuses to grow up.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 14, 2015)

Lets make sure we are on the same page here. Are we jumping on the bash cops bandwagon because it is popular, right? All the focus on bad cops/racist cops couldn't possibly be just...a symptom of bad reportage and  fixated liberal media with a ax to grind? Na, not in a million years. Folks Like Brian Wilson, Dan Rather, People don't put an agenda first and  facts second, do they? THEY ARE THE MEDIA! So is the national inquirer and TMZ.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 14, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > What I have noticed is peoples attitude toward the police is becoming much the same as it is toward lawyers you don't trust them you trash them and criticize them until you need one then that attitude changes dramatically.
> ...


No actually they are to blame for only a small part of that the main problem is media that takes what are a small number of incidents when you realize how many police officers there are across the nation and try to protray their actions as representative of the majority of police officers. Any police officer who crossses the line should be delt with switfly but fairly and you don't come down on the entire force because of the actions of a few they did that in Balitmore and we see how that's working out.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 14, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> No actually they are to blame for only a small part of that the main problem is media that takes what are a small number of incidents when you realize how many police officers there are across the nation and try to protray their actions as representative of the majority of police officers. Any police officer who crossses the line should be delt with switfly but fairly and you don't come down on the entire force because of the actions of a few they did that in Balitmore and we see how that's working out.


What you've said would be true if it were the habit of the _good_ cops to openly censure and purge the _bad_ ones.  But it isn't.  In fact with very few exceptions it is in the nature of virtually all cops to defend and make excuses for rogue cops like Eric Casebolt and so many others who are caught red-handed by a camera lens. 

The simple truth is the militarization of American police, which is a direct consequence of the drug war, has transformed what once was an extension of the public sector into an entity unto itself, an insular authoritarian cult with a universal _them vs us_ disposition.  And the more militarized they become the more distant from the civilian mainstream they will drift. 

The simple fact is the police are agents of the State whose primary function is to _protect and serve_ -- the rich and powerful.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 14, 2015)

MikeK said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > No actually they are to blame for only a small part of that the main problem is media that takes what are a small number of incidents when you realize how many police officers there are across the nation and try to protray their actions as representative of the majority of police officers. Any police officer who crossses the line should be delt with switfly but fairly and you don't come down on the entire force because of the actions of a few they did that in Balitmore and we see how that's working out.
> ...


There was not a single cop that I saw that defended Eric Casebolts actions which included the Mckinney chief of police the only thing most cops want when one of their own is accused is to get the facts first before passing judgement. The exact thing that didn't happen in Freguson when the officer was convicted in the press mainly off the media pushed false hands up don't shoot narrative.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 16, 2015)

And once again the taxpayers will have to foot the bill.  This pay out should come straight out of the Philadelphia PD's pension fund.

Philly to pay 490 000 to family of man killed by rogue cop


----------



## MikeK (Jun 16, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> There was not a single cop that I saw that defended Eric Casebolts actions which included the Mckinney chief of police the only thing most cops want when one of their own is accused is to get the facts first before passing judgement. The exact thing that didn't happen in Freguson when the officer was convicted in the press mainly off the media pushed false hands up don't shoot narrative.


Except for the McKinney Police Chief I didn't read commentary on the Casebolt debacle from one single rank and file cop.  If you did, please point me to the link.

Thanks.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 16, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> And once again the taxpayers will have to foot the bill.  This pay out should come straight out of the Philadelphia PD's pension fund.
> 
> Philly to pay 490 000 to family of man killed by rogue cop



That guy was CLEARLY guilty of murder, but I fail to see how the city was held responsible. He wasn't on duty at the time, and he wasn't acting as an agent of the state.

He is a clear example of someone who never should have been hired as a LEO though, so I suppose that is one line of thinking.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 16, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > And once again the taxpayers will have to foot the bill.  This pay out should come straight out of the Philadelphia PD's pension fund.
> ...



Yeah, that's actually a good point.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 17, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...




That's my problem with half these cases. These guys fight with the cops, knowing that they have a good chance of a payday if they get hurt.

Now in cases like above where the LEO was just a straight up asshole, I don't give a shit if he was a LEO or not, fry his ass. but when it's a legitimate arrest and a ramped up level of force has to be used to effect that arrest and a suspect gets hurt, too fucking bad says I.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 17, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Yeah, that's actually a good point.


While I'm sure there are some rank and file cops who are personally critical of Casebolt's conduct their willingness to speak out on it is impeded by the _Blue Wall of Silence,_ an internal circumstance which stigmatizes any cop who publicly criticizes other cops as a "rat."  In the simplest terms it may be said that police in America, largely as the consequence of their powerful unions, have evolved into a universally insular, _us-against-them,_ cult.


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 17, 2015)

MikeK said:
			
		

> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > There was not a single cop that I saw that defended Eric Casebolts actions which included the Mckinney chief of police the only thing most cops want when one of their own is accused is to get the facts first before passing judgement. The exact thing that didn't happen in Freguson when the officer was convicted in the press mainly off the media pushed false hands up don't shoot narrative.
> ...


In fairness...virtually every legit police department has strict policy about rank and file officers publicly commenting on issues of their department. 

Itd be like a Private in the Marines going on Fox to comment on his opinions of Obamas war leadership.


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 17, 2015)

MikeK said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, that's actually a good point.
> ...



Its internal policy. The business world has it too. The mail clerk at Microsoft isnt allowed to go on TV and rip the actions of Microsoft.  And the military.  Privates dont go on Fox and rip their upcoming deployment.  

That isnt unique to police work.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jun 17, 2015)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Taz, you say you don't trust your local police department. I trust my local police department and pretty much every other LEO in this country a thousand times more than I trust all but a small handful of people whom I personally know. Hell, I trust them more than a majority of my family members.
> ...




Thats crazy..Those fat ass cops were upset they had to jog to catch up with her


----------



## MikeK (Jun 17, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Its internal policy. The business world has it too. The mail clerk at Microsoft isnt allowed to go on TV and rip the actions of Microsoft.  And the military.  Privates dont go on Fox and rip their upcoming deployment.
> 
> That isnt unique to police work.


What exactly do you mean by the mail clerk at Microsoft _"isn't allowed"_ to criticize Microsoft?  What, specifically, would happen to him?

Please don't compare civilian police operations with military deployments.  Because it's screwballs like Casebolt who think along those lines.  And I don't believe Casebolt has always harbored his presently bizarre orientation. I believe he's acquired it over time in gradual stages, mainly by mimicking the behavior of other screwball cops who haven't been exposed yet.  

And I'll wager you know of a few -- or more than a few.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 17, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> In fairness...virtually every legit police department has strict policy about rank and file officers publicly commenting on issues of their department.


What are the penalties for telling the truth?



> Itd be like a Private in the Marines going on Fox to comment on his opinions of Obamas war leadership.


What civilian police department do you know of that resembles the Marine Corps, either functionally or administratively?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jun 17, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Former Prince George’s County police officer James Harrison was found guilty of second-degree assault and was given a one-year suspended sentence in December of 2012 for the brutal beating of a UMD student, which was caught on video in 2010.
> 
> Harrison only ended up serving 30 days of home confinement.
> 
> ...




Wow

_"It sends a message that they (the police) can do whatever they want," McKenna, now a second-year law student, said Tuesday. "If they can get away with beating me up on national TV for doing nothing, it really makes me scared for what's going to happen to those in a dark alley when the cameras aren't shining."

Jon Erzen, a spokesman for the Office of the State's Attorney, said prosecutors, too, were surprised that the judge set aside the jury's verdict in the case.

"They (jurors) said Mr. Harrison's actions were not acceptable policing and they were criminal," Erzen said Tuesday.

Harrison retired with a full pension before his trial, but now with his felony criminal record cleared - there is a chance he could go back into police work. Harrison's lawyer did not return calls Tuesday seeking comment.

McKenna collected a $2 million dollar settlement from the police department to drop a civil lawsuit in the case, but his attorney was fuming Tuesday over the criminal conviction being overturned.

_
Read more: Police officer s conviction tossed out in UMD beating case caught on video WJLA.com 
Follow us: @ABC7News on Twitter | WJLATV on Facebook

The good old Justice system...working for the people


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 17, 2015)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > In fairness...virtually every legit police department has strict policy about rank and file officers publicly commenting on issues of their department.
> ...



You dont get my point. Almost any organization of any type has internal policies forbidding low level employees from publicly speaking out critically about organization issues. Private business. Police. Military.  Law firms. McDonalds. Name one...they have it. Its common. 

If a Microsoft mail clerk showed up on CNN rippint Microsoft employees and accusing them of corruption and ripping some recent action by the company...hes probably fired.


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 17, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Former Prince George’s County police officer James Harrison was found guilty of second-degree assault and was given a one-year suspended sentence in December of 2012 for the brutal beating of a UMD student, which was caught on video in 2010.
> ...



Wow what? That a 1st time offender got off easy in court? Thats how the system works. Want cops treated like everyone else....dont bitch then when they are.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 17, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> You dont get my point. Almost any organization of any type has internal policies forbidding low level employees from publicly speaking out critically about organization issues. Private business. Police. Military.  Law firms. McDonalds. Name one...they have it. Its common.
> 
> If a Microsoft mail clerk showed up on CNN ripping Microsoft employees and accusing them of corruption and ripping some recent action by the company...hes probably fired.


Has this hypothetical mail clerk presented evidence in support of his claims?  Or is he voicing his opinion?  

And do mail clerks typically belong to powerful unions and have all sorts of civil service protections?


----------



## MikeK (Jun 17, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Wow what? That a 1st time offender got off easy in court? Thats how the system works. Want cops treated like everyone else....dont bitch then when they are.


A first-time drug offender, shoplifter, prostitute, or perpetrator of some other relatively minor offense in which no one is seriously harmed is likely to be treated with leniency.  But what I saw in that video is an example of unprovoked, malicious, aggravated battery.  And in spite of the fact that I was a productive professional and I have an impeccable record, if I were to knock down some innocent person and beat him with a stick you know damn well I would be very lucky to get off with a six-month minimum sentence.

In New York State the usual minimum sentence for aggravated battery is anywhere from one to ten years, depending on circumstances and the defendant's background.

So little by little you are revealing your detachment from the civilian mainstream, a circumstance which is believed to have a potentially damaging psychological effect when a subject is removed (retires) from an habituated status of presumptive exceptionalism and is unexpectedly cast into a relatively ordinary (civilian) status.  So in the interest of caution I will advise you of an ironic observation which is commonly heard at NYPD retirement dinners, which is, _"When you're out -- you're out!"  

Only they know what it means.

(Excerpt)

Retired officers are those who officially retired from police work after completing the required number of years prescribed by their departments. Our reasoning is based on the proposition that police work is a cohesive occupation and officers develop a strong bond with coworkers *and with the status of the job itself* (Violanti, 1992). Separating from police work, even prior to an official retirement, may have an impact on psychologi-cal well-being (Violanti, 1992; Pole, Kulkami, Bernstein, & Kaufmann, 2006). However, it is likely that the majority of separated officers in this study were officially retired, given their mean age of 55.3 years. Current workers were defined as actively employed or died while working.mEtHOd The mortality cohort consisted of officers (n = 3,228) who worked a minimum of five years for the Buffalo Police Department, New York, between January 1, 1950 and De-cember 31, 2005.  A portion of this cohort was involved in a comprehensive study on police stress and health (Violanti, Vena, Burchfiel, Sharp, Miller, Andrew, Dorn, et al, 2006). Officers who did not have birth data, hire date, or date of termination (n = 142), and officers who worked less than 5 years (n = 54) were excluded from the original data set (N = 3,424). Sources of follow-up included the benefit and pension programs of the city of Buffalo, the New York State Retire-ment System, New York State Vital Statistics Division, Buf-falo Police employment records, Buffalo Police Association publications, obituaries, and the National Death Index.  Death certificates were coded by state nosologists according to the International Classification of Diseases (ICD) revision for suicide in effect at the time of death (ICD codes E950-E959; suicide and self inflicted injury).  Codes were subsequently converted for analysis to the 8th ICD Revision.

Is suicide higher among separated retired police officers an epidemiological investigation. - ResearchGate

(Close)

_


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 17, 2015)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > You dont get my point. Almost any organization of any type has internal policies forbidding low level employees from publicly speaking out critically about organization issues. Private business. Police. Military.  Law firms. McDonalds. Name one...they have it. Its common.
> ...



Well...we can both play that. Who are these hypothetical cops who wont speak out? If you can list any...then they obviously spoke out.

And yes...if that clerk had evidence of wrongdoing and went on TV with it...his career is over. In fact...its why whistle blower laws were even passed.


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 17, 2015)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow what? That a 1st time offender got off easy in court? Thats how the system works. Want cops treated like everyone else....dont bitch then when they are.
> ...



I only did it for 8 years. Left it 15 years ago. Im very much civilianized haha.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jun 17, 2015)

MikeK said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, that's actually a good point.
> ...



They are the country's most dangerous street gang.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jun 17, 2015)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > In fairness...virtually every legit police department has strict policy about rank and file officers publicly commenting on issues of their department.
> ...



How about calling for backup and not knowing if you will get it.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 17, 2015)

MikeK said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > No actually they are to blame for only a small part of that the main problem is media that takes what are a small number of incidents when you realize how many police officers there are across the nation and try to protray their actions as representative of the majority of police officers. Any police officer who crossses the line should be delt with switfly but fairly and you don't come down on the entire force because of the actions of a few they did that in Balitmore and we see how that's working out.
> ...


Dude what?

Point to some examples of good cops ignoring crimes by bad cops.


Let's see what sort of thing you're referring to.


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 17, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



They cant. But they'll swear it happens...just because...you know...it just HAS to be happening. Ya know?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 17, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...




We both know it DOES happen, especially in the bigger police forces, but that's what internal affairs is for.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 10, 2015)

So apparently this cop thinks just because he stops someone on your property, your property suddenly becomes his and he owes you no explanation as to what he's doing there.

Body camera captures officer shoving homeowner


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 10, 2015)

Another "hero" cop threatening the life of a 14 year old because he doesn't like his attitude, which of course, is not illegal.

Dallas cop suspended for telling 14-year old boy I ll break your f king neck RT USA


----------



## MikeK (Jul 10, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> So apparently this cop thinks just because he stops someone on your property, your property suddenly becomes his and he owes you no explanation as to what he's doing there.
> 
> Body camera captures officer shoving homeowner


This is a very difficult situation to assess because both the homeowner and the cop behaved provocatively.  The homeowner could have been less aggressively proprietary by simply waiting to see what was going on instead of coming on like a land baron demanding an explanation.  

The cop could have been less aggressively authoritarian by simply telling the homeowner he was issuing a summons, telling him to not interfere, and advising him how to lodge a complaint if he thought it was necessary.  Instead he chose to make a provocative declaration, i.e., _"This is my property now."_ 

But the bottom line is the homeowner did interfere with the cop, stupidly believing he had a right to.  While he could have waited and asked the cop what happened, there was no pressing need for him to demand an explanation, so in my opinion he asked for what happened next.  

The motivation for the homeowner's action is made clear in his stated belief that if he were White the cop would have handled it differently.  I don't think so.  I am White.  If a cop had someone pulled over on my front lawn I would stand by and observe until the very obvious activity was concluded.  There would be no reason for me to ask what is going on.  If I had a problem with it I would ask the cop for his name and shield number and file a complaint.  I certainly would not demand an explanation from the cop.  He was issuing a summons.  What else do I have a right to know?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 13, 2015)

LAPD creating criminals where none existed

Only On 2 Uber Drivers Nabbed In LAPD Sting Call Their Arrests Entrapment CBS Los Angeles


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 13, 2015)

DontTazeMeBro. ...you're really getting desperate for material these days. 

Funny....with the explosion of body cams...we're gonna see what morons and jackasses cops have to deal with. Probably much like yourself.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 13, 2015)

Who's more dangerous, the drug dealers or the police?

Florida Cops Laundered Millions For Drug Cartels Failed To Make A Single Arrest - Forbes


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 13, 2015)

One set of rules for them, but a different set for us?

Tucson PD releases names of people possibly connected to prostitutes after removing those who happen to be cops - The Washington Post


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 13, 2015)

So the kid being assaulted by the officer is the one who gets charged with it, not to mention the fact that neither he nor his friends had done anything wrong to get arrested for in the first place.  

Florida Cop Caught on Video Punching Teen Already on the Ground Tried to Stop Recording - Hit Run Reason.com


----------



## MikeK (Jul 13, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Florida Cop Caught on Video Punching Teen Already on the Ground Tried to Stop Recording - Hit Run Reason.com


The first thing that stands out as wrong about this incident is the marijuana nonsense.  If there was even the slightest evidence that these boys were doing something truly wrong, that is something harmful to someone or their property, or if they were belligerent or abusive to the cop, I would be more inclined to believe they deserved to be arrested.  But there is no such evidence.  Nothing.

Even if there was some marijuana in evidence I think it's time the police stopped wasting their time and ruining the futures of thousands of citizens each year by enforcing the wholly counterproductive marijuana laws.  I regard narcs and vice cops as the scumbags of law-enforcement.  And ordinary cops who voluntarily step into the narc category without having a very good reason, such as distributing truly harmful substances, and or distributing drugs to children, deserve to wear the same stigma.  They are scumbags in uniform, many of whom are hurting people for doing the same things they themselves did -- and in many cases, still do.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 14, 2015)

The biggest criminal element in Albuquerque seems to be the Albuquerque PD

Police Cadet Turns in Cop for Turning Body Cam Off Just Before Pummeling his Victim The Free Thought Project


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 14, 2015)

Holy fucking shit.....

Alabama cops Tasered girl during seizure at concert and arrested mom for trying to help suit


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 15, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The biggest criminal element in Albuquerque seems to be the Albuquerque PD
> 
> Police Cadet Turns in Cop for Turning Body Cam Off Just Before Pummeling his Victim The Free Thought Project



Hope he has the sense to skip town...


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yawn. 1, 000, 000 cops. And this ENTIRE thread hasnt hit 800 posts yet. 

When its 10, 000 links (1% ) I might care. Til then...let locals handle their problem childs.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 16, 2015)

Bad-cop to English translation: "Because defending the indefensible is tiresome, I will now fling feces in an attempt to distract."


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 16, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> Bad-cop to English translation: "Because defending the indefensible is tiresome, I will now fling feces in an attempt to distract."



It's his usual schtick.  I don't even pay attention to him anymore.  We all know exactly what kind of reprehensible human being he is.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 16, 2015)

So is this guy going to be prosecuted or since he retired as a result of the incident is the DA just going to try and let this blow over?

Cop Doug Rose entered Arizona home and arrested Esmerelda Rossi whilst naked Daily Mail Online


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 20, 2015)

Worse than the Mafia.

Officer Digs Mentally Ill Man s Eye Out of His Socket Calls Him N r Filming Cops


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 23, 2015)

What the FUCK?!  That's just...there are no words to describe it.  It';s something out of a gulag.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 29, 2015)

More of America's "finest"

VIDEO Cop Threatens to Blow a Hole Through Your Head Over Minor Traffic Violation Punk Rock Libertarians


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 29, 2015)

Gee, I wonder where he learns it from...

Cop s Son Assaults Man While On Ride-Along With Dad Tries To Break His Phone For Filming The Free Thought Project


----------



## Wake (Jul 29, 2015)

If what I heard is correct, there are 1,000,000 cops in America.

10,000 of them equals 1%.

I don't think there are 10,000 cops each year doing this kind of stuff.

It's like castigating all Muslims based on the actions of a few.

Cops should wear body cams.

It'll protect the parties, and show exactly what they're doing. 

Some think it's a great tool against the police: it may be the opposite. 

It may show that way more cops than not are in the right, and Al and co, well, suck.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 29, 2015)

Wake said:


> If what I heard is correct, there are 1,000,000 cops in America.
> 
> 10,000 of them equals 1%.
> 
> I don't think there are 10,000 cops each year doing this kind of stuff.



I agree.  I think there are far more than that.


----------



## Wake (Jul 29, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > If what I heard is correct, there are 1,000,000 cops in America.
> ...



Could you share a rough estimate, please?


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 29, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > If what I heard is correct, there are 1,000,000 cops in America.
> ...



Let's see. Your silly thread has been going since September 2014. 

And you have 807 responses. Even if EVERY one of those 807 new posts were a new incident of bad cops....that wouldn't even be 0.1%.

10,000 would be 1%...a tiny number and it's inevitable that ANY group of 1,000,000 humans will have criminals inside it.

So.....807 responses. Maybe...500 of them are new incidents? You have a month to find 9,500 new incidents....and that would prove 1% of cops over the past year are bad.

Either you have a lot of work to do.....or its time to grow up and stop acting like a cop hating college sophomore.


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 29, 2015)

Wake said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



He can't.

He'll say like 50-80%....because...well....it just HAS to be that bad ya know?

The DOJ estimated based on actual stats that about 0.5% of American cops have corruption/integrity/use of force problems.

So basically. ...Dont Taze Me wants to tear down I-95 from Miami to New York.....because he found a pot hole in Virginia.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 29, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Let's see. Your silly thread has been going since September 2014.
> 
> And you have 807 responses. Even if EVERY one of those 807 new posts were a new incident of bad cops....that wouldn't even be 0.1%.




Pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffft.

That would only even BEGIN to make sense if all police abuse cases automatically wended their way to the pages of USMB.  You have any idea how not-even-remotely-close that is?  "Too small a sample" doesn't even begin to smell it.

But yeah based on the everyday likelihood gleaned from simple everyday experience in one's own life, it's reasonable that that 1% estimate would be waaaay low.  That would mean my chances of not getting harassed on any given encounter would be 99%, which is _laughable_.



bucs90 said:


> The DOJ estimated based on actual stats that about 0.5% of American cops have corruption/integrity/use of force problems.



That's the DOJ ----- documenting cases it _already knows about_.
What percentage (and I don't know, I'm posing the question) of police abuse is committed by cops who had no previous run-ins, like say, Eric Casebolt?  How many powder kegs just waiting to blow are walking around right now?

Übermilitarization of police is a festering cancer that's been growing and highly documented.  It's an entire attitude shift.  These cases are not happening because "police by nature are dicks".  They're happening because police are being _deliberately trained_ to be dicks.  This ain't no accident; it's very much by design.

Personally I never even _saw _this thread until today.  I immediately thought it was a great idea considering how many such stories are already peppered around Current Events and Race Relations etc.  Hell I've been thinking this should have its own _Forum_.  So thanks for this thread DTMB.  It's needed.


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see. Your silly thread has been going since September 2014.
> ...



So in short...you have no evidence...other than a gut feeling hunch of...well..hey it just has to be way worse. Because...well...just because.


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see. Your silly thread has been going since September 2014.
> ...



Go for it. You will never find 10,000 links in a year. Because there just aren't that many incidents happening.

And if cops are "harrassing" you...99.9999% chance you're either a criminal, acting like one, or hanging around them. But who knows...maybe one of that 0.5% is messing with you.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 29, 2015)

JWBooth said:


> With state worship as a professed religion, its canon laid out in the federal register, and the accumulation of all state and local laws and regulations. One would be a busy feller doing all that reading


One would also be committing 3 felonies a day


----------



## Jackson (Jul 29, 2015)

Just how many readers here would want to be a cop today and have every sentence, every move scrutinized like the cops today are?  I would not want to be one.  I admit I could make a mistake in the heat of the moment and wouldn't want to spend the rest of my days in prison.  

No one is perfect.  Give cops a break except for those who are chronic abusers of protocol.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 30, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Just how many readers here would want to be a cop today and have every sentence, every move scrutinized like the cops today are?  I would not want to be one.  I admit I could make a mistake in the heat of the moment and wouldn't want to spend the rest of my days in prison.
> 
> No one is perfect.  Give cops a break except for those who are chronic abusers of protocol.



I think that's what the thread is already doing.
To paraphrase an old joke punchline, "we've already agreed on that, now we're just haggling over the price proportion".


The scrutiny noted is well earned.  I didn't need YouTube to see it in action, way before the internets existed.  And again, it's _chronic_.  It's not like this shit is just blown up and sensationalized -- it's rampant.  And it's rampant because it's *designed in, *on purpose.  It's a generalization, but cops in the US behave too often like an occupying army rather than a public service.  And that's the result of being trained and indoctrinated that way.  The "warrior cop" seems to see the public as a mass of criminals to be taken out, one at a time.  It's all about the attitude.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 30, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > If what I heard is correct, there are 1,000,000 cops in America.
> ...



I would say that the number of bad cops is-at least-50%.  Quite possibly more.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 30, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Just how many readers here would want to be a cop today and have every sentence, every move scrutinized like the cops today are?  I would not want to be one.  I admit I could make a mistake in the heat of the moment and wouldn't want to spend the rest of my days in prison.
> 
> No one is perfect.  Give cops a break except for those who are chronic abusers of protocol.



If I had good knees and bad morals...hell yes, I'd love to be a cop!  Shit, I'd be halfway to retirement by now!


----------



## Wake (Jul 30, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



Nope. That's as outlandish as your Rightist counterparts who say at least 50% of all black people are bad.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 30, 2015)

I suspect it's low, if anything.  Note: I consider any cop that sees corruption and/or thuggery and says nothing to be a bad cop.  *Silence is consent!*


----------



## Pogo (Jul 30, 2015)

Wake said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



I would agree it's not 50%, but your analogy doesn't quite work.  Your hypothetical race baiter would be claiming 50% (or whatever portion) of black people are "bad" _because they're black_.  Bad police on the other hand are usually bad _because they're trained to be._

In other words this is something where we can pinpoint a direct causation and fix it.
_If we want to_, that is.  And the first step is to admit we have a problem.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 31, 2015)

Cop murders 19 year old unarmed kid over a marijuana purchase and then lies about it.

Autopsy Indicates that Cop Fatally Shot Teen in the Back Not in Self-Defense Over Marijuana The Free Thought Project


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 31, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Cop murders 19 year old unarmed kid over a marijuana purchase and then lies about it.
> 
> Autopsy Indicates that Cop Fatally Shot Teen in the Back Not in Self-Defense Over Marijuana The Free Thought Project



What's the cops name? You don't know...because the story is still active. As usual....you're spewing nonsense without full facts.

This is in my home state. Guess what happens when you drive a car at a cop? You expect to get shot....AND....probably turn away instinctively.  And turning ones body sideways....just like baseball players do.when hit by a pitch. Which. ...would put bullets in the side and rear of arm/shoulder. Idiot.

He tried to run from a drug bust. He realized he may get shot...and human instinct kicked in....and he turned himself away from the gun. 

Lesson? Dont steer your car towards a cop.
And legalize weed....because I agree it's not worth this.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 31, 2015)

Not sure how you turn your body sideways while driving a car but whatever....


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 31, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Not sure how you turn your body sideways while driving a car but whatever....



Um....you ever reached in the back seat for something. ..or look backwards to back the car up like they teach in drivers ed??? Like that. It's a car. Not an F16 cockpit.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 1, 2015)

On-duty Charlotte police officer charged with drunk driving - Atlanta News Weather Traffic and Sports FOX 5


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 1, 2015)

Another dog execution because a month old puppy is a clear and present threat to this coward

Woman facing charges after police shoot kill dog www.wsbtv.com



> "He just took a step back and he just shot at the dog," Smarr said. "And then he started laughing afterward."
> 
> "The dog was shaking on the ground," Terry said. "And he walked up to the dog and shot it a second time. He walked closer and shot it a second time."





> Officer Dennard's file showed several use of force complaints, including a suspension for Tasing a suspect in the neck. But Terry is the one facing charges for not having her dog on a leash or showing rabies paperwork.



And the police wonder why the public hates them more every day.  Like I've been saying, they're bringing the backlash on themselves.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 3, 2015)

Yeah now he's sorry because it got blasted all over the Internet

Deputy apologizes for controversial video KSN-TV


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 3, 2015)

Unreal

Third Grader Handcuffed in School American Civil Liberties Union


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 3, 2015)

Post #829!!

You just MIGHT hit 1000 posts by this threads 1 year anniversary.  Out of 1000000 cops....you have...fewer than 100 links. Maybe not even 600. Making that 0.01% of cops or fewer.

Keep working. One day you'll  hit the 10000 bad cop mark in a year and expose 1% of them.

So.childish. These links are all isolated and statistically uncommon, localized issues.


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 3, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Yeah now he's sorry because it got blasted all over the Internet
> 
> Deputy apologizes for controversial video KSN-TV



Hahaha!!! That's it? Thats so lame compared to what cops deal with. DTMB and you cops haters...yall have become such whiny sensitive pussies. Yall wanna confront cops and expect hugs in return haha??


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 3, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Unreal
> 
> Third Grader Handcuffed in School American Civil Liberties Union



I agree. Tell schools to stop fucking calling cops for child discipline. Not their jobs. They aren't doctors or counselors. They sure the hell aren't kindergarten teachers. 

Would you rather they put an out of control  kid into a bear hug or restraint technique?

This is why cops are starting to just not show up. Good. DontTazeMeBro. ...you'll  have a 911 call ignored one day. It's karma.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 4, 2015)

These cops should be charged with terrorism under the Patriot Act

Body Cam Shows What a SWAT Team Sees When they Raid Wrong Home Flashbang Kids Kick Cats Punk Rock Libertarians


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 4, 2015)

So them being caught breaking the very laws they are supposed to be enforcing is now a violation of their privacy.   

You can't make this shit up.  

Suspended Cops Say Video of Them Eating Marijuana Edibles During a Raid Violated Their Privacy - Hit Run Reason.com


----------



## MikeK (Aug 4, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> These cops should be charged with terrorism under the Patriot Act
> 
> Body Cam Shows What a SWAT Team Sees When they Raid Wrong Home Flashbang Kids Kick Cats Punk Rock Libertarians


What is most surprising to me about that _flashbang_ incident is how little attention the media has afforded it.  These redundant, unnecessarily aggressive "no-knock" raids are opposed to the most basic principles of Constitutional America.

It was not so long ago that police  would only break down a residence door at 3AM to apprehend the most dangerous kind of felon and the warrants necessary to do so were very rarely issued.  Today these raids occur many times a day, every day, all over America -- often for mere _suspicion_ of very minor drug offenses, and they often are _mistakes._
Botched Paramilitary Police Raids Cato Institute

America is becoming the kind of place we once would read about and thanked God our Country was different.  If the same degree of police militarization takes place in future America which has taken place over the past four decades this Nation will be regarded by others the way Americans once regarded the world's most oppressive police states.

It is important for the American People to understand the encroachment of militaristic authoritarianism on the part of American police has been the direct result of Ronald Reagan's War On Drugs, which has utterly failed to do anything constructive in the way of reducing drug abuse but has successfully transformed the character of civilian law-enforcement into something invoking images from George Orwell's fantasy, _Nineteen Eighty Four.  




_


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 5, 2015)

DontTazeMeBro. ...835!!! You have a little over a month and you'll  hit 1000 posts!! Since most people ignore this thread and don't respond. ..I'll assume it actually posts maybe 700 actual "bad cop" links.

Keep this up...and you just may hit that magic 1000 bad cop link number by the threads 1 year anniversary. ...a whopping 0.1% of all cops!! You are a great American  sir. You're  truly making a difference.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 5, 2015)

Another member of the Blue Mafia out of control.  Pulls his gun on a man for recording him with his cell phone from his own property.

Welcome to the United Police States of America Cop Pulls Gun on Man Over Being Recorded - SavingtheRepublic.com Video News Opinion


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 5, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Another member of the Blue Mafia out of control.  Pulls his gun on a man for recording him with his cell phone from his own property.
> 
> Welcome to the United Police States of America Cop Pulls Gun on Man Over Being Recorded - SavingtheRepublic.com Video News Opinion



Woohoo!!! 837!!!

Come on man you're  gonna make it to 1000! So cool bro. SO cool!

At least you gave a good one this time. That old man is now an EX cop and that's good. He shouldn't have done that shit...unless there was a call to detain that citizen for some reason...but article didn't say there was. Looked like a collision of dumbasses. But one can be a dumbass on their own property....isn't a crime. You know the feeling haha!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 5, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> DontTazeMeBro. ...835!!! You have a little over a month and you'll  hit 1000 posts!! Since most people ignore this thread and don't respond. ..I'll assume it actually posts maybe 700 actual "bad cop" links.
> 
> Keep this up...and you just may hit that magic 1000 bad cop link number by the threads 1 year anniversary. ...a whopping 0.1% of all cops!! You are a great American  sir. You're  truly making a difference.



Keep yelling, dude...it probably won't distract people from seeing all the stories of bent cops, but if you troll this thread long enough, you might get people to stop opening it.


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 5, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > DontTazeMeBro. ...835!!! You have a little over a month and you'll  hit 1000 posts!! Since most people ignore this thread and don't respond. ..I'll assume it actually posts maybe 700 actual "bad cop" links.
> ...



Trolling it? Hell....he's lucky. I'm about the only person reading it. I'm cheering him on. Almost 1000 posts!! Woohoo!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 8, 2015)

More storm troopers pretending to be heroes.

Mother Assaulted Arrested After Stepping in Front of a Cop Who was About to Shoot Her Dog The Free Thought Project


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 8, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> More storm troopers pretending to be heroes.
> 
> Mother Assaulted Arrested After Stepping in Front of a Cop Who was About to Shoot Her Dog The Free Thought Project



One of the only things you and I can ever agree on regarding cops is I wish they would stop shooting dogs. It's the single worst PR move possible. Even raging cop haters deep down understand self defense vs a human they just won't admit it. But not for dogs. Short of a 100 pound pit....99% of dogs aren't lethal. And...pepper spray is VERY effective on aggressive dogs and no permanent harm. Did it twice in my day. I didn't get bit. Dog didn't get shot. 

Plus...cop can sue the owner for.hundreds of.thousands. Lawyers say mail men typically settle for 200K  against homeowners insurance for dog bites.

This one I was fully prepared  to be 100% against. But as usual...you blow it way out of proportion. It was kinda bad. Cop instinctively  pulled a gun....didn't shoot because he saw the dog wasn't gonna be lethal. Girl jumped in just after that. It's obvious.

She jumped in his face...interfered...got arrested.

Was it handled perfect? No. Was it illegal or corrupt? No. It was just a collision of dumbasses with some disgruntled cops.

Nothing more.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 9, 2015)

Police murdering people's dogs has become an epidemic.

Body Cam Shows Cop Walk into Backyard Shoot and Kill a Family s Small Dog Punk Rock Libertarians


----------



## MikeK (Aug 9, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Just how many readers here would want to be a cop today and have every sentence, every move scrutinized like the cops today are?  I would not want to be one.  I admit I could make a mistake in the heat of the moment and wouldn't want to spend the rest of my days in prison.
> 
> No one is perfect.  Give cops a break except for those who are chronic abusers of protocol.


If you were a cop, and if you are capable of intelligently performing in accordance with the rules of Procedure and the rules of civilized conduct, the only thing you would need to worry about is the behavior of the ten percent who are ignorant, psychologically unstable, uniformed goons whose egregious misconduct unavoidably casts a negative reflection on all cops. 

They, along with the many other cops who instinctively rush to defend the misconduct of any rogue cop because of their misguided sense of loyalty and "brotherhood" are the problem.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 9, 2015)

MikeK said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Just how many readers here would want to be a cop today and have every sentence, every move scrutinized like the cops today are?  I would not want to be one.  I admit I could make a mistake in the heat of the moment and wouldn't want to spend the rest of my days in prison.
> ...



That 10% could cost you your life.  Is it worth it?  Nah.


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 9, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Police murdering people's dogs has become an epidemic.
> 
> Body Cam Shows Cop Walk into Backyard Shoot and Kill a Family s Small Dog Punk Rock Libertarians



I can definitely  side with you on this. I have a soft spot for dogs so intense that I'd even side with you. A cop is almost never justified in shooting a dog. A 100 pound fighting pit gnawing on a neck or groin? Absolutely. The only other time....maybe if you're  being attacked by a human and the dog is biting your arm and can't defend yourself.

Otherwise...Police must find a solution to.stop shooting dogs.


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 9, 2015)

MikeK said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Just how many readers here would want to be a cop today and have every sentence, every move scrutinized like the cops today are?  I would not want to be one.  I admit I could make a mistake in the heat of the moment and wouldn't want to spend the rest of my days in prison.
> ...



10%??? The Obama/Holder DOJ estimated it at 0.5%. Be accurate.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 9, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Police murdering people's dogs has become an epidemic.
> 
> Body Cam Shows Cop Walk into Backyard Shoot and Kill a Family s Small Dog Punk Rock Libertarians


I won't even watch it.  Too disturbing.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 9, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


It would depend what city...Like we are going to believe anything Holder says?


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 9, 2015)

Jackson said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



True . Each PD is different. Our local one is fantastic. Some arent. Just like the 1000000 humans employed as cops are each unique.


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 9, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Police murdering people's dogs has become an epidemic.
> 
> Body Cam Shows Cop Walk into Backyard Shoot and Kill a Family s Small Dog Punk Rock Libertarians



I watched it. That one disgusts me. There must be another answer law enforcement can find to that. I'll  side with you on this one. Disgusting and sad.

Most departments strictly forbid warning shots due to liability. But damn....a shit into the dirt is so loud...probably scares the dog away. And I KNOW pepper spray on aggressive dogs works...because I had to use it twice on duty. So do tasers. 

I'm not saying cops are obligated to allow themselves to get bitten. But damn....law enforcement MUST find an alternative to shooting dogs that arent an immediate threat to life. 

One of my first FTOs  kept a little bag of tennis balls and a jar of peanut butter. If he thought a dog was around...He'd  toss a peanut butter covered tennis ball first. Dog became happy and focused on that.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 9, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> 10%??? The Obama/Holder DOJ estimated it at 0.5%. Be accurate.


The Obama/Holder statistic is based on known incidents of misconduct.  So are FBI statistics on apprehended criminals based on what is known.  But you know as well as I do that for every apprehended criminal there are many who are never caught.

And for every incident of police misconduct revealed since the advent of video devices what percentage would you estimate go unreported?


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 9, 2015)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > 10%??? The Obama/Holder DOJ estimated it at 0.5%. Be accurate.
> ...



A guess? 10% go unreported. 30 years ago I'd say that 50%.

Remember....that DOJ Stat is the number 9f alleged cases of abuse. And as we know....people lie about police abuse all the time. So unreported plus reported plus falsified claims....probably all evens out.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 17, 2015)

Miami FOP goes on social media smear campaign of woman who video taped two officers beating a handcuffed suspect

Police Union Smears Woman Who Posted Video of Police Beating on Facebook Miami New Times

And here is how they decorate their Web site, while the display their phony outrage.

Brad Heath on Twitter Miami police union is upset that someone posted pics that glorify violence. Here s how they decorated their website. http t.co HrzawZxqWf


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 17, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Miami FOP goes on social media smear campaign of woman who video taped two officers beating a handcuffed suspect
> 
> Police Union Smears Woman Who Posted Video of Police Beating on Facebook Miami New Times
> 
> ...



What a bunch of cry babies. On both sides.


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 17, 2015)

DontTazeMeBro.....your thread has 12,000 views....but only 8 pretty green like check marks. Why? Other threads get that in mere days. Yours is a year long. 

AND not even 900 posts. 

Out of 1,000,000 cops....surely you'd have more than just this.


----------



## The sheeple sea (Aug 17, 2015)

I could understand if a few incidents happen and those individuals meet reprisal, but the issue to me isn't even the behavior of those officers who behave poorly, its the courts that review these cases.

When a court says shooting an unarmed man or woman is legally justified, they allow that behavior to continue with their tacit stamp of approval


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 18, 2015)

I feel better knowing I'm being protected and served against unarmed amputee homeless people.

Bystanders Ostracize as 14 Cops Tackle Amputee Homeless Man Punk Rock Libertarians


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 18, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I feel better knowing I'm being protected and served against unarmed amputee homeless people.
> 
> Bystanders Ostracize as 14 Cops Tackle Amputee Homeless Man Punk Rock Libertarians



Wow. What a liar. There were not 14 cops tackling him. The video doesn't even show a tackle. It shows 3-4 cops...be EXTRA careful and patient...to handcuff the man. And a swarm of liberals and idiots like you began showing up and heckling the cops. So....a lot more cops showed up. For moron control. For people like you.

Headline is lie. But...when your source is "punk rock libertarians" what should we expect.

It's pathetic you idiots get mad over THIS. This was nothing. She's telling them how shitty they are at their jobs. Yeah...I'm sure she would've been much better at arresting the man.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh look, more fat white cops instigating a problem and then bullying people who respond.

Man Says “F**k the Police” He’s then Arrested and Strangled as a Crowd Attempts to Jump In | Punk Rock Libertarians


----------



## MikeK (Aug 23, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Oh look, more fat white cops instigating a problem and then bullying people who respond.
> 
> Man Says “F**k the Police” He’s then Arrested and Strangled as a Crowd Attempts to Jump In | Punk Rock Libertarians


I'm confused about what I saw in this video.  I'd like to know what the initial problem was.  Why were those cops there in the first place?

Without some substantive cause for their active presence what I've seen is just one more bullshit police involvement ending in a disorderly conduct arrest that easily could have escalated into a major issue.

That one bald-headed, fat, loud-mouth cop who is seen literally strangling the individual whose only visible offense was loudly expressing his thoughts is a disgrace to the uniform.  It is cops like he who are responsible for rising public criticism of police.

Again, I don't know what this police action was all about.  But if it's about nothing more than an eventual, vaguely legitimate dis/con bust then all I can say is those cops are a bunch of assholes who don't know when it's time to shut up and leave.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 27, 2015)

Thank God these heroes swooped in just in time to shut down the Seinfelds' dangerous lemonade stand!

Jerry Seinfeld Hilariously Trolls Cops After they Shut Down his Son’s Lemonade Stand | Punk Rock Libertarians


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 27, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Thank God these heroes swooped in just in time to shut down the Seinfelds' dangerous lemonade stand!
> 
> Jerry Seinfeld Hilariously Trolls Cops After they Shut Down his Son’s Lemonade Stand | Punk Rock Libertarians



Yawn.

So two rich neighbors can't get along (obviously) so one calls the police...to enforce a silly "village ordinance" which the elected reps of those rich neighbors passed. So one rich neighbor...who got rich off classic sarcastic situational comedy...makes a funny picture of themselves as "criminals" as the cop walks away in the background.

YEP....DontTazeMeBro...that's pretty much Nazis!!!

** Notice in the link...the photo and the comment mentions how Seinfeld was mocking "the neighbor" with the pic. Not the police. My guess is he and the officer both found it silly and stupid...but he and his neighbor DID vote for that towns reps who passed the lemonade stand ordinance.

You're  such a joke.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 3, 2015)

Wrong house.  Shot the wrong guy.  Killed his dog.  Shot another one of their fellow cops too. 

But, who cares? Cops Lives Matter..... more.

Cops Break Into Wrong Home, Shoot Innocent Homeowner, Kill His Dog, Then Shoot Each Other


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 3, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Wrong house.  Shot the wrong guy.  Killed his dog.  Shot another one of their fellow cops too.
> 
> But, who cares? Cops Lives Matter..... more.
> 
> Cops Break Into Wrong Home, Shoot Innocent Homeowner, Kill His Dog, Then Shoot Each Other



I agree. Horrible incident.

They get sent to a possible burglary. No house numbers. They see house in area caller said it was...alert it very closely matched the description given...and had a back door unsecured...indicating this could indeed be the house...and that door could be where the burglar went in.

Lesson learned? Stop showing up. Let citizens protect themselves.

Call DontTazeMeBro. He'll Muay  Thai em into submission haha!!!


----------



## Pogo (Sep 3, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Thank God these heroes swooped in just in time to shut down the Seinfelds' dangerous lemonade stand!
> 
> Jerry Seinfeld Hilariously Trolls Cops After they Shut Down his Son’s Lemonade Stand | Punk Rock Libertarians



And on the other side of the coin ---  from a link on that page:

>> Round Rock, TX — According to an unofficial count done by Ozymandias Media, an independent research group, a dog is shot by law enforcement every 98 minutes.

It is an undisputed fact that cops frequently kill dogs.

One heroic cop in Round Rock, Texas, however, shattered that paradigm by showing true courage when he was bitten by a family dog.

According to KVUE,

Geoffrey Wightman was at home with his 4-year-old son and mother-in-law when he called police to report a disturbance in his neighborhood. During the call, he said he told the dispatcher that there was a dog at his home.

“She [the dog]is an Australian Shepherd, and she’s really protective of the family,” Wightman said.

According to the reports, the dispatcher sent out officer Randall Frederick, who responded earlier than expected. His early arrival did not allow Wightman to put their dog, Jillaroo, out of the way.

When Frederick knocked at the door, Wightman’s 4-year-old son ran to answer it. That’s when Jillaroo went into protective mode.

“The dog immediately jumped between him and the officer, and that’s when it was a little bit nerve-racking, because I was watching the dog bite him,” Wightman said.​
Jillaroo tore into the officer’s leg twice, piercing the skin.

At this point, 999 cops out of 1,000 would have likely pulled out their pistol and shot this dog, and all 999 of them would have been justified by their departments. But Frederick did something else, *he showed compassion instead of violent escalation. He began to calm the dog down and showed Jillaroo that he was not a threat to the boy.*

Round Rock Police Cmdr. Jim Stuart explained that Frederick was applying their newly adopted tactics of how to *de-escalate rather than kill.*

....
After controversy arose in May of last year, when a Round Rock cop shot and killed a Rottweiler named Bullet inside a home, the department surprisingly took proactive measures.  

After Bullet’s tragic puppycide, all Round Rock police officers were put through a mandatory eight-hour training period with an experienced dog trainer to learn how to handle situations involving aggressive animals, according to KVUE. <<
​This is what sorely needs to happen, not just with dogs but the whole perverted knuckledragger attidude of violent escalation and the "might makes right" mythology.  So perhaps there is a sliver of hope.

"De-escalate rather than kill".  What a concept.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 3, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Thank God these heroes swooped in just in time to shut down the Seinfelds' dangerous lemonade stand!
> ...



I agree mostly regarding dogs.

But you take it to human aggressors. 

If a 6'4 290 pound man is punching you and grabbing your gun...how would you teach a cop to "deescalate" that?

"Deescalate" is the new trendy term for liberals. Bit it takes TWO to do that. If an attacker doesn't want to calm it down...it's not gonna deescalate. When a cop says "Stop" or "Get down"....then it's the other guys turn to deescalate by coopearting. 99.999% of other guys....do and comply and are unharmed.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 3, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Sigh...



​It's like talking to a wall.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 3, 2015)

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Why? It's a simple question. If you were training cops....how would you teach them to deescalate a situation where they are being beaten by a large man who is trying to take their gun?

Enlighten me. Please.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 3, 2015)

Nothing kills a debate with a liberal like asking "What would you teach them to do?"


----------



## Ravi (Sep 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You should see the thread he started blaming BLM and calling for a race war over something two white crooks did.


----------



## dannyboys (Sep 4, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Unreal
> ...


The hilarious thing is Don't Taz Me Bro's real name is already in the US data base 'watch list'. The 'watch list' is coded. Think THAT one over DTMB. HAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAA
You are right up there with a bunch of select self prescribed asshole cop haters.
Guess what happens when 'XXXXX XXXXXX 'calls 911 b/c he's being robbed?
GOLD STAR! GOT IT IN ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ravi (Sep 4, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Thanks for stopping by and claiming that cops are all corrupt.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 6, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Are you baked?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 8, 2015)

Your average CWP holder isn't this sloppy

NYPD Officers Fire 84 Shots At Suspect, Miss 83 Times


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 8, 2015)

Former El Paso County sheriff's deputy indicted in fondling case



> The alleged victim, a 42-year-old woman, said in an interview that after she filed the complaint, strangers began to drive by her home, followed her at night along lonely desert roads, and tried running her off the road.



Sounds like par for the course for the Blue Mafia.  Just like your typical street gang they watch out for each other.


----------



## dannyboys (Sep 8, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Your average CWP holder isn't this sloppy
> 
> NYPD Officers Fire 84 Shots At Suspect, Miss 83 Times


The sub-human is in custody.
Guess what happens to sub-humans who attempt to murder cops pal?
He'll wish he was killed soon enough. There are very special treats handed out in federal prisons for sub-human negroes who attempt to murder cops.
The sub-human negro was hiding behind a one ton truck when the cops started shooting.
The sub-human negro was shot in the leg b/c a cop laid on the ground and shot the sub-human negro's leg who was standing behind the pickup. 
Nice try though.
You have been a bad boy and consequently your name is on every DHS and police database in the country.
The NSA LOVES assholes like you to keep track of.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 8, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Your average CWP holder isn't this sloppy
> ...



Nobody said he didn't deserve to be shot.  Try to keep up, Forrest.


----------



## dannyboys (Sep 8, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Former El Paso County sheriff's deputy indicted in fondling case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"followed her at night along long lonely roads" HAAAAAAA HAAAAAA!!!!!!
What the fuck was some poor innocent little virgin doing driving along "long lonely desert roads at night" you asshole? The bitch lives a fucking trailer park less than a mile from the fucking bar she was a 'hostess' in for Christs sake!
 Surely you can come up with some better fucking ludicrous bullshit than this.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 8, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Former El Paso County sheriff's deputy indicted in fondling case
> ...



I didn't write the article.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 8, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Your average CWP holder isn't this sloppy
> 
> NYPD Officers Fire 84 Shots At Suspect, Miss 83 Times



The average CWP holder also isn't chasing violent thugs who shoot back. 

YOU, however, I'm absolutely positive you could hit a knee cap on a fleeing runnijg suspect who is shooting back....from 25 yards away...with a sidearm pistol. You're THAT good.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 8, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Your average CWP holder isn't this sloppy
> ...



I definitely could have done it in less than 84 shots.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 8, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



I bet you wouldnt. And thats 84 total...not 84 per officer.

You ever shot at a moving target that's shooting back? Of course not....playing muay Thai paddy cake slaps is the most danger you've ever been in.

Ever heard of suppressive fire? Or cover?


----------



## David_42 (Sep 8, 2015)

Cop Said He Was Shot At And Sparked City-Wide Manhunt. He Fired The Shot.
NYPD Officers Sue Saying They’re Being Punished For Refusing To Discriminate
NYPD Officers Seek To Shame Homeless Population Through Social Media Campaign


----------



## David_42 (Sep 8, 2015)

Huge dump inbound:


> 3 California correctional deputies arrested in inmate death
> SWAT Team Raids Home, Kills Man Over $2 Worth of Pot
> Deputies fired for falsely accusing Seattle bus driver of profanity
> Police: Officer who killed family had raped wife
> ...


*

*


----------



## David_42 (Sep 8, 2015)

I will be actively contributing to this thread as of now. People like bucs are supporting these horrible cops.


----------



## David_42 (Sep 8, 2015)

As police move to adopt body cams, storage costs set to skyrocket
"The police department in Birmingham, Ala. has seen a 71% drop in citizen complaints -- and a 38% drop in use of force by officers -- since deploying 319 body cameras two months ago."


----------



## MikeK (Sep 8, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Your average CWP holder isn't this sloppy
> 
> NYPD Officers Fire 84 Shots At Suspect, Miss 83 Times


I believe the reason for this is the change from the 6-shot revolver to the 15-shot automatic.

Introduction of the M-1 Garand at the outset of WW-II was an advantage in terms of firepower and rapid reloading.  But my father, who served in the Pacific, said the semi-automatic capability of the M-1 compared to the single-shot bolt-action '03 Springfield, produced a tendency to rapidly pull the trigger ("spray") rather than carefully aim and squeeze off each shot.

This effect was apparent in the example of the Amadou Diallo shooting incident in Brooklyn when three plainclothes NYPD Patrolmen came up a man (Diallo) they mistakenly believed to be a suspected rapist.  When Diallo reached into his pocket for his wallet one of the cops panicked, started shooting, and the other two cops followed suit.  The three cops fired 41 shots at a distance of seven feet, 19 of which struck Diallo, killing him.  Most of the cops I've spoken with agree this kind of improper use of firearms was the result of the tendency to _spray_ when the shooter knows he has plenty of firepower and has not been rigidly trained and drilled in _controlled use_ of high-capacity firearms.

The odds are this 84 missed shots incident would have ended differently if those cops were still armed with 4" .38 revolvers because rather than pulling the triggers, spraying and hoping, they would more carefully have placed their shots, knowing they have only six.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 8, 2015)

Bully in blue picks on middle school kid because that's why they do

Video Shows Middle School Kid Arrested After Lawfully Refusing to Give His Name to Cops | Punk Rock Libertarians


----------



## MikeK (Sep 9, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Bully in blue picks on middle school kid because that's why they do
> 
> Video Shows Middle School Kid Arrested After Lawfully Refusing to Give His Name to Cops | Punk Rock Libertarians


It is absurd the way some cops waste their time and make fools of themselves over the pettiest nonsense.  This fool should be bagging groceries in some super-market or flipping hamburgers at a McDonald's.  This is exactly the kind of nitwit who will end up shooting someone over a simple traffic offense.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 10, 2015)

Hey, now, the county needs that revenue!

Police ticket man for broken windshield, in front of shop where he was having it repaired


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Hey, now, the county needs that revenue!
> 
> Police ticket man for broken windshield, in front of shop where he was having it repaired



Funny isn't it....how cops supposedly write all these tickets for "revenue"....yet always "target" poor hoods where people have the least amount of money. Kinda like a bikini salesman in Alaska huh?

You get dumber with each thread. You need to start tapping sooner. Those white belts are depriving a lot of oxygen from your brain.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 10, 2015)

Just stop.  I know that you consider anything a cop does to be fine, but come on...aren't you getting at least a LITTLE tired of defending the indefensible yet?


----------



## MikeK (Sep 10, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> Just stop.  I know that you consider anything a cop does to be fine, but come on...aren't you getting at least a LITTLE tired of defending the indefensible yet?


That is not uncommon.  American police have recently evolved into a separate social entity which has acquired a pronounced _us vs them_ disposition.  American police have developed a separate and distinct _culture_ which has assumed the characteristics of a religion.

There is a segment of the civilian population, known to behaviorists as _authoritarian personalities,_ who vigorously support the police regardless of any circumstances or criticisms.  The _authoritarian/dominant_ component of this category stands with police because they identify with and admire even the most extreme examples of excessive and aggressive domination.  The counterpart _authoritarian/submissive_ component of the authoritarian personality syndrome is partial to police for the opposite reason -- which is their rather perverse need to feel dominated.  The most extreme examples of these counterpart personality types occurs as sado/masochistic _Bondage and Domination (B&D)_ sex play which often involves handcuffs and other restraints as well as affected cruelty and humiliation. 

Fortunately the authoritarian personalities represent a small percentage of the population but it does seem to be increasing.

I should add that BUCS is not an extreme example of the pro-police disposition.  He tends to be a bit more thoughtful than most of them.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 10, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> Just stop.  I know that you consider anything a cop does to be fine, but come on...aren't you getting at least a LITTLE tired of defending the indefensible yet?



You notice how all he can ever do is insult me for pointing it out as opposed to condemning their indefensible actions.


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 10, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FU!

You're a ****** who thinks he has rights to rape white women!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 10, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> ...



  What?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 11, 2015)

Cop stalks teenage girl, sends graphic text messages, illegally accesses database with her personal information.  Gets off with temp suspension, still has job

Teen who received graphic messages from Conneaut officer speaks out


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 11, 2015)

Deputy indicted in shooting death of Pike Co. man


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 11, 2015)

Cop repeatedly tases restrained man, kills him, then lies about it to a grand jury

Two former Chatham County sheriff's deputies indicted for perjury in Ajibade death


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 11, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Just stop.  I know that you consider anything a cop does to be fine, but come on...aren't you getting at least a LITTLE tired of defending the indefensible yet?
> ...



Oh no...those are two separate things. One is me just educating you on realities of law enforcement. And sure...some incidents are flat out wrong and the cop committed a crime. Most are exaggeration or simple ignorance of the law.



Me making fun of you is in a sports context. And you know why. Guys like you are fun to pick on within the context of the contact sports we participate in.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 11, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Cop repeatedly tases restrained man, kills him, then lies about it to a grand jury
> 
> Two former Chatham County sheriff's deputies indicted for perjury in Ajibade death



Sounds like they're doing a great job investigating themselves. Hmmm.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 11, 2015)

Institutionalized racism amongst Cops... Who woulda thought?!

Cop Receiving Death Threats After Turning in His Chief for Comparing Black People to Monkeys | Punk Rock Libertarians

Like I've said before, the societal make up of police departments is no different than your average street gang.  They have the same mind set.


----------



## mamooth (Sep 11, 2015)

*Once again: There is no ‘war on cops.’ And those who claim otherwise are playing a dangerous game.*

Once again: There is no ‘war on cops.’ And those who claim otherwise are playing a dangerous game.
---
So far, 2015 is on pace to see 35 felonious killings of police officers. If that pace holds, this year would end with the second lowest number of murdered cops in decades.

...

But _assaults_ on police officers are in decline as well. That is, not only are fewer people killing police officers, fewer people are trying to harm them.

...

When there’s a fictional “war on cops” blaring in the background, it becomes much more difficult to have an honest discussion about police cameras, police militarization, use of lethal force policies, police discipline, police transparency, training, police accountability, and a host of other issues. Of course, that’s precisely the point.

But there’s also a much more pernicious effect of exaggerating the threats faced by law enforcement. When cops are constantly told that they’re under constant fire, or that every interaction with a citizen could be their last, or that they’re fortunate each time they come home from the job in one piece, it’s absolute poison for police-community relations. That kind of reminder on a regular basis would put _anyone_ on edge. We’re putting police officers in a perpetually combative mindset that psychologically isolates them from the communities they serve. Incessantly telling cops that they’re under fire can condition them to see the people with whom they interact not as citizens with rights, but as potential threats.
---


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 12, 2015)

NYPD protecting and serving the shit out of another black person

Woman put in psych ward by police who didn't believe she owned her BMW


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 17, 2015)

Let's beat the fuck out of a brown boy for jaywalking! Yay!

Shocking footage shows 'kid' hit by cop 'for jaywalking'


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 19, 2015)

Serving it up, baby!

Pervert Cop Chased Woman Down as He Masturbated, Luckily She Got Pictures to Prove It | Punk Rock Libertarians


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 5, 2015)

Look at these heroes beating up a defenseless woman for absolutely no reason at all.

Mother was repeatedly punched in the face by police officers


----------



## paravani (Oct 5, 2015)

My turn -- Ten years ago, two men disappeared after last seen being arrested by a Florida cop -- but he never booked them.

Cop was fired, but not charged with murder.  He remains a "person of interest" in the disappearances.

Missing Persons of America: Terrance Williams and Felipe Santos:  Missing 10 years


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 5, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While some police may go overboard, the majority are doing their jobs to protect the American public.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 5, 2015)

If you treat the police with respect they will treat you with respect.   We're only getting one side of the story here with these stories - how about the police and their side of the story?  Or doesn't that matter?


----------



## MikeK (Oct 5, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> ...


The type of misconduct described above is not at all uncommon and clearly is the result of poor supervision.  These cops, along with a substantial percentage of all American cops, are seriously undisciplined.  So it may be said the root cause of most police misconduct is incompetent supervision.

Because of stipulations in employment contracts and the influence of powerful police unions it is difficult if not impossible to reduce a supervisory officer to his/her former rank.  That needs to be changed.  Start busting supervisors back to an inferior rank and there will be a dramatic improvement in overall performance of their subordinates.

The rules exist.  The problem resides in lack of enforcement, which is largely because the bosses want to be thought of as _one of the guys._  So if that's what they want -- accommodate them.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 6, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> If you treat the police with respect they will treat you with respect.



You are a special kind of stupid aren't you


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 6, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > If you treat the police with respect they will treat you with respect.
> ...


In your eyes?  Yes.  But what is that to me? 

 I follow Jesus Christ.  I'm to follow His example.  Not yours.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 6, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Look at these heroes beating up a defenseless woman for absolutely no reason at all.
> 
> Mother was repeatedly punched in the face by police officers



Ah I see word is already out...

>>  According to the complaint, which was filed on Friday, Cindy Hahn and her children were leaving a friend's birthday party on July 31, 2013 when they came across a car with its alarm going off. Hahn reportedly asked the officer why the police weren't doing anything as the car alarm sounded. The officer allegedly yelled at her, telling her to "mind your f**king business." Hahn then called a nonemergency police hotline to report the exchange, the report says.

When Hahn was driving home, she realized that the officer was following her before he pulled her over on an alleged seatbelt violation, according to the complaint. The officer allegedly had Hahn get out of the car, and he started beating her up while her children, ages 7 and 11, watched from the back seat. "While she was being beaten and pummeled, Ms. Hahn was crying out for help," the complaint says.

The video of Hahn's arrest was shot by an "out-of-state bystander who was appalled," said Hahn's attorney, Mark Geragos. Hahn and her attorneys contend that the officer pulled her over and beat her in retaliation for calling the police hotline.  << -- HuffPo


The visual:

​


----------



## MikeK (Oct 6, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Look at these heroes beating up a defenseless woman for absolutely no reason at all.
> ...


Geragos is highly experienced in this category of litigation.  If everything reported above is true, and if a record of Hahn's complaint to the police is available, she stands to receive a substantial punitive award.  It's equally important that a serious and widely publicized example is made of the cops who criminally mistreated her.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 7, 2015)

Well....the ONLY fair thing to do is to view this video...which begins with her resisting arrest....and assume everything she accuses the cops of prior to the video is true, accurate and probably even worse than she described it.

Oh Lord......our society has become a complete shit show. On behalf of all of us....I apologize for what we've done to your creation.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 7, 2015)

No reason to punch her in the face. No reason at all.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 7, 2015)

Ravi said:


> No reason to punch her in the face. No reason at all.



Nope, but they'll get away with it.

And they can't figure out why they are getting randomly gunned down by people now.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 7, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Well....the ONLY fair thing to do is to view this video...which begins with her resisting arrest....and assume everything she accuses the cops of prior to the video is true, accurate and probably even worse than she described it.
> 
> Oh Lord......our society has become a complete shit show. On behalf of all of us....I apologize for what we've done to your creation.


There are times when resisting arrest, while not technically justifiable, is perfectly understandable and acceptable to the reasoning mind.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 7, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > No reason to punch her in the face. No reason at all.
> ...



You're such a courageous hero. 

I can always tell when you've had a rough week with the white belts. You vent a lot here.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Look at these heroes beating up a defenseless woman for absolutely no reason at all.
> ...


can't see anything prior to what is on video, it's all hear say.  I want to know what her blood alcohol level was and drug screen.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 7, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Doesn't even matter.  You don't pin a woman down and punch her in the face with her kids looking on because her alcohol content was over or under "X", nor was she charged with anything like that.  

That's just a stupid point attempting to excuse authoritarian thuggery.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2015)

Pogo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


sure it matters.  I have no idea what the lady did. They may be completely justified. She was obviously resisting and she paid for that.  that's on her.  No one else. I didn't see any kids, did you?


----------



## MikeK (Oct 7, 2015)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Well....the ONLY fair thing to do is to view this video...which begins with her resisting arrest....and assume everything she accuses the cops of prior to the video is true, accurate and probably even worse than she described it.
> ...


Having viewed the video for the third time, what I see is two male cops restraining a hysterical woman on the ground while a third cop busies himself blocking a witness. 

Regardless of any other circumstances, if two male cops are not capable of restraining a female without punching her in the face and kneeing her in the abdomen they don't belong on the job.  What seems obvious to me is these guys seem to think it's okay for them to do what they're doing -- and _that_ is a big problem. 

It is understandable to me how bystanders can often be an intrusive annoyance to police officers but there is a right way and a wrong way to warn such bystanders off.  Telling a woman to _mind your own fucking business_ is clearly wrong -- and that's where the wrongfulness of this entire incident began.

If the cop had not resorted to that offensively unprofessional behavior Hahn would have no reason to report him. 

If what happened next is as reported, he retaliated by stopping her for a (supposed) traffic offense, then this cop is little more than a thug who deserves a prison sentence.  He is a disgrace to his uniform.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 7, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



"Resisting" meaning "stopping the swing of fists with her face"?

Fuck this authoritarian sycophancy.  What if that's your mother?

The kids are still in the car, watching all this in horror (and learning much about what "cops" are).  If they come out where you can see them, does that somehow make it not-OK for two large grown adult males to have a woman pinned down punching her in the face?  Does that change something on your planet?


----------



## Pogo (Oct 7, 2015)

MikeK said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Fully agree.

It's weird, I used to live there in Carlsbad.  It was a while ago but it's totally not the kind of place I would have expected this kind of juvenile shit to go down.  It's an indication of how far this Warrior Mentality where police see themselves as a paramilitary force fighting against the people has permeated the subculture.  And how sycophants like JC here stand on the side cheering them on against their own fellow citizens.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 7, 2015)

Pogo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > can't see anything prior to what is on video, it's all hear say.  I want to know what her blood alcohol level was and drug screen.
> ...



"Small" government conservatives have a love affair with authoritarian thuggery.  They can't get enough of it.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


so you'd just let someone take an airline down if you had an opportunity to take someone down threatening the plane.  Yep, I agree with physical authority when it is called for.  You betcha bubba!!!!


----------



## Ravi (Oct 7, 2015)

Would Ben Carson say the kids should have gotten out of the car and attacked the thug cops?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 7, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Which has absolutely nothing to do with this topic, so I have no clue what it is you're ranting about


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Would Ben Carson say the kids should have gotten out of the car and attacked the thug cops?


why?


----------



## Ravi (Oct 7, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Would Ben Carson say the kids should have gotten out of the car and attacked the thug cops?
> ...


Because the cops were punching the mother in the face.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


someone mentioned thuggery.  I was giving an example of when thuggery is warranted.  you should read the quotes with the post.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2015)

Ravi said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


so, you have no idea why.  It might have been warranted.  Maybe they should have merely tazed her.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 7, 2015)

there was absolutely no reason to punch her in the face.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2015)

Ravi said:


> there was absolutely no reason to punch her in the face.


I have no clue to that. like i said, it might have been warranted. You weren't there.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 7, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > there was absolutely no reason to punch her in the face.
> ...


I saw the video. There was no reason to punch her in the face.

The cops need to be brought up on charges just like normal people would be.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2015)

Ravi said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


funny, yep it's on video so you now know it all.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 7, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I know they had no reason to punch her in the face.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2015)

Ravi said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


no you don't.  you only think you do because you are a liberal and you think you know everything.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 7, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I know far from everything but I know the cops had no reason to punch her in the face.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2015)

Ravi said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


uh, no you don't.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 7, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Why don't you list for us the reasons --- ANY of the reasons --- that two full grown adult male goons would be justified in punching an unarmed woman in the face?

Do her eyes shoot poison darts or something?  What are we missing?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2015)

Pogo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


you didn't see her resisting eh?  Funny, you're blind.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 7, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Immaterial. They had no reason to punch her in the face.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2015)

Ravi said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


why is it immaterial? Did it look like they were being successful in getting her handcuffed?  Two very big guys, and they couldn't get her handcuffed.  See that tells me immediately she is on something.  I'm profiling here.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 7, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



If I were being punched in the face I'd resist too.  And I might add that anyone there witnessing this who jumped in to pull the cops off would have been completely justified in doing so.  That's an assault and battery *in progress*.  And that's a crime.

And you didn't answer the question.  Because you can't.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2015)

Pogo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


if that were actually the case then maybe.  But it isn't so a moot point.

yeah right, you indeed have a problem with authority.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 7, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The serve part's a crock. When hitchhiking down the California coast one summer lots of cop cars sped by but none stopped and offered me a ride.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 7, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Let's face it -- you're an abject coward.  A pussy who stands on the side cheering on the goons because you worship the badge no matter what it's doing.  That makes you an enabler, and part of the problem.

You still can't answer my question.  Because there IS NO such answer.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> ...


funny stuff dude.Now you think the cops are limo service.  Too funny.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2015)

Pogo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I answered every question you asked.  you didn't like my answer.  Too bad.  The fact is you have no idea what happened.  The video says nothing.  ABSOLUTELY nothing about why she was on the ground and detained.  NOTHING.  And it is very obvious in the video the lady was resisting arrest. And that two very large cops couldn't restrain the lady to put handcuffs on her.  hence the punch.  And, I am cool with that.  you don't have to like what i like, I never asked you to, so don't ask me to agree with you.

Edit: and in typical liberal fashion since you persuade me to agree with you you feel it is necessary to pull out insults.  Typical liberal stuff.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 7, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Fully agree.
> 
> It's weird, I used to live there in Carlsbad.  It was a while ago but it's totally not the kind of place I would have expected this kind of juvenile shit to go down.  It's an indication of how far this Warrior Mentality where police see themselves as a paramilitary force fighting against the people has permeated the subculture.


I fully agree with that assessment.  

At some point in the recent past, owing to an increase in police fatalities and injuries, it was decided that the priority factor in police performance was _officer safety._  That concern gave rise to various new _procedures_ used by police in dealing with arrest subjects.  While some of these procedures are necessary when dealing with subjects who are resisting arrest their use has become not only routine but quite often unnecessarily employed and exaggerated in their application.  In fact, these _procedures_ have evolved into a convenient means of brutalizing subjects who are fully cooperative and are not resisting in the least.  

This excessive use of force is readily observable in many of the arrest incidents seen in most episodes of the TV "ride-along" documentary series, _COPS._  This systematic abuse is not something which is commonly observed by the average citizen but its cumulative effect is a contributing factor in much of the rage exhibited in some recent riotous anti-police demonstrations.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 7, 2015)

jc456 said:


> you didn't see her resisting eh?  Funny, you're blind.


What we saw are two male cops struggling incompetently to handcuff an hysterical female while a third cop thought it was more important to deter a witness than to assist in the restraint -- which should not have been necessary to begin with.  As mentioned earlier, if those two males were incapable of restraining that female without punching and kneeing her they don't belong on the street with so little training and/or physical ability.

With only vague recollection of my YMCA wrestling days I am aware of three simple wrestling holds, called "come-along" holds in police terminology, which those two cops could easily have applied to handcuff that woman without all the violence.  So unless those two cops are just poorly-trained goons, the other possibility is they were making use of "procedural" methods to brutally punish her earlier disrespectful conduct toward them.

There is no third possibility.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 7, 2015)

jc456 said:


> [...]
> 
> I have no idea what the lady did. They may be completely justified. She was obviously resisting and she paid for that.  that's on her.  No one else. I didn't see any kids, did you?


(Excerpt)

_*"In July this year, the San Diego District Attorney dropped felony charges against Hahn for battery on a police officer and resisting arrest – which her attorney Mark Geragos says was due to the video."*_

Mother was repeatedly punched in the face by police officers

(Close)

That should give you a clear idea of what the woman did or didn't do.  The DA dropped the charges against her -- and I'm sure you know what that means.  If those cops get away with being fired they can consider themselves very lucky.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2015)

MikeK said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > you didn't see her resisting eh?  Funny, you're blind.
> ...


And you can make that statement because you have experience in how to handle a crime scene correct?  

The facts are this; you have a video, and that video starts post take down by the officer.  Period. 

You have no information on what happened prior to that except for what the lady stated and let's be honest suspects always tell a very incomplete story.  Unless of course you believe everyone is innocent and the cops are always wrong. LOL.

You also have no experience on securing a suspect, therefore have no idea how hard it is to actually handle someone resisting arrest.  

There are plenty of videos out today showing officers handling difficult suspects. One died in New York.

Again, you liberals think you know it all.  Let's just call that what it is.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 7, 2015)

MikeK said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...



DAs  drop charges often. Courts are severely back logged. Get an attorney who even stayed awake through an online law school....and you have a 50% chance of charges being dropped just from backed up dockets.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2015)

MikeK said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...


nope, not at all, that just says the DA dropped felony charges.  doesn't at all tell me what happened.  Facts not in evidence at this time.

I still want to know her blood alcohol level or blood work on drugs.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 7, 2015)

jc456 said:


> And you can make that statement because you have experience in how to handle a crime scene correct?
> 
> The facts are this; you have a video, and that video starts post take down by the officer.  Period.
> 
> ...


The charges made against that woman by the cops who brutalized and humiliated her have been _withdrawn._

Do you know what that means?  Do you know what is left?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2015)

MikeK said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > And you can make that statement because you have experience in how to handle a crime scene correct?
> ...


means nothing other than she won't go to court. That's it.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 7, 2015)

MikeK said:


> The charges made against that woman by the cops who brutalized and humiliated her have been withdrawn.
> 
> Do you know what that means?  Do you know what is left?



Conservatives worship anyone in a uniform.  It doesn't matter what happened.  He'll never admit the cops did anything wrong.  He's too busy salivating over the thought of licking those boots.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 7, 2015)

jc456 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



If they had something to prosecute her with they would do it, but you already knew that.  Instead you choose to be dishonest and dishonorable like the men who beat her.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 7, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> DAs  drop charges often. Courts are severely back logged. Get an attorney who even stayed awake through an online law school....and you have a 50% chance of charges being dropped just from backed up dockets.



Show us that's the case here.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 7, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> DAs  drop charges often. Courts are severely back logged. Get an attorney who even stayed awake through an online law school....and you have a 50% chance of charges being dropped just from backed up dockets.


D.A.s *do not* often drop charges in this kind of situation.  In fact they do everything humanly possible to avoid doing that because it leaves the arresting officer(s) and their employer vulnerable to criminal and civil charges, respectively, which is what is happening here.  

A DA will usually drop a charge when it simply isn't worth the time and effort to prosecute it.  In this example the dropped charges means there was no offense.  No cause for arrest.  The woman was falsely arrested, brutalized, and falsely charged!


----------



## northpolarbear (Oct 7, 2015)

I have no faith in my local cops neither. They aren't doing anything when they are supposed to be. They bend the rules as they like, not enforced as I am entitled to.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 7, 2015)

jc456 said:


> nope, not at all, that just says the DA dropped felony charges.  doesn't at all tell me what happened.  Facts not in evidence at this time.
> 
> I still want to know her blood alcohol level or blood work on drugs.


The fact in evidence is the prosecutor has withdrawn all charges.  In this example the only reason for doing that is the charges cannot be substantiated.  So there no longer is a criminal case against the former defendant.  She is an innocent citizen who was falsely arrested, brutalized, and falsely charged.

What remains now is how much the City of Carlsbad is willing to pay to avoid criminal prosecution of the cops, which is the usual arrangement.  But this woman is pissed off and she is a fighter.  A sizable punitive award is a foregone conclusion, so she just might refuse to bargain for more and demand satisfaction in the form of criminal prosecution.

Rest assured right now those cops are cooperating with Internal Affairs like trained monkeys to point out who did what and said what.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 7, 2015)

jc456 said:


> means nothing other than she won't go to court. That's it.


She won't be going back to court as a defendant -- but you may rest assured she will be going to civil court as the plaintiff in one hell of a damage suit.  And once that is settled she very well could be going back to criminal court as a complainant against those cops, at least one of whom could be looking at prison time.

Once the charges against her were withdrawn she was immediately eligible to prefer charges against those cops.  The fact that those charges were withdrawn makes it clear that the DA's office thoroughly investigated and found them unsubstantiated -- meaning _false._

Those guys are in serious trouble.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 7, 2015)

MikeK said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > means nothing other than she won't go to court. That's it.
> ...


I expect Geragos will be quietly distributing information packets about this incident to the media because publicity will significantly aid his presentation to a civil court jury.  I'm very surprised to have seen nothing about it on CNN or MSNBC.  The only reason I can think of for the omission thus far is media's cooperation with a government effort to cool down the rising anti-cop mood.

This video is bound to piss off a lot of people who ordinarily are pro-cop.  It pissed me off to see a grown man punching a prostrate woman in the face and driving his knee into her liver.  I believe the cop who did that is the one who had told her to _"mind your own fucking business"_ and was punishing her for reporting him.  If I'm right he deserves some prison time.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 10, 2015)

Department of "protecting and serving" their own -- despite their actions:

Cop Charged with Murdering his Daughter's Teenage Boyfriend gets $160,000 Check after Being Approved for Police Retirement

>> Kepler, 54, was formally charged on August 18 by Tulsa prosecutors with the August 5 killing of 19-year-old Jeremey Lake, who was dating his daughter Lisa.   He was also charged with one count of shooting with intent to kill because prosecutors said he shot at his daughter during an alleged confrontation.
....
Kepler chose to participate in the state's deferred option pension plan in 2010. This allowed him to collect approximately four years' worth of monthly pension payments, plus interest, in a lump sum on retirement, the Tulsa World reports.  Records show his monthly pension is $2,947, and the plan has a minimum interest rate of 7.5 per cent, bringing the lump sum total to approximately $162,000.

A 2011 state law was introduced to close a loophole that allowed some government employees to collect pensions even if they were convicted of felonies.

The law bars police officers and other municipal workers from collecting retirement pay if they plead guilty, no contest, or are convicted of a felony for bribery, corruption, forgery, perjury or 'any other crime related to their office or employment'.

Steven Snyder, executive director of the Police Pension and Retirement board, told Tulsa World that Kepler would forfeit his monthly pension if convicted of a felony not resulting in a deferred sentence, but gets to keep his lump sum payment.  Kepler's attorney, Richard O'Carroll, argues that _he believes the law allows Kepler to keep his monthly payments as well.  _<<​
Note: the time reference "August" refers to August of 2014.  To date as far as I've been able to find out he still hasn't been tried.

After kicking his adopted daughter out of the house she took up with the 19-year-old man who volunteered at the shelter where she went for shelter.  This guy drove up to them as they walked, and when the kid approached to introduce himself, he shot and killed him.  Also shot at his own daughter but missed, and winged the 19-year-old's younger brother.

Three months AFTER doing all this he retires and gets his lump sum of $162,000.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 11, 2015)

MikeK said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Unless they end their lives nailed to crosses and screaming, they got off too easily.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 11, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



That's all right...neither does he.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 13, 2015)

Another hero selling drugs while on duty

WJAC TV


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 13, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Another hero selling drugs while on duty
> 
> WJAC TV



Whoa....bro....it's like SO cool what you do. You like...spend all day hunting bad cop stories...then you like...post them online. Bro...I'm telling you...you're gonna change shit in this country. I bet all the pigs are like...scared as shit cuz you like...post all their shit online. So cool bro....so cool!


----------



## paravani (Oct 14, 2015)

MikeK said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Also relevant (and somehow neglected in the above debate over the incident) is that Ms. Hahn is the daughter of a police officer.  This was the reason for her initial call to complain about Geragos' behavior -- because she had been raised by a police officer, and she had been taught  not only to respect members of the force, but also what to do in the case that she witnessed police misconduct.  

Geragos screwed up very badly when he attacked the daughter of a fellow officer.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 20, 2015)

This guy was a St Louis cop who also sexually assaulted underage boys in his custody

Cop Admits To Posing as Woman To Give 60 Men Oral Sex Through A Hole… But There’s More | Punk Rock Libertarians


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> This guy was a St Louis cop who also sexually assaulted underage boys in his custody
> 
> Cop Admits To Posing as Woman To Give 60 Men Oral Sex Through A Hole… But There’s More | Punk Rock Libertarians



Are you one of the men who visited him hahhaa!!!!???


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 21, 2015)

Cops seem to have a fetish for murdering dogs

Florida cop fatally shoots beloved dog in front of her owner


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Cops seem to have a fetish for murdering dogs
> 
> Florida cop fatally shoots beloved dog in front of her owner



2 points:

1) This disgusts me. As I've told you before....regardless of any past topics you and I have debated...THIS IS one topic I can drop it all and stand with you on. What the answer is I'm not sure. But this cannot be it. The public will turn on police 100x faster over THIS than over a Ferguson or Baltimore case. I pepper sprayed 2 dogs and it works. My FTO kept tennis balls with peanut butter to toss over fences if dogs were there. Worked every time. 

I'm with you 100% on stopping this.


2) Most cops love dogs. Most say they like dogs more than people. Nothing pissed me off more than hearing that random cop saying he'd shoot someone's dog on spot. Fuck that.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Another hero selling drugs while on duty
> ...



Now.....give us a nice paragraph about what YOU do. I'll start it for you. 

I spend all day hunting...............


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 31, 2015)

NJ cop is trying to claim to he was drugged by strippers and that he is not responsible for the vehicular homicide he caused.

Lawyer: Cop Pedro Abad may have been drugged before fatal wrong-way crash

Oh, but wait, he posted pictures on social media of himself getting wasted before the accident.  Oops...

Cop Who Posted Shot Pics Before Killing People in Drunken Car Crash Claims He Was Drugged | Punk Rock Libertarians


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 31, 2015)

Minnesota heroes beat up a retarded kid

Transit cop fired after beating up autistic Minnesota teen he suspected of drug use


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 4, 2015)

And we have yet another police officer abusing a black child.

Cop Handcuffed 7-Year-Old Boy for No Reason and then He Lost the Key


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 4, 2015)

Another bully with a badge.  Finally a jury that does the right thing, although they should have also found him guilty of assault with a deadly weapon.

FBI agent guilty of assault in an incident caught on cellphone video


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 4, 2015)

Have you noticed that almost no one responds to this thread or even looks at it except you....and me to make fun of you?? I mean...the Columbia school cop thread got 3000 replies in a week. You haven't hit 1000 in over a year.

Your proudest achievement in life....this thread...and almost no one reads it. Sad.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 4, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Have you noticed that almost no one responds to this thread or even looks at it except you....and me to make fun of you?? I mean...the Columbia school cop thread got 3000 replies in a week. You haven't hit 1000 in over a year.
> 
> Your proudest achievement in life....this thread...and almost no one reads it. Sad.


What's sad is you defend every dirty cop.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 4, 2015)

Ravi said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed that almost no one responds to this thread or even looks at it except you....and me to make fun of you?? I mean...the Columbia school cop thread got 3000 replies in a week. You haven't hit 1000 in over a year.
> ...



No I dont. You are too stupid to debate this with.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2015)

Video released of cop shooting unarmed man in the back as he lies face down in snow

From the Dauphin County (PA) District Attorney's Office, which charged officer Lisa Mearkle, 37, with criminal homicide in the killing of David Kassick, 59 in Hummelstown PA.

About the video:

it's extremely loud, so back your volume down.  Audio recording is heavily overmodulated and sometimes hard to understand.
Voice in the background is Kassick's brother (the scene is the backyard of a family home) who is incredulous at what's going on.  You can hear Mearkle ordering Kassick to "get on the ground" --- when the video clearly shows he's _already _on the ground.

after Mearkle hits Kassick with four (4) TASER shots of 50,000 volts each she administers fatal gunshots at 1:12 and 1:16 of this video (counting the 30-second intro)
Attorney in the trial maintained that Mearkle feared for her life, worried that Kassick would reach into his pocket and pull.... something.
This video, just released to the public, was shown to the jury at trial.  The jury, amazingly enough, *acquitted* her.  Worse, she plans to _return to police work.  _The locals are not happy about that.

Kassick was unarmed.  But he was illegally fleeing from Mearkle when he was TASERed.

And the original incident leading to Kassick's killing?

_A traffic stop for an expired car inspection sticker._
I'm not even making this up.

A wrongful death lawsuit from the victim's family has been filed.


If anyone's wondering why I capitalize TASER ---- the name is an acronym.  It stands for "Thomas A. Swift's Electric Rifle" and was named as such by its inventor.  And people wonder why I rail about people living in comic books and other fiction as if they're reality.  And no, I'm not making that up either.

What a sick fucking world.


----------



## Politico (Nov 8, 2015)

Louisiana police arrest 2 officers in boy's shooting death

Thug cops kill six year old.This shit needs to stop.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 8, 2015)

But it won't.  Cops have a license to kill.


----------



## Politico (Nov 9, 2015)

Exaxtly. One of these thugs has been up on charges twice before with no convictions. If he gets off again someone needs to take care of it.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 9, 2015)

This is just insane. Maybe it's time to just disband the police all together. They shouldn't have the right to kill people over minor infractions and victimless crimes.


----------



## TooTall (Nov 9, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...



I got stopped by a cop several months ago for doing what everyone had been doing for at least the last 20 years. When the cop pulled me over, asked for my license, and told me what I had done wrong, I commented  "This is total BS! He replied, "Everyone is entitled to their opinion."  He won that one.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 10, 2015)

Are We Training Cops to be Hyper-Aggressive?  -- Joshua Holland

>> The median police recruit in the United States will receive 129 hours of instruction on defensive techniques and using his or her gun, baton, OC-spray, and Taser. That cadet will receive another 24 hours of scenario-based training, drilling on things like when to shoot or hold fire. The median trainee also gets 48 hours of instruction on constitutional law and his or her department’s use-of-force policies.

*But that same future police officer will receive only eight hours of training in conflict de-escalation.* And despite the fact that a quarter of the 838 citizens shot dead by police this year showed symptoms of mental-health issues, according to _The Washington Post, _the median cadet gets only eight hours of training in crisis intervention.

The study paints a similar picture with in-service training. A total of 59 percent of a cop’s time is spent on using their weapons or defending themselves. That’s more than four times as much time that he or she will spend on de-escalation and crisis intervention. Almost all of the agencies surveyed offer their cops continual training with firearms, but over a third offer zero in-service instruction on conflict de-escalation.

.... “What we’ve learned in England and Scotland is the importance of communication, of engaging and slowing things down in certain circumstances,” says Wexler. “There are times when you get called to a situation where someone is obviously distraught or emotionally disturbed and they might have a knife or a stick or a rock, and that’s where we need to slow things down, maintain a safe distance and call in additional resources. And most importantly, we need to start at a lower level of force and begin to communicate.” He adds: “With a mentally ill person,* the worst thing you can do is shove a gun in their face and start barking orders at them. It’s counterproductive.” *

Wexler thinks our lightning-fast, high-tech culture is part of the problem. “Some of the officers coming out of police academies approach these situations asking themselves, ‘Which of my technologies can I use to get this person under control? Should I use a gun, or should I use a Taser or a baton or whatever.’ They’re not thinking, ‘What do I have here, what is the situation? How can I take this person who’s at a very high level of anxiety and try to bring them down to earth?’”

... Police are taught to be assertive, establish their authority and immediately take control of a situation. Failing to get that done may be seen as a sign of weakness. Many agencies evaluate cops in part on how many calls they answer, which is another incentive to react to events quickly rather than taking stock of a situation and taking a step back when it’s appropriate to do so. <<​
Ultimately then, the dual epidemics of mass random shootings, and the growth of the "Warrior Cop" mentality, have their roots in the same place ---  perversions of _masculinity_.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 10, 2015)

Another shining example of American law enforcement

Florida cop turns up drunk to collect Mothers Against Drunk Driving award


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 10, 2015)

Racism in law enforcement seems to be wide spread in the St Louis area

St. Louis suburb funds itself by increasing nuisance ticketing on black homes by 495 percent: lawsuit


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Are We Training Cops to be Hyper-Aggressive?  -- Joshua Holland
> 
> >> The median police recruit in the United States will receive 129 hours of instruction on defensive techniques and using his or her gun, baton, OC-spray, and Taser. That cadet will receive another 24 hours of scenario-based training, drilling on things like when to shoot or hold fire. The median trainee also gets 48 hours of instruction on constitutional law and his or her department’s use-of-force policies.
> 
> ...



820-ish. That's all? As I said....the number of incidents where someone is shot dead is so statistically tiny...it's barely measurable.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 10, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Racism in law enforcement seems to be wide spread in the St Louis area
> 
> St. Louis suburb funds itself by increasing nuisance ticketing on black homes by 495 percent: lawsuit



They're racist against blacks? HEY MORON.....

pagedale

THE ENTIRE CITY GOVERNMENT IS BLACK. 

What a fucking retard you are.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 10, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Are We Training Cops to be Hyper-Aggressive?  -- Joshua Holland
> ...



How the fuck does any of that relate to the post quoted?
Wtf is "820-ish"?  Being a "thug" (read: responsible citizen) nobody ever taught me this code.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



It's called math retard. You bitch about deescalation. Well....cops shooting a person is SO RARE statistically it's hardly measurable. I say they're doing a fine job.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 10, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



That's what "820-ish" means, is it?  Well ain't that clear as mud.

Obviously you didn't even read the post, since that's not what it was about.  
Why am I not surprised.  Maybe only we "thugs" can read.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



God damn you're just too dumb to debate with. 

Go back to your safe space you fag thug


----------



## Pogo (Nov 10, 2015)

Looks like Barney Fife here has just discovered "420".  He was only off by half.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Looks like Barney Fife here has just discovered "420".  He was only off by half.



Jesus Christ. Let me see if I can lay this out in crayon - eater terms for you.

820ish= approximately how many people are shot to death per year by cops.

Stats: what proves how incredibly small and rare 820ish is in context to nation size/crime rate/police numbers in US

Deescalation: What you bitch about cops needing

Reality: Me showing you that statistically cops must have quite good deescalation skills since shootings are indeed incredibly rare




I can't put it into much simpler window-licker terms for you. If you can't grasp it now....go eat some glue and grin your ass off.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 10, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Barney Fife here has just discovered "420".  He was only off by half.
> ...



And how the fuck was I, or anyone else, supposed to pull that out of your ass, Barn?  There's no such figure or claim anywhere in my article at all.  

Interesting number though.  About twice as many as there are murders in the city of Chicago in a year.  But that, we can talk all day about, right?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 10, 2015)

820/year = about two and a quarter killed every day... or roughly one person killed by cops every ten hours, 41 minutes.

Jeepers, wonder how that compares to other countries?


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well....of those 820....how many are "murder" vs a justified shooting? 20 or 30 maybe? Still too many....but an TINY TINY fraction. Like 0.00000001% of police....it's so tiny it's not worth measuring. 


Everyone else could grasp that. You're a window locker though so you're behind.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> 820/year = about two and a quarter killed every day... or roughly one person killed by cops every ten hours, 41 minutes.
> 
> Jeepers, wonder how that compares to other countries?



How does the inner city crime rate compare to other countries?

Apples vs Oranges.


You say cops kill someone once every 10 hours. Well....since almost all are completely justified....I can say someone tries to kill a cop every 10 hours and the cops simply win.

See how that works?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 10, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Dafuck is a "window locker"?  My windows aren't locked.

Never mind ...


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Damn cell phone auto correct.

"Window licker". Retard.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 10, 2015)

DontTazeMeBros you gonna correct your mistake in trying to call a government racist against blacks....when every single member of Pageland is black?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 10, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Racism in law enforcement seems to be wide spread in the St Louis area
> ...



How would that prevent them from being racist?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 10, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Fine, the question stands -- wtf is a "window l*i*cker"?

You have to understand, I left grade school in the early '60s.  I'm not up on the newfangled shit you kids today come up with.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I'm only 33 and I have never heard the term window licker either. He's just a psychopath


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 10, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Of course you do, psycho boy...to you, *nothing* a cop does is over the line!


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 10, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



It's because people have been nice and never called either of you that when you could hear it.


----------



## Politico (Nov 12, 2015)

Kissimmee school resource officer accused of child abuse, police say


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 16, 2015)

How dare she assert her rights when a cop is behaving illegally

Cop Grinds Teen Girl’s Face into the Ground for Telling Him to Stop Assaulting Her Sister


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 26, 2015)

More cowardly cops killing a dog and steeling evidence

Cop shoots and kills Delaware man’s dog — as it runs away from him


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 30, 2015)

He had to have been drunk.  There is no reason why a police officer would use such piss poor judgment in this kind of situation.

'Hot Cop Of The Castro' Arrested In Hit-And-Run Crash That Injured 2


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 1, 2015)

Brave heroes in blue bust into wrong house, assault and arrest 88 year old woman.

88-yo Woman Defends Home from Cops Who Went to Wrong House, So She Was Assaulted & Arrested


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 1, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Brave heroes in blue bust into wrong house, assault and arrest 88 year old woman.
> 
> 88-yo Woman Defends Home from Cops Who Went to Wrong House, So She Was Assaulted & Arrested


Ever made a mistake in your life asshole?
No?
The LEO were tasked by dispatch. Dispatch gave the LEO's the wrong address.
And you blame the LEOs?


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 1, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Brave heroes in blue bust into wrong house, assault and arrest 88 year old woman.
> 
> 88-yo Woman Defends Home from Cops Who Went to Wrong House, So She Was Assaulted & Arrested


That's right you fucking dummy. You believe the article which claims the woman was "kidnapped" and now could spend the rest of her life in jail.
 You are mentally ill.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 1, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Brave heroes in blue bust into wrong house, assault and arrest 88 year old woman.
> ...



Not one that violates the civil rights and unjustly imprisons another individual


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 1, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Brave heroes in blue bust into wrong house, assault and arrest 88 year old woman.
> ...



That's because the she was.  It doesn't not make it a kidnapping simply because agents of the government did it.  

You really shouldn't call other people dumb.


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 1, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Brave heroes in blue bust into wrong house, assault and arrest 88 year old woman.
> ...



Ignore DontTazeMeBro. Almost no one reads his dribble anymore.

I have some good contacts in LE and after some work and question asking on here...I found out about DontTazeMeBro. He is from Vegas. He applied to Las Vegas Metro Police and North Vegas PD and got rejected. Hence his grudge. 

All cop haters are 1 of 2 things. Criminals. Or wannabe cops who got rejected. He's the latter.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 3, 2015)

Police Taser unarmed, seat belted man to death inside SUV

Mom Calls 911 for Mental Help With Her Son, Cops Show Up, Taser Him to Death While He’s Restrained

They're heroes!


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 3, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Police Taser unarmed, seat belted man to death inside SUV
> 
> Mom Calls 911 for Mental Help With Her Son, Cops Show Up, Taser Him to Death While He’s Restrained
> 
> They're heroes!



Why did mom call COPS to provide MEDICAL mental health to her fucked up son? Call a doctor. Not a cop. If doctors won't come....why won't they? Because the son is DANGEROUS. That's why when she tries to get medical help....medics won't come until after cops do.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 3, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Police Taser unarmed, seat belted man to death inside SUV
> ...



Clearly he deserved to be tortured to death.


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 3, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Tasers themselves don't kill people (extremely rare). It's proven medical fact. However...tasers can agitate a person and if their body is filled with multiple illegal drugs...that can kill them.

That guy died from the drug cocktail mixing in his body as he FOUGHT police. And after he was fighting his family....and trying to EAT his fiancee...yes...bit down and kept biting and dad was gonna try to beat the guy to get him to let go. They said cops treated him like a rabid dog....well....he acted like a rabid dog.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 3, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



They Tased him multiple times for no reason, or did you even bother to read the article.  The one cop even threatened to shoot the man.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 6, 2015)

I feel much safer now that our heroes in blue halted the illicit activities of these hardened criminals, ages 87 to 95.

Police Bust Weekly Mahjong Game Played By Elderly Women


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 6, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



"For no reason" or because he was still fighting?

Why did the family call cops instead of a doctor to handle their mentally ill (and violent) man child?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 6, 2015)

Just another "isolated" incident

A Dozen Cops and the Sheriff in Single Dept, All Arrested, Face More Than 120 Corruption Charges


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 6, 2015)

More "protecting and serving"...


*Suspected Armed Bank Robber Shot, Killed Outside Miami Beach Barber Shop, Police Say
*


> A suspected bank robber, allegedly *armed with a razor*, was shot and killed outside a Miami Beach, Florida, barber shop, police said.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 6, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



They called 911.  An ambulance came, but Deputy Fife and his redneck marauders prevented the paramedics from going near the guy.  Did you even bother to read the article?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 6, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



You hang on his every word.



> I have some good contacts in LE and after some work and question asking on here...I found out about DontTazeMeBro. He is from Vegas. He applied to Las Vegas Metro Police and North Vegas PD and got rejected. Hence his grudge.



So...either you stalked another poster or you are lying...which is it?



> All cop haters are 1 of 2 things. Criminals. Or wannabe cops who got rejected. He's the latter.



Now you are just lying, as usual.


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 6, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Yeah I read it from your radical libertarian half-domestic-terrorist source as usual. Then I read it on a reputable news site.

EMS didn't go because they don't go near violent whackjobs until cops secure the guy. That's why cops end up having to deal with it. He was a psycho. On all sorts of drugs. He was trying to eat his girlfriends arm....to the point that Dad was gonna start punching him to get him to let go. Like a rabid dog.

So....cops Tased him. He kept fighting.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes, it was a juvenile stunt, but was this reaction really necessary?  In fact, they didn't even try to arrest him until they found it was taped and got embarrassed about it.  Two more brave heroes protecting us from Parkour.

VIDEO : Should You Be Arrested for This?


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 7, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Yes, it was a juvenile stunt, but was this reaction really necessary?  In fact, they didn't even try to arrest him until they found it was taped and got embarrassed about it.  Two more brave heroes protecting us from Parkour.
> 
> VIDEO : Should You Be Arrested for This?



Seriously? You're defending the turd who pulled this "juvenile stunt"? Cops are being ambushed and killed from behind and he thinks it's cool to run up behind them and try to hurdle the cops sitting on a bench? Had he missed his jump...he plows into the back of their heads.

And you're defending him. You deserve the same ass kicking he does.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 18, 2015)

What a pillar of the community this fine gentleman must be.

More video surfaces from events outside Pittsburgh's Wood Street T Station, officer shoves teen girl with baton


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 23, 2015)

This is flat out murder, plain and simple

Shocking Video Shows Cop Execute US Combat Vet and Former POW, for Twirling an Ink Pen | Punk Rock Libertarians


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 9, 2016)

Hey, just another day of protecting and serving the fucking shit out of you

Ex-Vegas officer, department sued in body camera force case


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 9, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Ever made a mistake in your life asshole?
> No?
> The LEO were tasked by dispatch. Dispatch gave the LEO's the wrong address.
> And you blame the LEOs?



For assaulting and arresting a woman?

Yeah.

You don't?


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 9, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Fully agree.
> ...


Pretty pathetic when your life apparently revolves around a fucking TV show.
 You are suffering from some form of mental illness pal.
NO LEO is going to be videotaped using 'excessive force' against a "fully cooperative subject". What are you like ten years old mentally?
Why wouldn't 'officer safety' be the top priority? THINK!!!!!!
Should 'officer safety' now in your delusional stoner head be the 'second priority.
 You need to throw the silk glove and jar of Vasoline away when your 'COPS' show comes on.


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 9, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Hey, just another day of protecting and serving the fucking shit out of you
> 
> Ex-Vegas officer, department sued in body camera force case


I've have enough of your pathetic bullshit cop-hate.
What happened? Did someone dressed like a cop in halloween costume touch your 'pee-pee' when you were five years old?
You really ought to get some professional help.
Permanent Ignore.
You're boring everyone here.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 9, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, just another day of protecting and serving the fucking shit out of you
> ...


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 9, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, just another day of protecting and serving the fucking shit out of you
> ...



No. I found out about DontTazeMeBro. 

He applied to be a cop at Las Vegas PD and North Las Vegas PD and both turned him down. Couldn't find out why. 

But that's the bug up his ass about cops. He wanted to be one and couldn't.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 9, 2016)

So...you are lying, or you stalked another poster.  Which is it?


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 9, 2016)

Jarlaxle said:


> So...you are lying, or you stalked another poster.  Which is it?



Neither. It was not hard to find out. He hasn't even denied it.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 10, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > So...you are lying, or you stalked another poster.  Which is it?
> ...


That's interesting.

Would you mind explaining the process you used to determine that?  I am curious and would appreciate knowing how you did it.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 10, 2016)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



As am I curious to know who he thinks I am.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 10, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Pretty pathetic when your life apparently revolves around a fucking TV show.


One's life need not "revolve around" the _COPS_ documentary series to derive useful impressions of what recently has become of interest to the general public and may be called the _police mentality._  You should know that your scurrilous and clearly demented comments in this forum are quite useful in solidifying the emerging impression.  

Keep it coming.



> NO LEO is going to be videotaped using 'excessive force' against a "fully cooperative subject".


Anyone who watches the _COPS_ series is witness to routinely excessive force which typically involves the *unnecessarily aggressive* take-down of passive, non-resisting subjects, slamming them forcibly onto dirt or a filthy street and driving a knee onto their necks.  This exaggerated use of force is wholly unnecessary in the majority of examples and is therefore *excessive.* 

This forceful exercise occurs, as you are well aware, as a perversion of the rules of _"Procedure"_ which were established in the interest of "officer safety" when confronted with resistance by the subject of arrest.  Rather than effected only when necessary this vigorous use of force takes pllace at every available opportunity -- often occurring with the spirit of a football training exercise.  



> Why wouldn't 'officer safety' be the top priority? THINK!!!!!!
> 
> Should 'officer safety' now in your delusional stoner head be the 'second priority.


"Top priority?"  If you believe safety is your top priority I recommend you quit the job and become a mailman.  

Aggressive use of force should be used when, and only when, it is absolutely necessary -- not when costumed high-school dropouts like you _feel_ that it's necessary, or choose to regard it as necessary -- because you like doing it.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 10, 2016)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



Wasn't hard. He provided half the info by boasting about his kickboxing record, his home city, and...well...some other stuff. The other part is just basic PD stuff. Knowing a person here and there. Putting it all together.

But anyway. That's it. He got rejected and holds a grudge.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 10, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Well for starters....you're 100% definitely just a 0 stripe white belt on the mats.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 11, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Ever made a mistake in your life asshole?
> ...


Where the actions of police are concerned _Dannyboys_ has been so fully indoctrinated with reflexive fabrication to justify any form of police misconduct or malfeasance he is no longer capable of objective reasoning.  In simpler terms he really believes the nonsense he puts forth here.  He doesn't understand that the chickens are coming home to roost and the covers are coming off.


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 11, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


So in your retarded mind the producers of 'COPS' are going to 'edit' video tapes from the COPS to make the COPs appear to be constantly using "excessive force". And all those cops are going to agree to do a COPs show?
 Odd that there are any LEOs willing to put their careers on the line to do the show. Not only that but do things on video that they could be later sued for.
You're a fucking delusional asshole.
LEO use whatever force is necessary to 'secure the scene'.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 11, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> So in your retarded mind the producers of 'COPS' are going to 'edit' video tapes from the COPS to make the COPs appear to be constantly using "excessive force".


I didn't say the individual sequences are edited.  But they are approved or disapproved for release by the command levels of the individual agencies.



> And all those cops are going to agree to do a COPs show?


While I don't believe they have a choice if directed it is quite apparent the individual cops have no problem with it.  In fact, some of them seem to be quite the ham in their performances.



> Odd that there are any LEOs willing to put their careers on the line to do the show.


First, they have about as much choice in the matter as they have in wearing a body camera.  They are told there will be a tv crew "riding along" and that's that.  And any cop who is either so stupid or so insane, or both, that he needs to carefully measure his behavior deserves what comes of any unwanted revelations. 



> Not only that but do things on video that they could be later sued for.


Do you mean like the things you were in the habit of doing?



> LEO use whatever force is necessary to 'secure the scene'.


*Necessary* is the operative word in this issue.  But if you watch _COPS_ you see quite a bit of unnecessary force being used, specifically in the _take-down_ sequences.

I should mention there are occasional COPS segments in which the individual officers filmed demonstrate exemplary conduct and efficiency.  Unfortunately this minority ultimately experiences the consequences of the negative publicity brought about by the actions and behavior of your category.


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 11, 2016)

MikeK said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > So in your retarded mind the producers of 'COPS' are going to 'edit' video tapes from the COPS to make the COPs appear to be constantly using "excessive force".
> ...


You stupid fucking idiot!!!!!!!!
NO LEO can be "directed" by ANYONE to be on the COPs show. NO ONE!! 
The production company and the LE agency asks for LEO volunteers who are willing to appear on the show. The LEOs do not receive ANY money for appearing.
The LE department has 100% full vetting rights. Which they do. They have the Police Union or an incarnation of the Police Union review all the shows BEFORE they go on TV.
NO LE agency is EVER going to show ANY fucking LEO doing ANYTHING which IN ANY WAY could be used in ANY lawsuit EVER! you asshole! You are a fucking little coward pussy cop hater. That means you have been in serious and or habitual contact with LE. If you'd start acting like a man instead of a little punk you'd be better off.
And yes. Had you and I EVER crossed paths because you were committing a crime you would still remember our encounter vividly to this day. 
You're fucking lucky. Maybe the next time you are acting like a fucking asshole punk the LEO won't have his body cam on. We can only hope.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 11, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



You are exactly right. The department approves it. And each officer must volunteer and consent to be on TV. 

And...the departments also must approve of the episode being aired AFTER its filmed due to investigations and crime scenes being recorded. So....if something looks wrong....they won't approve it.

It be surprised if there's more than 5 lawsuits from something regarding force seen on COPS that were successful.


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 11, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


Not even 5 successful lawsuits since 1989.
Our resident little cop hater punk is just another fucking loser.
No one who is innocent ever has anything to fear from LEOs. No one.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 11, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


that's some creepy shit right there. Thanks for proving how easily corrupted cops can be.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 11, 2016)

Ravi said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Haha corrupt? He gave half the info away. The rest was a couple computer clicks. Nothing corrupt about it. If he wants to spout identifying shit online that's his fault.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 11, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> No one who is innocent ever has anything to fear from LEOs. No one.









Wrong-house shooting in DeKalb: ‘Why did they shoot me? My dog?’


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 11, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Except I'm not who you think I am.  It's amusing, though, watching you rant.


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 11, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


You little punk. The hilarious thing YOU don't know who YOU are.
You didn't even make it to the first LEO interview.
Now you're making a fool of yourself on a regular basis here. 
 Quick! Get your satin glove ON! and the Vaseline ready! COPS is going on!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 11, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> You little punk. The hilarious thing YOU don't know who YOU are.
> You didn't even make it to the first LEO interview.



That's because I never requested one.  I'm far too dignified and educated to be a thuggish enforcer for the government.



> Now you're making a fool of yourself on a regular basis here.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 11, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Not even 5 successful lawsuits since 1989.
> 
> Our resident little cop hater punk is just another fucking loser.
> No one who is innocent ever has anything to fear from LEOs. No one.


It is critical to the purpose of this discussion to establish what is meant by "innocent."  Do you mean _innocent_ in technical accordance with the criminal law, or _innocent_ in the sense of humanistic morality (that is if you are capable of making such a determination)?

As I have previously stated, I don't care how technically justified Patrolman Darren Wilson was in shooting Michael Brown to death. I believe his action was justified because what I had learned about Brown is he was a bullying punk who would have harmed many innocent people had he not been disposed of.  So even if Wilson's action had been adjudged unnecessary, even malicious and or racist, I believe he is innocent of any such charge.

But compare him to the reprehensible scumbag cop who participates in a _buy/bust_ operation and arrests people who have done nothing more than purchase some marijuana from an undercover cop.  I have no problem with saying cops who do this deserve anything harmful that could ever happen to them.  Someone who has done nothing more than commit a drug offense (other than distribution to minors) is, according to my sense of humanistic morality, perfectly *innocent!*  Because they have harmed no one.  And if you watch _COPS_ you know the vast majority of police activity involves enforcement of drug laws -- which is wholly counterproductive, seriously wasteful and quite often is extremely cruel and/or sadistic.

I respect cops whose actions affect only those who harm others -- and whose aggression occurs in proportion to the level and nature of the harm done by the offender.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 11, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > You little punk. The hilarious thing YOU don't know who YOU are.
> ...



You don't get to "request" an interview. They pick who gets one after applications and initial testing.

Las Vegas PD AND North Vegas PD turned you down and it's fueled your cop hate forever.

You should try again. Lots of cops have retired. Reno might....MIGHT....allow you to get past the testing phase and actually interview.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 11, 2016)

MikeK said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Not even 5 successful lawsuits since 1989.
> ...



1. Drug deals are notorious for involving GUNS. Which is why on a buy/bust....they aggressively take them down. So they can't access any weapon. Hint: Drug dealers and buyers are often armed.

2. You just said a cop who gets killed doing this would've deserved it? Wow. You just got put on my permanent shit list. I used to like debating you. You were reasonable. Not anymore.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 11, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



You can' t turn someone down who never applies.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 11, 2016)

What we need to fix this police state problem is bigger government.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 11, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



So you're giving up after 2 attempts huh? No wonder you chose striking over grappling....you give up too easily.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 11, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Oh, it was you. I thought you got your info from a dirty cop. Did you get booted out of the force for tracking down people you don't like?


----------



## MikeK (Feb 11, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> 1. Drug deals are notorious for involving GUNS. Which is why on a buy/bust....they aggressively take them down. So they can't access any weapon. Hint: Drug dealers and buyers are often armed.


I don't know if you truly believe this or if it's something you pulled out of the bullshit bag most cops carry around to deal with questions and criticisms.  But in response to the above I refer you to a recognized and highly qualified expert on the subject, Michael Levine, a former supervisory DEA agent who became disillusioned with his agency and with the drug war in general and wrote two excellent books about it.  If you haven't already read either or both I highly recommend them to you.  Because your comment clearly suggests you have a few things to learn.

The Big White Lie: The Deep Cover Operation That Exposed the CIA Sabotage of the Drug War: Michael Levine, Laura Kavanau-Levine: 9780985238629: Amazon.com: Books

Deep Cover: The Inside Story of How DEA Infighting, Incompetence and Subterfuge Lost Us the Biggest Battle of the Drug War: Michael Levine: 9780595092642: Amazon.com: Books

One of the things you will learn from _The Big White Lie_ is that drug dealers are rarely armed to defend against police but rather to defend against being ripped off by "bandits."   In support of that revelation I will ask you to cite some examples you are aware of in which cops are killed or seriously injured (except by other cops) during drug busts/raids.  I know of none.  Zero.  And they often seize dozens of really badass guns -- which could have been used against the cops if that were the intent.  .



> 2. You just said a cop who gets killed doing this would've deserved it? Wow. You just got put on my permanent shit list. I used to like debating you. You were reasonable. Not anymore.


It's too bad you feel this way because it seems I've given you too much credit.

I will elaborate on my statement by saying I do not regard drug cops as being police officers in the accepted sense of the title.  Instead, in the words of a former NYPD detective, "narcs and vice cops are the scumbags of law enforcement and they give the job a bad name."  With the single exception of those who distribute drugs to children, there is no good reason to go on enforcing drug laws which have proven to be massively wasteful, useless, and wholly counterproductive.  And in the simplest terms, I don't know about you but enforcing drug laws is not what my tax dollars are intended to support.

Cops who enforce drug laws are hurting people who are not harming innocents.  These cops are engaging in what is best described as an unjustifiable farce.  If they get killed while doing it, serves them right.  They put themselves in that position -- and for no good reason.  So they get no sympathy from me.

Cops who are killed while legitimately protecting and serving deserve a parade.  Cops who are killed while engaging in the drug war deserve my applause.  Aside from appealing to the ignorant delusions of the brainwashed authoritarian segment of the American public, there is no way they can justify what they do.


----------



## ZackB (Feb 11, 2016)

They are protecting us by weeding out the scum. It's a dirty job but someone's got to do it.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 11, 2016)

ZackB said:


> They are protecting us by weeding out the scum. It's a dirty job but someone's got to do it.


Oh, boy.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 11, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



How long did it take you to learn to deep-throat that nightstick?


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 11, 2016)

Ravi said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Well....we hunted criminals. And we didn't like criminals. 

Didn't get booted. Medically retired. Got 35%. Not too shabby.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 12, 2016)

Yeah, a "medical retirement" is the usual scam here, too.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 12, 2016)

Jarlaxle said:


> Yeah, a "medical retirement" is the usual scam here, too.



Mine wasn't optional. Destroyed knee on call.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 12, 2016)

Yeah...sure...of course you did.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 12, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, a "medical retirement" is the usual scam here, too.
> ...


Job-related injury should have been 50% to 3/4.    You need a good civil service lawyer. 

What state are you in?


----------



## MikeK (Feb 12, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> What we need to fix this police state problem is bigger government.


Not _bigger._  Just more purposeful, honest and intelligently administered.  

Sanders has already spoken out against the militarization of civilian police agencies, which means if elected he intends to pay attention to the law-enforcement establishment.  And if he appoints such individuals as Elizabeth Warren, Alan Grayson, Dennis Kucinich and Gary Johnson to cabinet-level positions there will be monumental changes in police administration at all levels.  

For one thing I am certain there will be an end to the way the presently wasteful, corrupt and counterproductive manner in which the issue of recreational drug use has been handled.  That situation, alone, is responsible for the vast majority of problems where civilian policing is concerned.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 12, 2016)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



In was in Georgia.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 12, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


And now you use your skills against people that have an opinion counter to yours. You are as slimy as those you defend.


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 13, 2016)

Jarlaxle said:


> Yeah...sure...of course you did.


You are typical of the human garbage LEO's have to deal thing. Not with me. Not anymore.
Permenent Ignore


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ravi said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



"Against"?? We are just having a conversation. No one is being harmed dummy.  If DontTazeMeBro is mad about being a police applicant reject....he can keep trying. As long as he doesn't have any felonies or gang affiliation, and a minimum HS diploma, he will eventually get a shot. LVPD and NLVPD are big agencies. He may have to go somewhere small.


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 13, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


I guarantee everyone here should DTMB ever become a LEO he would be one of the most corrupt violent pieces of shit any LE agency ever encountered.
He'd last one fucking month before the first lawsuit hit someone's desk in HR.
 I've seen his type a few times. You can set your clock when they will commit their first criminal act in or out of uniform.
 No. Better DTMB stay here and continue to behave like the asshole we all know he is than have him on the street with a loaded gun.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 13, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Careful. DTMB is a muay thai fighter. He's so dangerous. He said so himself haha!


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 13, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Ya. He's the little creep in the bar who isn't happy until he's provoked someone twice his size into bunching the creeps lights out. Then he can go home and brag about how he got his nose broken.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 13, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



This is what you see when you look up "projection" in the dictionary.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 20, 2016)

Looks like another high school bully who grew up to be a cop

VIDEO: Cyclist Unlawfully Accosted & Charged by a Tyrant Cop — But He Fought Back and Won!


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 20, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Looks like another high school bully who grew up to be a cop
> 
> VIDEO: Cyclist Unlawfully Accosted & Charged by a Tyrant Cop — But He Fought Back and Won!



That's awesome....fuck these Tour De France wannabes who ride around in spandex and clog up the roadways on MAIN highways. We have a huge problem with it here and the local police never enforce it. It is an "impeding traffic" violation regardless of the white line. And YES the cyslists do it on purpose....they enjoy causing problems on the roads for other drivers because they are trying to prove some silly point about not having exclusive bicycle roads like Europe does.

I love that at least some cops somewhere are stopping these spandexed idiots.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 23, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> You are exactly right. The department approves it. And each officer must volunteer and consent to be on TV.


I know _Dannyboys_ believes that but you've surprised me.   Let's try a hypothesis:

_A tv producer contacts the mayor of a city and tells him the public might like to see what the average day in a police patrol car is like.  So the Mayor calls the Police Commissioner and tells him it would be a good idea to arrange some "ride-alongs."  

The Commissioner then calls a precinct commander and tells him to arrange for a tv film crew to ride along during a full tour in a sector car.

Next day the Police Commissioner is forced to call the Mayor and tell him he's sorry but the cops said no and they refuse to do it.  They don't like the idea of a tv film crew ride-along and it's out of the question.  (Officer Dannyboys also said, "Fuck the public." )  _


Comment?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 4, 2016)

Another unarmed black man shot and killed and once again in South Carolina

For the latest victim of police violence, discussions about body cameras came too late


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 5, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Another unarmed black man shot and killed and once again in South Carolina
> 
> For the latest victim of police violence, discussions about body cameras came too late



Hey Bro....you obviously DIDN'T READ your own link. That wasn't South Carolina. It was North Carolina. Raleigh. And...they recovered the suspects gun next to his body...the one he tried to pull on the cop.

Ooops.


You must have been too busy....changing your avatar to a shirtless selfie of yourself posing like glamour shots hahahaha!!!! What a pathetic douche bag!!!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 7, 2016)

Another coward shooting the family dog and then leaving it for dead while the family is out

Oklahoma deputy shoots family's dog left bleeding on the porch


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 7, 2016)

Such upstanding heroes

2 police officers accused of covering up colleague's crash


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 7, 2016)

Just keeping up with good ole boy southern tradition of law and order

Police sergeant who ordered beatings gets 2 years in prison


----------



## Meathead (Mar 7, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Just keeping up with good ole boy southern tradition of law and order
> 
> Police sergeant who ordered beatings gets 2 years in prison


No idea what happened to you, but something obviously did. The US is a huge country and has a lot of cops. Do you think things are better elsewhere?


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 7, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Just keeping up with good ole boy southern tradition of law and order
> ...



He's lost his mind somehow. Look at his avatar. That's him. Seriously...he admitted it too....that's an actual selfie he used as his avatar.

A shirtless Glamour Shots style selfie for an avatar. And....he's got some dudes fingers in his mouth....see its a right hand and he would be using his right hand to take the photo so it can't be his own hand. Weird.

I don't know what happened to him. He's gotten really bizarre around here lately.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 7, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Thanks. At some point you have to question motive. Here, it appears to be very personal and weird.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 7, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


It doesn't get much creepier than you using his picture as your avatar.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 7, 2016)

Meathead said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



The guy is very personal on here and has shared a lot of his personal info. Even a real self image as his avatar. 

I do know one grudge is he applied to Las Vegas Police and North Las Vegas Police and was not accepted. Not sure if that's all of it but it can't help.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 7, 2016)

Ravi said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



He should be honored that I'm mocking him.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 7, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


You misspelled lusting after him.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 7, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



If you actually were a cop you clearly weren't part of the detectives unit cuz you're not very high functioning in the reasoning department


----------



## Meathead (Mar 7, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Lightweight. WTF is wrong with you? Normally you are sensible.


----------



## MikeK (Mar 7, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Just keeping up with good ole boy southern tradition of law and order
> 
> Police sergeant who ordered beatings gets 2 years in prison


This sergeant manifests an extreme example of what I regard as the _"one-of-the-guys" _syndrome that affects many police supervisory officers, causing them to ignore certain types of misconduct.  Such misfeasance on the part of superiors not only enables misconduct on the part of subordinate officers but encourages it.

Whenever I see or hear about some form of misconduct on the part of police officers the factor of supervisory misfeasance comes to mind.  Likewise, when I see (usually on _COPS_) examples of excellent police performance I am certain it's attributable to good training and competent supervision.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 7, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Just keeping up with good ole boy southern tradition of law and order
> ...



When you see it on COPS it's because they know they're being filmed.


----------



## MikeK (Mar 7, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> When you see it on COPS it's because they know they're being filmed.


Of course they know.  But there are certain personal and performance characteristics which cannot be concealed from even the least perceptive observer.

The same circumstance exists in everyday interaction between individuals, including you and me.  Regardless of how diligently we strive to put our best foot forward there are certain characteristics of our respective personalities which cannot be effectively disguised.  Especially under even moderately stressful conditions.

Do you ever watch _COPS?_


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 7, 2016)

Oh boy here we go again with "COPS".

And DontTazeMeBro stop biting your damn fingernails like a weirdo.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 8, 2016)

Another unarmed black man gunned down

SAPD officer suspended indefinitely after fatal shooting


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 8, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Do you ever watch _COPS?_



I know somebody who's been on it a few times


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 8, 2016)

Sexually abusing four women and an attempted child rape

Ex-Gasconade Sheriff's Deputy Marty Rainey Facing Federal Sex Assault Charges


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 8, 2016)

Why are you putting that other dudes fingers in your mouth Bro?


----------



## MikeK (Mar 8, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Oh boy here we go again with "COPS".


What is the subject of this thread?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 9, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Just keeping up with good ole boy southern tradition of law and order
> 
> Police sergeant who ordered beatings gets 2 years in prison



He should be put in general population...with "BAD COP" tattooed on his face.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 30, 2016)

Surprised he's actually being prosecuted.  Normally they just investigate themselves and find they did nothing wrong

http://gawker.com/please-dont-shoot...ource=deadspin_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 5, 2016)

Ass raped on the side of the road in the name of the War on Drugs.  Good to know these brave cops are keeping South Carolina safe.

Cops Mistake Hemorrhoid for Drugs, Sodomize Innocent Man in Public | The Daily Liberator


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 5, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Ass raped on the side of the road in the name of the War on Drugs.  Good to know these brave cops are keeping South Carolina safe.
> 
> Cops Mistake Hemorrhoid for Drugs, Sodomize Innocent Man in Public | The Daily Liberator



October 2014?? Mr. Moderator this is "current events".


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 5, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Ass raped on the side of the road in the name of the War on Drugs.  Good to know these brave cops are keeping South Carolina safe.
> ...



The incident took place then.  The article is from today.  Naturally, you'd attempt a distraction from the actual topic at hand because you see nothing wrong with what happened.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 5, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



What....2 cops did something stupid?? Oh my gawd shut it all down!!!

How's your Poodle Parmesan taste??


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 5, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



So you're cool with what happened, Bull Connor?


----------



## MikeK (Apr 5, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> October 2014?? Mr. Moderator this is "current events".


Pretty disgusting current event, wouldn't you say?


----------



## MikeK (Apr 5, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> What....2 cops did something stupid?? Oh my gawd shut it all down!!!
> 
> How's your Poodle Parmesan taste??


The fundamental purpose of civilian police is to protect the public from being harmed by lawbreakers.  Even if these two individuals had in fact been in possession of drugs, who was harmed by that?  Yet what these cops have done is brutally disgraceful.  

Every day there is another example of police barbarism, so you can't expect the, _"It's just one or two,"_ defense to keep working.  It is clear that civilian police in America have become something other than what the public wants them to be.  In fact they are becoming something of an emerging menace.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 6, 2016)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > What....2 cops did something stupid?? Oh my gawd shut it all down!!!
> ...



Every day? If we saw 10,000 examples that would be 1% of police. But we don't see 10,000. We see a couple hundred per year. And yes...those should be handled appropriately.

But for morons like dog eating DontTazeMeBro to act like the majority of cops are bad is just silly.

Same with you. The police as a whole haven't become some evil enterprise.

In fact...statistically police are more law abiding than the general public.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 6, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



No I'm not. And their local department will handle it. Mmm....lemon peppered labrador. Is that a Thai dish or Chinese? Meh...same difference.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 6, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Every day? If we saw 10,000 examples that would be 1% of police. But we don't see 10,000. We see a couple hundred per year. And yes...those should be handled appropriately.
> 
> But for morons like dog eating DontTazeMeBro to act like the majority of cops are bad is just silly.
> 
> ...


It would help if the public heard their law-abiding cops coming out strongly against the kind of stupidly sadistic goons who behave like those in the topic incident.  Instead, what we see and hear is defensive _"them vs us"_ rhetoric emanating from the _Thin Blue Line._ 

When the _good_ cops start speaking out about the wrong kind of behavior it will have a strongly positive effect on the _bad_ ones -- who must be made to know their misconduct will not be supported.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 6, 2016)

Why would a cop be held to the same standard as the rest of US?

Officer suspended for using Taser will not face charges


----------



## MikeK (Apr 6, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Oh boy here we go again with "COPS".


COPS is a very revealing research object -- provided it's watched often enough.  It affords valuable insight into the attitudes and performance standards of police all over America, both in large urban agencies and in small town sheriff departments. 

One thing that becomes quickly apparent from watching COPS is at least 80% of police activity in America involves drugs, most of which is petty possession.  Very rarely are the police seen actually helping or protecting someone.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 6, 2016)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy here we go again with "COPS".
> ...



Sure they are. They're protecting all of us who don't want drug infested violent thugs roaming our streets. Every time you watch "COPS" you see them protecting the masses from those failed humans who like to steal and commit other crimes to fuel their life of substance abuse and irresponsibility.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 6, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Why would a cop be held to the same standard as the rest of US?
> 
> Officer suspended for using Taser will not face charges



Did you even read your own article??? He refused orders to show his hands. You don't go in to cuff someone hiding their hands...because they may have a weapon and kill you. So he tazed him. What's the problem???


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 6, 2016)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Every day? If we saw 10,000 examples that would be 1% of police. But we don't see 10,000. We see a couple hundred per year. And yes...those should be handled appropriately.
> ...



Hear it WHERE??? IN THE MEDIA??? Newsflash bud....the media is interested in making cops look bad. If cops speak out against corruption....where you expect to see it? Fact is....LOTS OF them do. High ranking ones particularly (because policy usually forbids low ranks from publicly speaking). You just don't hear it because media doesn't cover it. Go to community forums with police and events they put on. Just don't expect CNN or NBC...or DontTazeMeBros "Free Thought Project" to cover it. Bad cop is good business for them


----------



## shadow355 (Apr 6, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Why would a cop be held to the same standard as the rest of US?
> 
> Officer suspended for using Taser will not face charges



 He was held to the same standard. A jury of his peers found him innocent.

 Where I live, if I use my concealed handgun ( which I have a permit for ) and use that weapon in self - defense of my life....killing my assailant, I still have to have my case reviewed by a Grand Jury. The Prosecutor for my county takes all the evidence and statements and presents it to the next Grand Jury. They decide if I was in the right - which there is no trial ; Or there is enough evidence that I was in the wrong.....I am to be arrested.... and the case goes to trial.

 The Police Officer was held to a higher standard, his case was investigated by a jury of his peers and he was deemed not at fault / not guilty.

 If an officer Tases a homeless man, a white colored worker, a 19 year old.....it does not make a difference. The suspect met the criteria to be tasered. A persons financial statute and place in society is not an issue. Plus, some people whom are non-compliant and physical, are possibly on illicit drugs, which means effecting a normal arrest would be difficult. Red face - distended neck veins, constricted pupils - blood shot eyes, yelling all the time when they speak - and many other indicators for illicit drug use.

  Shadow 355


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> An article this morning on the growing police state
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cop attacks my dog, I shoot to kill.

Simple as that.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 6, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



You keep denying you're a racist, but you keep making comments like this.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 6, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



You should learn English then. Racist means someone thinks their race is superior. I do not. Whites aren't superior. Thus...no racism.  I just like to make fun of you and like to point out the disgusting culture of eating dogs that you all partake in. If you all keep eating Broiled Bulldog and Grilled Daschund then I'm gonna rip on it.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 6, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Hear it WHERE??? IN THE MEDIA??? Newsflash bud....the media is interested in making cops look bad. If cops speak out against corruption....where you expect to see it? Fact is....LOTS OF them do. High ranking ones particularly (because policy usually forbids low ranks from publicly speaking). You just don't hear it because media doesn't cover it. Go to community forums with police and events they put on. Just don't expect CNN or NBC...or DontTazeMeBros "Free Thought Project" to cover it. Bad cop is good business for them


I have no reason to lie to you, so you can believe me when I tell you the only examples of significant police misconduct I learn about from the mainstream media are those which are so spectacular they cannot be ignored.  For one example, how many times have you heard about the outrageous and menacing increase in no-knock raids all over the Nation, most of which are for petty drug nonsense and a substantial number of which are mistakes?

I didn't hear about the topic example, the cop shoving his finger up the guy's ass to check for drugs, in the mainstream media.  If _Don't Taz Me Bro_ didn't post the local report I would never have known about it, as is the case with the vast majority of Americans -- who would have no idea of the perverse direction our civilian police seem to be moving in.

These examples of egregious police misconduct are happening because police nationwide are acquiring the notion that it's okay to behave this way.  Too many of them have become relatively uninhibited in their actions.  And as I've mentioned several times before, much of this problem can be traced to the authors of Universal Procedure, to training personnel, to irresponsible union management and, mainly, to ineffective supervision.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 6, 2016)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Hear it WHERE??? IN THE MEDIA??? Newsflash bud....the media is interested in making cops look bad. If cops speak out against corruption....where you expect to see it? Fact is....LOTS OF them do. High ranking ones particularly (because policy usually forbids low ranks from publicly speaking). You just don't hear it because media doesn't cover it. Go to community forums with police and events they put on. Just don't expect CNN or NBC...or DontTazeMeBros "Free Thought Project" to cover it. Bad cop is good business for them
> ...



You are so ignorant of the truth of law enforcement I can't have a serious conversation about it. 

Of course...you get all your info on police abuse from mainstream media and alternate news websites that hate cops. So of course....you're gonna have a fair viewpoint on cops (sarcasm).


----------



## MikeK (Apr 6, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Sure they are. They're protecting all of us who don't want drug infested violent thugs roaming our streets.


What kind of third-rate _Reefer Madness_ nonsense are you trying to get over with this absurdity?  "Drug-infested violent thugs?"  Can you refer to just one reported example of police protecting someone from a "drug-infested violent thug?" 

Most drug-motivated crime is passive larceny (shoplifting, etc.) and burglary.  And the reason for 99.9% of all drug-related crime occurs as the direct result of the War On Drugs.


----------



## guno (Apr 6, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


what an uneducated cletus , making up definitions of words , what a slack jawed inbred


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 6, 2016)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure they are. They're protecting all of us who don't want drug infested violent thugs roaming our streets.
> ...



False.

Over 50% of murders are drug related.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 6, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> False.
> 
> Over 50% of murders are drug related.


Can you cite some examples?

The only drug-related murders that come to mind are drug-_law_ related, i.e., difficulty obtaining, theft, etc.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 6, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> You should learn English then. Racist means someone thinks their race is superior. I do not. Whites aren't superior. Thus...no racism.



You constantly start discussion threads ripping on blacks and you constantly make derogatory remarks to me about being Asian.



> I just like to make fun of you and like to point out the disgusting culture of eating dogs that you all partake in. If you all keep eating Broiled Bulldog and Grilled Daschund then I'm gonna rip on it.



Case and point.

I'm also half white too, dumb fuck.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 6, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > You should learn English then. Racist means someone thinks their race is superior. I do not. Whites aren't superior. Thus...no racism.
> ...



I point out realities and note the race of people in stories (exactly how the media does).

DontTazeMeBros  neighborhood deli


----------



## MikeK (Apr 6, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> I point out realities and note the race of people in stories (exactly how the media does).
> 
> [...]


Bucs,

Racism, in the most fundamental sense of the word, is a natural human state of mind when encountering other humans who are unfamiliar in their outer conformations.  While it cannot be denied that we humans are _tribal_ creatures by nature who do not readily accept or adapt to the unfamiliar, the circumstances of our modern and (mostly) civilized world demand that we adjust to reality and make accommodation to a circumstance we can't do anything about.

The most recent attempt to overcome this reality was commenced by the Nazis during WW-II.  They started with the Jews but had they not been defeated it's anyone's guess which non-_Aryan_ sub-species would have been next. Seeing what happened to them the intelligent conclusion is racial (and other) human disparity is a fact of life that must be accepted and made the best of.

In the simplest terms, modern-day racism is a proven folly -- because there is nothing one can do about the fact that the world is inhabited by many different _tribes._  In our immediate sphere of existence the racist police officer is best equipped by official status to act on his hateful impulses -- although he doesn't dare openly admit his real motivation.  So rather than accept a reality he can't do anything about and make the best of it, he keeps on covertly acting out his frustration which inevitably ends up causing problems not only for himself but for everyone around him.

So my thoughts on the matter is these racist cops who have neither the balls to openly admit their feelings or the ability to do anything truly substantive about the situation should wise up and stop the trouble-making bullshit.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 6, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Sure they are. They're protecting all of us who don't want drug infested violent thugs roaming our streets. Every time you watch "COPS" you see them protecting the masses from those failed humans who like to steal and commit other crimes to fuel their life of substance abuse and irresponsibility.


What I often see on COPS is some goon going out of his way and wasting a lot of time to arrest someone for doing something which is harming *no one.*

I have nothing but respect and admiration for any police officer who does something to actually protect someone from a criminal.  But quite honestly the number times I've seen anything like that on COPS is less than one percent of a ninety-nine to one ratio.  The vast majority of arrests one sees taking place on COPS is drug-related -- usually some petty, unnecessary nonsense.

Let me tell you about a recent example.

A stereotypical authoritarian goon pulls over a guy for some minor traffic offense.  Rather than issuing a summons and sending the guy on his way, this goon carried on a protracted questioning, finally telling the guy to get out of his car, which the guy did, very cooperatively, and the questioning continued: "Where were you, where are you going," and on and on.  The guy's mumbled responses told the goon what he wanted to know.  The guy was handcuffed, searched, and he agreed to let the cop search his car -- all very timidly and cooperatively.

This ended up with two other cops arriving, one of whom grabbed this skinny, handcuffed, obviously intimidated fellow in a crushing headlock while Goon Number One squeezed the guy's cheeks and yanked at his lower lip with a gloved hand until the guy finally spit out one packet of methamphetamine.

One packet of meth.  And for this the guy, who has harmed *no one,* is going to jail for drug possession and for resisting arrest.  The police will seize his car and one can only guess how much this shameful exhibition of Gestapo-like oppression cost the taxpayers.  And it is not exceptional.  I've seen many examples of similar or equivalent exercises of unfortunately lawful but brutal police conduct.  And if you watch COPS you have seen it too.

But you probably think it's okay.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 7, 2016)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure they are. They're protecting all of us who don't want drug infested violent thugs roaming our streets. Every time you watch "COPS" you see them protecting the masses from those failed humans who like to steal and commit other crimes to fuel their life of substance abuse and irresponsibility.
> ...



Dude....so long as your knowledge of law enforcement comes purely from watching "COPS"....I'm done with ya. Seriously. It's almost every post you make about cops you cite "COPS". A damn TV show. Do some ride alongs. Lots of em. Then we can chat.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 7, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Dude....so long as your knowledge of law enforcement comes purely from watching "COPS"....I'm done with ya. Seriously. It's almost every post you make about cops you cite "COPS". A damn TV show. Do some ride alongs. Lots of em. Then we can chat.


COPS is a very convenient reference for use here because every participant in this forum, including you, has as much access to it as I have.  Any other knowledge of a more personal nature I may have of law-enforcement is not nearly as useful for my purpose here.  But you may rest assured that the subject of police conduct, with or without our mutual access to the _COPS_ reference source, is not at all alien to me.


----------



## Sizis (Apr 7, 2016)

Policemen everywhere in the whole world protect and serve the establishment.
They don't protect and serve us, the people


----------



## MikeK (Apr 7, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Dude....so long as your knowledge of law enforcement comes purely from watching "COPS"....I'm done with ya. Seriously. It's almost every post you make about cops you cite "COPS". A damn TV show. Do some ride alongs. Lots of em. Then we can chat.


PS:  Your reference to COPS as a "damn TV show" conveniently ignores the fact that it is not rehearsed fiction.  It is spontaneous reality -- which is why it is a valuable research object for anyone with a special interest in this topic.  

So if you prefer to ignore its value, maybe you have a special reason.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 7, 2016)

Sizis said:


> Policemen everywhere in the whole world protect and serve the establishment.
> They don't protect and serve us, the people


True.

But in most other parts of the world there is no such deceptive "Protect and Serve" pretense.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 7, 2016)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude....so long as your knowledge of law enforcement comes purely from watching "COPS"....I'm done with ya. Seriously. It's almost every post you make about cops you cite "COPS". A damn TV show. Do some ride alongs. Lots of em. Then we can chat.
> ...



It's meaning?? It's been running for 20 years. It's PLANNED so the departments  control which officers they ride, which calls they get to see, and departments approve which videos are allowed to be shown and which arent.

What you see on COPS IS NOT typical day to day police work. Its a hand picked officer who is told to try to go find something exciting for the camera.

The fact that you think COPS is an accurate portrayal of daily police work is a total joke. And no...I don't thin


MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude....so long as your knowledge of law enforcement comes purely from watching "COPS"....I'm done with ya. Seriously. It's almost every post you make about cops you cite "COPS". A damn TV show. Do some ride alongs. Lots of em. Then we can chat.
> ...



Dude...you have no clue. Cops is a 20 year running show. Departments hand pick which officers they ride with (usually a supervisor if you know the rank structure). They control which calls they go to. And which videos are released. They try to take the camera to exciting calls. Typically ones where someone is gonna resist. It's a SHOW. What they show 99% of the time....accounts for about 1% of police work.

Its Iike watching a reality tow truck show like Lizard Lick or Miami Tow and thinking that's what being a tow driver is like. Or watching Dog the Bounty Hunter and thinking that's an accurate portrayal of working as a bail bondsman.

The fact you think COPS is an accurate portrayal of law enforcement shows how immature and ignorant your knowledge of LE is.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 7, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> It's meaning?? It's been running for 20 years.


What does that have to do with what we are seeing on COPS today?  Or last year?  Or ten years ago?



> It's PLANNED so the departments  control which officers they ride, which calls they get to see, and departments approve which videos are allowed to be shown and which arent.


I'm quite aware each episode that runs is approved for broadcast by the respective agency.  If they weren't there likely would be a massive federal investigation and a two-year backup in civil actions.  Again, so what?  What does that have to do with what we actually see?  Are you suggesting that is planned?  What do you think of the incident I described in #1149?  Do you think I made it up?  Or do you think it is exceptionally rare?


----------



## MikeK (Apr 7, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Dude...you have no clue. Cops is a 20 year running show.


Again, so what?  The only possible difference that makes is twenty years ago a substantial percentage of the American public was not as well acquainted with police misconduct and malfeasance as they presently are becoming.  



> Departments hand pick which officers they ride with (usually a supervisor if you know the rank structure).


One can only wonder about the outcome if they were not selective (I'm sure we would see some real winners).  As for supervisory officers, I can't recall ever seeing one on a _ride-along._



> They control which calls they go to. And which videos are released. They try to take the camera to exciting calls. Typically ones where someone is gonna resist. It's a SHOW. What they show 99% of the time....accounts for about 1% of police work.


I don't care about any of the preparatory circumstances.  All I'm concerned with is what I see.  Are you trying to tell me I am not seeing what I see?  I don't care what goes into the soup.  What I care about is how it tastes.  



> Its Iike watching a reality tow truck show like Lizard Lick or Miami Tow and thinking that's what being a tow driver is like. Or watching Dog the Bounty Hunter and thinking that's an accurate portrayal of working as a bail bondsman.


If I were concerned with the tow business or bounty hunters I might be interested in the comparison you're trying to make.  But I'm not.  I'm concerned with the everyday performance of civilian police officers in America.  And I'm concerned with that because of recent revelations of outstanding misconduct on the part of what seems to be an increasing percentage of our police.  



> The fact you think COPS is an accurate portrayal of law enforcement shows how immature and ignorant your knowledge of LE is.


Are you suggesting what we see on COPS is other than reality?  If so, why not provide us with some descriptions and a basic clarification of the reality you are alluding to.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 8, 2016)

Two more heroes! They beat the fuck out of an innocent kid and then try to prosecute him for it

VIDEO: Undercover officers beat man unconscious, lawsuit claims


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 10, 2016)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure they are. They're protecting all of us who don't want drug infested violent thugs roaming our streets. Every time you watch "COPS" you see them protecting the masses from those failed humans who like to steal and commit other crimes to fuel their life of substance abuse and irresponsibility.
> ...



I suspect Bucky was the worst of the worst...and never went anywhere without a blackjack, a throwdown, and some drugs to "find".


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 10, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Two more heroes! They beat the fuck out of an innocent kid and then try to prosecute him for it
> 
> VIDEO: Undercover officers beat man unconscious, lawsuit claims



Ok....before I even bother with another DontTazeMeBro link....I have 2 questions.

1. Does the video show the incident or just the aftermath?
1 (b). If no....are the allegations simply what a lawyer in a lawsuit is claiming happened?


----------



## MikeK (Apr 10, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Ok....before I even bother with another DontTazeMeBro link....I have 2 questions.
> 
> 1. Does the video show the incident or just the aftermath?
> 1 (b). If no....are the allegations simply what a lawyer in a lawsuit is claiming happened?


The fact that after two years the subject was finally acquitted on all three (reportedly serious) felonies these cops had charged him with in an obvious attempt to justify their actions should answer any questions you might have.  Add to that the eyewitness testimony you heard in the video and it seems clear these cops have acquired some bad habits. 

This is not a situation in which saying, _"Oops, excuse the bad judgment,"_ is going to work.  The simple fact is there is a right way and a wrong way to do the job and if one is not capable of doing it the right way, then one should not be on the job.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 10, 2016)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok....before I even bother with another DontTazeMeBro link....I have 2 questions.
> ...



That doesn't answer my questions.

Taking a trial lawyer at his word is about 1% accurate.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 15, 2016)

Asset forfeiture, which is a crime in of itself, used to embezzle money.

Meh... who cares.  Police corruption is rare I'm told

Criminal Cases Against Police Show Why Civil Forfeiture Must Be Abolished


----------



## MikeK (Apr 15, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Asset forfeiture, which is a crime in of itself, used to embezzle money.
> 
> Meh... who cares.  Police corruption is rare I'm told
> 
> Criminal Cases Against Police Show Why Civil Forfeiture Must Be Abolished


Almost every day there is something new.  

I knew there was something wrong with the "civil forfeiture" but I didn't know it was this bad.  This is what accounts for the phenomenal increase in car-stop activity and the concentrated focus on drug offenses.  The most petty drug offense represents something to "forfeit" (steal).  

Thanks for posting this report.  It is important information.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 24, 2016)

Don't these guys get a psych eval before they are hired?

Cop Picks Up a 2X4 at a Shelter and Beats 3 Dogs, Killing One — Adopts a 4th Dog on the Way Out | The Daily Liberator


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 24, 2016)

JWBooth said:


> With state worship as a professed religion, its canon laid out in the federal register, and the accumulation of all state and local laws and regulations. One would be a busy feller doing all that reading




You could make it easy on yourself and follow the laws of common decency and you should do fine.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 24, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Don't these guys get a psych eval before they are hired?
> 
> Cop Picks Up a 2X4 at a Shelter and Beats 3 Dogs, Killing One — Adopts a 4th Dog on the Way Out | The Daily Liberator



He is a poster child for vivisection.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 24, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Don't these guys get a psych eval before they are hired?
> 
> Cop Picks Up a 2X4 at a Shelter and Beats 3 Dogs, Killing One — Adopts a 4th Dog on the Way Out | The Daily Liberator



Hmmm. 

An off duty cop.

Trying to break up a violent dog fight with a piece of wood. And he hits the dogs with the wood.

Just a little more perspective on the story folks.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 29, 2016)

American cops are the most mentally unstable, violent criminals on the planet

Shocking moment Florida police officer punches woman in chest


----------



## MikeK (Apr 30, 2016)

I'd say the girl had something "extra" coming for kicking the cop that way but to lay into a handcuffed female that way is simply wrong.  

Legally, what the girl did is felonious assault.  What the cop did is not defensive force but _retaliative_ force, which is unjustifiable and also felonious -- at least it is in New York.  So this incident probably will end up with a quiet quid-pro-quo and the girl will walk away with a disorderly conduct charge and a fine.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 30, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> American cops are the most mentally unstable, violent criminals on the planet
> 
> Shocking moment Florida police officer punches woman in chest



They are??? Hmmm. Then why is the violent crime rate amongst cops LOWER than that of the general public in America????

Also shows that DontTazeMeBro is full of shit when he says cops are never held accountable (they obviously are).

Considering they are sent into the worst situations in our country day after day....with shitty hours and shitty pay...and low morale....I say they're doing a miraculously good job that they show MORE restraint than the general public.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 30, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Don't these guys get a psych eval before they are hired?


The New York City Police Department subjects all candidates to a psychological screening interview which typically occupies 30 to 60 minutes and which is not nearly enough to detect any but the most pronounced and superficial symptoms of disorder or tendency which is incompatible with the police occupation.  This level of screening is common to most large urban police departments and is conducted by an on-staff psychologist.  Smaller departments usually contract with a local Ph.D in private practice.  In either example, rejection on the basis of psychological incompatibility is extremely rare, because the disqualifying disorder must be so pronounced as to exclude the likelihood of a successful lawsuit.

In simple terms the average psychopath would have no trouble evading detection during the typical police candidate screening interview.  And based on what we've been seeing in recent years there is plenty of evidence to support that conclusion.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 30, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> They are??? Hmmm. Then why is the violent crime rate amongst cops LOWER than that of the general public in America????
> 
> Also shows that DontTazeMeBro is full of shit when he says cops are never held accountable (they obviously are).
> 
> Considering they are sent into the worst situations in our country day after day....with shitty hours and shitty pay...and low morale....I say they're doing a miraculously good job that they show MORE restraint than the general public.


The collective performance level of of most police agencies could be vastly improved by more carefully studied and reviewed _Procedural_ standards and union accommodations.  The combined effect of these two administrative factors has reached the stage where it's too easy for the average cop to develop bad habits and to resist any punitive action for malfeasance.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 30, 2016)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > They are??? Hmmm. Then why is the violent crime rate amongst cops LOWER than that of the general public in America????
> ...



Maybe. But improved from what standard?? From the 99.9% outstanding and excellent job they do now....to a 99.999% or 100%????

Like it or not...American cops as a collective do an astonishingly good job policing this nation.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 30, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Maybe. But improved from what standard?? From the 99.9% outstanding and excellent job they do now....to a 99.999% or 100%????
> 
> Like it or not...American cops as a collective do an astonishingly good job policing this nation.


This linked article will provide some insight into just how much the "astonishingly good job" by their police officers is costing American taxpayers in litigation awards paid out for police misconduct and malfeasance.  Cost of Police-Misconduct Cases Soars in Big U.S. Cities

The simple fact is there is plenty of room for improvement in the way our police agencies are managed.  The major problems exist in the areas of universal performance _Procedures_ and deficiencies in training and supervision.


----------



## bucs90 (May 1, 2016)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe. But improved from what standard?? From the 99.9% outstanding and excellent job they do now....to a 99.999% or 100%????
> ...



So you're judging it on lawsuits??? 

A) our country is lawsuit happy, and the very nature of police work incites 1000x more lawsuit attempts than anything else

B) Cities pay out because it's cheaper. That is NOT proof of wrong doing....it is proof that cities choose the cheaper option. Did you know that under DeBlasio....NY is settling all lawsuits against NYPD that are under $5000 because DeBlasio wanted to stop fighting them. 

So....it's a hornets nest of $4999 lawsuits.

They settled one after a man attacked a cop with a knife....got shot in the leg....lawyer sued....lawyer literally said his client DESERVED to be shot but "since they settle them all we sued to get a check"....and got one.

So....once again....your logic is extremely flawed.


----------



## MikeK (May 1, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> So you're judging it on lawsuits???
> 
> A) our country is lawsuit happy, and the very nature of police work incites 1000x more lawsuit attempts than anything else
> 
> ...


If what you're saying had the slightest degree of merit there would be a line of shysters reaching from Times Square to Centre Street with contrived affidavits in their hands.

What you need to know is no lawsuit moves beyond the first motion without some substantial merit.  If every filing went past the first motion without evidence of merit there would be substantially more than what are mentioned here.  The $5,000 settlements you are talking about are based on merit and _evaluative_ _projection,_ not the kind of hopeless convenience suggested by the FOP propaganda you are parroting.


----------



## bucs90 (May 1, 2016)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > So you're judging it on lawsuits???
> ...



Oh yeah??? So you're saying it isn't true? Because here is the link to the lawyer saying his client being shot was in fact justifiable....but....since NYC is settling they sued. The city has been commonly paying out $5000 settlements just to make shit go away. It's very...very...VERY...common to simply settle because legal fees would exceed the settlement anyway. 

http://nypost.com/2015/01/29/machete-wielding-thug-shot-by-nypd-gets-5000-from-city/
You have no fucking clue what you're talking about moron. If you think these bullshit settlements aren't nearly daily in law enforcement you are a clinical retard.


----------



## bucs90 (May 1, 2016)

Here ya go MikeK.....here is another link of DeBlasio promising to change his POLICY of settling frivolous lawsuits because it's cheaper to settle than to pay legal fees.....you know....the policy you said wasn't true. I hate to disappoint you.....but you're a retard.

De Blasio Promises Policy Change After ‘Wrong’ Machete Settlement


----------



## MikeK (May 1, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Here ya go MikeK.....here is another link of DeBlasio promising to change his POLICY of settling frivolous lawsuits because it's cheaper to settle than to pay legal fees.....you know....the policy you said wasn't true. I hate to disappoint you.....but you're a retard.
> 
> De Blasio Promises Policy Change After ‘Wrong’ Machete Settlement


If deBlasio ever did authorize such a counterproductive policy as the settling of frivolous lawsuits you are talking about rest assured he quickly learned how stupid it was -- and the following is excerpted from the article you linked: 

_*"Mayor Bill de Blasio promised to stop settling “frivolous” lawsuits with the NYPD after the city paid out $5,000 to a man shot by cops while threatening them with a machete.

“I think it was wrong,” Mr. de Blasio said of the settlement, speaking to reporters outside City Hall. “And I think it’s not the kind of policy we will do anymore. We are gonna change the policy.”*_

I don't know how long this potentially ruinous policy remained in effect but I'm certain it was brief -- and nothing like it ever took place during my time.  I'm sorry to disappoint you but you've hung your hat on the shadow of what is nothing more than an effort at pro-police propaganda.  The fact is most of the thousands of lawsuits filed against the New York City Police Department, Transit Police, Housing Police and Correction Departments have some degree of merit.  And while settlements are indeed offered to those with merit you may rest assured that, barring deBlasio's temporary folly, those without merit are promptly discharged at the initial hearing. 

So you can put it away and zip up your fly because your little onanistic adventure is a farcical propaganda device and nothing more.


----------



## bucs90 (May 1, 2016)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Here ya go MikeK.....here is another link of DeBlasio promising to change his POLICY of settling frivolous lawsuits because it's cheaper to settle than to pay legal fees.....you know....the policy you said wasn't true. I hate to disappoint you.....but you're a retard.
> ...



Bullshit. Eat your crow asswipe. You just got completely PROVEN wrong. This type of policy is widespread across many cities in America because it's flat out cheaper than legal fees.

And you base your image of cops off a TV show and how often slimy lawyers sue PDs???

Grow up dipshit. Now I have pay property taxes on you since I own you.


----------



## MikeK (May 3, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> 1. Drug deals are notorious for involving GUNS. Which is why on a buy/bust....they aggressively take them down. So they can't access any weapon.


Bullshit.  I have watched at least a dozen buy/bust operations on COPS -- *not one* of which turned up a gun.  Not one!



> Hint: Drug dealers and buyers are often armed.


More bullshit.

At least 80% of all police activity (as evidenced on COPS) involves drug arrests.  As you know, I watch COPS on a regular basis.  Of the hundreds of drug-related arrests I've seen *not one* has turned up a gun.  Not one! 

You've been spewing this melodramatic bullshit to people for so long you don't even know when you're lying anymore.  You've become an habitual bullshitter, because lying is an essential component of the police occupation.



> 2. You just said a cop who gets killed doing this would've deserved it?


Cops who arrest criminals who harm others are okay in my book.  But cops who hurt people who harm no one, which describes the vast majority of drug offenders, are scumbags who deserve anything that happens to them.


*



			Wow. You just got put on my permanent shit list. I used to like debating you. You were reasonable. Not anymore.
		
Click to expand...

You egotistical cockroach -- you are incapable of debating me or anyone else on this topic because the truth where this topic is concerned is absolutely alien to you.  You are a textbook example of the police mentality, which is fundamentally deceitful as well as sadistic and excessively self-assured.*


----------



## MikeK (May 3, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Over 50% of murders are drug related.


I think what you mean to say is a substantial number of murders are the ultimate result of conditions and circumstances brought about by the _War on Drugs._   And while I realize understanding the how and why of that situation calls for fundamental reasoning skills if you try hard I'm sure you can figure it out.  It's really not that complex.


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 9, 2016)

Here are some more superb exampled of law enforcement for Bucky to defend: Washington Post story.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 10, 2016)

Another "hero" getting away with cold blooded murder

No Charges Against Cop Who Got Into a Deadly Struggle After a Door Hit His Foot


----------



## bucs90 (May 10, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Another "hero" getting away with cold blooded murder
> 
> No Charges Against Cop Who Got Into a Deadly Struggle After a Door Hit His Foot



So guy slams a door on a cops arm and foot. Cops tries to arrest him. He fights. He ends up with the cops taser and tries to turn it on the cop and gets shot.

Yeah...."cold blooded murder". So bad the grand jury of civilians laughed it out of court.

Bro....you become a more pathetic dog eater every day.


----------



## bucs90 (May 10, 2016)

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Drug deals are notorious for involving GUNS. Which is why on a buy/bust....they aggressively take them down. So they can't access any weapon.
> ...



Yes. You don't have to keep reminding us how 99.9% of all your knowledge about policing comes from a half staged TV show.


----------



## MikeK (May 11, 2016)

Jarlaxle said:


> Here are some more superb exampled of law enforcement for Bucky to defend: Washington Post story.


Most of the misconduct by police which the public is finally becoming aware of is the result of cops acquiring bad habits.  

Today's example of this phenomenon occurs in the form of a lady lawyer who was arrested by a New Jersey State Trooper for refusing to answer his questions.  It seems this self-styled Gestapo agent has developed the habit of intimidating and mistreating motorists, but the impropriety of his actions caught up with him when he worked his game on a lawyer.

When this trooper pulled Rebecca Mussara over for a traffic violation he asked for her papers and while she was reaching for them he asked, _"Do you know why I stopped you?"_  But Rebecca remained silent.  The trooper repeated his question several times and each time Rebecca refused to answer.  Finally he threatened to arrest her for "obstruction," which he finally did.

Now I'm sure he's wishing he didn't let his bad habit get the better of him because Rebecca Mussara not only is a lawyer her father is a former New Jersey prosecutor and her mother a retired probation officer -- and she is suing the New Jersey State Police.  The thing that annoys me about this incident is Rebecca will end up receiving a substantial punitive damage award, which is one of many, all of which add up to a lot of unnecessarily wasted tax money, all because of the misconduct of egotistical power freaks like this cop and his bad habits.

Lawyer busted for staying quiet during traffic stop files lawsuit


----------



## Boatswain2PA (May 17, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Another "hero" getting away with cold blooded murder
> ...



Not that we should believe anything that is in the media, but your adamant defense of cops like this one is ridiculous.

And cops like this is why I don't even open the door for them.  I realize it's less than 1% of the police officers out there, but that 0.5% can ruin your life, or worse, and the "average citizen" has no recourse.


----------



## Fair&Balanced (May 18, 2016)

Boatswain2PA said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Of course you have recourse, it's called DON'T  FUCKING FIGHT THE POLICE.

There absolutely are legitimate cases of police misusing their authority , 99.9% of the time those charges are bullshit.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 18, 2016)

Fair&Balanced said:


> There absolutely are legitimate cases of police misusing their authority , 99.9% of the time those charges are bullshit.



Evidence?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 18, 2016)

Boatswain2PA said:


> I realize it's less than 1% of the police officers out there



Is it?


----------



## bucs90 (May 18, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Boatswain2PA said:
> 
> 
> > I realize it's less than 1% of the police officers out there
> ...



Yes it is. The Obama DOJ estimated it at 0.5%.


----------



## MikeK (May 18, 2016)

Fair&Balanced said:


> Of course you have recourse, it's called DON'T  FUCKING FIGHT THE POLICE.


Let's use the more appropriate word, _resist._  Are you saying, don't _resist_ the police?  What if a police officer decides he likes your coat and attempts to take it from you, are you allowed to resist?  If not, then we are living in a different America than the America I was born and raised in.  And according to the Fourth Amendment the police have no right to enter a home without a warrant -- unless they are in _active pursuit_ of an offender.  And _active pursuit_ does not mean _suspicion_ or a hunch. 

The following is excerpted from the posted report: 

_"Kehagias was responding to an assault complaint. The fight did not happen at Livingston's house, but Kehagias *thought* two of the people allegedly involved might be there. When Livingston said they weren't, Kehagias did not believe him. He wanted to come in and have a look around. Not unless you have a warrant, Livingston said, shutting the door, which hit Kehagias on his foot and arm. The deputy viewed that as an assault and barged into Livingston's house along with his partner, determined to vindicate the affront by handcuffing Livingston and hauling him off to jail."_

This doesn't say the cop was in active pursuit of two offenders.  It says he was in pursuit and he _"thought"_ they might be in that home.  What if they were wrong?  If the cop merely _thought_ the offenders were in there, does that mean any cop has the right to force his way into any home by simply saying he _thinks_ someone he's looking for _might_ be in there?  And if the homeowner resists he is subject to being justifiable killed?  If so, then my problem is I am too goddam old and my concept of American freedoms is antiquated and no longer applies. 



> There absolutely are legitimate cases of police misusing their authority , 99.9% of the time those charges are bullshit.


Let's say that _sometimes_ those charges are bullshit -- and many times they aren't.  And sometimes the charges are based on mistaken understanding -- and many times they aren't.


----------



## Fair&Balanced (May 18, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you have recourse, it's called DON'T  FUCKING FIGHT THE POLICE.
> ...




Let's be clear and differentiate between a lawful arrest and an unlawful arrest. CLEARLY if some cop just decides he wants your coat, or whatever you have a right to resist. His/her badge doesn't change that. In fact , as a matter of law you have the right to use deadly force even to defend your own life. What you do NOT have is the right to resist a lawful arrest. Even if you believe you did nothing wrong, Even if you ultimately prove to be not guilty of a crime. Lawful arrest is a legal term that people need to learn, both to protect themselves AND to keep from fighting with police when they don't have a right to do so.

Of course we both know, that in most of these cases the person fighting the police doesn't care whether they are being lawfully arrested or not.


----------



## MikeK (May 18, 2016)

Fair&Balanced said:


> Let's be clear and differentiate between a lawful arrest and an unlawful arrest. CLEARLY if some cop just decides he wants your coat, or whatever you have a right to resist. His/her badge doesn't change that. In fact , as a matter of law you have the right to use deadly force even to defend your own life. What you do NOT have is the right to resist a lawful arrest. Even if you believe you did nothing wrong, Even if you ultimately prove to be not guilty of a crime. Lawful arrest is a legal term that people need to learn, both to protect themselves AND to keep from fighting with police when they don't have a right to do so.
> 
> Of course we both know, that in most of these cases the person fighting the police doesn't care whether they are being lawfully arrested or not.


My understanding is the homeowner who was killed was not the subject of the police pursuit, nor did the police have any probable or reasonable cause to suspect him of any offense.  But he became the subject of arrest only after he resisted the attempt by police to forcibly enter his _castle._ 

If my understanding as laid out above is correct the pivotal factor in this issue is what if the cop who _thought_ the subjects of his pursuit were hiding in that residence was mistaken?   

Expanding on that, if the cop is mistaken but forces his way into the residence anyway, does the resident have the right to continue resisting?  If so, is his resistance under those circumstances sufficient cause for lawful arrest?


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 18, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Boatswain2PA said:
> 
> 
> > I realize it's less than 1% of the police officers out there
> ...



I'd say 80-90% of cops are bent.  Probably 1-3% are the no-shit psychos, but most of them are just thugs.


----------



## MikeK (May 19, 2016)

Jarlaxle said:


> I'd say 80-90% of cops are bent.  Probably 1-3% are the no-shit psychos, but most of them are just thugs.


I think the problem is most American cops have acquired a lot of bad habits over the years as the result of improper training, poor supervision and unions which have become too powerful.  I believe the majority of cops would perform properly with better training, competent supervision and removal of the negative influences within the rank and file.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 19, 2016)

VIDEO: Innocent Woman Beaten by Maniac Cop for Filming Him Accuse Her of Stealing Her Own Car

It's only a half a percent of cops who are bad, though......

Which is why this thread is now 120 pages long


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 19, 2016)

Sounds like Barney Fife was running this operation

Cops Cuffed Me for Selling My Own Mac


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 26, 2016)

Another hero murders a completely innocent unarmed man.  The police department only release edited videos painting a different situation than what really happened.  The wife of the victim is told she can't speak of the full unedited videos they allowed her to see and if the cop is convicted he'll only get less than four years in prison

Body Cam Released of Cop Who Murdered Man as He Begged for His Life | The Daily Liberator


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 26, 2016)

Shoots his friend in cold blood in the middle of a bar full of people

Officers recall Tai Chan's behavior after Las Cruces shooting


----------



## bucs90 (May 26, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Another hero murders a completely innocent unarmed man.  The police department only release edited videos painting a different situation than what really happened.  The wife of the victim is told she can't speak of the full unedited videos they allowed her to see and if the cop is convicted he'll only get less than four years in prison
> 
> Body Cam Released of Cop Who Murdered Man as He Begged for His Life | The Daily Liberator



Is this the guy who was pointing the replica rifle out the 5th floor window of a hotel at people???


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 27, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Shoots his friend in cold blood in the middle of a bar full of people
> 
> Officers recall Tai Chan's behavior after Las Cruces shooting



Looks like open and shut murder one to me.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 17, 2016)

I don't even know what to say about this one.  Holy shit

Jury awards $22 million to man locked in closet by East Cleveland police for four days with no food or toilet


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jun 22, 2016)

Should be taken from the police pension fund.  The cops involved should spend the rest of their lives nailed to crosses.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 29, 2016)

Another senseless execution committed by a cop who, according to some of his peers, should have never been allowed to get a badge.

Disturbing Body Cam Shows Cop Execute Native American Woman for Holding Haircut Scissors


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 29, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I don't even know what to say about this one.  Holy shit
> 
> Jury awards $22 million to man locked in closet by East Cleveland police for four days with no food or toilet




Id love to hear the excuses behind this one


----------



## G.T. (Jul 29, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > I don't even know what to say about this one.  Holy shit
> ...


Her husband was the officer.
He found out she was a Nava hoe. got insanely jealous.



nah ...but yo, cc give us a buzz tnite


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 29, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell no, let the multiple ongoing police criminality accounts drown the site and crash the internet.

This is what comes of federalizing police departments. They take money from the feds for that equipment, and then they get to *practice* on us.

We're doomed. The pigs have the cops and the schools and the water and the food...oh well, I guess this is what people want.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 29, 2016)

G.T. said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Whats the phone number and when?


----------



## G.T. (Jul 29, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


we are gunna chill around 7. this is just a hang and not a scripted show so just barge right in. 914 205 5546


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 29, 2016)

Got it, I'll call in when I can


----------



## Spare_change (Jul 29, 2016)

What hysterical nonsense ... this whole thread is an exercise in mental masturbation ... it feels good at the time, but when you're done, all you've got is gooey fingers.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 29, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Another senseless execution committed by a cop who, according to some of his peers, should have never been allowed to get a badge.
> 
> Disturbing Body Cam Shows Cop Execute Native American Woman for Holding Haircut Scissors


I don't know any more of the circumstances in this shooting but based on what I see in the video if that women had a scissor in her hand and was advancing aggressively the cop had two choices, to retreat and allow his partner to disable her from behind, which could have been easily done, or to stand his ground and shoot her.  

The obvious question is, was the shooting unavoidably necessary?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 8, 2016)

But the boot lickers always tell us if you aren't doing anything wrong you have nothing to fear from the police...

This 76-year-old grandpa woke up to check on his dog—only to be shot by police


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 24, 2016)

Deaf driver's shooting death by trooper under investigation



> CHARLOTTE, N.C. (AP) — The North Carolina Highway Patrol is urging people not to jump to conclusions as state agents investigate how a deaf driver with a history of minor offenses ended up dead after leading a trooper on a 10-mile chase.
> 
> The family of Daniel Kevin Harris said he was unarmed and suggested the sequence of events last week was a tragic misunderstanding — the type the state’s training manual warns troopers to avoid when dealing with the hearing impaired.



I would not be surprised if those cops didn't chuckle after shooting dead the deaf man. They laughed at how the booming sound of the gunshot did not make the stiff jump.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 24, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> But the boot lickers always tell us if you aren't doing anything wrong you have nothing to fear from the police...
> 
> This 76-year-old grandpa woke up to check on his dog—only to be shot by police



What can you be doing wrong in the middle of the night?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 24, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> What hysterical nonsense ... this whole thread is an exercise in mental masturbation ... it feels good at the time, but when you're done, all you've got is gooey fingers.



Or mental fatigue?


----------



## LuckyDuck (Aug 24, 2016)

It doesn't count if he wasn't shot.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 24, 2016)

An Indianapolis homeowner who called police to report an attempted armed robbery at his house was mistaken for the suspect and was shot in the stomach by the responding officer, authorities said.

A black homeowner called 911 to report a carjacking. He wound up getting shot by police.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 24, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> An article this morning on the growing police state
> 
> About a year ago, I moved to St. Paul, Minn. for grad school. It’s been great living here, but I must say, I’m worried about my dog’s safety. My worry doesn’t stem from concerns about traffic, crime, or environmental hazards.
> 
> ...


Anyone who thinks these brutal raids, many of which are mistakes, are rare exceptions -- they aren't.  They are increasingly common.
Botched Paramilitary Police Raids[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 28, 2016)

This might be the worst one yet...12-year-old girl kidnapped, tortured, and CRIMINALLY CHARGED by bent cops.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 28, 2016)

Jarlaxle said:


> This might be the worst one yet...12-year-old girl kidnapped, tortured, and CRIMINALLY CHARGED by bent cops.


Since Democrats lie constantly, they have to be independently verified.

Finally, More Details On That Bizarre Galveston Police Incident


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 31, 2016)

How old were you the first time you deep throated a nightstick?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 18, 2016)

This is the video of the Sandra Bland arrest, who was later murdered by authorities in her jail cell.

If you listen to the full length of the arrest, it will become wholly evident to ANYBODY, this arresting officer was far beyond irate. 

Like I said a few years ago on the forums, it is just a matter of time before a low down dirty gang of criminals as large as the police implodes from the inside-out, and we begin to see them turn psychotic. This video is a perfect example.


----------



## Alex. (Sep 18, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are a total jerk


I can see you have never served in this capacity


----------



## jillian (Sep 18, 2016)

blastoff said:


> It's nowhere near the amount of black on black abuse in virtually every black hood in America, but, hey, knock yourself out over your pet thread.



that is irrelevant to the thread....and besides the point. police aren't supposed to be rogue. they're supposed to serve and defend....and that includes people of color.

but thanks for trying to make it about gang violence. 

but you're not a bigot or anything.


----------



## jillian (Sep 18, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> ...



so we should ignore the problems that exist because it somehow offends you to discuss them?


----------



## Alex. (Sep 18, 2016)

jillian said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > It's nowhere near the amount of black on black abuse in virtually every black hood in America, but, hey, knock yourself out over your pet thread.
> ...


Serve and defend is military

Serve and protect is police


----------



## Alex. (Sep 18, 2016)

jillian said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Never said that chicken legs,

Don't put words into my mouth


----------



## jillian (Sep 18, 2016)

Alex. said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > blastoff said:
> ...



oh no..... the horror.

again, the o/p clearly wants to discuss police activity. i am not certain why you are attempting to derail that discussion because you don't approve of the subject and/or the word used in the o/p.


----------



## jillian (Sep 18, 2016)

Alex. said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



you didn't have to say it.... your continued efforts to derail the thread speak for themselves.

it's always amusing when some misogynist lowlife insults women's looks because they don't like their politics.... especially when you haven't a clue what my legs or anything else about me look like. did you think you were either accurate or effective in your spew?


----------



## Alex. (Sep 18, 2016)

jillian said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




Jillianfries: "your continued efforts to derail the thread speak for themselves."

It is you not me you, bubble headed boobie, who is derailing

Perhaps ypu should have completed high school instead of finger popping with the rest of the thugs.


----------



## Alex. (Sep 18, 2016)

jillian said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


I have no idea what you look like you slack jawed siren.

I do not like the idea of cameras


----------



## jillian (Sep 18, 2016)

Alex. said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



do you always say things and then pretend you didn't.

that's right you have no idea what i look like you mouth breathing insane twit. ywr you called me chicken legs. moron.

no one cares what you like and whether you like cameras or not was not the point of the thread you intentionally derailed.

now piss off.


----------



## Alex. (Sep 18, 2016)

jillian said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


I derailed nothing...I addressed the OP you came at me with falsehoods and incorrect statements. You lefty losers like to sit and type away while the real people like myself put their asses on the line in the real world protecting a way of life that affords you the luxury to sit on your throne and cast aspirations at others with impunity.

Get a grip you pustular faced crow.


----------



## Alex. (Sep 18, 2016)

jillian said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



JillianFries: "you didn't have to say it...."

Of course, for people you wish to decry you imagine what they are thinking and then put in a posting. Gotcha.

Cameras only create more of  problem for all concerned, even those you champion like perps.


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 18, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no police abuse around this country on a daily basis.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 18, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> ...



You're right, I haven't. I don't feel the need to go around bullying other people. I have nothing to prove and I'm not a sadist


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 18, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Serve and protect is police



Serve and protect who, exactly, because it's not the people


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 18, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> There is no police abuse around this country on a daily basis.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 18, 2016)

Alex. said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


The only ones against police body cameras are bent cops.  There are no exceptions.


----------



## Alex. (Sep 18, 2016)

Jarlaxle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


----------



## Alex. (Sep 18, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Serve and protect is police
> ...


Who do you consider the  "people"


----------



## Alex. (Sep 18, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Those character defects you cited are not what being a member of a police force is about.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 18, 2016)

Were you actually attempting to reply to my post?


----------



## Alex. (Sep 18, 2016)

Jarlaxle said:


> Were you actually attempting to reply to my post?


I post according to the post and poster. You are pretty much an idiot and your post made no sense.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 18, 2016)

Concession noted.


----------



## Trump.Stamped (Sep 18, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Serve and protect is police
> ...



So who is going to deal with the mentally ill crackhead on the corner threatening people with a knife? You?


----------



## Trump.Stamped (Sep 18, 2016)

Jarlaxle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



 The only people who dislike cops are criminals, no exceptions.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 18, 2016)

How old were you the first time you deep throated a nightstick?


----------



## Trump.Stamped (Sep 18, 2016)

Jarlaxle said:


> How old were you the first time you deep throated a nightstick?



Stop pretending like you don't remember. Although, with you I don't think it can be considered deep throating.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 18, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Those character defects you cited are not what being a member of a police force is about.



You might want to let them know that


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 18, 2016)

Trump.Stamped said:


> The only people who dislike cops are criminals, no exceptions.



And you're exactly reason why all this controversy with Colin Kaepernick exists.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 18, 2016)

Trump.Stamped said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Actually, yes, I probably could deal with a situation like that on my own.  Been doing martial arts for over 20 years


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 18, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Serve and protect is police
> ...


Themselves.  They are basically a street gang, little different from MS13.


----------



## Alex. (Sep 18, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Those character defects you cited are not what being a member of a police force is about.
> ...


Who is "them"?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 18, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



The police, dumb ass. Is English your second language?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 18, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Not the government.


----------



## Alex. (Sep 18, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Being a former policeman and being from a family of law enforcement I wanted your version. Thank you


----------



## Alex. (Sep 18, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Government is of the people, by the people.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 18, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Keep telling yourself that.  That's nothing more than a slogan anymore.


----------



## Alex. (Sep 18, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


What it is then?


----------



## Onyx (Sep 18, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Government is of the people, by the people.



It has never been for the people.

Stop being a tool.


----------



## Alex. (Sep 18, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Government is of the people, by the people.
> ...


Works for me and I am one of the "people"


----------



## Onyx (Sep 18, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Works for me and I am one of the "people"



It works against you.

You are nothing more than a second class citizen. A slave and a puppet.

Like the slaves that were on good terms with the master. What do you call them?  Oh yeah, a house ******.

What work does the government do for you, exactly?


----------



## Alex. (Sep 18, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Works for me and I am one of the "people"
> ...


No I helped write the laws, it works just fine


----------



## Onyx (Sep 18, 2016)

Alex. said:


> No I helped write the laws, it works just fine



Really, and what law did you help write? 

What oppressive statute did you take part in implementing?


----------



## Alex. (Sep 18, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > No I helped write the laws, it works just fine
> ...


Tax code


----------



## MaryL (Sep 18, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's going to protect your Lilly white gated communities asses? Poor black males? speaking of poor black males, who do you think is a bigger threat to rich white people?Or sane people anywhere?  I don't live in a white community, and guess what? (big surprise  here): The bad guys are NEVER white guys. It's always some black guy or a Hispanic male...I have bullets  logged in roof ad  my garage door put there by  reckless minority men trying to gun each other down, so I am not finding black MEN SO untouchable  unquestionable or non violent . They are their own worst enemies, not white cops.White cops don't make black men in poor black communities be violent and self destructive.


----------



## Onyx (Sep 18, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Tax code



In other words, the institutional government protection racket?

The legal entitlement of the state to money it had no part creating, which the state enforces with violence and intimidation?

How exactly did you help write the tax code? Explain in more detail, if you would please.


----------



## Onyx (Sep 18, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Who's going to protect your Lilly white gated communities asses?



If he is not a helpless government sycophant, he will protect himself. 



> The bad guys are NEVER white guys. It's always some black guy or a Hispanic male..



You have never seen a white thug? 

For real?


----------



## MaryL (Sep 18, 2016)

Onyx said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Who's going to protect your Lilly white gated communities asses?
> ...


White thugs are like a platypus. I have never seen one, But I know they exist. In most of our world(s) Black  or Hispanics are usually the "thugs" .  If whites are always the bad people, all the time, then the other % 80 of time Blacks or Hispanic males are imaginary? I don't think so.  Let's don't ignore the huge  minority crime rates just because it's politically incorrect.Facts are facts.


----------



## Onyx (Sep 18, 2016)

MaryL said:


> I have never seen one, But I know they exist.



I have seen plenty.

Some wear suits and loan shark. Others shoot meth and rob gas stations. Many barge into your place of business and demand protection money. Others tag gang signs and push around those living on their "turf." 

There is a large group of white thugs in the US, and I call them the government.  You clearly are not very world wise.


----------



## Onyx (Sep 18, 2016)

By the way, the exact claim of MaryL was that "the bad guys are *NEVER* white"


----------



## jasonnfree (Sep 18, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> ...




Happens here too in southern california.  You may live in a fairly decent neighborhood where homes cost around $500k or more,  but you can hear gunfire at night.   The great majority of latinos  here are just trying to make a living and raise families, but enough of their young are in gangs so as to cause problems.   Being incarcerated to them is no big deal, since  they get to visit their friends and "network"  with other gang bangers.


----------



## Trump.Stamped (Sep 19, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Trump.Stamped said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



So, with one simple example/question you have been exposed for what you are. An ignorant, hypocritical internet "legal expert."

Let me explain. Thousands of times a day cops deal with situations just like I described above. Sometimes the person is armed, many times they are not. So out of those tens of thousands of times a week/month you pick one that you don't like how it was handled and label cops as people who are just going out violating people's rights and brutalizing them everyday. You know how cops resolves the vast majority of those dangerous, difficult situations? By talking the person down. No physical force whatsoever. Of course in the rest of the cases we do use force, but even in many cases where the person is armed they do not get shot. We use other means that preserves life.

And then there is you, and your first instinct is that you would use your martial arts skills (which I have no reason to doubt that you have) - aka physical force. So, the exact thing you dog on police for is the exact first thing you would do.

That's just priceless. You obviously have no clue what police officers deal with everyday. My suggestion is that you go educate yourself before claiming to be an expert.


----------



## Trump.Stamped (Sep 19, 2016)

Officials Capture Afghan-born Man Sought In Connection With New York, New Jersey Bombings

Who tracked this assbag down, put their lives in danger, and took him down so he can't attempt to blow up more "people"?
Yep, cops.

Not Bro and his dojo.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 19, 2016)

Oh look, the cops killed another unarmed black man who came to them for help. And he was a pastor also

http://dailym.ai/2cLteRj


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 19, 2016)

Think this shit isn't happening all the time?

"The ACLU of Connecticut is suing state police for fabricating retaliatory criminal charges against a protester after troopers were recorded discussing how to trump up charges against him. In what seems like an unlikely stroke of cosmic karma, the recording came about after a camera belonging to the protester, Michael Picard, was illegally seized by a trooper who didn’t know that it was recording and carried it back to his patrol car, where it then captured the troopers’ plotting."

Police Accidentally Record Themselves Conspiring to Fabricate Criminal Charges Against Protester


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 19, 2016)

Police raid the wrong home, terrorizes family with five children

Colorado Drug Warriors Mistakenly Storm Innocent Family's Home


----------



## Trump.Stamped (Sep 20, 2016)

I see you couldn't formulate a response to what I said. That's OK, it's obvious you are busy spending your time scouring the internet for negative stories about cops. It's a little pathetic.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 20, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> May as well just start an ongoing thread of all the police abuse around the nation since it's pretty much a daily occurrence now.  Here's the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It happens,  and while there are issues in police departments but to say there is an epidemic of police brutality is a blatant and constant lie you and many others push. It's just not true.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 20, 2016)

Trump.Stamped said:


> I see you couldn't formulate a response to what I said. That's OK, it's obvious you are busy spending your time scouring the internet for negative stories about cops. It's a little pathetic.



Actually, no, I didn't have to look for them.  They just showed up in my social media feeds.  That's how much of a widespread problem it is


----------



## Trump.Stamped (Sep 20, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Trump.Stamped said:
> 
> 
> > I see you couldn't formulate a response to what I said. That's OK, it's obvious you are busy spending your time scouring the internet for negative stories about cops. It's a little pathetic.
> ...



So, you can regurgitate articles from copblock, but can't defend your positions when questioned. Got it.


----------



## Trump.Stamped (Sep 20, 2016)

And with all the cameras all over the place, you should be able to post 10-30 videos a day of police misconduct. You seem to have a few a week. And also, copblock wouldn't have to make shit up like they do.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 21, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Think this shit isn't happening all the time?
> 
> "The ACLU of Connecticut is suing state police for fabricating retaliatory criminal charges against a protester after troopers were recorded discussing how to trump up charges against him. In what seems like an unlikely stroke of cosmic karma, the recording came about after a camera belonging to the protester, Michael Picard, was illegally seized by a trooper who didn’t know that it was recording and carried it back to his patrol car, where it then captured the troopers’ plotting."
> 
> Police Accidentally Record Themselves Conspiring to Fabricate Criminal Charges Against Protester




This happens all the time. Cops are humans to. Many are assholes,  some are not. The problem is not corrupt cops, it's how corrupt cops are del with. Here is an excample, 


Say I was coming home at night and I saw two young men standing by a nice car in the driveway. Words were exchanged and then I shoot the young man who turned out to be unarmed and standing in his parents driveway. I'm thinking I would be looking at a good long stay in TDC. This happened to a cop here years ago. The kid was black and the cop thought the neighborhood was to nice for these guys to be living in. Cop never saw a day in jail. Same with cops that take bribes or whatever. They get way more slack when they break the law. I can agree cops need to be tuned up some button say it's all bad just aint right. Tons of good cops out there that would give you the shirt off their back, even if you hated yhem.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 22, 2016)

Three cops resign after forcing a man to eat marijuana they found in his car

News from The Associated Press


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 22, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Three cops resign after forcing a man to eat marijuana they found in his car
> 
> News from The Associated Press



What the fuckkk.....


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 22, 2016)

From last year. 

Interactive map: US police have killed at least 5,600 people since 2000


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 22, 2016)

Protecting and serving the shit out of us....


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 24, 2016)

In 14 cases, no gun is found after Chicago police shot someone they said was armed


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 1, 2016)

Unarmed man killed by Arizona cop cried, begged for life


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 9, 2016)

Just MS13 with badges...........


----------

